# Shadows of Greatness, a Forgotten Realms campaign  UPDATED February 1, 2008



## sniffles

Well, here we are.

"Shadows of Greatness" began in February of 2003. I have been its unofficial chronicler since the beginning. I chose to write my records of the campaign in the form of a private journal kept by my character, Telemnar Rohendil . Our party began as the students/charges/family members of a group of higher-level NPCs, who had recently decided to reform for another mission of great importance.
Hopefully you'll find Telemnar's adventures entertaining.

Cast of characters:

*GM*: Devo
*Erim Ithron * - a sun elf sorcerer from Evermeet (Player: patv)
*Liadan Telskaya deSeyruun * - a human fighter from Cormyr (Player: Hedrin)
*Phaele NaSarade * - a human sorceress from Halruua _(retired from play April 2006)_
*Rock Battlehammer * - a dwarf barbarian from parts unknown (Player: Zora)
*Sandrue Davants * - a human sorcerer from Halruua (Player: Setni) _(retired from play in 2005)_
*Telemnar Rohendil * - a sun elf fighter from Evereska (Player: Sniffles)

*Nekaya * - half-elf paladin of Horus-Re (Player: Jubilee) _added with campaign already in progress_

*Nicos Aporos * - human urban ranger/Bloodhound/Master Thrower _added to replace Sandrue, retired from play April 2006 due to player departure_
_______________________________________

*The Beginning - Cormyr*

I

I 

I have kept a journal since I first met my beloved Erendis, but when I look back I see that I seldom wrote but when she returned to our home from her many travels abroad. Perhaps now that I ride by her side I shall fill this small tome with our experiences together. The journey will also give me a chance to season Aratan, for he is young and spirited and will someday be a very fine steed.



It is now autumn, near to the solstice. We departed from Evereska some weeks ago, riding to the west to the point where we were meant to meet Erendis' companions. We skirted past the borders of the GreatDesert and came to the western land of Cormyr, a kingdom of Men among the StormHornMountains. At an inn in a small town we met with Covenant, the Man whose summons called Erendis forth into the outer world once more. I had not thought that a Man could have such wisdom and dignity. He reminds me of the Hill Elders of my home. He is a knight devoted to a god of Men, Lathander the Morninglord. Had Erendis not told me of this it would nonetheless be obvious for he wears the symbol of his deity everywhere on his person. He rides upon the most impressive steed I have ever seen, by name Califax. Like Telperien, the fine mare I trained for my wife, Califax is not a young horse, but he is as wise as a man and as strong as a horse of few years. 



Also with Covenant came a young woman of the name Liadan deSeyruun. It seems she is his student or squire. She is quite young even in the short lives of Men, and her eyes follow Covenant with awe at all times. She is tall and broad-shouldered for a human woman, and her hair is the silver color sometimes seen among the Gray Elves, though I do not think she has elven blood. We had overshot the point at which we were meant to meet the rest of Erendis' companions, so we rode in good company with Covenant and his charge to the appointed place.



As we neared another small town of Men we heard the sounds of fighting. Covenant at once rode forward with all speed and my wife followed him. We came upon a group of young bravos engaged in a brawl with a dwarf. Though the young humans were many the dwarf stood against them as though an army in himself. He had worked himself into a fury and flung them about like sacks of meal. Covenant went forward to bring peace; his very presence brings calm to those about him, though this did not have so much effect upon the infuriated dwarf. Erendis went to offer healing to those of the Men who had been harmed in the fighting. 



A group of Men on horseback arrived, seeking to imprison the dwarf for some damage he had caused in the town. Covenant offered them gold in reparation and proclaimed that the dwarf might join our small company. The dwarf had struck Covenant with a plank of wood before his wits returned to him and he appeared much chagrined by the damage he had caused to Covenant's attire - which also revealed that Covenant has a very fine shirt of mail beneath his silken garments. Nonetheless he accepted the dwarf's offer to pay for the damage to his tunic, though the dwarf confessed that he did not then have the funds to make such payment. The townsmen were satisfied with what Covenant gave them and rode away. 



The dwarf introduced himself as Rock Battlehammer, a strange name to my ears and perhaps not his true name, but the one he wishes to be known by. He had no horse, only a pack mule which he calls Filthy Beast, though I have seen that it is well cared for and he does not treat it harshly. Covenant has increased the dwarf's debt to him - or so Rock sees it - by purchasing a fine riding pony for the dwarf's use.



Thus our group of five companions came to the town of Shadow's End. The Storm Horn peaks are filled with goblins and orcs, or so I am told, and the town is fortified against them for it is a meeting place of roads. Its fortifications seem little to my eyes, but it is a town of Men and does not have the power of elven mythals. There are two inns in the town and Covenant led us to the smaller, the King and Pawn. We were the first to arrive and we made ourselves comfortable to await the rest of our group. 



After some little while an older Man of kindly demeanor entered the inn. He was accompanied by two young folk, a boy and a girl who are his students or apprentices, for he is a mage. His name is Havin Wayfinder. Covenant and Erendis greeted him with great pleasure. His two young companions were introduced as Sandrue Davants and Phaele NaSarade. Sandrue is a tall and handsome young man of serious mien and formal speech. He listens more than he speaks. Phaele is slight of build and red of hair. Her demeanor is of one who finds all that she sees amazing. When all had taken seats Liadan spoke with Sandrue and told him much of her life, eliciting surprise when she proclaimed that she has twelve brothers. Though Men are many I had not thought their families to be so large. 



I found it difficult to choose whether to follow the converse of my wife and her old friends or listen to the speech of the three young humans. But my attention was caught when Havin remarked that someone was watching us. Another young human man was pointed out to us as the watcher, and he at once made to depart from the inn. When Covenant called out to him he fled with much haste. Rock the dwarf, who had been sitting apart from our company, made to follow the stranger. But as he strode toward the door his journey was interrupted by the sudden arrival of two elves who appeared by some magical means in the center of the room. The other patrons of the inn were much disturbed by this event. 



Rock was most startled by the appearance of two more strangers and mistook them for assassins. His misperception only grew deeper when one of the new arrivals and Havin Wayfinder both pointed to a man at a nearby table and cried out the name Garret, which I recognized as another of my wife's former companions. But Rock became angry and struck at Garret with his weapon. Garret's appearance abruptly altered, from that of an ordinary traveler to a man of dangerous quality. Rock made a blow with one of his axes that connected with Garret but did him no injury. The second of the two elves chanted out some magical incantation, and the dwarf dropped to the floor and began to snore. 



Garret was much perturbed by the attack upon his person and made to lay hold of the sleeping dwarf, but my wife prevented him and calmed his ire. The two elves were introduced to us as Jastra Moondown, a Gray Elf who had come from Evermeet, and her student Erim Ithron, who is of my own people though he also dwells in Evermeet. Jastra had at first found great humor in surprising us with her magical entrance, and she and Havin had been much pleased at identifying Garret despite his disguise. But Jastra was sorrowful that her appearance had caused such trouble. 



When once all tempers had been soothed by Covenant's good humor, Garret called upon the young man who had earlier fled the inn and introduced him as his own student, by name Fallon. Fallon said little and did not join our table, though once Rock had awakened he was persuaded to sit with us. Though he did not explain for what purpose this group had come together - and my wife has not told me - Covenant announced that on the morrow we would depart and seek a portal. We shall make quite a caravan as we travel, for we are twelve companions.


----------



## sniffles

*Leaving Shadow's End*

This day we departed the town of Shadow's End. Though Covenant sought to begin our journey early in the day it was difficult to manage with so many folk of different kinds. Last evening many of our company remained in the common room of the inn long into the night. Rock the dwarf was the first to retire to my surprise, for I have heard that the dwarves are hardy folk. Once he had gone Liadan took great pleasure in recounting to Fallon the tale of the dwarf's altercation with Garret. Erim and Sandrue began a game of chess after Liadan and Phaele retired for the evening. Havin was the first of the Erendis' friends to take to his room, being the eldest of the humans present. After a time Rock returned to the table and tried his skill in chess against Sandrue. They played still when Erendis and I departed for our own room.



We rose at dawn for my wife to make her prayers to Lord Corellon, then rode for a short while as we awaited the rising of our companions. Covenant seemed disappointed that we would not be able to depart from Shadow's End as soon as he had wished. Once all the group had joined our table in the common room, he asked each of those with whom he had not traveled before if they chose to join his as-yet-unknown venture. No one wished to remain in Suzail as he suggested, which pleased him. When we had broken our fast we gathered our belongings and departed from the town. I wonder how Jastra and Erim came by their mounts.



For the remainder of the day we rode to the north into the StormHornMountains. At midday we paused to rest and refresh ourselves, and my wife called upon the blessing of Lord Corellon to provide a fine repast. When we had dined, she and I spent time honing my skill with the blade, using the practice swords she has brought. I observed that some of her old friends also have capacious magical bags such as hers. We saw that Garret and Fallon also practiced their martial skills - or perhaps I should say that Garret drilled Fallon in his skills, for it seems that Garret needs no practice. I am glad to say that Erendis does not use the harsh methods that Garret employs. Fallon was afflicted with many bruises and bloodied knuckles after their short training.



As sunset neared we came upon an ancient ruin, which we were told was once a temple to some now-forgotten god of Men. This would be our campsite for the night. All during our journey Garret has seemed anxious, as though he expects foes to come upon us with every step. Though we have seen nothing of danger, Covenant recommended that those who went to gather firewood go in pairs. Perhaps Garret is not altogether overcautious. My wife tells me that Garret was once Covenant's protégé, and that Covenant may find Garret's constant wariness a disappointment, for it does not suit Covenant's open and friendly manner. But as I have said, since we arrived at this ruin Covenant has grown more cautious and we shall stand watches this night.



Our watches last evening were without event, and we rose before dawn to make our departure at sunrise. It seems that the portal is here in the ruined temple, and it can only be activated at sunrise or sunset. I suspect that we would have used the portal yestereve had we not arrived too late. Covenant called upon Liadan to use the power of their deity to activate the portal. We made our way swiftly through the magical gateway with all our mounts and pack beasts, Covenant coming after. When we stepped through we found ourselves in another structure. There we met two Men of fierce and scarred appearance, who greeted us as foes. Many of our number went to draw weapons, but I saw that both men wore the same emblem that Covenant and Liadan wear and left my sword in its scabbard. When Covenant emerged from the portal the men greeted him with familiarity. It seems that he had left them to guard this end of the portal, though against what we do not yet know.


----------



## sniffles

*The Cloven Mountains*

We have arrived in a large ruin among the Cloven Mts. near the Darkwash in Tethyr, far to the south of our starting point.  The two men who guarded the portal are called Brandle and Chosn, though I will learn little more of them it seems, for one of them is now dead.  We had scarcely taken in our surroundings when another group of travelers was observed approaching this place.  Some twenty folk arrived, led by a man called Nethimil who was known to Covenant’s companions.  It seems they are Red Wizards from Thay.  I have not heard good things said of that people, and after today I am inclined to believe the ill words spoken of them.



One of Nethimil’s company was a large fellow of fierce aspect called Rogan.  He seemed glad to meet Covenant, though not in a wholesome manner.  Nethimil demanded that our party depart the ruins at once.  Covenant replied in his customary friendly manner that our group might remain here for some little while.  This appeared to anger Nethimil’s folk, and Rogan at once charged up to Covenant to challenge him to combat.  Erendis said to me that I should not become involved in any fighting, for there would likely be much magic about.  In retrospect this seems wise advice, but at the time it was difficult to stay my hand from Sulian’s hilt.  As I have seen before, Covenant wears some fine armor of mithral beneath his silken garments.  This stood him in good stead against the vicious blows of Rogan.  It seems that Nethimil commanded his red mages to cast spells to aid Rogan against Covenant.  Though I could not see much from my vantage, Havin and Jastra were soon flinging magics back at the Thayan company.



The others of our group who are new to adventuring were evidently also told to refrain from getting involved in the fighting, but Rock found this as difficult to do as did I, and he acted more quickly.  Soon there were several warriors facing Covenant alongside Rogan.  The dwarf ran out to try to give some aid.  I was preoccupied with my wife.  Though in all the years of our marriage I have known that this life she has chosen might bring her death, it was hard to see her coming to harm and be able to do nothing.  I do not flatter myself that my blades could have had much effect against the warriors in Nethimil’s retinue.  Still, when one of the red mages struck my wife with bolts of magical lightning I could not refrain from running to her side.  It was foolish of me.  Her swift arrows soon dispatched her spellcasting foe.  



In the meanwhile, Covenant had disposed of the loutish Rogan.  Nethimil’s folk had ordered some of their servitors to close with Covenant.  These people were no warriors; some of them were armed with little more than ordinary tools of their trades.  It now appears that they may have been under some magical compulsion.  But their attack on Covenant drove Rock into a rage and he rushed several of them.  Among the mages with Nethimil there was still a fellow dedicated to some fire god who continued to trouble our party.  I said to Erendis that I wished for some way to help, and she directed me to use my bow – I feel ashamed now that I had not thought of that myself.  I plied my arrows to little effect, so perhaps it does not matter that I was so slow to think.  My wife’s arrows disposed of the fiery fellow.  Covenant and Rock had little difficulty in eliminating those poor serving-men and women who were forced to fight on the Red Wizard’s behalf.  Nethimil now found himself entirely alone on the field.



It came as a great surprise to me to see that evidently the Red Wizard was blind.  He groped about him sightlessly for a moment as he realized that all of his companions had fallen.  Then he cast some spell that permitted him to flee the area.  None of our party were close enough to act against him before he vanished.  I heard Jastra remark that he could not have gone far with such a spell, but Covenant did not wish to pursue him.  Instead we saw to our own wounded and to those of the Thayan group who still lived.  Not all had been slain; some had fallen to spells of sleep.  These were wakened and allowed to depart.  Jastra had enspelled one warrior so that he would serve as her ardent defender, but she set him free to leave with the other survivors.  Of our own group several had suffered wounds, but none were severe and all could be healed with the magics of the gods.  The most serious harm had come to Garret, who had been struck by a spell that rendered him immobile.  No one could remove the spell, but it was our good fortune that it wore off after a short while.  



I learned after the battle that both Liadan and Sandrue had stepped into the fray against Nethimil’s servitors and had slain someone.  For both it was the first time to have caused the end of another human life, and I can see they found it hard.  I do not know how I will feel when I have used my sword to end the life of another person.  I do not think I will take it as hard as they did, in particular as Liadan did, but I must wait until my time comes to know the answer.  Today was not the time for me.  Curiously, Fallon seemed to greatly enjoy fighting and had no regrets if he slew anyone.



By the end of this struggle it was only mid-morning.  We gathered up our horses and continued our journey, taking on some of the horses left by Nethimil’s group.  When we had traveled a short distance from the ruins it was asked of Covenant that he explain our purpose here.  He told us that he seeks a great artifact called the Sword of the Dreadnaught, which he hopes will be used to turn back some terrible evil – though he does not know what evil, for his knowledge comes from a book of prophecy.  

To find this sword he needs another object, the Gauntlet of Dawn, which he believes to be part of the hoard of an abyssal dragon that lives in this area.  He hopes to treat with this dragon, Ssurrathrax by name, for possession of the gauntlet.  But before we seek the dragon we must meet with a mage called Gadron.  After we set up camp he produced a huge emerald, which he somehow employed to contact Gadron.  We should meet the mysterious wizard on the morrow according to Covenant.


----------



## Devo

*Gm*

Devo here, GM to the "Shadows of Greatness" game.

When we started this game, I was looking for some new way to bring all of the characters together, so came up with the idea of making all of the characters apprenticed to more powerful people. That is just one of the meanings of "Shadows of Greatness".

The heroes that our group followed were an exceptional lot, and the "classical" adventuring group. Here are some details that the players haven't been told, yet.

Covenant: Human, male, 16th level Paladin
Califax, Covenant's horse. (Califax is going to be important to the story later on! )
Erendis Rohendil: Sun elf , female, 6th lvl Cleric (Correlan Lorethan), 9th lvl Hospitaller
Garret Weis: Human, male, Ranger 4/Rogue 6/Watch Detective 5 (a "Theif-catcher")
Havin Wayfinder: Human, male, Cleric 5/Sorcerer 1/Harper Priest 1/Connection 8
Jastra Moondown: Moon Elf, female, Wizard 6/Harper Mage 5/Diviner 4

They've been adventuring together for quite some time, but went their seperate ways a bit before the game started. What could bring them all together? Stay tuned to find out!


D.


----------



## Devo

*Devo, GM*

The game's been kind of tough up to this point, because the players are over-shadowed by the NPC's. For the most part, the PC's have just been following their elders. It brought a certain challenge to the game.

For the most part, though, the mentors kept to themselves -- at the inn that first night, there was definitely an "adult's table/kiddie table" thing going on. 

As difficult as it was, though, I knew this would work because I've got a great group of players -- good roleplayers all. They did a great job of interacting amongst themselves as their characters made new friends.

At this point in the story we've got six players with one PC each. In the next session, we introduce the seventh player. Hi, Nekaya!

Also to come: Covenant's Quest, or "I suppose you're all wondering why I called you here together."

 


D.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem

Hello! 

Thought I'd drop in on this as it's nice to see another Forgotten Realms story hour knocking about.

Well, I was damn pleased that I did. The lack of dialogue threw me a little at the start, but I soon got caught up in the swing of things.

Looking forwards to next installment!

Spider


----------



## sniffles

*The Saga Continues...*

@Spider Jerusalem;
Thanks for stopping by! I hope you'll continue to enjoy the story as it progresses.  

Here are a few more installments: 
Among the Cloven Mountains

We rested for the remainder of the day after our unpleasant meeting with the Red Wizard and his followers. Everyone seemed subdued, for I think that some of the young humans were still dismayed at having to take lives in the struggle with Nethimil[font=@Arial Unicode MS]’[/font]s servants. I have begun to sense that Covenant is perhaps not as forthcoming as one might wish; not that he dissembles, for I think that is not in his nature, but that he dislikes admitting that all may not be well. I remarked on this to the dwarf, as he has traveled longest in Covenant's company but for Liadan. I fear that the young human lady may be too awed by Covenant's presence to admit of any shortcomings in him. Rock agreed with me, I think, but does not seem much concerned by Covenant's overly optimistic attitude.

The remainder of the day passed without incident and we rested comfortably during the night. This morning we were startled by the appearance of a trail of green smoke that rapidly approached our camp with a sinuous motion like a snake. Some of our more experienced members seemed concerned, though Covenant was not. When the smoke trail had come very near it resolved itself into an older human man clad in long robes and a tall pointed hat. This was Gadron, the wizard whose arrival we awaited. 

He brought with him an object referred to as a glowstone, a thick and heavy disk of amber that did indeed glow from within. It is apparently a magical artifact of some considerable power. Covenant plans to trade this to the dragon in exchange for the Gauntlet of Dawn. This prospect did not appear to please Gadron, who expressed a desire to keep the glowstone himself and offer the dragon some other item from his own personal collection. When the mages discussed how powerful this glowstone is, Phaele spoke up and asked if it was wise to give an abyssal dragon an object of such power that the dragon might put to ill use. Though Havin seemed to think it unlikely that the dragon would misuse the object, Gadron appeared to find this a valid concern and asked to speak privately with Covenant. 


They talked for some little while, eventually inviting Jastra to join their conversation. Though I tried to ignore them, I saw that the conversation did become heated at one point. Covenant's normally cheerful mood darkened somewhat. He then asked for all of his old companions to join him and requested that the rest of us return to the ruins and seek the reason the Red Wizard had come to that site. This request I found a bit disappointing, for it seemed yet another example of Covenant's desire to present only the favorable side of his affairs to us. Phaele was quite angry with him, I think. As we prepared to ride off, Covenant approached our group and made apology for sending us away. He explained that his church has forbidden him to speak of certain matters. This went a long way toward assuaging my own doubts, and I think soothed Phaele's ire as well.

We rode back to the ruins a bit apprehensively, having only the day before been engaged in deadly combat in that place. In our effort to see what about the place might have attracted a Thayan wizard, we intended to first examine the ancient temple. Liadan and Fallon went ahead to make certain the ruin was safe to explore. While they climbed up the slope the rest of us noticed that the graves we had dug on the previous morning for Nethimil's slain servants had been disturbed. Rock heard some noise nearby and went to investigate. We had seen signs that goblins had been about the area, and the dwarf soon found that they had been disturbing the graves. When several goblins swarmed up to attack Rock, Erim suddenly cast some spell in that direction. It seemed to cause a number of goblins to fall to the ground [font=@Arial Unicode MS]–[/font] but it also caused the dwarf to collapse as well.

I had little time to reflect on this, for more goblins appeared. I meant to rush to the dwarf's aid, but was drawn aside when I saw that Liadan was being attacked by an orc that had appeared from another part of the ruins. The orc struck her but she withstood his blow and I was able to catch him from behind as he tried to flee. Then several more orcs appeared and I was occupied in helping Liadan and Fallon to battle them. Fallon was also wounded but Corellon smiled on me and spared me from harm. 

When the group of orcs had been slain I ran back to where Rock had fallen and fought several goblins. I did not see much of what the others did, but all of them were hurt. The goblins that had fallen to Erim's magic began to rouse themselves, as did the dwarf. We struck the goblins down swiftly. When Rock was able to get to his feet again he seemed most angry, and to my amazement he struck a blow with his fist at the young wizard from Evermeet! It is fortunate indeed for Erim that the dwarf did not mean to kill him. I am not quite certain why Rock behaved in this manner, but I have little knowledge of dwarves.

We determined that it would now be wise to return to our camp down the mountain and meet with our friends. Liadan was able to use the power of her god to heal several of the others' wounds, but we were all wearied and we knew that another wave of goblins would likely be too much for us. As we made to mount our horses and depart, however, a piece of ground collapsed near to where Erim and Sandrue stood. Sandrue was scarcely able to keep from falling into the resulting pit. Erim tumbled in but by some magic was able to float lightly to the ground. At the bottom of the strange pit we could see an unusual amount of light. 



A New Companion

It has been a very strange day. Erim fell into a pit that opened before us as we prepared to depart the ruins and return to our companions. Sandrue very nearly fell in as well, though I was able to help him back to solid ground. It seemed that the pit contained some glowing runes upon its walls, though I could not see this for myself. In the moments after Erim's sudden descent, we were surprised by the arrival of a young woman on horseback. She did not appear to wish us any harm, though she carried a weapon of very strange design, an axe-like blade set vertically at either end of a long pole. I have never seen its like before. While Sandrue and Liadan spoke with this newcomer, Erim appeared to have discovered some subterranean ruins.

When Erim did not immediately make to climb up, Sandrue suggested that Liadan should aid him. She clambered down into the pit at once. Thinking that she would tie a rope about Erim's waist to draw him up, I took charge of Shadowcast and began to back her away from the pit to pull them up. But it seemed that the young mage had other thoughts than getting out of the pit at once. While we waited for him to finish his examination of the underground structures, we learned that the new arrival was called Nekaya. She seems to be partly of elven blood, and comes from the distant land of Mulhorand. She claimed to be seeking the fire priest who had been in Nethimil's retinue. She told us that the priest had slain her master. We did not have time to explain to her the previous day's events, but she was much interested when Covenant's name was mentioned. Her master was evidently a friend to Covenant and had intended to meet him elsewhere. 

After some little while Erim was persuaded to come up out of the pit and Liadan with him. He had observed some strange doors [font=@Arial Unicode MS]–[/font] or perhaps a cupboard, I am not certain [font=@Arial Unicode MS]–[/font] that he found intriguing. Sandrue hazarded a guess that this might have been what Nethimil sought among the ruins. We agreed that Nekaya should accompany us back to our camp and tell Covenant of her master's sad demise. On the ride back we explained to her how Nethimil's folk had battled our companions, and that Covenant himself had slain the fire priest she sought. She had vowed vengeance upon the priest, and now wished to express her gratitude to Covenant.

We found that in our absence our companions had finished their discussion and broken camp. Gadron had vanished. When we arrived we were told that Covenant wished to leave at once. He welcomed Nekaya and greeted the news of her master's death with sorrow. I am not certain if he was surprised or disconcerted when she pledged her allegiance to him. Rock did not appear to care, but I suspect that Liadan will be disturbed by this development. When some in our group wondered why we must leave so quickly, Havin expressed his desire to speak with us all. Covenant agreed with him, and so we gathered to hear what they would say.

It was explained that time is short for completion of Covenant's mission. He still intends to meet with the dragon and attempt to trade the glowstone for the gauntlet he seeks. But my wife and her friends seem more dour in their outlook now. Jastra has made a divination that proclaims, [font=@Arial Unicode MS]"[/font]By this quest the chorus will fall silent[font=@Arial Unicode MS]"[/font]. Long ago some person of power told my wife and her friends that they are like a chorus, best when all work together. They all appear to believe that this prophecy means one or all of them will die in their current quest. I hazarded to remark that perhaps the prophecy only means that the chorus will cease to sing together, but none seemed to find this thought heartening.

The mood has grown much more somber among us, particularly since Covenant has forbidden those of us newer to this adventuring life to accompany the others to the dragon's lair. I think that Phaele and Liadan especially were very angry with this. They argued that we too are part of the chorus now. Rock had not said much since he struck Erim, but he now spoke up and made a worthy point that a chorus must have a conductor who tells each member when to sing, and Covenant is ours. I do not think this assuaged the frustrations of some of the others, but I agree with him.

Sandrue then surprised our other companions by calling all of our group aside. Covenant has offered us the choice of remaining in a nearby town or camping near the dragon's lair. We have discussed this and chosen not to wait in town. As I told the others, the waiting is not so strange for me as it must be for them, but this time I will have companionship during the wait.

It will take us four days to reach our destination. Covenant wishes to move swiftly. Though I try to recall my own thoughts on the prophecy's true meaning [font=@Arial Unicode MS]–[/font] who can ever understand fully such things? [font=@Arial Unicode MS]–[/font] I find that the oppressive weather and the mood of my companions has begun to weigh upon me. I have always known that one day my Erendis might not return. It is much more difficult to face knowing that I might be close by and unable to help. I must be patient and trust in Lord Corellon's mercy. 



Farewells and Departures

Our journey to meet with the abyssal dragon continues at a somewhat hurried pace. Jastra has divined that we have four days to complete this portion of our quest. Though Covenant maintains his usual cheerful demeanor, I have observed that he is less talkative than before. This could be said of our entire group in truth. The weather continues to be oppressive and we have all grown tense with anticipation [font=@Arial Unicode MS]–[/font] and not a little fear, I think.
 
So eager is Covenant to proceed without delay that when we came to a river that flowed too rapidly to swim the horses across, my wife expended a portion of Corellon's magic to allow all the mounts to stride across the surface of the water as if it were earth. I must confess I am impressed by the power that she is granted by Corellon Larethian. She has little occasion to display such divine blessings when we are at home in Evereska.

It seems that though most of us have accepted that we shall await our companions while they seek audience with the dragon, Fallon argues with Garret that he should be allowed to continue to the dragon's lair. I have not heard their words, but there is a certain tension in Fallon's manner that suggests to me he is not willing to remain behind.

Our companions have begun to prepare themselves for greater danger than we have faced on our journey here. Havin now bears a sword, and Jastra has armed herself with both sword and bow. It is strange to see them armed. If they do not believe their spells to be sufficient weapons, then this dragon is truly more fearful than I had imagined. As we ride, Havin tells us that the nearest town is called Camber, and gives some rough directions. Perhaps it is as well to be prepared for any eventuality. Without the spells of conjuring food and drink that my wife can call upon, the remainder of our party will run out of supplies in a short while. I doubt that many of us are good at hunting, other than the dwarf, who seems to have some knowledge of survival in the wilderness.

In the late afternoon of the third day we make camp. Jastra has detected magical wards that she believes to indicate the presence of the dragon. Garret has found a campsite that had been used in the recent past by unknown travelers. I wonder who else would come here. Our companions at first intended to depart at once, but Covenant decided that a meal together would be pleasant, particularly since our meals during the rest of the trip have been brief and simple. Rather than conjure foodstuffs from the air, Havin has volunteered to prepare a meal. Our companions have taken up most of the duties of setting camp. My wife and I remain close to one another, speaking only of inconsequential things.

After the meal it is time for our friends to depart on their mission. Rock has said farewell to everyone as if he expects never to see them again. Perhaps that is a dwarven trait. I attempt to act as I would at any time that Erendis prepares to depart from me. It is difficult now. This is very different from our partings in the past. I try to convince myself that the prophecy is not as dark as my friends believe. To my surprise she has given me a sword that she says is especially effective against goblin-kind. I will hold it for her until she returns and use it to protect my friends if need be. 

To occupy ourselves for the remainder of the evening we have practiced with our weapons and determined a schedule of watches for the night, as these mountains may be infested with goblins. The watches must be longer because there are fewer of us to watch. I meditated during the first watch, preparing for my time to watch with Rock during the middle portion of the night. After I had said my prayers to Corellon I went to check on the horses [font=@Arial Unicode MS]–[/font] our companions did not take their mounts to the dragon's lair, so we have quite a number of animals to look after. Nekaya had volunteered to watch with Fallon during that period. She came to me to tell me that Fallon had gone off into the darkness, telling her to wait, and that he had not returned. 

After we had waited some little while longer to see if he would reappear and had not heard or seen anything, I awakened Rock and told him what had occurred. We decided to search in the direction in which our friends had departed, hoping that perhaps Fallon had followed them. It is very difficult to look for any signs of his passage in the oppressive darkness of this mountainous land. We do not wish to stray too far from our camp. Rock's vision is keen, but we found little to tell us if Fallon had passed this way. 

It does not seem wise to go roaming about in the darkness, so we have waited until sunrise to search again. Sandrue and Phaele, who are especially quiet since the departure of our other companions, have volunteered to watch the camp while the rest of us search. This time we will seek in the direction in which Fallon departed the camp. 

Some way from the camp, after seeing a few signs that may or may not have been left by Fallon, Erim has detected something magical ahead. He suspects it may be the ward that Jastra warned of. We do not wish to risk crossing it, having no knowledge of what effect it may have. We have approached it cautiously, hoping to find Fallon there. Nekaya has found a boot print and hand print on a rock that seem very likely to have been made by Fallon. But we have seen no other sign of him since discovering these marks. He has either passed the ward or gone on so far ahead that we have no chance to catch up with him.

Rock is furious with Fallon for deserting us in the dark of the night. At first the rest of us thought that perhaps some ill had befallen him, but now it appears most probable that he did desert us deliberately. I have come to think that Fallon is a very foolhardy young man.

This day has been very quiet. Covenant had remarked that he thought our friends would return by this morning, but we have not seen them and none of us are surprised by this. There has been no sign of Fallon. I have taken some time to familiarize myself with the sword my wife gave to me, and Liadan and I have grazed the horses. We have decided to take it in turns to prepare meals for ourselves. Liadan and Nekaya did well enough at the noon meal, but Rock's effort to make the evening meal was rather disappointing. I hope that we will not have to rely on our own cooking skills for long.

This night we have determined that due to Fallon's disappearance we must handle our watches differently. Because some of us need not sleep, we will overlap our watches with those of the humans. This means that Erim and I must maintain our vigilance longer than we have done in the past. I hope that the young wizard is up to the task. 

It is my turn to watch with Rock and Nekaya. Something is watching us.


----------



## Devo

*Devo, GM*

It's the little things that I like.

This story was started in the late fall, because I wanted to capture the dreary oppresiveness of winter in the opening chapter. Winter of this first year is going to be dark, and heavy. By the time spring rolls around, though, the group will be ready for a new beginning. 

Fallon was an NPC from day one, which might tell you something about his return. But I always have an NPC in the story -- usually on par with the characters. Too many times, I've needed to add my voice to the group's discussion, and I need someone there to do that. What is Fallon doing? What will happen to him? Only time will tell.

Covenant represents another important theme in the game: faith that there is good in all of us, and that every bad ending leads to a new beginning. His insistance on dealing with an *Abyssal* dragon -- instead of killing it like a proper paladin should -- is very important to Covenant's character and will be very important to the story. Why would a paladin give an artifact of such power to an evil dragon? What is this quest that he's on, and why is it's completion worth such a desperate act?


Again, my players did a great job during this part of the story. They were left alone -- abandoned, perhaps. In the least, they were left behind to watch the horses while the adventurers went of to accomplish great deeds. They did a fantastic job of roleplaying through the situation, and the tense days awaiting their mentor's return.

So now they wait, as the days move on, the return of their mentors seems less and less likely, and winter grows ever closer. Dark days, indeed.


D.


----------



## sniffles

Sorry about the weird look of this. Apparently the combination of Word documents, Internet Explorer, and this forum just don't mix well.

During this period of the campaign I was diagnosed with cancer and went through chemotherapy, so I missed a few sessions. Our brilliant GM, Devo, whose comments you can read here, kindly allowed me to keep up with the rest of the party so my character level wouldn't fall behind.


Waiting

I feel a great darkness has descended upon my heart. I will not allow myself to think the worst. I must put my faith in Corellon Larethian.
Our watcher appeared to flee when detected. It seemed a creature of man-like size. Rock and I determined not to awaken the rest of our party. When Nekaya grew too weary to remain awake I roused Erim again. I hoped this would not disrupt his ability to memorize his spells. The remainder of the night was fortunately without disturbance.

On the morrow Liadan, Nekaya and Rock searched for the tracks of the watcher to determine if it was a goblin. The watcher wore boots, which Liadan tells us is not usual for goblin-kind, but perhaps the goblins of this land differ from those of Cormyr with which she is familiar. Little else could be determined from what they found. We decided to make two fires in the evening in an effort to light a greater area. After this was done we began a discussion of how long we should wait for our companions to return. We have only enough food for perhaps a little more than a week. We determined that we should wait a week and depart before our supplies fall too low. We will most likely travel to the nearby town of Camber that Havin told us of to seek further supplies. I suspect after that we would return to our campsite here.

I do not know if our darkest fears have been realized, but Califax has fallen. We were roused during the first watch by a terrible cry of pain and despair. I confess that I was so panicked by this sound that I sprang up in confusion. When I saw that some of the horses had broken their picket line and were fleeing into the darkness, I pursued them without thought for my friends. By the time I managed to catch one animal I came to my senses, but by then I had to calm the frightened horse before I could return with it to our camp.

When I returned I found that Califax had fallen to the ground and lay insensible. The terrible cry, it seemed, had come from that mighty steed. Liadan was beside herself with grief. Nekaya explained that a paladin is bonded to his mount in a way that no ordinary horse and rider can understand. Califax's condition indicated that something dire may have befallen Covenant. Liadan at once swore that she would go to the mountain as soon as it was light. I foolishly promised to accompany her. I would not go back on my word, but it would have been better had I thought before speaking. I could only think that if Covenant has fallen, what may have become of my beloved?

As we spoke of seeking our companions, Sandrue seemed to lose all confidence. He felt that he was too weak and useless to offer any aid. Phaele spoke urgently with him to convince him to remain with us. I think he might have packed up and gone to Camber alone, but she was able to persuade him that this would be a foolhardy choice here in the goblin-infested mountains.

Thanks to Corellon, we were able to recover all the horses. Liadan would have spent all night praying at Califax's side, but Rock and Nekaya were able to persuade her to attempt to sleep. She also agreed not to make any decision until Califax’s condition could be seen in the light of the sun.

Other troubles soon distracted us from our worries about Covenant. Brigands attempted to steal some of our horses later in the night. They fled when I challenged them, which woke some of my companions. Phaele was able to return to sleep, but Sandrue remained awake. I fear that he has lost hope.

When dawn arrived Sandrue seemed to have recovered some of his confidence. Ever the mediator, he called upon us to think carefully on what we would do. He is right to think that we have no hope to fight the dragon. None of us are so foolish as to think we could take on such a powerful creature. But we will not be satisfied until we can at least attempt to determine what has become of our teachers and loved ones. We cannot seek them while Califax lies helpless, however, for it is part of Liadan's charge to care for the horse. Liadan is not happy with this. I am certain it must chafe her to remain here looking after a sick animal, particularly one that has always been most unfriendly toward her. Only yesterday he bit her, though it seemed a rather half-hearted snap compared to his usual demeanor. But she agreed that it would not be right to leave him untended, and we are not willing to split up our party.

While Liadan and Rock made an attempt to get Califax on his feet, Sandrue and Erim discussed going to further examine the magical ward that surrounds the mountain. It would be well to know more of this before we attempt to pass through it. Nekaya and I agreed to accompany them as guards. They took some time to cast spells that would allow them to learn more of the ward, which is invisible and intangible to me. They spoke of necromancy and various other schools of wizardry, but it seemed that their spells could not tell them precisely what effect the ward would have on one who passed through it.

As we stood near the ward, we caught a glimpse of a man peering among the rocks at us from the other side of the barrier. Soon two other heads were glimpsed. Sandrue and Nekaya called out to them. One man spoke with them, seeming quite interested when Nekaya introduced herself as a paladin. This appeared to assuage some of his fear. He came out and introduced himself as Stork, asking if we had any food. Nekaya tossed packets of trail rations to him. He indicated that he knew where our camp lay and that he was aware we had many horses, and he asked if we could spare some for himself and his companions. He was told that we could spare some food but not any of our mounts. Sandrue attempted to question him about his knowledge of the mountain area. At length Stork and two of his companions, Van and Essex, came down to join us and agreed to accompany us back to our camp for more food.

Though they denied this, we are certain that some of Stork's companions were the would-be horse thieves of the previous night. As we came down to our camp we found that some others of their group had been spying upon the camp and had aroused Rock's ire. He had struck down a man called Igenhaus and chased away another fellow. Liadan had bound the unconscious Igenhaus and held him prisoner. Stork did not seem much concerned with this and chatted quite companionably with Sandrue. He had not seen our other companions, nor anyone else among the mountains. Though he did not say so in so many words, it seemed that he and his friends were fugitives.

While Sandrue spoke with Stork some of Stork's other compatriots appeared among the rocks to the west of our camp and called upon us to release our hostages. Stork and his two friends departed to show their other companions that they were not held prisoner. Liadan released Igenhaus and Nekaya expended some of her holy power to heal his injury. He fled at once when he caught sight of Rock.

A short while later Stork and the rest of his group returned and sought parley. Their leader, a man called Filit, swore to offer no harm to us and to take nothing that was not offered. In return Nekaya prepared a meal for all of us. The fugitives outnumber us, but they are not heavily armed and they are poorly provisioned for life in the wilderness. I would not relax our vigilance, for despite Filit's promises I am not certain they will not again attempt to steal our mounts, but I do not fear that we could stand against them if they attempt to attack us.

It seems that perhaps we will not need to concern ourselves with these fugitives. As Sandrue spoke with Filit, I noted that the sword my wife had given me had begun to glow. A goblin had entered our camp. Much to our surprise the fugitives seemed to recognize the creature by name, but rather than greet or attack it they sprang to their feet and fled the camp!

(Player's note: I missed a session here due to illness)

Camber
Our journey has taken a strange turn of events, and I have had little time for this journal of late. I will do my best to bring my saga up to date.

By some miracle Califax recovered his health and led us all to the stronghold of the wizard Gadron. Gadron did not seem entirely pleased to see us, though this may be only because we were able to enter his sanctum without his leave. He has agreed to do what he can to seek the fate of our missing companions. Toward this end Califax has remained with the wizard.

As for the rest of our party, we have taken up residence in the town of Camber which Havin pointed out to us before our companions departed to meet the dragon. It is not a large town, but it is walled in defense against frequent orcish raids during the winter. To combat the orcs and goblins the town maintains a militia, and as we will be dwelling here for several months it seemed as well that we offer our assistance in protecting our new home. All of our group have joined the militia.

Though I do not consider myself a great warrior, it seems that my training has put me ahead of most of the townsfolk in skill, and now that we have been here several months I find myself in a position of some small authority among the militia. It is most interesting to me that the commander of the militia is a Halfling woman, Serrah Puffleweis. She seems to be well experienced and knowledgeable, which I would not have expected from one of her folk.

Liadan has spent much of her free time working with Mistress Saffron, an aged gnome who is the head priestess in the local temple of Chauntea. Mistress Saffron has been too ill to conduct her duties, and Liadan has been working with Nekaya and Phaele in an attempt to find a treatment for the lady's illness. She has also been helping the local blacksmith, whose son recently moved away leaving him without an assistant. Nekaya has fit well into the militia, having been a temple guard previously, while Phaele has found some small success as an alchemist.

I see little of Rock of late, for he has volunteered to take night watches. He has occupied himself much with repairing the house we have rented for our lodgings. In fact, he has been so busy that he has entrusted the care of his mounts to me. I have also taken responsibility for looking after all of our spare horses. We decided to sell two of them to save expenses on their care, but we still must provide stabling and feed for the remaining animals as well as our own mounts.

After we had been here some little while we received a package from Gadron, delivered by some magical means. It pertained only to Sandrue and Erim, who were asked to translate some magical tomes for the wizard. Thus far Gadron has not been able to provide any news regarding the whereabouts of our missing companions.

As winter set in the orcs began to raid outlying farms. Many townsfolk brought their livestock into the town for safekeeping. Strangely our patrols discovered three farms where everything had been taken, including apparently the people. This is not typical of orcish raids. We have not been able to determine what has becoming of the missing people.

Since all Liadan's efforts to aid Mistress Saffron have been fruitless, Nekaya has volunteered to take a small group of militiamen to the town of Fort Arran to seek aid at the temple of Chauntea there. Commander Serrah and Mayor Corwin have approved this plan and taken up a collection of funds to pay for what may be needed. Nekaya has ridden out with 9 companions. I would that I could accompany her, but I feel that my place is here.

Today brought a very strange development. For several days our scouts had observed a wagon train of orcs and goblins approaching the town. The wagons appeared to be empty. This peculiar procession had with them several ogres and dire boar to draw the wagons. We watched them closely as they circled the town and approached the gate. A small party led by a well-armed orc stepped forward to address the representatives atop the gate. The orc demanded that we give them supplies, else they would burn the town.

I was not privy to the discussion that followed among the town elders, but after some little while Commander Serrah gave the order to fire. We rained arrows down upon the orcs, managing to drive the dire boars wild and send them fleeing. Strangely one of the ogres used his great body to shield the orc leader, but this availed the orc nought, for the ogre was slain and when his body fell away the orc leader soon succumbed as well. A few of the other goblinoids fled. Commander Serrah has sent a sortie to bring in the wagons and gather up all useful arrows.

Nekaya's party has been gone for a month. I hope that they will have no difficulty with these orcs on their return trip. It seems that the orcs have a new warmaster and are better organized than they have been in the past.

As always, I pray each night for the safety of my wife and her compatriots.

Winter in Camber

After we had removed the remains of the orcish wagon train, several small patrols set out to hunt down those few who had escaped. It was felt that this would send a more definitive message to the orcs' new warmaster. I joined one of the patrols and we swiftly dispatched a lone orc. Rock and Sandrue went with another patrol in pursuit of one of the ogres. Sandrue has learned the folly of getting within an ogre's reach, I think. He was fortunate that Nekaya's party returned then, and she was able to heal his wounds.

Nekaya brought with her a cleric called Esther, and an assortment of potions and magic items to aid in healing Mistress Saffron. Once Mistress Saffron had recovered sufficiently from her illness, the mayor held a banquet to celebrate her recovery. We were all invited to attend. It is touching how the townsfolk have come to accept our little group of strangers.

All of the news since our victory over the orcs has not been good. Two patrols have vanished. We set out to discover if we could what had become of them. Before our departure, Sandrue and Phaele consulted the local wizard, Master Sonnum, but I do not know if he provided any help.

While checking some of the area farms through which the missing patrols would have passed, we stumbled upon a corpse frozen in the snow. He appeared to be a traveler, a stranger to the area. As our party examined him, a rod was found in his pouch. Nekaya declared that this object radiated an aura of evil. Much discussion then ensued about what to do with the item. Nekaya wished to destroy it at once, but Sandrue wanted to keep it for study. Liadan averred that she could smash it with a divine spell. Eventually it was decided that it would be safer to destroy the object, so Liadan took it aside and called upon Lathander's might to tear it asunder.

But when the rod was destroyed a dark shape emerged from it and began to advance upon our group! I do not know what evil this bodes, or how we will overcome it.


----------



## sniffles

Again, I apologize for the way my previous post looks. I didn't intend to make it that annoying font. I'm copying and pasting these from a Word document, and for some reason I can't change the text color or font once I paste it into the reply window. I had changed it before I pasted it but for some reason it reverted back to the original font after I posted it. Any suggestions are welcome.

(Edit)  Well at least Hedrin fixed the font for me.  Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## Hedrin

*Liadan's Journal 1*

Hello, Brian here! Here's an alternative view of some of these same events. From the journal of Liadna Telskya deSeyruun (yeah, I did steal the name from Slayers!)

Quick backstory and description. Liadan is a 16 (now 17) year old girl. At the beginning here, an initiate of Lathander. With her 21 score in STR, I envision her as a very Valkyrie like. With very broad shoulders and well endowded. Her hair however is her most striking part. It is pure silver colored. She wears red banded armor, a gift from a relative, and fights with a heavy mace and shield. The shield has Lathander's symbol on the boss and was made for her by one of her twelve brothers. Yes, TWELVE! She is the seventh daughter of a seventh daughter. Is that important? Ask Devin!

***************************

Liadan's Journal (02/01/2003) 

        Sorry for the delay journal, but the last few days have been hectic. I can't believe were finally heading out! I know it's only been a couple of days since I first set eyes on him, but it feels like I've known him forever!!! 

       The first time I saw Covenant was when he came walking by a group of us novices. An aura settled upon us all and I wasn't the only one to feel it. It felt like Lathander himself strode through the room! 

      You can guess my surprise when the High Priest called me into his office. I'll admit I drug my feet a little on the way. I kept trying to figure out what I could have done that was so bad that it took the High Priest to address it. The only incident I could think of in recent memory was the heated words I had with Nelly over her "borrowing" my hairbrush. I mean, I would have lent it to her until she had a chance to replace hers, but no, she just up and takes it! But not even Father Mentor mentioned anything about it to me. I would have thought it rated far less than the High Priest! Butterflies were have caterpillars in my stomach as I knocked on that beautiful but imposing door. When I entered, a feeling of calm washed over me. I suddenly felt that no matter what the matter was, I would be able to face it and work thought it to the other side. Then I saw him. Covenant! Well, there are things that were discussed that I shouldn't even set down in a private journal, but suffice to say that he saw something in me he wanted to mold, and I was to accompany him on his travels. I felt like whooping for joy, but didn't because that would be unbecoming a young lady, as my mother pointed out to me on many occasions. The high priest gave me a small scroll of Lathander's teachings on a cord to wear with me wherever I go. He says it will help me interpret Lathander's will and keep me from falling into error. Truthfully, it scares me a little. 

       The last couple of days have been crazy busy. Getting my armour out of storage and getting it ready. Then I had to pack for travel. Fortunately, I was able to purchase Daisy off that nice old couple who run the tannery, I had more stuff than I thought! Covenant got me the sweetest little mare. He named her Shadowcast, and I have been working with her to get acquainted. That has been really easy compared to getting to know Callifax, Covenant's stallion. Covenant wants me to feed and look after him, but I think the horse hates me! He stands there stiff and unyielding, only Covenant's presence make me bearable to him. Just when I think I have a handle on his behaviors, he changes them! I have never seen a more obstinate beast! He doesn't bite often, but like the wily old veteran he is, he picks his battles carefully. Out of no where suddenly he takes a nip on my shoulder or clamps down on my unprotected hand. I went out and bought some hard leather gloves to help with that, but Covenant won't let me use them. *GRRRRR* If he weren't the most magnificent animal I have ever seen, it wouldn't be worth the effort. But if I can win just a sliver of it's respect, it will be a prize to cherish indeed.  

      Anyway, I need to pack you away now, you get to ride on Daisy while I ride proudly on Shadowcast. 

* * * * * * * *

        Still no luck with Callifax. This is going to take a while. 

* * * * * * * *

        The journey so far is a weird mix of hightened tension and anticipation, mixed in with heaps of tedious travel. Covenant is still teaching me doctrine while we ride, but this morning he caught me dozing in the saddle. He looked so sad and disappointed in me I just wanted to die! DON'T FALL ASLEEP DUMMY!!!!!! 

       I'm learning a lot! But every day he seems to find a hole in my education, showing me just how much more I need to learn.  

      But when he's teaching me weapons, I hate him!!!! He stands there in his gleaming white silk shirt and keeps every blow from landing! I even used a sacrifice move the Sarge taught us kids when we were learning weapons back on the farm. Basically you make a complex feint and then in the middle of the maneuver you just drop everything and go boneless. Sarge said done correctly, it will surprise almost any experienced weapons fighter and it sets you up for a nice inside guard shot. Of course it leaves you horribly defenseless if you don't connect. I have waited days for the correct opening. Bided my time till I saw the opening. Then it came, the maneuver went perfect and there was his damnable shirt front unprotected by his guard. I knew for sure that this was the day I would get it soiled! When I went for the blow... he wasn't there! It was like... like he disappeared from directly in front of me! Then I felt it on my kidneys. The tap. Always the tap. Measured, calm, penetrating. When he taps a point on you during practice, it never hurts physically, but the anguish is devastating. I picked myself up and saw he was laughing at me! After he collected himself, he asked me just how long I had served in the Purple Dragons. I was almost crying in frustration. I think he took pity on my as we continued with practise as I did pretty well the rest of the session. 

     That hurt more than the practice. 

* * * * * * * *

        Tonight I got to meet the first of the group we are traveling to meet. Apparently they overshot the meeting place. Good thing they decided to stay in the same inn as us, who knows how much further they would have traveled in the wrong direction before they realized it. Erendis and Telemnar are a married couple of elves. If you've never met an elf, to say they are beautiful is superfluous! Apparently it is the wife Erendis who adventured with Covenant, and Telemnar the husband stayed at home. I keep wondering how she keeps her hair so nice on the road. Mine is starting to be a little lack luster with all the nasty road dust. I'll have to start brushing it more! 

* * * * * * * *

        Well our party keeps on growing, but I'm not sure I'm happy with this new edition. I know I'll have to share Covenant with the party we are going to meet up with, but now a stupid dwarf has latched himself onto Covenant. Guess he tried to skip town on his bar tab and the locals tried to take the pay out on his hide. Even with the training I have I would stop and think on that first. He's really burly. Guess he worked himself up into some kinda mad on and Covenant stopped him from really hurting any of the folks. Somehow Rock (That's the stupid dwarf's name, Rock. Can you find a more stereotypical dwarf name?) managed to strike Covenant with a fence piece he picked up (he actually hit Covenant, when I have been trying to do that for weeks! Hate him!!!!). So he's traveling with us until he can repay Covenant for his shirt. *snicker* I know quality. That shirt wasn't cheap. Hope the dwarf has some skills, else he's gonna be hanging on for a while. 

* * * * * * * *

        Stopped for the night in Eveningstar. Covenant let me stay the night at home. Been gone for 6-8 months so it was nice to see the family again. I think the twins grew a couple of inches! Mom and dad were worried about me going around with Covenant. I had a good stable position at the temple, future ahead of me, respectability, etc, etc, blah, blah, blah! It seemed to calm them down a little when I told them the High Priest let me know that there would be a place for me back at the temple when I was done with my training with Covenant. I tried to bring up Auntie Skya as an example of someone who adventured and she turned out all right. Should have kept my mouth shut. Took my leave this morning and they weren't happy about it, but they accepted it. More than I expected. 

* * * * * * * *

        We got to Shadows End tonight and were the first group to arrive at the King and Pawn inn. Later the next of Covenant's old party arrived. A kindly looking old man with two students in tow. I remember thinking that if everybody has brought a friend, this will be some party! Anyway, his name is Havin Wayfinder and the boy and girl are named Sandrue Davants and Phaele NaSarade. Sandrue seems formal and kinda stiff. Phaele looks as if she has never been in the company of more than two people at once. She wasn't saying much so I tried to draw them out into conversation, but couldn't get either to really talk much. I ended up having to do most of the talking. Then the evening got strange. Havin mentions casually that some guy at the bar is watching us, I try and figure out who he's talking about then realize that it must be the guy that's beating a hasty retreat out the door. Rock gets up to follow and suddenly something weird happens to the room and two more elves just appear right in front of me! I throw my chair back and get into a defensive posture in case they try and attack us. Why did I leave my mace in the room? DUMB DUMB DUMB!!!! Anyway, a couple of people in our party stand up and point to a guy behind Rock and Rock goes all paranoid and swings an axe at the guy, taking a superficial slice out of his chest. Things look like they are about to explode when one of the elves in front of me starts to cast a spell and Rock collapses into a snoring heap. *snicker* Serves him right! Things calm down. The two elves are Jastra Moondown, from Covenant's old party and her student Erim Ithron. She seems happy and bubbly and glad to see Covenant again, but he's kinda bookish and off putting. The guy with the gash turns out to be Garret in disguise. So now the party's complete. Erendis heals him and wakes up Rock. Tells the dwarf that Garret took him out with one blow *snort*. So Garret's honor is salved and we don't have to have some kinda macho fight over the incident. This Erendis is beautiful, smart, and quick on her feet. I think I like her a lot! Garret goes outside and calls to the guy at the bar who fled and it turns out his name is Fallon something-or-other, and he's Garret's student. Both of them are kinda creepy. I don't see how he fits in with the rest of the party. They all seem so nice! So the party now stands at 12. Glad there's no one else! So we're all hoping that we'll finally find out why the group was called back together but Covenant won't say word one about it and we leave in the morning. *sigh* Hope he tells us eventually!


----------



## Hedrin

*Liadan's Journal 2*

Liadan's Journal (02/08/2003) 

        After the excitement wore off things settled down a bit. Rock went up to bed early as I think he was embarrassed. I saw that Fallon was looking kind of alone and unhappy over there with Garrett, so I went and asked if he'd like to join us down at the other end of the table. To my surprise, he agreed and came down with us. I originally thought he was a little creepy, but that must just have been Garrett's creepiness bleeding over to him. He was smart, educated, well travelled, and fun to talk to. I related Rock's little incident with Garrett, as Fallon had been out of the inn at the time. I think I got a little loud at one point as I realized that Garrett was staring at me. Geez, talk about a wintery stare! Fallon seemed better at drawing Sandrue and Phaele into the conversation that I did, so I got to know them a little better. After a while I started to bed, but got sidetracked into talking to Telemnar about Califax. Finally I pulled myself up to my room. Now I'm settled down to get a comfortable sleep tonight. Who knows when we'll see a nice bed again any time soon. I enjoy communing with the sunrise and my personal time with Lathander every morning, but sometimes I miss sleeping in! 

* * * * * * * * 

        Woke up to before the sunrise and got ready for the morning ritual. I heard a noise down in the courtyard and in the dim light of the false dawn I could see Covenant and Garrett sparring. Covenant had a spear he had gotten somewhere and was really scoring on Garrett. Poor guy, I know how he feels. Then it was time for us to greet the sun. When Covenants starts to get ready for the ritual, he turns the spear back into his sword. It can magically shape change! Fortunately for me my room faced the sunrise and I was able to do my morning ritual from there.  

Over breakfast Covenant made the offer to the followers of his companions that if they would like to stay behind, they could stay here at the inn or a villa in Suzail could be made available for them if they choose. None did. I was surprised when he asked me if I'd like to stay behind. I was kind of insulted and a little angry, but I hope I didn't show it. Of course I'm going with him. Duh! Like I'd let him get away now! He's stuck with me! HAHAHAH!!!!! <Evil Laugh>  

My little attempts to bribe Califax with sugar didn't do anything other than make Califax angry when I didn't give it to him. The only other tricks I know with horses would get me killed if I tried it on him. Today Covenant told Califax to stop teasing me. I'm not sure if I was meant to hear that or not. <SIGH> I still can't figure out how to win his respect. Stupid horse! HORSES ARE SUPPOSED TO BE AFRAID OF ME, NOT MAKE ME AFRAID OF THEM!!!!!!!  

Jastra and Erim had two nice horses to ride when we left. Didn't see them in the stables earlier, so they must have arranged to have them brought in. Watching him ride it was painfully obvious that Erim certainly has never been on a horse before!  

We set out later than Covenant wanted, but that was OK by me. He set a nice leisurely pace northward into the mountains. Erendis made us an afternoon meal with the help of her god. I can't wait to get more training in the priesthood. Whenever I've done Create Food and Drink all I get is a kinda tangy oatmeal. Not bad mind you, but at least it could come with some cream and brown sugar!  

       Garrett and Fallon started sparring after lunch. Right away I could see that Garrett's a mean bastard. Covenant scores points on you to let you know when you let him through. Garrett actually hurts Fallon when he gets through. Our old Sarge would have sneered at Garrett's methods. "If you need to cause your students unnecessary pain to teach them, they are either too think headed to listen or you need to inspire them better!" was what he used to say. Covenant inspires you to do better. I think Garrett just likes to hurt people. Fallon was quick and agile, and when he made a mistake, he didn't often repeat it. Wish I had a little more of his finesse. I just feel so big and lumbering sometimes. While they sparred, Covenant instructed Rock and I in more of Lathander's teachings.  

       We got back on the road and we made it to the abandoned temple to Elentari. Apparently the portal is somewhere here. Garrett told Fallon to follow him and check out the place. I could see Fallon had difficulties getting off his horse, I don't think he's ridden very much. I stopped him and told him I could help him out a bit. I gave him a quick minor renewal, and I don't think he was expecting me to do an actual magic on him. I was glad to help as I need to practise my spellcasting more anyway. Then a couple of people volunteered to go and get firewood. I was standing there thinking about the day when I realized that Covenant was looking directly and very pointedly at me. He asked me if I didn't think I should volunteer at well? I know I turned red and blushed. I HATE IT WHEN I DO THAT! So I went and got firewood. I thought they already HAD enough people to get firewood!  

       Dinner was pulled from the capricious bags Covenant's party all had. I'm starting to think they aren't ordinary bags. Everything Covenant pulls from that bag shouldn't be able to fit all at one time, and there's stuff in there that shouldn't be able to survive on the road. It still feels weird to be eating off Covenant's fine china in the middle of nowhere.  

       We discussed watches and we all volunteered to take watches with the people we came with. Covenant has middle watch. Great! <I'M BEING SARCASTIC IF YOU CAN'T TELL!!!> Going to sleep early again tonight! 

* * * * * * * *

        Uneventful night. Got an early start as we needed to be at the portal right at sunrise. If we'd got there a little earlier last night we could have done it at sunset instead. Oh well. Then Covenant surprised me by asking me to try and open the portal. Seems it needs a priest of Lathander to project Lathander's grace into the portal to open it, sorta like when you project Lathander's grace at a group of undead. I wonder then if that means Lathander took on this Elentari's duties. I'll have to look into that later.  

       Covenant put a necklace on me that would help me do the task. Then he stood behind me and was ready to jump in if I failed. I hadn't done this kinda stuff for real before, but I couldn't tell HIM that! I took the phylactery in my hand and prayed to Lathander to help me. Then when the sun crested the horizon, I tried to do as he asked. Try being the operative word. I could feel a gathering of Lathander's power around me stronger than ever before, but for some reason, I just couldn't direct it. I felt like I was trying to ladle broth using a spoon with a big hole in the bowl. So Covenant just did it with ease, and the monotone picture carved into the rock suddenly became alive and we all stepped through.  

       When we got through we were surprised to be confronted by two wild men. They calmed down when Covenant finally stepped through. Apparently they were working for him. 

       OOPS, dinner's being served and if I don't hurry, Rock will eat mine! Gotta go!!!!! More later!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedrin

*Liadan's Journal 3*

Liadan's Journal (03/08/2003) 

         Brandle and Chosn were the two men who met us as we left the portal. They must have been there for a while waiting for Covenant. We arrived a good ways south of where we entered the Portal, but the exact location eluded me. (Geography was never my strong suit!) 

      We gathered ourselves together and were about to depart the ruins when we realized there was a party coming up to the ruins. This was a group of Red Wizards from Thay with a fire cleric of some kind.  Later I learned that Covenant and his band had met so of them before. 

      Rogan, a big brute with Nethimil, apparently had heard stories of Covenant and his prowess and wanted to test himself Covenant. The fact that Covenant cheerfully goaded him on didn't help. I think I saw a side of my mentor today that I don't like. 

       Covenant told me to stay out of the fight and I found that a hard thing to do. Looking back however, it was probably the smart and correct thing to do, but it hurt at the time that he didn't want me at his side. (OK! SO I'M STUPID) 

      I stayed by Havin, thinking that if help were needed, he would know where I would best be used. As it turned out that was probably the best course of action that I could have followed. 

      Brandle and Chosn leapt into the fray to help Covenant. That seemed to be the signal for everyone to get into the battle. One of the wizards called down a pillar of fire that engulfed Covenant, Brandle, and Chosn. Chosn fell to the ground, fearfully burned. Abandoning my hopes of getting into the fight, I raced forward and gave what little of Lathander's healing magics I had to help the fallen man. He turned his face from death's door, but was still unconscious. 

      By this time, Nethimil had ordered his guards forward to assist Rogan. Brandle was not faring well in his battle with a guard, so I prepared to run forward and assist him. I could see that the guard's martial skill far outstripped my own, so I resigned myself to aiding Brandle and protecting him as I could with my shield while letting him actually battle the guard. Before I could get in place however, a fearsome blow to Brandle's neck took him out of the fight. The guard looked disdainfully at me and turned his attentions towards Covenant. I knew that I would only get in Covenant's way so I retreated while pulling the two retainers away from the battle. I tried the only healing magics I had left in an attempt to keep Brandle's spirit on this side of the veil, but the gods had already accepted him. 

      My eyes were blurring and I had to fiercely rub the tears out of them to clear my vision. I don't know if my help would have made a difference, but I felt that I had let Brandle down somehow. I knew him for less that ten minutes and was never even introduced to him. Still I found myself grieving for the loss of him. 

      I returned to Havin's side. He was very busy turning away the magics of the other side, rendering their spells harmless. To my astonishment I saw that the porters and servants were crossing the field towards us each with a weapon of some sort and a fierce look on their faces. Behind them Nethimil was ordering them forward to rush our positions. The thought that they were more scared of their master than of a group of armed and armored warriors still chills me to the bone. 

     One rushed our position and was clearly intent upon trying to harm Havin. Without thinking Sandrue and I lashed out to deal with this threat. His staff hit low and my mace hit high. The porter crashed to the ground dead at our feet. 

      As I stared down at the inert form before us, I stared to get angry. Mad at Nethimil for sending these ill equipped servants to try and harm Havin. Angry at the guard who killed Brandle before I could aid him. 

      ...And yes, I will admit it, furious at Covenant for provoking this battle. 

      Another servant was crossing the field to our position. I stepped forward to meet him with shield and mace. I felt so angry and here was a target for my rage. Blood pounded in my ears.  I thrust my shield into his midsection and his head exploded at the kiss of my mace. Another slattern with a knife advanced on me. She managed to shimmy out of the way of my shield edge, but my mace whistled a deadly tune as it met her head with gory impact. Seeing no further opponents coming our way, I returned to Havin's side to protect him once more so he could concentrate on his magics. 

      I don't know how long it took, but soon Rogan and the rest of Nethimil's company were either dead or down. Nethimil was the last of his party to remain standing but something had taken his sight in the course of the battle (I suspect it was Garret's doing). Muttering a curse Nethimil cast a spell that opened a magic doorway behind him through which he escaped. 

       ...and the battle was over. 

      Suddenly it was like someone had taken a bag off my head. I could see clearer, the sounds of the wounded and dying rang in my ears, and the smells of the field assailed my nose. Offal from voided bowels mixed with the iron tang of blood and the smell of something else close by. It took me a moment to realize that it was the smell of the brains dripping from my mace. I thought about what I had just done... I had taken three human lives. My stomach twitched and I could feel my gorge raising. I ran behind some rubble where I hoped I wouldn't be seen and emptied my stomach. This went on for a while even after I had no more to bring up. When it was over, I cleaned my mace in the dirt and went to find my pack for a drink to clear my mouth. 

      Rock was with the animals getting a skin himself. He threw one at me and by some miracle of Lathander's grace, I caught it. Taking a hearty swig from the skin I coughed half of it onto the ground. It wasn't water, it was strong spirits! I thought it over a moment and being prepared this time, took a hefty drink. I smiled and nodded at Rock as I returned the skin. Mercifully he hadn't laughed at my initial discomfort. 

      Sandrue thanked me for helping protect him and Havin and had some kind words to help put the day and what happened in perspective. I'm not sure how coherent my reply  was, being still very shaken, but I felt better after talking with him. Then Fallon arrived and was really upbeat and cheerful about the bloodshed. He didn't seem so nice at that point. 

      Some of Nethimil's company survived and we sent them on their way with their dead. We wrapped Brandle and took him with us. I prayed to Lathander for his soul. I don't know which deity he followed, but I prayed anyway hoping Lathander would relay my words to whomever should receive them. 

       More later.


----------



## Hedrin

*Liadan's Journal 4*

Liadan's Journal (03/08/2003) 

        We left the scene of our battle and made camp at the base of the mountain. The party seemed dull and subdued until Covenant announced that he would be telling us of our mission here. That raised the spirits of the company some. 

       Sitting down to eat lunch after the morning's fight was odd to say the least. Everything seemed so normal. I even surprised myself at how fast I seemed to be getting over things as I was enormously hungry. I half expected to be queasy for the rest of the afternoon. 

      We are to recover an artifact that will be instrumental in stopping a great evil. The details on exactly what evil and precisely how it will be stopped are still a little vague, but it involves a blade called "The Sword of the Dreadnaught". Our mission here it to meet a mage who has an item that can be used to trade with a dragon for a magic glove called "The Gauntlet of Dawn" without which the sword cannot be held. 

      After lunch I walked around the camp with Covenant talking about the day's events. I may have been disappointed at my performance with the portal, but Covenant says he wasn't. That might just be a pep talk however, so I still don't know. Hopefully if it comes up again, I will do better. Then I admitted to my sickness after the battle. I wanted to steer the conversation towards finding out why he provoked the fight, but he fell into a rare mood and told me the tale of his first blooding. I was so entranced at this story of his early life, I never got around to asking my questions. I wonder if that was his purpose? 

    Later I tried to engage Chosen in a conversation, but without much luck. He was very off-putting and made me feel I was putting my nose in where it wasn't wanted. I tried to find out some more about Brandle, but Chosen scared me somewhat and I beat a hasty and awkward retreat. To be truthful, it was more of a rout than a retreat. 

     I worked a little with Shadowcast, trying to train her. She's a sweet little thing compared to the other brute I have to work with! Of course I'm not training him, if anything, I think he's training me!!!!  

     Yeah, training me to hate war horses. 

     More weapons practice and more scripture. Some at the same time! Well, I'm off to bed to get some sleep before my watch. (Why middle watch, why!!!) Hopefully this mage we are here to visit will arrive soon and we can start off towards the dragon. 

* * * * * * * *

        Saw some lights on the mountain during my watch, but they were a long way up, ever further than the temple itself. Nothing else of interest during the evening. 

      I wrote a note to Auntie Skya after Covenant told us that Chosen would be taking Brandle's body back to Suzail. After I had left home after that last visit, I wished that I had sent her one. This was too good a chance to pass up. In the letter I asked Auntie Skya to give the bearer a drink on me if she would. I don't think she whould mind that too much. Funny thing is that Chosen thinks he's been to the Pounded Shield and that Uncle Boris might have even thrown him out once! Hmm. Small world. 

    I thanked her again for the armor and told her about what Covenant is teaching me and that we're off on this quest of his. Last night Covenant told me it was OK if I told her where we were, but I didn't do it and left it more nebulous about our actual location. I told her we might also see a dragon on the way, but asked her not to tell mom that, as mom would only worry. 

      After breakfast a smoke snake arrived in the middle of camp. Several of us were alarmed and stood ready, but it turned out to be this mage we were waiting for. He showed us the glow stone and it sure was pretty! How a race that lives underground could capture the sun in amber I'll never understand.  People were worried about what an Abyssal Dragon would do with an item of such power. Gadron the mage told Covenant that he had some things the dragon might want more than the stone, and that he wanted it himeself, so they went off by themselves and talked about this powerful artifact and possibly trading for it. Later they called Jastra over and she started reciting something in a low voice and even though I couldn't make it out, it sounded kinda creepy. 

     I was talking to Fallon while this was happening, and he kept just grunting replies to my comments. It took me a second, but I realized that he wasn't paying any attention to me, but was reading her lips! I elbowed him and got him to start translating for me too. Something about somebody dying, but it was over after not much more than that, so I still didn't learn much. 

      Covenant, looking even more serious than when we first met, walked over to where most of us were standing. Standing and trying not to look like we were watching them, which we all were doing. He asked me to take my friends back to the ruins to try and find out what Nethimil might have been going there for. I stood there in shock and hurt. Obviously the "grown-ups" were going to talk and were sending the kids away on a trivial errand. Even Telemnar was asked to go, apparently just Covenant's old group was staying. I tried not to look hurt but before I knew it, I blurted out the comment that I just couldn't hold back. "Aren't we a part of this group now too?" 

     He looked pained a little, but explained that he had information that he was bound by the church not to tell us and needed to be able to speak freely. I could tell that Phaele was even more mad than I was, but we went anyway...  

     On a stupid time wasting errand that wasn't important fifteen minutes ago. *SIGH* 

     When we got back to the ruins I suggested that Fallon and I scout the upper level out while the rest of the group stayed back here and look around. I was hoping we might be able to see something from a higher vantage that wasn't obvious from ground level.Fallon kept playing silly buggers with trying to be very quiet and sneaky in the rubble. I'm not sure, but I think he was trying to impress me or something. 

      At one point I looked back down and saw everybody staring at Rock who was creeping through the rubble toward where we buried the bodies yesterday and I could see he was about to be jumped by a couple of goblins that were in the reopened  graves. I stood there in a moment of indecision. Do I yell and alert Rock to the others in the graves? If I did that, I would alert the ones Rock was sneaking up on. Anyway before I could act, he attacked making it a moot point. 

     I ran full out back towards the others, but before I could get there, I noticed a group of really big goblins (later it turned out they were small orcs!) lurking nearby. Figuring Rock could take care of a couple of small goblins on his own, I veered off to the big guys. Well they saw me coming and one ran out to meet me. His charge caught me a little by surprise and he got a good shot to my ribs with his axe. I thanked Auntie Skya mentally for her wonderful armor. I was hurt, but not dead. I swung my mace back at him and was satisfied to hear ribs crack with the hit. By then Fallon had circled around and was angling to come in behind him. Telemnar ran up and stuck the big guy with his longsword. Looking a little worried, the big guy took one last half hearted swipe at me and started to retreat. He didn't get far. 

     Down with the other group, I could hear magic spells all around and screams of goblins. I didn't hear Rock yelling like he usually does and that worried me a bit, but I didn't have time to worry for long. More big guys came around the rubble and advanced on us. Fallon at one point climbed to the top of a bit of rubble and jumped down on the guy I was fighting and finished him off. It was really flashy and Fallon looked very pleased, that is until another guy advanced and cut him pretty badly. Suddenly he didn't look like he was having much fun anymore. 

     We dispatched our group after a little while and I started to run over to where I could see Sandrue and Phaele were fighting a smoking goblin. I figure one or the other must have set him alight with a spell. Before I could get there he was finished and I started over to where Erim and Rock were fighting a group of goblins. Between the three of us we finished them off pretty quickly and coup-de-graced the ones coming out of Erim's magic sleep. When everything was over suddenly Rock punched Erim and down the elf went. Rock was pissed at Erim for something but I couldn't figure out why, but then again, he's usually pissed at something! I used Lathander's renewal to do what healing I could on myself and others, but it wasn't enough to get us all back to full health. Fallon acted odd when I healed him, apparently he says it tickles him when he gets healed. I wonder if it is different for everybody? To me it always feels like warm sunlight on my wound. 

      We talked about it and decided that there might be more green fellows waiting for us out there and that we had probably been away from the camp long enough for their talk. If I know Covenant, he'll have gotten his way. 

     We saddled up and started out. That was when the ground opened up under Erim and Sandrue. Their mounts leapt forward and away, but unfortunately they didn't. Sandrue caught the rim of the pit and was able to pull himself up before he fell. Erim muttered a quick spell and floated gently to the ground. 

     We have uncovered a hallway lit by a soft glowing light. Question is do we go back or do we investigate? 

     I hate choices like this!!!!!


----------



## Hedrin

*Liadan's Journal 5*

Liadan's Journal (5-3-2003)

        I grabbed for the coil of rope I keep with my saddle (As Auntie Skya says, rope is handy!). As I am about to tie it off to the pommel of my saddle, a girl leading a horse appears around the corner of some rubble. Everybody stopped as we sized each other up.

      It looked like she came to a decision about us pretty quickly and started towards us again. Sandrue and I started forward while Rock guarded our rear and Fallon circled. Sandrue talked to her and got her story. When we realized that she wasn't a danger, I left them to go back and try to help Erim out of the pit.

      Being an inquisitive sort, he didn't want to come up, so I went down after him. He had already cast a spell to let him read the glowing runes on the wall so I figured a little time down here wouldn't hurt as nothing seemed to have moved through there in a long time. He read the runes in the hall we were in and I was ready to object if he went into another hall, but he stuck to the first one. Apparently it stopped in mid-verse and ended with a wall with a large metal box of some sort, covered with a tarp of leather or animal hide. Some sort of strange symbol was pressed into the skin and Erim seemed to find it fascinating. He said it was some kind of wizard lock and looked like he was maybe about to fool with it when I had to put my foot down. (Auntie Skya's told me once about an adventure she had and that locked rooms in ancient temples may be locked for a reason!) Anyway I wanted the others to look at it first before Erim messed around with it and I also wanted to get back to camp alive. I don't want to sound like a coward, but my ribs were still hurting pretty bad and climbing down a rope didn't help my point of view!

     He insisted on rereading part of the wall and said he'd go up after that. I agreed but told him to be quick. We were making too much noise and I was afraid we would attract the attention of anything that might still be down there. Luckily, if anything was down there, it was asleep or out visiting relatives. When we finally got to the rope again I had to argue with him to get him to go up first.

      Hello! I was covering our retreat like I was taught to!

    Anyway, he gets up the rope just fine and then it's my turn. I start to climb the rope when I move wrong and the muscles in my side spasm where the orc slashed me with his axe. I think I tore the wound open as it started to bleed again. I tried to hold on but fell back down. Fortunately I hadn't got very far so it just knocked the wind out of me. I heard Rock laughing when I fell and at the time I thought he was laughing at something up above, but when I got to the top and he kept trying not to look at me and then when he did, starting to laugh again, I guess he found my pain funny. Stupid dwarf! Maybe I'll sucker punch him some time!!!!

(badly drawn caricature of Rock's head with crosses for eyes and spiral lines coming out of his head)

        After Shadowcast helps pulls me up, we try and cover the hole to make it look somewhat natural again. With a combination of people who know woodsy stuff and magic wiping out traces of our being here, it looked really good! Then the others started arguing about how it looked too good and we might never find it again in the rubble, blah, blah, blah! So I picked up a hefty boulder and beat a big chunk out of the corner of one of the walls and placed the stone upon my cairn of wall chips. "OK everyone, it is near the wall with the dent!" That seemed to shut them up. Not the most diplomatic solution, but it worked and I really wanted to go and have someone look at my side. It was starting to throb pretty badly and I could tell I was getting a bit cranky.

           We started out at a brisk pace and Nekaya and I rode by each other and we talked about our mentors. Her's sounded pretty neat too. Too bad he was dead.        

    Then she noticed I was hurt and used some kind of healing magics on me I didn't recognize. It felt so good not to be riding with a slash wound in my side! At this point I still liked her.

     We got back to camp and everybody was very sombre. Nekaya offered her self to Covenant as he had discharged her vengeance debt for her by slaying the priest who killed her mentor. And he said "Sure, I'll take you on as my follower. I already split my time between two students and neither are getting near enough attention as it is, but don't worry, they won't mind." RRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Stick figure character of a girl with a knife stuck through her chest)

        The afternoon meal appeared by magic and was really good, but the camp was very downbeat. Even Califax hardly seemed to try and bite me when I brushed him. I checked for any signs of sickness, but found none.

     Then after lunch we all kinda broke up to be with our mentors and I had mace practise with Covenant. I waited until we were near the edge of the circle to ask him my question. I was hoping to surprise him with knowing a little about the death prophesy. Then he surprised me by answering me directly instead of waffling or asking me how I knew about it. He said quite earnestly he didn't know who would die. Then Havin called us all together to talk to our group. GRRRR!!! That man has the worst timing!!!!

     We sit down in a group and Covenant tells us a little of the prophesy. It seems that his group, when they were all together, was once called a chorus by some being of power. The disturbing line in the prophesy is that if they go on this quest the chorus will be silenced. Most of us jumped to the conclusion that it meant that one or all of the singers would die. Telemnar tried to put a better spin on it saying that it could just mean that they would never all be able to get together again, but I don't think anyone gave it much credence.

     Then Covenant started talking about leaving us behind again. I saw red!!! As it turns out I misunderstood him somewhat and he just didn't want to take us up to the Dragon's lair, but at the time I didn't understand what he had said and I thought he was trying to dump us off at some town again permanently.

(BTW, that is actually true, I didn't get what Devin had said until later)

        While we were breaking camp I passed Sandrue and told him I WAS right and they HAD sent us off on a useless errand to the temple. He looked on it as an important discovery that we might have to come back to investigate later... After we save the world. We talked for a bit and he seemed to loosen up somewhat. I was glad for that as he seems really nice, but a bit too formal for my tastes. At times he reminds me of some of the courtiers in Suzail, and I didn't like most of them. He asked if he could call me Liadan, and as I had been trying to get him to do that since I had met him, I was more than happy to let him. Phaele seems to be warming a little more after our big goblin adventure. I'm happy about that too.

     Our little party of followers got together and talked and said we would go as far as they let us. Rock made a good point in the discussion (damn his eyes!) that a chorus needs a leader and while we might have joined in the song with our mentors, ultimately the chorus director tells you where and when to sing. So I didn't make any more objections, well any out loud anyway.


----------



## sniffles

Just to give a little background on the game, in case anyone is actually reading this  :

We've all been roleplaying together for about 10 yrs. with the exception of Nekaya's player, who's the newest addition to the group (and Devo's life  ).  Yes, I'm female and playing a male character.  Hedrin is my fiancee, and he's running a female character.  Pretty scary how good he is at getting into the mind of a teenaged girl, isn't it?   

Devo the GM and Nekaya's player are husband and wife (for almost a year now!), as are Sandrue's and Phaele's players (for over 20 years).  Rock's player is my co-worker as well as gaming buddy and otherwise good friend.  We're all a pretty scarily close-knit group.  

Prior to starting this campaign, some of us were involved in a Fantasy Hero game run by Devo, in which the name Covenant figured prominently.  As we move along other references back to that campaign will appear in the story.  I'm not sure how closely related the two campaigns are, and Devo's not telling.


----------



## Hedrin

*ahem.....*

Must have been the Great Elder God Sysop. It was fixed before I got there!



Brian aka Hedrin; aka Liadan; aka Xavier Sword of Humakt; aka.... ad infinitum!





			
				sniffles said:
			
		

> Again, I apologize for the way my previous post looks. I didn't intend to make it that annoying font. I'm copying and pasting these from a Word document, and for some reason I can't change the text color or font once I paste it into the reply window. I had changed it before I pasted it but for some reason it reverted back to the original font after I posted it. Any suggestions are welcome.
> 
> (Edit)  Well at least Hedrin fixed the font for me.  Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## Hedrin

*Liadan's Journal 6*

Liadan's Journal #6 (June 21, 2003) 

After the revelations of the prophecy, we took off quickly. With four days hence being the optimum time to get the gauntlet, we needed to move quickly to exploit that window of opportunity... or at least that's what Jastra said. After a day of riding, I finally got up the courage to apologize to Covenant. He told me I didn't have to apologize for questioning him, and he'd rather someone question him than follow in blind obedience. I'm still glad I did it, it just felt like something I needed to do. 

I looked around and noticed we were alone, so I did something I've wanted to do for a while. I hugged him. I wasn't sure how he'd react, but he embraced me tightly in his warm arms. For moments like that, it almost makes Califax bearable. 

Almost.                                  

We set out again and made the dragon's mountain in plenty of time. Jastra told us she could sense the dragon's wards up the mountain a ways, so Garrett started to look for a campsite for us. He found one that had been used a while in the past, perhaps a month or so. I wonder who else had been here? 

When the party that was staying started to dismount, there was kind of an awkward moment. Covenant and the rest of the mentors looked torn between wanting to stay for a moment more or getting on with the quest. I rather unsubtly said "Well, see you all when you get back." One or two of the others picked up on that and echoed my sentiments, trying to make a clean break. Fallon on the other hand grumbled about being left behind. Covenant and the others had a moment of unspoken communication and they all decided to fix up camp for us and make us all one last meal. They were all real helpful, more helpful than ever before. We hardly had to do anything. 

I took care of the horses while Covenant tended to a couple of other things. Califax was no more happy about being left behind than I was. While I was brushing Califax down I kept noticing the way that Jastra and Covenant acted when they were around each other. He of course is always upbeat and she has been almost vibrating into another plane of existence with her eagerness to get on with this quest, but the way he would touch her... The way he would stand close and how at ease the two looked together, like Aubert and his wife. I suspect they are or have been lovers. 

When I was getting through with Califax, and the others were off with the mentors they had come with, Covenant pulled me aside. He presented me with a powerful amulet of Lathander, the one he had loaned to me to try and open the portal. I was speechless for a moment, and I tried to refuse, but then I looked into his eyes and knew... 

He doesn't think he's coming back. 

Maybe not from this portion of the quest, but I know, deep in my heart that he does not expect to live to see the end of this. 

In that moment I could hear my mother talking to me about the importance of keeping up appearances, and how I could never seem to understood that. I still don't, but I could see in his expression that he was giving me a token to remember him by, but didn't want to call it that, didn't want to give voice to that pessimistic a thought. I wanted to yell at him "don't go! Stay with me!", but that would have been the most selfish act I ever could have done, burdening him when he needed most to be free to do what he must. I'll admit it, at times I'm selfish, but I just couldn't do that to him. 

Instead I took a deep breath, strengthened my resolve and found my voice. 

"Thank you, I shall always wear it with reverence." I was surprised how clear my voice sounded. I was feeling so disconnected from the moment, like I was watching from a distance. I desperately wanted another hug, but I knew, absolutely knew, I would break down and cry if I got one. We talked a little more, about going to Calimshan next (I think that was it, my notes are at home - Brian), and we rejoined the others for the farewells. 

I pulled Jastra aside for a moment and asked her to keep him safe. I wanted to say more to her, tell her that if she ever loved him, to bring him back, but I couldn't say that either. I knew she would if she could, and that I would be putting an unfair onus on her, but damn it! I don't want to lose him. Not after just finding him! Seventeen years... Seventeen years he was not in my life! Now I begrudge a minute I don't spend with him. 

A last farewell and off up the mountain they went. Fallon looked as angry at being left behind today as I had felt the other day. I wanted to try and talk to him, but the separation from Covenant was too painful and I needed some time for myself. In retrospect, I wish I hadn't been so selfish, but I was, so I can't change that now. 

We didn't have much to do in camp so we all sat around a little sullenly. Telemnar was the most cheerful, having been through this many times in the past. Sandrue and Phaele were very quiet and Fallon was almost sending out waves of anger. We had all heard his arguments with Garrett on the way here. He just couldn't let it go. 

We set a new watch schedule and I was happy about that. I don't mind getting up early to greet the sun, but having middle watch every night as well was starting to be wearing! My days of sleeping in are long past. 

My watch went uneventful, but during Fallon and Nekaya's watch apparently he heard or saw something and stalked out of camp telling her to stay there. He never came back and Nekaya woke up Rock. He was so convinced that Fallon had just deserted us to follow the other group, that he didn't bother to wake the rest of us. I was kinda mad at him for that, but didn't try to let it show. After he told the rest of us the next morning all about it, he started in on a tirade against Fallon. I suggested in a loud voice, to cut through Rock's tirade, that perhaps we should give him the benefit of the doubt and look to see if he wasn't laying unconscious and bloody out away from camp. 

Phaele and Sandrue volunteered to stay with the camp while the rest of us went out to look for Fallon. We did pretty well in following his tracks, well... we think they were his tracks! Finally Erim sensed the wards a little ways ahead of us and we located a very recent palm and boot print, so even I had to admit it looked like he'd deserted us. So much for standing up for him. 

(Stick figure of a girl hitting a guy over the head with a big mallet. Right next to a rubbing of the symbol of Covenant's house.) 

Dejectedly we walked back to camp. 

Nekaya and I made lunch, not too bad if I say so myself. After lunch Telemnar and I took the animals out to graze and get a little exercise. I got the feeling that Califax could have done this himself, but decided that it was beneath him and let us do it instead. 

That evening Rock took a turn cooking. It smelled ok, but when I took the first bite... I thought that he had given me a sample of his laundry, not his cooking! Then I saw everyone else's reaction to the dinner and it was pretty comical. Rock even had a momentary look of surprise on his face. He hid it quickly and we all bolted it down as fast as possible, with lots of water. Nobody said anything, but it will be a long. time before we let him cook again! 

We had to rearrange our watches again because of Fallon being gone, but it might work out a little better this way. We can better utilize the fact that Elves don't need to sleep as much as us humans. 

I'm going off to sleep now. Write ya tomorrow! 

************************************ 

The game went on for a little more, but Liadan was asleep, so I'll include it in my next journal. 

B


----------



## Hedrin

*Liadan's Journal 7 & 8*

The last couple of days have been so hectic, I just have not been able to write anything! I'll try and back up here, but if I leave anything out, oh well... 

It seems that during the night, we had a couple of visitors, but the watch scared them off. Nothing much of nothing happened the next day (Rock was not asked to cook!). 

That evening, I went to sleep after my watch but was awakened by a blood curdling scream! People were leaping from their bed rolls with confusion in their eyes, horses were rearing against their tethers and general mayhem ruled the camp. 

Grabbing my shield and mace I raced to the disturbance only to be caught short. It was Califax! 

He was standing there stiff as a board with his eyes showing only whites and his lips pulled back revealing grotesque amounts of teeth and gums. Then, as he ran out of breath, he started to collapse. I ran over to him and not being able to take his full weight, I did help slow his fall so he wouldn't hurt himself. 

Quickly giving him an examination, I could not see any wounds. It was about then that a horrible thought sprang into my mind. Something has happened to Covenant. Trying to push that unthinkable thought out of my mind, I tried healing magics on Califax without any effect. I fell to my knees beside Califax and started praying to Lathander. Partially about Califax, but mostly asking the lord to look over Covenant and to bring him back safe. 

I wasn't tracking the conversation very well between prayers, but I heard Sandrue refer to Covenant in the past tense for the second or third time. I snapped at him and felt bad right away as a hurt look came to his eyes. I said that at first dawn I would go to the mountain. Telemnar readily agreed with me. There was a lot of discussion on what we should do, but I don't remember most of it. 

I settled down for an all night prayer vigil, but I was persuaded by some of the others to try and get some sleep and husband my resources for the coming day as who knew what it might bring. I knew I couldn't sleep, but everyone looked so concerned I gave in. I put my bed roll right up next to Califax and settled down for the night. I ran through the litany of supplication in my head and tried to think of what prayers to ask next. The slow rhythmic chants going through my mind calmed me down and I remember thinking that Califax smelled like Covenant. Then I remembered all the times I had thought that Covenant smelled like Califax. Could they be so close that they have started to share a smell... 

and with that thought, I fell asleep. 

The next day, after a bunch of discussion, I was reminded of my promise to Covenant, that I would look after Califax in his absence. 

Thwarted in my plans to go after Covenant, Rock and I rigged a sling to hold Califax in an upright condition. I knew that for a horse to be on his side too long could lead to water in the lungs. It sounds silly, but I've seen healthy animals die of it! Little Tyson once came in on us while we were tending a sick sheep for the same affliction. He asked what was going on and we told him. He stared at the animal with the most solemn expression on his face. Then, like a ray of sunshine breaking through the clouds, his face lit up. "Why don't you just tip her upside down and pour the water out like you would a pitcher?" Well, we laughed at him and told him it wouldn't work, and we sent him on his way. ..but I'll tell you, that thought kept going through our minds. Not ten minutes later we had damn thing rigged upside down in the back of the barn where no one else could see us. Didn't work, still don't know why. It sounded so reasonable the way he said it. 

Later that day we met our weird neighbors. Apparently they were the horse thieves of the other evening, and they are on the run from the law in the area. For some reason we were being nice-nice with them and sharing our food. Rock gave me an unconscious one to play with, but eventually New-Girl used some of her magic to heal him and I had to give him back. I didn't really fraternize with them, I just got some food and tended Califax, like the dutiful child Mother always wanted me to be... 

I HATE WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Anyway a lone goblin (that we quickly dispatched), scared our guests all away. What a bunch of weenies! They should go back to town. 

After a couple of days (AN ETERNITY!) , Califax came to his senses. We struggled to get him free of his sling before he hurt himself, but he broke most of it before Erim could enchant if off him. He seemed determined to get up and going. Spinning me around with his head, he nudged me in a direction. Kinda toward Camber. We persuaded him to hold off while we broke camp. While others got my stuff together, I got him to eat and drink, his real first in several days. We'd been trying to dribble water in his mouth to keep a little in him, but that is very hard to do without drowning the animal. 

I expected to see Covenant that evening, but several days later still we trudged on. We passed to the north of Camber and some of us wanted to go and get supplies, as we were starting to run low... (what we get for being nice!), but Califax conveyed to us that we should be there before noon tomorrow. I won't go into how he did that, but it took forever with a lot of head scratching on the part of the two footed crowd! 

We reached the forest and came to a clearing where a man had his back to us. Whirling around and starting to cast a spell, he noticed who we were, and we recognized him! It was Gadron the mage. Canceling the spell, he smoothed down his robes and calmly asked "Children, what are you doing here?" 

Children... What a jerk!!!


----------



## Hedrin

*Liadan's Journal 09, 10 & 11*

So Gadron talked to Califax, and they communicated somehow. Everyone seems to think that Covenant and his party are dead. I don't know what I feel, but I don't feel he's dead. Separated, yes. Cut off, certainly, but dead.... I can't believe it, I WON'T BELIEVE IT!!!!!!! 

Califax wanted to stay with Gadron, and Gadron wouldn't let anyone else stay. Great. After reminding me of my oath of Covenant, now they want me to break it. THANKS GUYS!!!! 

I argued, I protested. Then I caught a look in Califax's eye. Anger and condescension. Like I'm some idiot child. 

I got Gadron alone and he tells me that anyone staying with him is protected by him. I realized that he is able to take my place to protect Califax, I can transfer my responsibilities to him, and suddenly it felt like a huge burden was taken from my shoulders. I mean, I take my oaths seriously, but if Gadron doesn't want me there, Califax doesn't want me there, and I want to be with my friends, then this seemed a good way to set transfer my responsibilities to someone else. 

Then we talked about Covenant. I told him our secret, well not all of it, and I had hoped that it would be a closer link than Califax, but evidently not. Then I tell him that I have other information that might help. He said it would, but I needed a reassurance from him. I asked him to swear an oath to me. 

"Swear by Lathander, the gods you worship, and your magic that you will not use this information to harm Covenant or aid his enemies." 

I was pretty proud of coming up with that on a moment's notice! He said he'd have to think about it and would get back to me. Sheesh. 

Well we said our goodbyes and made our way back to Camber. 

The town welcomed us with open arms and especially Nekaya and I. It seems their healer priestess, Mistress Saffron, had been sick for some time and the town was more than willing to admit visitors that could help out. 

Over the next few weeks we made ourselves part of the community. I helped out with doing some shoeing and horse doctoring while at the same time worked out with the militia and acted as temporary healer to the town. All my free time was taken up working with Mistress Saffron, trying to get her well enough that she could get her healing magics back. I've been so busy, and that's why this entry is so late. To be honest I found I just wasn't skilled enough to heal her by myself. The time wasn't spent in vain however. I was able to get her up and talking again on a limited basis and everyone told me how much better she looked and acted. Those evenings I spent talking with her I learned a lot about the craft of healing, but I knew it wouldn't be enough. 

We came up with the idea of Nekaya and a couple of militia men going to the next town to see if they could get a priest to come back and heal her, or else get a scroll, wand, potion, or anything else that could help save Mistress Saffron's life. We got donations from her congregation and more from others in the community that she had selflessly helped heal over the years. Our party also donated what monies we could spare and I guess we shamed the town leaders because they too came up with coin to help out. In a good bit of forward thinking, the council sent enough for Nekaya to get extra to make sure that something like this didn't happen again. After a day or two, Nekaya and her troop headed out. It would be a long month waiting for them to get back! 

After a time the expected raiding army arrived; orcs, goblins, even trolls, but instead of mindlessly attacking they brought wagons and demanded tribute saying that they would leave them in peace if their demands were met. Wisely I think, the town council decided to reject their offer. The rejection came in the form of a killing rain of arrows. I showered Lathander's blessing on the group of men that I was leading on the town wall (oh yeah, cause our party could all fight so good, most of us in the militia got officer kind of jobs!). I could feel Lathander's power guiding the arrows of my men. We slaughtered all but a couple of the foul beasts. It was decided to send out hunting parties to find the last few survivors with the idea that having this huge army just disappear would be the strongest message we could send back. 

A day or two after we sent out the hunting parties Nekaya arrived back with Esther, a healer about on the same level as I was. They also brought a bag full of wands, potions, salves, etc. In these was a wand of cure disease. After using it on Mistress Saffron, I saw she slipped into a deep healing sleep, one more restful than I had yet seen her take. I shooed everyone out and made sure she wasn't disturbed till she had slept herself out. 

Over the next few days I saw her get better and stronger and much more lively, but still really old though. The town held a banquet and I took the opportunity to really do my hair up and get out that one good gown that mother insisted that I always pack. It was wrinkled and a little travel worn, but with some work it looked presentable. It always feels good to dress up now and then. I never thought I would hear myself admitting it, but I kind of miss some of the parties in Suzail! 

After that was when things started to go wrong. 

Some of the outlying farms turned up empty. Not the usual signs of slash, burn and pillage. Just no one there. Then patrols started to go missing. We got sent out to try and act as a decoy. We followed a regular route the patrols took and hoped to be ambushed so we could stop them. After a few days we didn't find any raiders, but we did find a dead body in the snow. After a time of looking over the body, we determined that he had been dead for some time and didn't look like he was killed by foul play. In his effects was a rod of some sort with black crystals in it. Nekaya detected immediately that it was evil and I offer to try and destroy it with a Mace of Faith. Sandrue for some reason wanted to keep it around to study. Not seeing any good reason to keep something evil around, I argued against it. I felt that it could only taint our party. In the end we put it to a vote. It was close, but the final decision was to try and destroy it. I could tell Sandrue was angry with me, but I couldn't change what I believed just to please a friend. I hope he gets over being mad at me. 

We put it up on a wall and I called forth a Mace of Faith. Sandrue stood a lot closer to the thing that I wanted to. I felt like making him come back, but didn't want him madder at me than he already was, so I didn't say anything. That turned out to be a mistake! 

I hit it with the mace. We could hear something break and then an inky cloud rose from the wall and started spouted evil threatening things. "You let me free without binding me. Foolish people you shall pay!" or something like that. Rock gripped his hammer and I could hear him muttering something about "I told you so". WHATEVER! 

At that point my hand tightened over the holy symbol of Lathander and....


----------



## Hedrin

*Liadan's Journal 12 - 11/05/2003*

When the shadow being appeared all of us reacted. Some of our weapons just seemed to pass through the thing, others gouged chunks of shadowy fog out of it. It appeared to be hurt. Afterwards we found out that it was somehow talking to Sandrue as it was being hit, but we didn't know it at the time. Rock's hammer landed a very telling blow, just as I brought the power of Lathander's will to bear against the shadow thing and it was no more. I don't know which of us finished the job, I'm just happy that it was gone. I don't know if I heard it or not, but when I attempted to turn the creature, I heard other voices from the rod cry out as well.

We decided not to try and do that again (one crystal was still unbroken), and we rode one. We attacked a barn that was being used by goblin and troll raiders and I won't say that it was easy, but we all survived. Sandrue kept one goblin to question and that odd act has led to our adopting him into our party. I wanted to kill him outright, but later I was sent a dream from Lathander. I was standing in a forest and found my old Mentor from the temple in Shadowdale teaching a class to very young initiates in a clearing. A dozen or so young children were sitting at desks there in the forest and I recognized the clothes that belonged to one of my two youngest brothers. I was about to go to him when I realized that it wasn't Urson or Tyson, but Pakkin instead. He looked at me and seemed very happy. Then I saw the face of my Mentor. He looked very sad and dissapointed in me. Shaking his head and dismissing me utterly, he went back to teaching the class. I could feel the weight of dissapointment upon me and resolved to start anew with Pakkin, and he has become a (somwhat!) trusted travelling companion.

With the information we gleaned from Pakkin, the situation for Camber may be worse than it ever has, as the army is supposed to be huge and under the control of one central figure. This would be Micah, but we didn't know it at the time.

We stopped later at the Puffleweis farmstead and failed to convince most of them to return to the safety of Camber. We have farm families like this on my father's land. I cried softly later when I was alone. I hope these kindly folk don't end up like some of the families I have known in the past.

We arrived at Lookout Hill and kept watch for the army to come. That night, warg riders lead by a HUGE winter wolf attacked us. 

They got some of our horses and most of the rest ran away. Erim ran after the horses. I hope he could see better than I could, cause it was dark out that night! Eventually we rounded up most of them (my Shadowcast was fine. PHEW!)

Rock skinned the wolf and has been wearing the pelt. I hope he works on it when we get back to Camber as IT STINKS! (little squiggly lines raising from the words "IT STINKS!")


----------



## Hedrin

*Liadan's Journal 13 & 14 - 12/06/03 & 1/17/2004*

The next night, the remainder of the wargs attacked again. I thought Nekaya was going to get herself killed by running out alone to meet them, but her god (or sheer dumb luck!) protected her. We captured an orc rider and tried to question him. He knew more about the army that Pakkin did, but no real details. However he confirmed that this winter's attack on Camber would be the largest ever mounted. I think this is the first time we heard the name Micah and learned about his strange blue gauntles. We questioned him under the geas of my truth spell. We were thinking of dealing with him as we did with Pakkin. However, Sandrue was suspicious of his motives and questioned him further on his intentions. He quite calmly told us that he planned on trying to gain our trust and to kill us in the night and get away. Needless to say that didn't set very well with us and we have one less orc to deal with in the world.

One of the last surviving riderless wargs tried unwisely to attack Pekawa. Nekaya's god had recently granted his blessings upon the horse and had bonded to two like Covenant and Califax.  (teardrop stain the in ink) I MISS THEM SO!!! 

When we heard the main army approach we knew that it was time to go so we left. We thought of trying to divert to the Puffleweis' farm to warn them further, but we decided to pass them by in favor of letting Camber know what was coming. Erim said he cast a spell to send them a message telling them of what might be coming their way. We hoped it would be enough. Even with using my Endure Elements spell that Lathander grants me each day, the fires of Camber sure looked inviting when we saw them!


----------



## sniffles

_The PCs are at about 3rd or 4th level at this point.  Telemnar is still a fighter, but several of the others have now taken levels in other classes.  Erim is a sorcerer/wizard, Liadan is a fighter/cleric of Lathander, Rock is a barbarian/fighter, and Sandrue is a sorcerer/cleric of Azuth.  



*Previously* (Player's note: session missed due to illness)
_It seems that our party has gained a new member, a captured goblin called Pakkin. Though Rock is none too pleased with its presence in our camp, Sandrue and Nekaya have taken the creature into their care. Pakkin claims that the orc army will return to Camber when they run out of food.

Sandrue is much disappointed that we were unable to convince most of the Puffleweis family to go to the safety of the town. He seems to feel personally responsible for their actions.

We camped among the ruins on Lookout Hill to keep watch for the orcs. When we saw movement we attempted to set a trap for our foes. Orcs mounted on worgs circled our vantage, firing arrows at us. It seemed that they were led by a snow-white wolf with the wit of a humanoid. To our good fortune Rock was able to slay the beast. But during the fight we lost two of our horses and my Aratan was stolen by the orcs. Several of us were wounded as well, myself included.

*Lookout Hill, Winter*
Erim mounted one horse and set off in pursuit of our missing mounts. I checked the remaining mounts and tended to a wound on Sandrue’s horse. Liadan and Nekaya went in search of Erim. When they returned they employed their healing magics to aid those of us who were injured, including the horses. I moved our mounts inside the ruins of the fort. The remainder of the night passed without incident.

The following day we continued our watch for the orcs. We gathered wood and searched for an escape route from the hill in the event that our camp was overrun. We also patrolled the area around the hill. We discovered the remains of Erim’s horse. To my immense pleasure, Aratan returned to me later that day, though wounded. 

During the evening, Pakkin told Sandrue that he suspected the other worg riders would return after dark to harry us again. We prepared our defenses. During our first watch we heard wolves howling from the east and southwest.

During the second watch Erim called an alarm. To our surprise, Nekaya rushed downhill to draw off the enemy. She was charged and dismounted by two worgs. In the darkness I could not get a clear shot. Nekaya was able to regain her feet and struck one worg a mighty blow. Liadan summoned up her magical floating mace and hit the second worg. Phaele was also able to injure it with her magic. The worg facing Nekaya fled. After I put an arrow into the remaining worg and Liadan's mace struck it again, it fell. Rock charged downhill while Phaele plied her wizardry against the beast. The worg's orcish rider tried to flee but was brought down by Nekaya and Rock, who used his own hard skull as a weapon to subdue the orc. We chose to take it prisoner rather than slay it. We heard two worgs in the distance, but they did not return during the night.

During the night, Sandrue and Rock questioned our prisoner. The remainder of us kept watch. The following morning Sandrue and Liadan used a spell to compel the orc to speak truth and questioned it further. They learned that the orc army is extremely large and is led by a human named Micah, who possesses a blue metal gauntlet of some note. Micah evidently intends to use his army to take control of this entire territory.

Once the spell came to an end, the prisoner attempted to escape. In the end Rock slew him.

Later, as Nekaya patrolled below the hill, we heard a goblin squeal followed by the cry of a horse. Phaele, Rock and I went out to investigate. We found Nekaya unhurt, though she had been attacked by a worg rider. I noticed at once that her steed had grown larger. Through some blessing of Nekaya's god, Pekawa has been changed.

May Corellon Larethian extend similar blessings to my beloved, wherever she may be.

We determined that it was now time to return to Camber with our news of Micah and his army. We considered at first attempting to warn the Puffleweis clan of the approaching army, but concluded that we should return to town as swiftly as possible. At night we heard the signal horns of the army's outriders. Late on the evening of the third day, we arrived in Camber.

*Waiting*

When we returned to Camber, we were greeted with pleasure by our friends there, despite the late hour of our arrival. Pakkin, however, was not greeted so pleasantly. We reported to Captain Puffleweis and Mayor Briar, and when it was learned that the goblin was under our protection, he was allowed within the walls on the requirement that he leave our house only on pain of death. 

Rock and I then went to prepare our house and stable for the party's arrival. Rock found a large wooden chest on the table in the main room. When Sandrue and Erim returned they determined that it had been sent by Master Gadron. In addition to some items for the use of the mages, he sent a package that he asked us to deliver to one Cal Brimstone of Brimstone Keep. He requested that we deliver the package by summer. We have vowed to complete this task if we are able. 

The following day I moved our horses to the stable. Our spellcasters paid a visit to Master Sonnohm to inquire about the blue gauntlet Micah is reputed to possess, but the aged wizard would not see them. They then visited his former apprentice, Olson. Rock is performing some labor for Olson, though he does not say to what purpose. 

Liadan visited the temples of Chauntea and Tempus to ask if their priests had any knowledge of an item such as Micah's gauntlet, for Sandrue thinks it possible the gauntlet gives Micah his power over the orcs. But the temple folk had no knowledge of such a thing. 

In the evening we attended a military conference. Mayor Briar suggested bargaining with the orcs, but was convinced that this would be unwise. The townsfolk are determined to protect their property. Phaele suggested a ploy of planting poisoned foodstuffs outside the town to be found by the orcs. We all discussed various subterfuges and traps that could be prepared to deal with the army. The wizards planned to send a message to Gadron asking for his aid. Liadan planned a prayer vigil to seek Lathander's guidance. Sandrue intended to make a similar vigil at the prayer rock that lies within the town wall, for it has been here longer than the town and may hold some secret of its own. 

For myself, I have been working with the townsfolk in preparing some of the traps we discussed, such as laying a sheet of ice around the walls. It keeps my mind from worry for my dear Erendis.

*To Battle a Giant*

Sandrue completed his vigil at the prayer rock. He reported that he received a vision, perhaps from his god. The message of this vision was clearly that Micah must be slain. Sandrue also revealed that his staff, which was gifted to him by Havin Wayfinder, contains some entity that can communicate with him. The staff has suggested that it would be best if we did not face the orcs directly and instead evacuate the town. Sandrue and Phaele brought this suggestion before the mayor, but the mayor has declined to accept this advice.

Liadan has decided to hold a vigil of her own at the prayer rock. We have heard that the advance scouts of the army may be only one day's travel from town.

We have now been summoned to carry out a new mission in defense of Camber. A hill giant has been seen, and we are asked to eliminate it. Now more than ever I miss my wife and her companions, for no doubt they would find a giant little challenge. But those of us here in Camber have never seen a giant. Sandrue has elected not to accompany us on this venture. He feels he has little to contribute to our effort. I will miss his keen observations. I can only hope that he can keep Pakkin in check while we are absent, for the goblin has already set fire to the house.

We set out at once in pursuit of the giant, though it was late evening. We must find the creature before it can reach Camber. Billy Tanner joined our party as a scout. We will do our best to see that he returns safely to the town, for not only is he the son of the owner of our house, he is also soon to be wed.

We had not traveled far from the town when a rider was detected following our trail through the deep snow. Some of our number had chosen to carry lights because it was too dark for any but Rock to see well. We quickly put out our lights and waited silently for the rider to approach. When the rider came near enough for me to see, I observed that his mount was Sandrue's horse, and he bore Sandrue's unusual staff. He had fortunately repented of his earlier choice and come to aid us. Rock, who had elected to come last in our line, could be seen dismounted, burrowing through the snow like some creature of the earth burrowing through a garden. His cloak of winter wolf hide makes him difficult to see in the snow, but he is not able to move as quietly as Billy Tanner.

As we rode on with Sandrue in our midst, we made some effort to determine how we should deal with the giant. Though none of us have seen a giant, Rock has knowledge of them through his people. He is familiar with the dwarven tactics for combating giants. Through his wisdom we have learned how truly formidable our foe may be. It is possible that some of us will not return to Camber.

Billy Tanner called a halt to our journey when he heard the cry of a bird that is not native to this area. He forged ahead on foot to investigate. As we waited we heard noises among the trees. The sounds of fighting could be heard in the direction Billy Tanner had departed. 

Suddenly there was a burst of cacophonous sound from my right. Liadan had called upon the aid of her god to stun some of the orcs that were approaching us. Nekaya rode off to aid Billy Tanner. The orcs rushed toward the rest of our group. Liadan and Sandrue both directed magical energies at the enemies. An orc charged me and managed to inflict a minor wound upon me. As I faced the attacks of two orcs, Nekaya returned bearing Billy Tanner. She and I defeated the two orcs who opposed me. Billy Tanner had leapt down from Pekawa and fought another orc on his own. He was able to slay it without my aid. 

Though the orcs had outnumbered us, the fight was over swiftly and all the orcs were slain or stunned by magic. Sadly most of our number had been wounded. Nekaya and Liadan plied their divine healing on those who were most hurt, particularly Sandrue, who it seemed had rushed forward to fight with little heed for his own safety. I trust that he will not be so reckless when we meet the giant.

Most of the stunned orcs were quickly dispatched, but two were revived and questioned regarding the giant's whereabouts. We learned that it is likely to be accompanied by two giant dogs and at least one orc. Realizing that our group now lacked sufficient magical aid to face the giant at dawn as we had intended, we located an abandoned farm where we could rest and prepare for the coming struggle.

*The Ambush*

As we took our rest in the barn, we examined the items we had taken from the bodies of the slain orcs. In addition to a small sum of coin, Erim found that one orc wore a finely crafted pendant, which Rock determined was made of white gold. The pendant carried a symbol of two clawed white hands with thumbs interlocked. Those who know more of Faerun's religions than I identified this as the emblem of Yurtrus, an orcish deity of disease and death. The amulet is magical according to our mages, but they did not have time to determine the nature of the magic. Nekaya avers that the amulet is not evil.

We formulated a plan for our encounter with the giant Hillfang. Sandrue wisely suggested that we eliminate his giant dogs first so that they would not make battling Hillfang more difficult. We agreed that I would act as a decoy to lead the dogs away from their master and into an ambush prepared by my companions. At about midmorning we set out in the direction the orcs had indicated the giant was traveling. The weather had cleared and the snow glared brilliantly in the sunlight. Near midday Billy Turner returned from scouting to tell us that he had found something we should all see. From a ridge we looked down to see the giant and his companions some distance off. Their path would lead them to cross a wagon road leading from Camber. We decided to prepare our ambush by having me wait on the wagon road. 

While the others set up their position some distance off, Aratan and I waited on the road. I could hear the giant chuckling in a deep rumbling tone as he neared, and a good deal of crashing. Then a large tree limb hurtled past me. The two giant dogs, which resembled wolves more than dogs to my eyes, burst from the forest in pursuit of the tree branch. One of the large canines observed me at once but the other appeared more interested in the tree branch until it noticed what its companion was looking at. The first beast lunged at Aratan and I spurred him to the fastest gallop he could achieve in the deep snow. The chase was on.

Aratan was as swift as the wind despite the snow. We maintained a satisfactory lead on the two canines, enough to prevent them from catching us but not so far ahead that they might lose interest in the chase. When we came to the location that my companions had chosen they began to fire upon the dogs with crossbows. As I turned Aratan to join the fight, Liadan emerged from her hiding place and one of the dogs sprang upon her. It bore her to the ground, but she was able to rise again before I could reach her. I could not see much of what happened with the rest of my friends, though I caught a glimpse of Rock facing the second dog. The first animal knocked Liadan off her feet again. A few well-placed blows eliminated him. The second dog was also quickly dispatched. Liadan was somewhat injured but not seriously. We employed potions to heal those who were hurt so they could be at their best to face the giant. 

We decided to remain in position and wait for the giant to come seeking his dogs. We buried the dogs in snowdrifts and swept away some of the evidence of the fight, but not before Rock asked me to cut off the head of one of the dogs. Then we all assumed positions under cover. We could hear the giant speaking with his two orc companions as he drew near our hiding place. As they approached it seemed that they grew suspicious, for the two orcs turned off the path and moved among the trees. Rock then flung the severed dog's head out into the giant's view and stepped out to face our largest foe. Though I would have liked to ride straight at the giant to aid my friend, I chose to attack the orc that was nearest to my position.

My arrows did not much trouble the orc. As I steered Aratan closer to my enemy I could hear Rock bellowing at Hillfang, and whistling sounds that I think were Erim's magical missiles being flung at the giant. But the trees blocked my view of much of the combat. The orc I faced moved away to aid the giant against Rock, so I turned my attention to the giant, though I could not find the proper angle to make my bowshots strike true. It seemed that the spells Sandrue, Erim and Phaele had carefully prepared were most effective, however, for the giant suddenly toppled into the snow. I made certain that he would not rise again. His two orcish compatriots were also slain. Praise be to Lord Corellon, we had succeeded in defeating the giant with relatively little harm to ourselves.

Neither the giant nor the two orcs carried any missives or maps containing useful information. We found a wounded fox in a sack slung over the giant's back. Liadan put it out of its misery. Among the detritus the giant carried Rock found a silver tankard set with jade. It was damaged but he intends to repair it. Though it was difficult, we removed the giant's head, both to serve as evidence of our success and to display for the benefit of the giant's orcish comrades. Before departing from the battle site we uncovered the corpses of the giant canines for the orc army to discover.

We were greeted with enthusiasm on our return to Camber. Though we learned that Hillfang's head is not the only giant skull within the walls of the town, we are nonetheless proud of our accomplishment. The severed head makes an impressive sight above the main gate. No doubt my Erendis would be amused by my pride, for she has certainly encountered much more impressive foes. I look forward to hearing her tale of her experience with the abyssal dragon when next I see her.



*The Siege*

We did not have much time to bask in the pleasure of our accomplishment. Reports from the scouts indicated that the army was very near. After a few hours of rest we prepared ourselves for battle. During our rest period Erim and Sandrue examined a black iron rod found among the giant's possessions. It had a sort of button at one end which they presumed was intended to activate some magical feature of the rod. As a precaution Rock took the rod outside before pressing the button. Once the button was depressed the rod became immobile in midair. Rock and Sandrue found this quite exciting and began proposing various uses for the rod as a weapon or aid to combat. Rock even suggested sitting upon the rod to rest during battle!
The orc army arrived during darkness, naturally. They did not show much evidence of good tactics, surging against the walls in small groups as they reached the town. Though their attacks were poorly planned they were effective in that the defenders had no time to rest between waves. I could not see much of what befell my companions, being too occupied with defending my own section of the wall. The palisade around Camber is little more than three times my height and made of logs, and the orc corpses piling at the foot of the wall soon began to provide a means for their fellows to climb up and try to pass over the wall. The other giants among Micah's forces also caused considerable difficulty, as they were able to reach up to the top of the wall and snatch down unwary defenders.

I heard reports that the wall was breached in several places as the night wore on. At one point not far from my position, the wall fell to a giant. Rock leapt down from the wall and faced the creature. I fired as many arrows at it as I could to aid my friend. Fortunately the wizard Master Sonnohm was able to repair the broken section of wall with a spell. Rock was barely able to get back inside before the new stone section appeared.

At one point in the night I heard that Erim had fallen, but it seems that he was saved from death by the intervention of Liadan or the priestess of Chauntea. I am relieved that I need not mourn a fallen companion yet, particularly one of my own people who is so young and full of promise. To my knowledge none other of my friends has been so near to the end of life, though all of us were hurt in the battle. Rock has been able to withstand numerous wounds that would have been grievous to one not of dwarven kind. So many arrows pierced his armor that he resembled a hedgehog. I think that he sees himself as competing with Stone, the doughty dwarf who endlessly watches the main gate of Camber

When full light came the orcs retreated from their assault. Much to our surprise, they vanished entirely from the immediate area of the town. We could only presume that they had gone to forage for food. We had observed during the fight that many of them seemed in poor condition, which may have accounted for their reckless behavior in attacking the walls. My companions and I rejoined one another and formed a plan to make an attack upon Micah. As we had seen in previous encounter, he kept a bodyguard of ogres, but we hoped that a stealthy attack might give us an advantage. There was no guarantee that the orcs would be greatly troubled by his death, but based upon their behavior during the night we suspected that the loss of their leader would send them into confusion.

In the evening we disguised ourselves in orcish garb taken from the bodies of the slain, and crept out through one of the breaches in the wall. Much to our disappointment – particularly Sandrue, who took it almost as a betrayal – Rock elected not to accompany us. I hoped that he had some plan he had not had the opportunity to share with us. We worked our way around the town to the south side where the gate lies and hid among the trees. But before we could begin making our way toward the orc camp where we believed Micah could be found, a group of orcs and ogres approached the gate, bearing a flag of truce. We observed a Man walking among the ogres. We watched in confusion from our hiding place as the Man spoke with the mayor of the town for a short while, then he and his company of orcs and ogres were admitted to Camber.

The all-clear signal we had agreed upon went up at once, but we were reluctant to simply stroll back inside through the gate, though we could see that it had been left ajar. As we made our way back to the place where we had exited the wall, we carried on a hushed discussion of what our next actions should be. I had been rereading my journal entries during our rest the night before, and it had brought to my attention the fact that Covenant sought a single gauntlet. I thought it odd that another solo gauntlet should appear so near to where Covenant sought his goal, and I mentioned this to my companions. Sandrue thinks it unlikely that there is any relationship between Micah's blue gauntlet and the Gauntlet of Dawn that Covenant seeks to acquire, and I agree with him for the most part. I wish that we knew what power Micah's gauntlet possesses. 



*The Gauntlet*

After we reentered the town we were told that negotiations were taking place at the First Gate Inn. We made our way there as quickly as we could. We were able to observe Micah's party ahead of us and see how many orcs and ogres were in his company. At least two of the orcs appeared to be magic-wielders. There were three ogres with him. We had heard that his gauntlet gave him great strength, which caused me to wonder why he had need of the ogres.

By the time we made certain that the gate had been closed and approached the inn, Micah's party had already been within for a short while. A guard at the door told us no one was else was to be admitted on the mayor's orders, but Sandrue cleverly persuaded him to permit us entry. As we set foot inside it appeared that Micah had already stated his demands, but he called out to us that he wished no spellcasting to occur. Though Erim had feared we would not be welcome, Mayor Briar seemed relieved by our arrival. We spread ourselves out and Rock began to converse with Sandrue in a low voice, telling him what had occurred prior to our appearance. Micah was evidently curious about our presence. He recognized Phaele and Sandrue as natives of Halruua, and spoke in the tones of an educated man. I cannot imagine what his purpose was in commanding the orcs.

I observed that Micah's gauntlet was indeed blue as we had been told. It appeared to be made of a blue metal rather than painted or enameled. On the back of the hand was a white symbol resembling a horseshoe. According to those with more knowledge of history than I, this was the symbol of some great general of the past who gained infamy for betraying his own army. We had wondered if this might be Micah's intention as well. But that will not persuade us to forgive him for the death and destruction he has caused.

One of the orcs with Micah spoke up and made threats at the townsfolk. Micah chastised him. Then to my surprise Micah shouted out, "Kill him!", seeming to direct this command not at the orcs but at us! The orcs did not react well to this. One of the ogres nearest to Micah moved to attack him. My attention was caught by another ogre moving on one of the town militiamen. Liadan and I stepped forward to oppose the ogre, as there were also wounded townsfolk in nearby alcoves. 

The ogre proved a difficult opponent. He badly wounded Liadan and myself and was difficult for me to harm. I had little awareness of what went on around me. I heard Commander Puffleweis whistle at one point, and caught a glimpse of the power of the gauntlet when Micah used it to fling some magic at someone behind me. When at last Liadan slew the ogre I turned to oppose an orc who was already engaged against Nekaya, Rock and Commander Puffleweis. Rock brought down this foe. Once all the orcs and ogres in the common room had fallen, Phaele and I volunteered to go out to check the gate. We feared that some of Micah's party might have fled to open the way for the army. 

As we departed the inn I caught sight of Micah fleeing. I gave chase, fearing that if he reached the gate he might admit his compatriots, or return to the army and command them to attack at once. Despite the snow he was able to outpace me. At one point I struck at him with my longsword and he deflected the blow with his gauntlet. It left a terrible gouge in my blade. When we reached the top of the wall Micah simply flung himself off into the snow. I drew my bow and fired on him, as did several of the archers on the wall. We struck him, but he was not injured enough to fall. He vanished into the darkness. 

Much to our relief the orcs did not return to swarm the walls. One of their shamans had escaped from the town, reportedly by transforming herself into a crow. By all appearances she must have warned the other orcs of Micah's betrayal. Within a few days the orc army appeared to have dissipated as the starving orcs either fought with one another or left the area to seek food. 

Though we have succeeded in preserving Camber, it is not by our own strength of arms. Sandrue seems despondent over the turn of affairs and takes little pleasure in the survival of the townsfolk. Rock has moved his sleeping quarters to the town militia barracks and speaks to no one. I am uncertain why my friends are so disturbed. Perhaps it is because the preparations for battle took our minds off our concerns for our absent companions. I dearly desire to be with my beloved Erendis again and hear her thoughts on such matters. With Corellon's mercy we will be together soon.


_This portion of the story took place out of game via email._
*Interlude*

As the snows of winter fade from this land, I begin to think of Evereska, wishing for the grand trees and gentle lights of my home.  But I know that I would not feel at home there without my Erendis by my side.  Now that I have tasted some small measure of what her life in the world beyond Evereska is like, I am not certain I could ever be content there.

My heart is dark with foreboding now.  Perhaps the dour moods of my friends are to blame.  I have spoken with Rock, but he is not yet willing to share his thoughts with me.  

Liaden called upon all of us to meet with her at the South Gate Inn a few days ago.  She asked us to make a pact with her to seek out our absent companions wherever they may be.  She is still convinced that Covenant is no more.  I was at once willing to join her in this venture, but some of the others were not so eager.  I had forgotten that Sandrue and Phaele had only traveled with Havin Wayfinder for a few weeks before meeting the rest of our group, and hence do not have the depth of feeling for him that Liaden has for Covenant.  Erim, too, has no great attachment to Jastra Moondown, and would likely be just as pleased to return to Evermeet and his studies there, though he did not say as much.  

Rock would make no commitment, announcing that he would give his answer in three days time.  Liaden was much disappointed by this response, I think.  Sandrue and Phaele have indicated that they may wish to travel to Arrabar and possibly from there seek passage back to their native land of Halruua.  Sandrue is having great difficulty adjusting to the ways of people other than his own.  Before I parted from them to speak with Rock, I remarked to Sandrue that if he is so unhappy in the company of those who do not know Halruuan ways, then it is unlikely he will ever be happy anywhere other than his homeland.  I hope he did not take this as an insult.  I too find the ways of the people I have met strange, even Erim's ways and he is of my own kindred, but I will seek a way to live among them despite their strangeness.

Rock and I have spoken regarding his troubles.  It seems that he sees the affairs surrounding Micah's entry into the town much differently than the rest of our companions.  He is convinced that the orcs did not return for a concerted assault because Micah somehow persuaded them not to do so.  The rest of our friends - myself included - had assumed that Micah merely fled, and that when the orc shamaness advised her folk of his betrayal the orcs became divided amongst themselves and lost their will to fight.  I still do not believe that treating with Micah would have been wise, but perhaps if affairs had followed a different path we might have been able to eliminate the orcs of this region altogether, and spare Camber from future depredations.  I do not regret what might have been.  Rock takes a different view.


----------



## sniffles

*Fine Dining in Camber*

The townsfolk have shown their appreciation of our efforts on their behalf by rewarding us with assorted items taken from the fallen foes. Mayor Briar also brought us the wages we were owed as members of the town militia. We now have more than sufficient funds for our intended journey to Arrabar when the weather clears a little further. 
In addition to the coins we received from the town, we were also given the magical axe that belonged to the orc leader Logrim, who accompanied Micah within the walls. None of us are much acquainted with the use of an axe, but Rock has taken charge of it. I took for myself three silver-tipped arrows, not of the best quality but not of orcish manufacture. Other items were distributed as seemed most appropriate. One of the most peculiar items we were given was a length of rope made from the entrails of a troll. Like the troll it came from it will regenerate itself when cut into pieces. It is an odd gift, but one that may be of good use in some future endeavor.

My heart lifts to think that we may soon travel from this place to the city of Arrabar. It is still uncertain whether Sandrue and Phaele will remain in our company after that time, but Sandrue and Rock have spoken and seem to have resolved their differences. While I have enjoyed my time here in Camber and will always have fond thoughts of many of its people, I am ready for a change of scene. Travel will keep my mind from worry for Erendis. It has now been many moons since I last saw my beloved, and though in past days she was parted from me for longer periods, I find it more difficult to adjust to her absence when I am not in the familiar climes of our home.

The townsfolk have been much anticipating the arrival of one Simon Baker for his annual visit to the town of his birth. He is a local celebrity, having found employ with a fabled baker in Arrabar. He was greeted with much enthusiasm when his wagon arrived in the town. It appeared that he and his companion, a Man called Lowgrave, were attacked by orcs during their journey. Liadan at once offered Lathander's healing grace to Lowgrave, who accepted with a peculiar lack of enthusiasm. He is not a garrulous sort and seems most uncomfortable among the townsfolk. 

Simon Baker prepared a repast of fine pastries on the morning following his arrival. I have not seen so many folk in the First Gate Inn during my time here. I find the crowds of Men too boisterous for my liking. Still, it is pleasant to dine on such fare and set aside the cares and toils of the day for a short while. Sadly the cares of the day have been set aside for good for one of the sentries on the wall. Liadan found him, at first thinking him asleep. There is an assassin in our midst. The suspicions of the townsfolk have turned to Simon Baker's companion, Lowgrave, who will evidently give no accounting for himself. It is as well that we have been here long enough to no longer be thought of as strangers, else we too should be suspect.

{note - missing a bit here; can't find my notes}
*Assassins *

Some of the events which followed our struggle in the alleyway are not pleasurable to recall. I am certain that my beloved Erendis would not approve, nor would Covenant have given us his blessing for such behaviour.

But I should begin at the beginning. Once most of the attackers had been slain – which was not our intention, but they gave us no other option – we found that Simon Baker had been poisoned. Liadan and Phaele took charge of his care. Only one of the attackers remained alive, a man who by his behaviour was judged to be their leader. He was badly wounded, but Liadan and Nekaya were able to preserve his life. The town militia took charge of him and of his compatriots’ bodies. 

Rock was particularly concerned with preventing this man from taking his own life. He demanded that the man be stripped of all garments and securely bound, despite his injuries. The man was transported to the militia barracks, where Rock intended to keep watch on him so that he might not somehow slay himself. I volunteered to guard our prisoner, as I have less need of rest than my friends. Rock and Sandrue intended to question him once he regained consciousness.

We found that this man’s companions had several items on their persons that bore the mark of Thayan make. After our previous altercation with the Thayan wizard Nethimil, I found this disturbing. Simon Baker had told us of Thayan enclaves in Arrabar, however, so at first we did not think this had anything to do with Nethimil’s attack upon our missing friends. 

While Rock and I maintained our guard on the prisoner, and Liaden and Phaele attempted to find an antidote for the poison affecting Simon Baker, Nekaya went to the room occupied by Simon Baker’s companion Lowgrave to seek more information. I have neglected to mention that she found Lowgrave’s corpse upon a rooftop after our fight in the alley concluded. He had been strangled.

It seems that in Lowgrave’s room she came upon a chest that he had clung to with great care when he first arrived in Camber. The chest also bore a Thayan symbol. When she opened it a tongue of flame shot out and set the room ablaze. She was able to escape with the chest, but the rest of the room was badly damaged. That was not the last trouble the contents of the chest were to cause, though my guard duty with the prisoner prevented me from experiencing any of this firsthand. 

Within the chest was a metal bar inscribed with some form of writing. Nekaya took this bar first to show to Phaele and Liadan. But when Liadan attempted to read the symbols upon it, she fell under the influence of a paralyzing spell. It is our good fortune that the visiting priestess of Chauntea, Esther, was able to free her from the spell. Sandrue believes the bar to be inscribed with the Netherese tongue. These are the folk who long ago destroyed much of their world and created the great desert of Anauroch that borders so close upon my homeland. 

In the meanwhile, our prisoner, whose name Sandrue had learned was Amar (through a spell that allowed him to hear the man’s thoughts), had recovered consciousness. But he refused to answer any questions. Sandrue exercised great diplomacy and guile in questioning him, all for nought. Rock chose a different course. He threatened the man with physical harm. I did not think he would truly carry out what he threatened, but I was mistaken. When Amar still refused to explain why he had sought to slay Simon Baker, Rock inflicted a terrible torture upon him, causing him great pain. I cannot bring myself to describe it in more detail. I am ashamed that I did not seek to prevent my friend from doing this. 

Sandrue used his thought-detecting spell once more, and under Rock’s ministrations Amar did give a small amount of information regarding his mission. He had come to prevent Simon Baker from sending a message to someone. Simon Baker was himself also conscious some of this time, and did give some additional information to Liadan, though we are uncertain of the import of what he said. She and Phaele transcribed a coded message that Simon Baker wished to give to his cousin for delivery to his uncle. But we are not certain which cousin he spoke of, though it seems that the uncle he meant is the uncle who is a baker in Arrabar. 

We are not certain of the meaning of the message, but it refers to a choir that has not passed the first gate. We all recalled that Covenant and his companions had been referred to as a choir in a divination performed by Jastra Moondown. We presume that the first gate refers to the First Gate Inn here in Camber. If this is correct then Simon Baker had been sent by someone to seek the whereabouts of our missing friends. But we do not know why he sought them, or whether he did so on behalf of their Thayan enemies or some other persons. 

As we planned to travel to Arrabar in any case, we now have a much more urgent reason to depart as soon as may be. We will likely deliver the message to Simon Baker’s uncle ourselves, though Nekaya is dubious of the wisdom of this course. Simon Baker is still too ill to tell us more. No one has been able to find an antidote to the poison affecting him, though Liadan was able to slow its effect. Sandrue also learned that Amar has been poisoned, though he did not inflict this upon himself after we took him prisoner. Apparently this is a normal part of his "missions", to be poisoned in advance and not to receive the antidote until the mission is complete. I doubt that we will be able to save his life.

I had thought that the affair with Micah was unpleasant, but the world beyond the Hidden Hills has now become a much darker place to my eyes. I did not know of such people, nor that they might be enemies of my dear Erendis and her friends. But I will not abandon hope. I will see my beloved wife once more, and we will not permit her foes to succeed in whatever foul deeds they plan.



*A Delayed Departure*

I must admit that I am relieved that we have at last set out from Camber. Yet I am also reluctant. Should my beloved and her companions return, they will no doubt learn at once that we have gone to Arrabar. Perhaps we shall meet them on the road, or at the least hear news of them.

Sandrue spoke once more with the prisoner, this time taking Nekaya with him during the questioning. They did not get much more information from him regarding his purpose in Camber, although he apparently claimed that he and his companions had come merely to capture Lowgrave and recover an item that the man had taken. This item was evidently the bar of adamantine that Nekaya found in the trapped chest in Lowgrave’s room. It is about the length and breadth of a man’s hand in size, and inscribed with writings in the language of ancient Netheril. The inscription refers to an enemy from below attacking both magic and heart. We have no idea what this means but hope to learn more in Arrabar.

Before our departure we were invited to dine in the evening with Billy Tanner’s family. They have been particularly kind to us during our stay here. But after we had agreed to sup with them, we were approached by Mayor Briar and asked to attend a feast in our honor to be held on the same evening. Sandrue was concerned lest we offend the Tanners, but I think that such niceties of etiquette were lost on the mayor. Everyone in the town was invited to attend the banquet also, hence the Tanners would be assumed to be present. We did not wish to forego a private affair with the Tanner family, but this dilemma was resolved when their meal invitation was moved to midday.

The noon meal was not such a small affair as I had at first anticipated, as there are many Tanners in Camber. The evening feast was much larger. After spending much of the day in preparation for our journey, it was pleasant to relax and dine without care. There was much consumption of ale, along with music and dancing. Though I am not familiar with the style of dancing practiced here, it is not difficult to learn, and I invited all of my lady companions to dance with me during the evening. I only wish that my dear Erendis had been present to do the same. I think that Sandrue was still feeling the effects of our activities on the previous day, for his demeanor during the evening was even stiffer and more awkward than usual, and the more so in Phaele’s presence, oddly enough.

My friend Rock had consumed more ale than was wise prior to the dinner. He missed the midday meal altogether, and only a spell generously cast by Liadan allowed him to attend the feast. During the dinner he gave a gift to Commander Puffleweis, of whom he has become very fond during our stay here. I think that he sought to present his gift in private, but like most of the residents of this town, Commander Puffleweis has a large family and most were attending the feast. Rock seemed rather discomfited by their scrutiny of the silver rings he presented to her. 

We made our final farewells early the following morning. Rock was somewhat the worse for wear, as Liadan’s spell could only hold off the effects of excess ale for a time, not remove them altogether. During our first night away from town, we examined the contents of a chest the mayor had sent to us. It contained some of the belongings of the Thayans who attacked Simon Baker. Though we were all reluctant to use any objects bearing Thayan emblems, there was a magical shortsword in the chest which I took, as I am the only member of our group who would find much use for it. There were also four potions of healing marked with the symbol of the goddess Waukeen, two magical cloaks, and a suit of magical studded leather armor. I now have one of the potions in my possession. Erim reluctantly took charge of a wand containing a spell to inflict fiery wounds with one’s hands. He does not seem much interested in spells which cause harm to one’s enemies.

After a time we crossed the Wintercloak River, fording it where Nekaya had crossed when she traveled to fetch the priestess Esther. We had intended to escort Esther back to her temple, but she chose to remain in Camber a while longer. After crossing the Wintercloak, we drew alongside the Winterwood, which is reputed to house a large green dragon that we hope not to meet. We feared that this hope might be in vain when the horses grew nervous and I sensed something large moving among the trees. Then an enormous bear, larger than a horse, emerged from the forest. 

Phaele attempted to drive it off by showering it with her spell of snowballs, but this only aroused its ire. It charged her and struck her a fierce blow with its huge claws. I could not move as swiftly as I should have liked and was unable to put myself between her and the beast. Phaele’s spells are strong but she is not. She was able to strike it with a ball of fire despite her wounds. I maneuvered Aratan behind the beast and struck it a minor blow. Then it turned on me and slashed me, though not seriously. Aratan did not fare so well. I drew back from the bear and dismounted quickly. Sandrue bravely - or perhaps foolishly - approached the bear closely enough to cast a spell that required him to touch it. It was little surprise that the bear turned on him. Liadan healed some of Phaele’s wounds and then struck the bear a mighty blow with her mace. I moved up on foot to stab at it again, though only one of my blows was able to penetrate its thick fur. Nekaya, who had also been raked by the bear’s claws, struck it twice and it fell to the ground.

I could not see what Rock did during the fight, and Erim’s horse had tried to bolt when the beast charged. Once the huge bear had fallen, most of our group was injured and panting with weariness. Liadan was able to provide enough of Lathander’s blessings to help us recover our health. I am particularly grateful to her for aiding Aratan, who was quite sorely injured. It is to be hoped that we will not encounter anything else so dangerous for at least a few more days. The next town, Nimpeth, is still some days’ ride distant. 



*The Winterwood*

It seems that our journey to Arrabar will not be a quiet one. Such is the consequence of having chosen this life as an adventurer, I suppose.

I think that when we reach Arrabar, or perhaps even in Nimpeth, I shall seek out an armorer and try to obtain a shirt of chain.

It was late afternoon when we concluded our brief but strenuous encounter with the huge bear. Phaele and Rock chose to remove some of the beast's claws as souvenirs of the meeting, but we did not wish to otherwise disturb the body and left it to be devoured by carrion eaters.

A short while later we established our camp. We were passing through the area between the Winterwood and the foothills of the Cloven Mountains. During the night we detected some activity in the forest, though nothing approached us. I spied a distant light while on watch, but it was too far to cause concern.

Sandrue has taken to slipping a short distance away from the camp to pray each morning. May his goddess watch over him in this dangerous place.

The snow has lessened, permitting us to move more quickly. It is also growing warmer. We passed the approximate location where Simon Baker claimed that he and his companion had been attacked by orcs. We saw no sign of orcs in the vicinity, though we did observe the footprints of a giant and those of some large wolves. We suspect that Simon Baker was waylaid by the same group that attacked him in Camber.

We are nearing Nimpeth. Nekaya passed through this territory with her master prior to his untimely death, and also when she left Camber to fetch the healer Esther. She tells us that we should reach the town within two or three days. That is, if we survive so long. The Winterwood is filled with strange things. As we camped near the edge of the forest Liadan, Nekaya and Phaele caught a glimpse of flashes of light among the trees. I heard the sound of what appeared to be a large animal moving about. We broke camp and decided to move toward the foothills to avoid the area, fearing that it might be the dragon. Then Nekaya observed a wisp of smoke and a flash of red. We began to fear that some other band of travelers might be in difficulty. We approached the area where the smoke had been seen with some trepidation. 

Not far beyond the tree line we found a campsite, the fire still smoldering, surrounded by eight or nine bodies. Farther amongst the trees lay a large creature that we at first mistook for a small dragon. All were no longer living. We observed Thayan symbols on the persons of the slain folk. Then Rock and Nekaya indicated that they heard a voice, chanting as though casting a spell. Nekaya charged Pekawa toward the voice. A man appeared, clad in red robes, his flesh covered in tattooed markings. It was obvious to all of us that he was one of the Red Wizards of Thay. None of us were comfortable with his presence, but I was surprised by Nekaya's reaction. I think that she might have slain him on the spot had cooler heads not prevailed. I remarked to her that hatred is one of the evils of the world, which seemed to make some small impression on her anger. On reflection, had our visitor been an orc I should likely have reacted much as Nekaya did.

The stranger explained that he had only just arrived and was seeking another member of the fallen group, a woman, whose body did not lie near the campfire. Rock appeared from behind the man, startling him slightly, and reported that he had observed signs of several very large animals in the area, as well as indications that a second of the dragon-like creatures had been there. It seemed that the missing woman was also a wizard and might have summoned the other creatures to combat the dragon-things. The Red Wizard begged us to help him find the woman, offering us a share of all the goods her dead companions had borne. 

Nekaya I think would have been willing to let the woman suffer whatever fate she came to, but the rest of us were not sanguine with leaving a lone traveler in the clutches of whatever creature had apparently captured her. We agreed to aid the wizard, though Nekaya tried to insist that he give up all of his spell ingredients and have his hands

bound so that he could not cast spells. Sandrue pointed out that his tattoos were of a magical nature, indicating that it would be impossible to prevent him from spellcasting merely by binding his hands. Dissatisfied, Nekaya rode Pekawa directly behind him and stared at him intently all the while.

The wizard introduced himself as Tyree and referred to the missing woman as Milla. We did not introduce ourselves to him, except perhaps for Sandrue, who is ever courteous. As we began to follow the tracks Rock had found, the wood grew darker and more forbidding. Then Liadan and Nekaya reported that they saw what appeared to be trees moving toward us. In a moment it became apparent that they were not trees, though they seemed to be made of plant material. The creatures rushed us and I ran forward to meet them. As they neared they swung the hair-like substance on their heads like a horse swishing its tail and flung numerous thorny needles at me. 

The needle-creatures were not overly sturdy and my blades cut into them like an axe into wood. I could not see much of how my companions fared, for there were many of the creatures around me. Out of the corner of my eye I glimpsed some of Phaele's magical snowballs hurtling at several needle-creatures, and I saw Rock smash one of them to splinters with his silver hammer. The creatures surrounding me threw more of their thorns at me until I must have resembled a briar hedge to my companions. 

The creatures were swiftly dispatched and Liadan came to offer me some of Lathander's mercy for my thorny wounds. Still I spent much of the next little while removing thorns from my person. They do not cause serious injury individually, but enough of them in a single victim could certainly be deadly. I am only relieved that they do not appear to contain any venom. My friends tell me that it seems the creatures bore some enmity for folk of the elven kindred, as they directed most of their thorns at Nekaya and myself. Erim was spared because he did not come forward into the fray.

Tyree pushed us to continue our search quickly. We continued to follow the tracks at Rock's direction. As we moved yet deeper into the Winterwood, the darkness grew more oppressive and we saw increasing numbers of very large cobwebs strung between the trees. I think that all of us were dismayed by this foreboding atmosphere, though not so much as to abandon our chosen quest. We heard the sounds of plants being torn by something large and came face to face with an elk of awe-inspiring size. We retreated cautiously to avoid arousing its ire.

We emerged into a clearing that held the strangest sight I have yet seen. The remains of two stone towers stood connected by some lower structure. One tower was merely a stub surrounding an immense oak, while the other was partly supported by a construction of the giant webs we had seen. A great wall of webbing stood beyond the second tower, with a funnel-shaped opening leading off into impenetrable darkness. I fear we all determined that nothing would persuade us to enter that opening. It seemed unlikely to be necessary, however, for if the woman had been carried off by one of the dragon-creatures it could not have passed through the opening without tearing the webbing. 

A pond stood at the foot of one of the towers, with the remnants of a pier extending out into it and some sort of lifting device. I wonder that anyone would choose to dwell in this unpleasant wood, but perhaps it was not so unpleasant when the towers stood whole. As we cast about for signs of where the missing woman might have been taken, an enormous insect alit behind our party. Rock at once made to attack it. I think that all of our nerves were on edge. Nekaya went to strike the insect, as did I, but a second creature appeared behind me, looming over Phaele and Sandrue. I turned and set my blades at it. The two insects were never able to harm us, being cut to pieces in a few breaths. 

As we recovered from this latest encounter with unnatural creatures, we observed that there was a sort of nest in the oak. The carcass of another huge elk lay on the ground not far from where we stood, but oddly it did not appear to have been touched by wild beasts that devour carrion. Perhaps no ordinary beast wishes to touch the flesh of such unnatural things, or perhaps there is something here that frightens other creatures away.



*The Drake in the Tower* _{note: I was actually absent during this session, so Telemnar's journal entry was created from discussions with my fellow players}_

Once we had disposed of the enormous insects, we began to look about the area for signs of the Red Wizard’s missing companion. A vine upon the ground rose up and endeavored to entangle some members of our party. It was unable to hold anyone, and Rock slew it with the magical rod he had taken from the giant we ambushed near Camber. 

This struggle, brief though it was, alerted the second dragon to our presence. When it descended upon us from its lair in the great oak, Nekaya at once rode forward to oppose it. The dragon spat a foul substance upon her and she fell as still as a figure of carven wood. Fortunately Liadan was able to pull her to safety and called upon the Morninglord’s blessing to free her. 

Our horses were greatly disturbed by the presence of the dragon and I occupied myself with calming them while my companions battled the creature. Sandrue attempted to parley with the dragon, but it appeared that the slain dragon we had seen near the Thayans’ campsite was its mate and it would not be reasoned with. I was not able to provide much aid to my friends as I could not seem to make a shot that would penetrate its hide, but they soon brought the creature to its knees.

Rock then took pity on the dragon, not wishing to slay it, and administered a healing balm. He then tried to enlist its cooperation, or at least persuade it to let us depart unmolested, but despite his kindness the dragon would not be swayed. It scrambled up the great tree so that it could attack us from the safety of its lair. 

In the meanwhile, Erim had cast an enchantment upon himself and floated up to the dragon's nest. There he found that the Red Wizard’s companion had already been slain, so he took up her body and began to descend. Just as he escaped from the dragon’s lair, the creature discovered that he had stolen its prize. Driven into a fury by this, it rose up intending to fling its paralyzing spittle at us, and Rock fired his crossbow at it. Though the potion he had administered to it had given it the strength to climb the tree, it was evidently still grievously wounded, for it plummeted to the ground, narrowly missing the descending Erim.

Once the threat of the dragon was eliminated, we began to argue over the nature of the agreement we had made with the Red Wizard. The wizard sought to take possession of a book of magic that the slain woman had carried. This book contained spells of necromancy, and a number of my compatriots - most particularly Nekaya - were reluctant to see this in the hands of a Thayan mage. After considerable discussion it was agreed that the book would be handed over to the wizard, though we all found it most distasteful to realize that he had suspected all along that his companion was dead and showed no sorrow for her demise. Once he had the book, he produced a scroll of magic and vanished.

Following the Thayan’s departure we explored the ruins of the towers for a time. We stumbled upon a number of valuable items. These included a mace of quicksilver that can alter its form, a unicorn horn containing healing magic, several holy emblems of the nature god Silvanus, and a chest of ironwood that Erim found among the roots of the vast oak tree. When we had gathered up these objects we made our way back to the Thayans’ campsite.



*The Fountain of Yryss* 

We found that the bodies of the Thayan group had been looted when we reached their campsite. Rock had observed goblin tracks in the vicinity, and my sword was glowing. Pakin the goblin, who had not accompanied us to the ruins, reappeared and showed Nekaya where he had hidden the items he had taken from the bodies. There was no sign that the Red Wizard had returned to the camp. It occurred to us that he had not been properly attired for wilderness travel and he may have arrived by use of a spell in the same way that he departed.

One of the fallen was a priestess of Oghma, a god of Men devoted to accumulating knowledge. Among her belongings were a breastplate, buckler, and short sword of fine mithral. Sadly the sword was broken. I considered that the buckler might be useful to me, but as I am accustomed to fighting with a sword in each hand I concluded that it would not give me any advantage over my foes. Rock has taken charge of it, as well as the sword, which he hopes to repair. 

We had thought that perhaps Phaele might find the breastplate useful as it might not hamper her spellcasting in the way that ordinary armor would, but Nekaya suddenly determined to try the armor herself, despite her reluctance to use anything associated with Thayan folk. She took time to perform a cleansing ritual to remove any evil influences from the armor. Sandrue found that the priestess had also carried several books, one of which he found most engrossing.

Liadan proposed that we lay the bodies to rest as best we could. The Thayans had brought digging implements with them, and we employed these to excavate a shallow pit in the frozen earth, with aid from Phaele’s spells to soften the ground. We were obliged to place all the bodies together in this pit as the ground was too hard to dig separate graves. We covered the excavation with stones to protect it from scavenging animals. Though Liadan is not much fonder of Thayans than Nekaya, she said a prayer to put the souls of the dead to rest.

After we had laid the dead to rest, we made a camp of our own a short distance away. As we settled down to consume our evening meal, Phaele spoke out more forcefully than I have ever heard her speak before. She berated the rest of us for behaving rashly during our battle with the dragon. Though she did not say as much, I think that much of her ire was reserved for Nekaya, who often charges the enemy with what seems little forethought, though truly she is filled with courage and faith in Horus-Re. But she is not the only member of our group who is guilty of rushing forward to meet our foes. Phaele made the point that we do not always avail ourselves of one another’s strengths. Both Phaele and Sandrue are able to cast spells which will benefit others in combat, and if we rush off to meet our foes we cannot take advantage of this magical aid. She also fears that she will harm one of us should we place ourselves between her and the intended target of her spells.

For myself, I will endeavor to keep her suggestions in mind in future. I am not certain what my companions will do. My friend Rock often seems to consider himself both invulnerable and expendable, but he has already discussed this with Phaele and has assured her he will not hold her at fault should one of her spells do him injury. Nekaya appeared slightly hurt by Phaele’s remarks, muttering something to the effect that she would remain at the rear of the group from now on. I doubt that her nature will permit her to adhere to such a strategy for long.

After this discussion, Rock and I took time to spar together. Rock has sought my aid in learning to wield two weapons. We hope to seek opportunities for our entire party to practice together as a group rather than in pairs, so that we may put Phaele’s suggestions into practice. Phaele thinks it odd that we are so disorganized after our months of service in Camber’s militia. But that situation was unlike our current state of affairs, as we must now learn to deal with many more surprises than we experienced in Camber.

The following morning, Sandrue told us of what he had read in the book he found so fascinating. The book gave information regarding the ruined towers. They had been built by a pair of druids who had come to investigate the presence of the fabled fountain of Yryss, whose waters could apparently grant numerous boons to those who partook of them. This aroused much interest among our group, particularly in Liadan, who was quite eager to return to the towers and seek the benefits of the waters. We considered whether the message we had agreed to deliver on behalf of Simon Baker was urgent enough that we should forego a return to the ruined towers, but we concluded that should we depart we might return at a later date to find the towers reinhabited by some monster as dangerous as the dragons, or worse. 

In addition to discussing whether to seek the magical fountain, we also considered the matter of the symbols of Silvanus that we had taken from the ruins. Rock was determined that we should carry them to Arrabar and seek out some order of druids who might take charge of them. Erim feared that they might have been part of some magical warding to protect the fountain, though the symbols themselves radiated no magic. Some of the others also thought we ought to return the symbols to where we had found them, though not for the same reason as Erim. I felt that it was somewhat sacrilegious to remove the symbols, but Rock was so convinced that his course of action was the proper one that I think we might have come to blows had we tried to take the symbols back.

We made our way back to the towers as swiftly as we could. We at first assumed that the pool at the base of the tree tower was the site of the fountain of Yryss. The mages examined it for signs of magical energies but found none. We conjectured that the lifting tackle that had fallen into the pool might once have been used to lower supplicants into the center of the pond, where we surmised that the fountain might lie. Liadan and Rock were prepared to swim out to the center of the pool, being the strongest swimmers among us. Liadan attempted to pull up the chain attached to the lifting equipment, but it became snagged on some unknown obstacle beneath the water. _{note: the GM later told us there was an apparatus of Kwalish in the pond!!}_Sandrue then pointed out that the book he had found described a verse carved over the fountain. As there was no sign of carving in the vicinity of the pool, it was determined that we should examine the other ruins more thoroughly before continuing our investigation of the pond. 

Since we had already searched the tree tower extensively on our first visit, we turned our attention to the second tower. We were still reluctant to enter it, for we could see that much of the structure was supported only by the giant webs that covered it. Some of the stonework actually swayed in the breeze like leaves, held in place by the webbing. I did not wish to meet the creature than made those webs. But the second tower seemed the only likely place to find a fountain, so we entered the remains of the corridor that connected the two towers. Nekaya and Phaele chose to remain outside to watch for danger from the wall of webbing beyond the second tower.
Rock proceeded down the corridor first. As he reached the midpoint of the hallway, the stone flooring suddenly opened beneath him. He managed to leap away from the opening and land on the opposite side of the deep shaft that had appeared below him. A voice suddenly shouted out a warning that there were intruders in the structure. Then a portion of the floor raised up like a limb and struck at Rock and myself, as I had moved up to the edge of the shaft. Liadan also moved forward and struck the amorphous limb. The appearance of the substance on the floor was no longer stony, but had become gray and slimy. It struck at Liadan and grabbed her in a sticky embrace. Rock then attempted to free her from the slime and became caught himself.

Evidently Nekaya must have heard the sounds of our struggle, for she came to our aid. There was a doorway in the corridor for which the door had fallen from its hinges and had been propped up against the doorjamb. Nekaya thrust aside this door and urged Pekawa up to the opening so that Liadan could catch hold of the reins and pull free of the gray slime. I had backed away from the slime to avoid becoming entangled myself, and I drew my bow and fired arrows into the sticky stuff. It was difficult to hit it without danger of hitting my friends. Phaele came up to the doorway and sent a sphere of magical flame to burn the slime creature. While the sphere burned and I continued to send arrows into the creature, Rock struggled to free himself. 

At last the gray slime began to go slack, drooping down into the pit beneath it. Rock was soon hanging from the lip of the pit with the full weight of the monster dangling from his body. Even in death it retained its stickiness. I leapt across the pit and assisted him in freeing himself from the clinging corpse. The pit the creature had covered had no connection to any tunnel, so far as we could see, but it held the remains of some past victims. Once Rock was free the creature slumped to the bottom of the pit and covered the evidence of its past.

We tumbled some stones from the crumbling walls to allow the rest of our group to cross the pit and continue down the hallway. Once we entered the second tower we observed two staircases, one going up that had fallen in long ago, and a second descending beneath the tower. The descending stairs were choked with debris. Rock followed them down a short distance and observed that the area below smelled like the den of some large rodent. When he descended further he discovered the creature that laired below. An enormous badger emerged from the chamber and charged up the stairs. Rock backed up and shielded himself behind the mithral buckler. Erim attempted to cause the badger to fall asleep but his spell apparently failed to affect it. I fired arrows over Rock’s head. Liadan moved to the side of the stairwell entrance and seared the creature with a brilliant light. Rock was finally able to slay it with his hammer. 

In the chamber below we found that the badger had destroyed much of what furnishing the room had held. But a door marked with the symbol of Silvanus still remained. A bluish light that rippled like the reflection from water shone from beneath the door. The door was not barred or locked. We entered a second chamber in which we saw a fountain on a pedestal, glowing with wavering blue light. Behind the fountain the stone was carved in some tongue I could not decipher, but the mages confirmed that it was the verse Sandrue had read to us from his book. As we observed this, the room abruptly lit up and a dark form rose from the waters of the fountain. The shape within the water spoke, saying "The power of the fountain is not mine, it will not be yours."


_ [EDIT - out-of-sequence section has now been moved to its correct place in the sequence.  See below]_


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem

bump bump bump.

Hey Sniffles - that was a great combat encounter. When I read the "4 ogre shamans, 4 ogre bulls, 7 ordinary ogres, 13 orcs, and a female giant" I had some serious doubts about the attack. Turned out okay though, despite a load of you dropping.

Awaiting the next update - by the way, what level are these characters at the moment and how many sessions have you skipped?

Spider J


----------



## sniffles

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> bump bump bump.
> 
> Hey Sniffles - that was a great combat encounter. When I read the "4 ogre shamans, 4 ogre bulls, 7 ordinary ogres, 13 orcs, and a female giant" I had some serious doubts about the attack. Turned out okay though, despite a load of you dropping.
> 
> Awaiting the next update - by the way, what level are these characters at the moment and how many sessions have you skipped?
> 
> Spider J




Hey, Spider!! Glad to know you're still following along. The next session probably won't be until next month, but I'm updating again with past info, so hopefully that will keep you satisfied until we play again. Our PCs are now 9th level. I skipped forward about 18 sessions to put up that last post. Since we usually play twice a month, I jumped forward a year and half of real-world time. I used to email these journal entries to the GM and other players, but now that I'm using Story Hour to present them I'd better get caught up soon! 

[EDIT:  I've moved the section referred to and it is now in the next post - the portion headed "The Ruined Temple"]


----------



## sniffles

_Sorry for the long post - I'm finally getting this up to date. Below are about 6 months worth of journal entries._
 

*The Blessings of the Fountain*

The water creature rose up out of the fountain bowl, splashing all of us who had entered the room, and declared that it would not allow any other creature to enjoy the blessings of the fountain. Liadan and Sandrue conversed with the creature, attempting to persuade it to permit us to avail ourselves of the fountain's effects, but it refused. Sandrue then began to question the creature cleverly as to why it was unable to access the powers of the fountain itself. It knew nothing of the verse inscribed upon the wall behind it, being evidently unable to read the script any more than I could myself.
Though Erim was not standing within the fountain chamber, he cast a spell that permitted him to converse with us, though it seemed that his spell did not include Rock. It was his opinion that we should simply leave. He had no interest in testing the legend of the fountain's powers. Nekaya announced that the water creature was of an evil nature, loudly enough that the creature itself could hear her words. She was convinced that an evil creature should be removed from the fountain at once. The creature was not in the least perturbed by this announcement, however. It continued to converse with Sandrue, who begged its permission to use a spell to examine the fountain. Using Erim's spell of communication, he was able to tell us that he had discovered a stone in the bottom of the fountain pool that was marked with a rune. This stone was separate from the magic of the fountain itself.

After discovering this rune stone, Sandrue and Nekaya then began what appeared to be a heated discussion, though I understood nothing they said for they spoke in some tongue unknown to me. When Sandrue returned his attention to the water creature, it agreed that if Sandrue would tell it what he knew of the fountain, it would permit him to have whatever power remained once it had taken its share. I felt that the creature believed it would drain the fountain of all magic once it knew how to access the power. We all attempted to explain to it that we believed that the inscription was the key to obtaining the fountain's benefits. The creature appeared to think the verse meaningless because it had been inscribed there by 'lesser beings', though no one knows who is responsible for the fountain or the verse. I wonder if all such watery beings are so arrogant.

Sandrue agreed to tell the creature what he had learned from the book. I do not know precisely what the priestess's journal said, but I suspect that Sandrue, though normally a man of great honesty, dissembled when he spoke with the water creature. The creature told him he could remove the rune stone from the fountain and keep it, as the first part of their bargain. Being closest to the fountain at that point, Rock removed the stone. It gushed forth quantities of water when it was removed, but ceased when Rock shifted his grip so that he was no longer touching the rune. Sandrue explained by means of Erim's spell that the rune was one of water creation. When he questioned the water elemental further regarding this stone he learned that the creature had brought the stone to the fountain itself. The stone had no relation to the magic of the fountain.

All this while the creature had continued to insist that it would let no one but itself use the power of the fountain, once it had discovered how to do so. The inscription on the wall appeared to indicate that one must come to the fountain without evil or selfish intent in order to receive the fountain's benefits. Nekaya had questioned the water creature about its intent once it had gained the fountain's power, and it confessed that it might use the power to cause destruction. This convinced her more than ever that the creature must be removed from the fountain, but we could not determine how we might go about achieving this end. Sandrue begged leave of the creature to go outside the tower. Being supremely arrogant, the creature readily agreed.

Once we began to discuss what to do, we concluded that we must eliminate the creature. Nekaya feared it would impart an evil taint to the fountain. Erim continued to believe that we ought to let the creature alone. He suggested that it served unwittingly as a guardian of the fountain, and that as we had removed all other protections from the fountain by slaying the gray slime and the huge badger, we should not then leave the area unprotected. The rest of us felt it better to leave the fountain unguarded than in the hands of an evil being. We considered the possibility of collapsing the tower so that the fountain would be buried beneath the rubble. 

As we feared that ordinary weapons would have little effect on a being made of water, the mages in our group formed a plan to cast several spells upon it at once in the hope that this would do it harm. This raised the concern that the already damaged tower might be brought down upon our heads. We determined that we might attempt to contain the power of their spells within the fountain chamber by shutting the door.

Rock volunteered to perform this task, being the hardiest among us. Sandrue worried that such an explosion of magics might harm the fountain, but became convinced that since the fountain had stood far longer than the tower had existed, then it was unlikely anything he or the other mages could do would seriously harm it.

We descended once more to the fountain chamber. Nekaya and Erim remained above ground to provide aid in the event that the tower collapsed. Before proceeding with our plan, Liadan asked the water creature if it would permit her to cast a spell upon it that would purify it, hoping to remove the evil from its nature. She had been granted a spell that would remove pollutants from water. But the creature, considering itself perfect, refused to permit this. Having concluded that we had no other choice, we then proceeded with our plan of attack.

As Rock flung open the door and called out to attract the creature's attention, Liadan, Sandrue and Phaele flung their most powerful spells into the chamber and Rock then slammed the door shut. I waited on the stairs in the event that my friends should need me. The tower shook and stones and rubble showered the room in which we stood. Phaele began to flee up the stairs. From above, Nekaya shouted for us to draw the water creature out. We heard water crash against the door. Liadan, Sandrue and myself followed Phaele's example and retreated from the underground room. As we ascended the stairs we heard the door burst from its hinges and the sound of water rushing behind us.

We ran out of the tower onto the hillside the sloped down from the structure, prepared to do battle with an angry being of water. Phaele attempted to burn it with a sphere of flame but it easily doused her magical fire. Liadan summoned up a magical mace and struck it. The creature then struck her back, but when she met it with a blow from the quicksilver mace we had found earlier, it appeared to suffer some injury. Phaele cast a bolt of lightning at the creature as she had done in the fountain room. Steam arose from its watery form and it appeared to shrink. 

Though I still doubted that I could do much to harm the creature, when I saw that Nekaya's enchanted weapon seemed to injure it, I struck with the sword my wife had given me that glows in the presence of goblins. Like a punctured bladder the creature fell to the ground and flowed downhill. It behaved as ordinary water without will or thought. One of the mages assured us that it would not arise to attack us again.

Having successfully disposed of the evil water elemental, most of our party descended once more to the fountain chamber. Some stones from the upper part of the tower had fallen into the room where the badger had laired, but the fountain room was undamaged. Sandrue was firmly convinced that employing the words of the inscription would invoke the power of the fountain, though a portion of the inscription was damaged and could not be read. Sandrue chose to be the first to test his conviction. After only a few moments he emerged from the water subdued, yet proclaiming that he saw the world with greater clarity. For him the fountain no longer shone with its blue light, though the rest of us could still see it. 

When Phaele entered the fountain she stated that she came without conceit, one of the phrases of the inscription. Her experience was similar to Sandrue's, though the grace she received was not of the same variety, and she too could no longer see the fountain's glow. One by one we each proceeded to enter the pool and sip the water with varying effect, though we all knew that we had received some blessing. For myself I requested that the fountain bestow whatever blessing it found me most worthy of. I feel that I have become somehow more graceful as a result of this experience.

Liadan asked to be alone while she experienced the fountain's waters. She seemed to have gained some small measure of peace once she returned. Of all our companions only Erim declined to avail himself of the fountain, though he gave no explanation of his refusal. 

During the time that the rest of us were within the fountain chamber, Nekaya had remained outside to watch for further dangers. Pakin reported to her that he had observed a very large spider climbing about in the great oak tree. Nekaya asked that Erim cast his spell of flotation upon her so that she could observe the spider. She reported to us later that the spider behaved as an ordinary spider would and was not in any manner threatening, but she still believed that the spiders should be destroyed. I am not overly fond of spiders myself, as they are emblems of the hated dark elves, but I saw no reason to slay them if they did not threaten us.

We were uncomfortable still with the presence of the huge webs, and retreated to the camp we had established on the previous evening to consider what if anything we might do to protect the fountain. We feared that other Thayan wizards might know of its existence and seek it out. Most likely we will leave the care of this place in the hands of the druids of Arrabar. I wish that my dear wife were here to offer her wisdom. Though I made my request of the fountain in the name of Lord Corellon, the fountain's magic is not divine in nature according to the mages. Were it possible I would have prayed that any blessing it offered me be given to my beloved Erendis in my stead. I must look to the journey to Arrabar to keep my thoughts from sorrow.

*Arrabar* 

Six days following our experience at the fountain of Yryss, we arrived in the city of Arrabar. Our journey there was quite uneventful but for a brief visit to Nimpeth to obtain some supplies. Arrabar may be the largest city I have yet seen on my travels. It is certainly the largest city of Men I have encountered. 

When we approached the city we observed that travelers were being admitted slowly and a line had formed upon the road leading to the city gates. We assumed a position in the line and were resigned to awaiting entry for some time. City guards patrolled the line to keep order, and Nekaya called upon them to ask what caused the delay. We were told that there was some outbreak of disease in the neighboring town of Fort Arran and all person entering the city were being examined for signs of illness to avoid spreading the disease. 

As the guards explained this to us, one of them noted the medallion Liadan wears, which was presented to her by Covenant. He recognized the device of Covenant's house and accorded Liadan much respect as a result. We were told that we might remove ourselves from the line at the main gate and enter the city through a postern gate that was being employed to speed the entry of persons of high rank. As we made our way toward the smaller gate, we found that we had acquired an unknown addition to our number. A stranger seeking to gain swifter entry to the city had attached himself to us. Nekaya politely but firmly turned him away, unwilling to extend such courtesy to a stranger who had come uninvited. To the amusement of my companions, this man was made to remove himself to the end of the line rather than resuming his former place.

After a brief delay at the postern to demonstrate that we did not carry any illness, we entered the city of Arrabar. We were approached by a youth who offered to show us to a nearby inn, but Sandrue remarked that we might find less costly lodging at a distance somewhat more removed from the gates. We settled upon an establishment called the Bonded Sword, which boasts fine stables. Nekaya insisted upon this and I am happy to concur with her choice. The name of the inn appears to refer to the prevalence of mercenaries in this city, for it seems that the city's lord and many of its nobles maintain private armies. As we all bear arms we have been mistaken for hired swords on several occasions. 

Once we had settled upon sharing a room in order to allay some of the cost of lodgings, we settled in the common room to discuss what we planned to do during our stay. Though there had been some concern for urgency in delivering Simon Baker's message, we now determined to seek further information about the person to whom the message was directed, for we were all concerned as to the significance of this message to ourselves and our missing companions. We feel confident that the persons referred to in the message are our friends, but we do not know if their being watched is an omen of good or ill. 
In addition to learning more about the intended recipient of the message, several of us had other tasks we wished to accomplish during our stay in the city. Rock and I both wish to acquire shirts of chain mail. I have felt need of heavier armor during our time in Camber and our travels here. Rock is equipped with sturdy armor, but seeks something lighter that he may don easily if we are set upon while resting. He also wished to acquire a space in which to practice his art of metalworking. Liadan expressed a desire to seek more information about the House of Covenant, as she was evidently somewhat surprised by the deference she had received from the city guards. Sandrue and Phaele meant to visit a great library where they could research some of the matters relating to Covenant's quest and his absence. Nekaya has been here before and has friends to see. Erim intended to seek out an organization of wizards, but it seems that the folk of Arrabar are not friendly toward wizards. Having nothing else he wished to do, he agreed to accompany Liadan to the House of Covenant.

Rock also sought to find devotees of the god Silvanus to whom he could entrust the emblem we had acquired at the ruined fortress. As Silvanus is a god of untouched nature, it seemed unlikely that we would find any of his priests in the city. But there is a large garden here which is tended by priests of Chauntea, and he thought perhaps that they might know where he could find priests of Silvanus, as Chauntea and Silvanus are allied. I offered to accompany him on his visit to the gardens. 

We found as we traveled through the city that there are few folk of either of our kindred here, other than those who may have come with mercenary companies. The custodians of the gardens were somewhat surprised by our appearance together, I think. Rock met with a priestess who knew of an enclave of followers of Silvanus some distance outside the city. She offered to send any message he chose to that enclave. Rock agreed to return on the following morning to deliver his message. 
When we met with our companions for the evening meal, we learned interesting news from Liadan. The House of Covenant is not so much the concern of Covenant's family, as I had thought, as it is a place for those who seek a new beginning to find one. Liadan told us that she had met a woman called Leonna, whose name had been mentioned by the city guards who directed us to the postern gate. This woman is apparently the leader of the House of Covenant, though according to Liadan she is relatively young. She also has silver hair as does Liadan; a curious coincidence, as I have observed that silver hair is uncommon among Men except among those of great age. Liadan's medallion accords her high rank among the folk of Covenant's House. 

Among others she met there she encountered a person who she suspected of having demonic blood, an individual called Scorch. Covenant's House offers redemption to all who come, regardless of their origin. Liadan reported that Leonna appeared to know Covenant well and was not greatly concerned by his absence or the tale of what had befallen his mighty steed Califax. 

After our meal we very nearly found ourselves involved in a fight, but cooler heads prevailed. Liadan had obtained a book written by Covenant during her visit to the House, and was engrossed in it when several of the inn's other patrons approached her. She was obliged to use physical force to deter their attentions, but fortunately none of them attempted to retaliate. Oddly, Rock appeared somewhat disappointed by this turn of events.
Rock has found a location in which he may pursue his arts during our stay. Nekaya has met with her friend, a merchant's daughter called Siorra Farr, and our party has been invited to dine with her tomorrow. Nekaya has already introduced Liadan to Siorra and they apparently got on quite well. Liadan has returned to the House of Covenant to participate in services at the shrine of Lathander, and means to ask Leonna what she knows of the assassins who attempted to slay Simon Baker. Sandrue and Phaele will presumably continue their researches at the library. For myself, I will seek Rock's assistance in acquiring a shirt of chain, and enjoy the sights and sounds of this ancient and vibrant city. I only wish that Erendis were here with me to increase my pleasure of this experience. May Lord Corellon protect her and reunite us soon.

*The Rescue (Arrabar, the Claws of Winter)*

On our third day in the city of Arrabar, I returned from a morning exercising Aratan to meet my companions in the Bonded Sword. Liadan had returned to the Covenant House yet again to attend morning service at the shrine of Lathander there. As I arrived she was relating to Nekaya that she had met one of the guards we encountered on our arrival at the city, and he had informed her that some enemy of the lady Leonna had been seen within the city walls. Liadan naturally wished to go and advise Leonna of this matter.

The guard with whom she had spoken appeared concerned that this enemy might mistake Liadan for Leonna, due to their similar appearance. The rest of our company informed Liadan that we did not wish her to travel to Covenant House alone, in light of this concern. As we had agreed to join Nekaya for a midday meal with her friend Siorra Farr, we concluded that we should hire a carriage to transport us first to Covenant House to speak with Leonna and then to the Farr estate. Rock declined to accompany us, being much involved with the smithing project he has begun.

Before departing for Covenant House, we had some brief discussion regarding the matters that had brought us to Arrabar, most particularly the message from Simon Baker. Sandrue had attempted to learn more of Simon Baker's uncle, Solomon Baker, who is the chief pastry cook in the service of this city's lord, Eles Wianar. Sandrue had not been able to garner much information regarding the nature of Solomon Baker's personality, but he indicated that Lord Eles Wianar is known as a man of somewhat evil reputation. Nekaya was concerned that anyone in his employ might also have evil intent, though I doubt this myself. As other among my friends remarked, a man known for devious dealings is more like to recognize in others those qualities he himself possesses, and hence be unwilling to have such persons in positions of trust. Still, we cannot be certain that Solomon Baker has good intentions toward Covenant and his companions. Nor am I wholly convinced that Simon Baker's cryptic message does indeed refer to our missing friends, though it seems most likely that it does. I have transcribed the message here just as it was given to us:

the choir has not passed through the

first gate no

blood on

the last son between broken heights

shadows grow cold

I have retained the peculiar meter of this missive as it was given. Jastra Moondown spoke of our friends as being the choir, we visited the First Gate Inn in Camber, and the mountains in the vicinity are known as the Cloven Mountains. All of this leads us to believe that this message does reference Covenant's company. We believe that someone has been observing them or watching for their arrival, though for what reason we have not yet been able to discern. I have thought of seeking a diviner to ask for news of my Erendis. Perhaps I will also seek further clarification of this peculiar missive.

Concluding that we could further pursue such inquiries later, we prepared ourselves for our journey. The Covenant House is an ordinary structure near the Generon, the palace of Lord Wianar. It is decorated with murals and the motto "Every day is a new beginning", a phrase that is certainly reminiscent of Covenant. When we arrived we found that the residents therein were mobilizing for some armed activity. As we waited, Liadan went to meet privately with Leonna for a moment to impart her message. Suddenly a most startling individual came rushing out of Leonna's office. Had it not been for Liadan's previous description of him I might have thought him one of the hated drow, for his skin was grayish in color. I caught a scent of brimstone as he hurried past and recognized that this must be the unusual individual called Scorch whom Liadan had encountered there on the previous day.

Leonna came from her office for a moment and we were able to see why the guardsman feared Liadan might be mistaken for her. Like Liadan, she has silver hair, though streaked with a darker shade at the temples. Leonna informed us that someone who had been attempting to obtain sanctuary in the House had been seen recently but had been waylaid. She and her compatriots were preparing to effect a rescue once the person's whereabouts were known. After being introduced to Leonna, who remarked that she had once met my dear Erendis, we offered to assist in any way that we could. Leonna accepted our offer and told us she would send a messenger to seek us if our help was needed. We then made our way back to the Bonded Sword so that Liadan could fetch her armor, her attire not being adequate for the sort of activity Leonna evidently expected to occur. Once Liadan was equipped we took our hired carriage to the Farr estate as planned.

We enjoyed a pleasant meal with Siorra Farr and her mother, then returned to the inn. There was no message from Leonna at that time. Liadan then took the opportunity to share a reveleation with all of us: Covenant is not merely her mentor, but her father! Leonna is also his daughter. Liadan, who has grown up in the company of twelve brothers, is rather pleased to now have a sister, I think. Most of my companions congratulated her on finding that she now has two fathers and a sister, and we assured her that we would do nothing to bring shame to her adopted father in Cormyr. Nekaya, however, was somewhat disturbed by this information, evidently believing that all paladins are too pure to have relations with married women. Liadan confessed that Covenant was ashamed to have abandoned her in her childhood, and that his quest for the sword is in part an atonement for his misdeed. This news certainly clarifies why Liadan has been so determined to do whatever is necessary to find Covenant.

Liadan wished to share this news also with Rock, who was still working at the smithy where he had acquired a space. I accompanied her there. On our arrival Rock at once ordered Liadan outside so that she might not see what he is preparing. He has not shared this with me either, but he did not ask me to leave. Liadan shared her news with him and he too met it as favorable. When we had told him of Leonna's affairs and our offer of assistance to her, he wished to set off at once to seek the armor he and I both wish to purchase. I was prepared to join him, but at that moment Nekaya arrived to inform us that Leonna had sent for us. Rock snatched up his armor and we hurried off to Covenant House once more, while Erim went to the great library to seek Sandrue and Phaele, who had returned to their researches there.

Phaele joined us at Covenant House a few moments after our arrival, and informed us that she and Sandrue had been working in separate areas and Erim had not yet been able to locate him. Earlier she had indicated to Leonna that she was uncertain what aid she could be as she is a mage and such folk are not well liked here. Leonna had informed her that there is no law forbidding wizardry in Arrabar. I hope that this was heartening to Erim also, as he has appeared rather dour since our arrival here.

When we met with Leonna again she was prepared to set off in search of the man Judas whom she intended to aid. Then Scorch arrived and informed her of an even more troubling situation requiring her attention. Another man called Nikos had been taken prisoner by a dark sorcerer named Palan. Leonna evidently had some dispute with Nikos but felt she must do whatever she could to aid him. However, she could not go herself for she had sworn dire oaths to slay him when next she saw him!

Scorch explained further that Palan held Nikos in a former temple of the foul god Baal. Palan is a servant of a Shade called Malastori. What he intended to do with Nikos was unclear, but Leonna was very concerned for Nikos's safety. Since she could not go herself she asked us to take on this task, and we agreed. With Scorch as our guide through the city, we set off for the temple at a hurried pace.

It was late afternoon when we arrived, but that did not explain the impenetrable darkness we encountered as we approached the temple entrance. Scorch warned us that we would have to enter through the front doorway, as the other entrances had all been sealed. Though several of us, myself included, have weapons which glow with magical auras, the light of our arms was lost in that darkness. Liadan extended Lathander's blessings to us before we entered the structure. She was able to make out a sinister pillar within the temple from which the darkness radiated. She called upon Lathander's might to dispel the darkness but was unsuccessful.

Though we were all reluctant to separate, we split into two groups to proceed down the aisles along the sides of the chamber, where the darkness was less intense. I joined Nekaya and Phaele. We caught sight of a vaguely dog-like shape at the opposite end of the aisle, and heard a fearful howling. Pakkin the goblin, who had come with Nekaya, suddenly squealed in terror and fled from the temple. The rest of us headed toward the creature. It appeared that our companions on the opposite side of the chamber faced a similar foe, though I could not see them. I caught a glimpse of a burst of flame and heard Liadan and Rock running together. Then my attention was drawn back to my own situation as the dog-creature vanished.

A moment later a shadowy form struck Nekaya and bore her to the floor. I could not find the creature with my blades. Nekaya backed up while still on the floor and then got to her feet. Phaele blasted an area with a bolt of lightning, which briefly outlined the creature, but not for long enough that I could improve my aim. Then the beast knocked me over. Even when it was almost atop me I could not strike it. The shadowy hound leapt upon Phaele next and tumbled her from her feet. She managed to roll to her feet again and cast another spell at the area it appeared to occupy. At the same time I felt my sword connect with something solid. A shape resembling a mastiff appeared in midair as we attacked it, then fell to the ground in a heap.

At the same moment I realized that we were under attack by archers in the gallery overhead, as an arrow lodged in my leg. Being unable to locate these opponents, we elected instead to run toward the exit from the chamber that had originally been occupied by the shadow hound. I could hear Rock and Liadan moving out of the chamber as we ran.

*The Dark Heart of Arrabar* 

As we exited from the darkened entry area and reunited with our companions and Scorch, we received a startling item of news from the demonic fellow. He exclaimed that we must hurry to find Nikos, else Leonna would never forgive him for letting her brother die!. Naturally Liadan was most interested in this remark. But we did not have time for her to question Scorch further on this matter, for Rock began to hurry down the corridor, wearing that look of concentrated fury that I have come to know well.

Rock attempted to kick open the first door he came to, though it took Liadan's assistance to succeed and revealed nothing of interest to us. We observed a light at the end of a long corridor and chose to investigate it. The light emanated from an ornate doorway. As we ran down another long corridor toward the door, Rock and Scorch were struck by darts fired by some hidden mechanism within the walls. I took several darts as well, but though painful they did not impede my determination. Still, when we arrived at the door we chose to hang back and permit Rock to approach on his own. We have all learned well that he is much hardier than any of us.

Rock pushed open the door, which was not barred, and was met by a tremendous blast of sound. It seems the room was trapped as the corridor had been - evidently a common feature of such temples to foul gods. Rock was not seriously harmed by the blast, however, and emerged from the room beyond with no news of discovering Nikos. Several side chambers also proved to contain nothing of interest. We paused for a moment to permit Liadan and Nekaya to provide divine healing to those of us who had been struck by the darts. Then we turned and proceeded back down the corridor toward the chamber where we had first entered the temple.

We found that we had passed by a staircase when we ran down the corridor. We took this stair cautiously downward, presuming that the most important portions of the temple structure must lie underground. A hall led off from the stairway in two directions. Rock saw that the floor was dusty but marked with recent footprints in only one direction. As we proceeded down that corridor we heard a voice ahead challenging us. Scorch then called back to the unseen presence, claiming that we were servants of the temple. The person to whom he spoke did not appear to be convinced, and warned us to stop our advance or face death. Rock rumbled at him threateningly. Erim then sought to cast a spell upon the man, but because the fellow stood at a corner and was partly concealed by a wall the magic did not strike him. The man, obviously a sentry, shouted out a warning to his fellows.

Nekaya left us then to attempt to come at our foes from the opposite direction, hoping that this portion of the temple was laid out in a symmetrical fashion as the upper level had been. The rest of our group rushed forward to engage the sentry before reinforcements could arrive to aid him. Phaele plied an impressive spell in which she merely blows upon a crossbow bolt to send it from her hand. Rock charged at the sentry but moved so precipitously that his swing failed to connect. I was able to move up behind him and strike with my blades, as was Liadan. Scorch demonstrated that he has some magical - or perhaps infernal - ability as he blasted the man with eldritch energy.

A second guard appeared down the corridor beyond our opponent, but upon seeing the number of our party he fled into a side chamber. The man we fought attempted to run as well but Rock and I brought him down. Rock ran to the room where the second sentry had disappeared and moved inside, taking up a position to the left of the doorway. I followed him and moved to the right. We found ourselves in a short hallway. Liadan ran in after us and stood directly opposite the door with her back to the wall, while Scorch brought up the rear of our quartet. I lost sight of Phaele as she remained in the corridor with Erim.

As we moved beyond the entry of this new chamber, I observed a sleeping mat on the floor in a nearby alcove. Rock and I moved around the opposite sides of the central room, Liadan with me and Scorch with my dwarven friend. We emerged into a room containing some type of summoning circle inscribed upon the floor, flanked by an altar. Beyond the altar, a man sat in an ordinary chair, bound and in a stupor. This, Scorch indicated, was Nikos. Thinking we had been fortunate enough to find him unguarded, we hurried forward to free him.

Rock reached the insensible Nikos first, but as he approached a man appeared suddenly beside him and struck at him with a fearsome blade. Scorch called out a warning that his man was Palan, the necromancer we had been told of. Liadan flung a blast of divine energy at him but it did not connect with his body. Scorch too was unable to strike Palan with a burst of his own. As I moved forward to aid my friend, I detected two men hiding in another alcove behind me. Some strange force suddenly took hold of me and I found myself oddly less able in my actions. Then Rock struck Palan a mighty blow and the evil mage vanished.

I found myself facing a man I later leaned was Erril, the man who sought to harm Leonna. He was the leader of a group known as the Whisper Knives. I found his fighting style most peculiar, featuring strange movements of his weapons that made his blows difficult to counter. Liadan came forward to aid me but found herself facing his companion. Erril was so quick with his blades that he was able to strike both myself and Liadan. On one occasion when Liadan swung her mace at him he was able to redirect her blow so that she hit me instead, much to her chagrin. I could not stop Erril from slipping past me to attack Rock, who was engaged with another man later revealed to be Erril's brother.

At some point during our struggle Phaele entered the chamber and struck Erril with a spell of sound. Erim then ran in and cast some spell that gave great speed to myself, Liadan, and Nekaya, who had also arrived. Despite this I still found it difficult to touch Erril with my swords. I am not quite certain how we were able to defeat the Whisper Knives, for all our actions happened so quickly that I cannot even fully recall my own movements, let alone those of my friends. Liadan and I entrapped Erril in a corner and were able to bring him low at last. In the meanwhile the others had somehow noticed a presence in the room that could not be seen, and Phaele struck this presence with a burst of electricity that felled it. It was most impressive to see smoke rising from an invisible shape upon the floor. Phaele had struck down Palan himself, as we learned once his spell ceased to function.

We employed the potion that Leonna had given to Scorch to awaken Nikos. His captors had for some unknown reason left him with all of his weapons, so Rock used his immovable rod to pin Nikos so that he would not attack us when he awoke. Phaele then noticed that one of the Whisper Knives who had fallen upon the magical inscription on the floor was not bleeding sufficiently to account for his wounds. Nekaya feared that the blood was somehow empowering the circle to summon up some terrible force to beset the city. She would gladly have remained in the temple alone to face a demon had such been the case, though the rest of us were worn and several of us were badly wounded. Scorch had very nearly died, though I believe that Nekaya's healing power had saved him. Fortunately Erim assured us that the magic did not appear to be calling any evil force to the temple. We gathered up the bodies of the fallen necromancer and the Whisper Knives to claim the bounty that Scorch told us had been placed upon them, and made our way out of the temple.

Once we emerged into the entry of the temple we found ourselves facing a group of mercenaries and a horrifying creature, a mind-flayer, cradling a yowling cat in its arms. It seems that this foul denizen of the Underdark has taken charge of the district of the city in which the temple lies, and holds some considerable authority there. It is no wonder that the city's lord has a dark reputation if he permits such creatures to hold sway in his demesne. Our eyes were drawn unwillingly to note that the mind-flayer appeared to be feeding upon the helpless and still-living cat as we watched. Nekaya could not restrain her distaste and spoke boldly to the creature, openly calling it evil. The monster appeared merely amused by her indignation, though it was difficult to determine what its mood truly was as it had no face such as we could comprehend and it spoke with us only in our thoughts. I told it my name when it asked. I fear that we have made powerful enemies here in Arrabar, as the creature indicated when it reminded us that the wizard Palan was an associate of a Shade.

The mind-flayer did not appear to be concerned with the deaths of the Whisper Knives and admonished us to be certain to report their deaths to the proper authorities within a certain time period, else it should seek us out. It then departed without further questions. Nekaya hurried off ahead of our group to warn the folk at Covenant House of our impending arrival. The rest of us came along more slowly, using a spell of Erim's to transport the bodies of the men we had slain. We were eventually accosted by another group of guards, who called a wagon to carry the bodies.

We arrived at Covenant House with a little trepidation, for Leonna had told us she had sworn to kill Nikos when next she saw him, and we naturally wished to prevent this. But when Liadan attempted to forestall Leonna from approaching her brother, Leonna grew quite angry. Liadan reluctantly stepped aside, and we were witness to a happy reunion between brother and sister. It seems that Covenant House is indeed a place of new beginnings.



*New Friends and Farewells (Arrabar, the Claws of Winter)*

In the space of two days I have experienced considerable pain, sorrow, and one of the most exhilarating events of my life.

We returned from our venture at the temple much the worse for it, as I think that most of us were sorely wounded but for Phaele and Erim. Liadan kindly extended her god's blessings to me such that I recovered from most of my injuries. But we all were wounded in another fashion after we returned to the Bonded Sword.

We found Sandrue waiting for us in the common room. He had not returned in time to join us at the temple, and in fact had not known where we were. During his absence he had come to a decision to part company with us for a time. He has in the past expressed the opinion that his talents are insufficient to our goals. I disagree and have told him so, but he must find his own path in life. At least for now that path does not lie with the rest of our small company. He would not look at Phaele when he told us of this, though I am certain they must have had more heartfelt discussions of the matter than I know of. 

Erim offered up a method by which we might remain in contact with Sandrue when we leave Arrabar. Jastra had given him two enchanted books, such that anything written in one immediately appears also in the other. He gifted one of these to Sandrue that he might send us messages. I think Rock would have liked to have such a thing for himself so that he might continue his many conversations with Sandrue, but Erim would not sell an object that had been given him by his mentor. 

In return, Sandrue gave to Liadan a wand he had acquired in Camber, which is made of unicorn horn and endowed with healing magic. After receiving our good wishes he did not linger at the inn. The rest of us went to our bedchamber with heavy hearts. 

When we rose the next morning we found that Rock had gone out without speaking to anyone. While we ate our morning repast, we were visited by Nikos, who came to thank us for rescuing him. He has chosen to follow the tennets of Lathander and make a new start in life, and this would likely have been impossible without our assistance. Our regret at Sandrue's decision was alleviated somewhat by Nikos' sincere gratitude. He also brought us much-needed information relating to Covenant and his quest.

Nikos admitted that the reason the wizard Palan had captured him had to do with his former employment as a minion of the Shade Malastori. I know little of the Shades but that an emmissary of their kind had come to Evereska before I departed from that place, and that they have some connection to the Anauroch Desert. Erim told us more of their history and their relationship to the ancient Netherese people whose empire fell so long ago. Nikos no longer wishes to serve Malastori, and knows that Malastori has an interest in Covenant's activities. He also told us that Solomon Baker, the uncle of Simon Baker to whom we were to deliver Simon's message, is a master of spies in the employ of Lord Wianar. Malastori has an interest in Lord Wianar's activities also. 

I am certain now that we should not keep our promise to deliver Simon Baker's message. Some of the others are still not entirely convinced, I think, but none are eager to continue that mission. Nikos asked for our aid in seeking out Malastori. Although he desires vengeance against the Shade for his own treatment, he also wishes to defeat Malastori's plans, which he knows to be opposed to Covenant's goals. After considerable discussion we agreed to do what we could to assist Nikos and foil Malastori. We also showed him the message that Simon Baker had given us. In his opinion it does indeed refer to our absent companions, whom he has heard spoken of as the "chorus of Light". 

Nikos wanted to seek out a contact at the Generon, Lord Wianar's fortress. He hoped this person could direct him to Malastori's location. He sought the aid of Phaele and Liadan, as he hoped they would be less conspicuous than others of our party. Since Rock had departed to work in his rented forge, I decided to spend the day seeking out a shrine to Corellon Larethian that I had heard of. I wished to seek guidance from my lord, and it had been many months since I last set foot in a holy place dedicated to him.

Before I departed, Phaele was able to determine that a chain shirt and a short sword we had acquired as part of the bounty for the Whisper Knives were both enhanced by magic, though nothing of any great power. I have gladly accepted both the armor and the sword. Thus equipped, I set out for the Rookery, the tower of Lord Wianar's gryphon riders, who I had been told were of my kindred. 

When I arrived at the tower I rang the bell and heard a voice call out in the common tongue that I might enter. Upon entering I found several men of my kindred there, all relaxing as soldiers do when they have no duties. One strummed a lute, another repaired a saddle of unusual design, and two more were practicing their fencing skill with rapiers. The fellow who worked on his saddle expressed some small surprise that another person of his own kind had come. They told me at once that the gryphon riders needed no more men, and I replied that I only wished to avail myself of their company and their shrine. The one with the saddle made an off-hand comment that I might be seeking Erendis. Though my heart leapt at the sound of her name, I held my tongue, knowing that she is likely not the only woman of our people to bear that name. 

When they said that Erendis was not here, I replied that the Erendis I knew would not be here, which seemed to amuse the saddle-repairer. He made several remarks that might have been taken as immodest were I so inclined. They directed me to the shrine, informing me that there was no need to leave any donation. I had intended to do so, and told them I wished that my donation be used toward the upkeep of the shrine, as Erendis would wish it. I then went to meditate for a time within the shrine.

I regret that I felt no particular inspiration regarding my beloved's whereabouts, but my time in the shrine did give me a sense of peace. When I emerged my kinsmen made several remarks regarding Erendis and the shrine and I knew then that we spoke of the same person. I had known from Leonna's remarks that my wife had visited Arrabar in company with Covenant. As our conversation continued we at last came to introductions. Once I told them my name they knew who I was. Evidently my wife had spoken of me. Their demeanor grew much warmer after that point, and the fellow who had made several sly comments regarding her earlier was now most ashamed and made many apologies. His name is Rohon. His companions were Culin, Mahtar and Megil. 

They offered then to show me their mounts, the famed gryphons. Such creatures are entirely unlike horses, I now realize. As horses are in nature animals of prey, gryphons are the sort of creatures that prey upon horses. But when Rohon offered to allow me to ride his steed, I could not refuse. Soaring out over the city astride such a fabulous creature is an experience I will never forget. 

I hope that Rock will return soon so that I may share my story with him. I think he will find it amusing - though I doubt he would have taken Rohon's initial remarks with good grace. If only Erendis were here to have ridden the gryphon at my side. May Lord Corellon protect her wherever she is.



*Silent Danger (Arrabar, the Claws of Winter)*

I have still not had an opportunity to share the story of my day among the gryphon-riders with my friend Rock. I suppose it is just as well, for he does not seem greatly receptive to such a tale at present. 

I rejoined my companions for the evening meal at the Bonded Sword, and as we now had our full number present save Sandrue, and Nikos was with us also, our conversation turned to the matter of our reason for coming to Arrabar: the message from Simon Baker. Rock had not been present for our previous discussion, and he now asked, why would Simon Baker give his message to us if his uncle meant our missing friends and family harm? Liadan wears Covenant's emblem openly, so Simon Baker must have known she had some relation to him, and we presume that Simon Baker also knew what reason his uncle had for observing our friends. 

This had not occurred to the rest of us, and we now reconsidered our chosen course of action regarding the delivery of the message. Rock is a dwarf of his word and he is reluctant to break his promise unless we have more definitive proof that Simon Baker's uncle is an enemy. We concluded that some of us might approach the spymaster and inform him of his nephew's condition, thereby taking the opportunity to observe him and gain some insight into his nature. To best use this chance it will likely be Liadan, Nekaya and Phaele who will seek to meet with him, as they can better sense his motives. 

We retired to our bechamber, Nikos joining us there as we hope he will be safer in our company. I had settled on my cot to write in my journal while my companions slept. Suddenly I heard a scratching at the window. When I went to investigate I was met by a most peculiar sight: a ferret stood upon the sill, seemingly performing a dance! When I approached the window to open it the creature darted away. Then I realized that someone had entered the room behind me. 

I saw a shower of what appeared to be copper coins striking the floor, but they fell without sound. I could not hear my companions' breathing nor any other sound. Then a brilliant orb of blue-white light flew into the room and burst in an explosion of chill air that left me cold to my bones. The cold woke my sleeping friends. Several figures ran into the room brandishing weapons. I saw a fellow with orcish features bearing a fearsome double axe, a woman who appeared to be of elven blood wielding a longsword and a flaming dagger, and a dwarven woman with an ordinary axe. Someone had jammed a spike into the floor to prevent the door to the room being shut again.

Nikos sprang to his feet near me and the orcish man and elvish woman both turned their attention to him, though the woman struck at me first. I attempted to grab her from behind but failed to hold her. I then turned to take up my swords. The eerily silent battle seemed to me to pass very slowly, though I am sure that was only an effect of the lack of sound. 

All of those of my companions who are able to cast spells found that they could do little with their magics, for most of their spells require them to chant or pray. Phaele plied one spell she knew that did not need speech. Liadan fought the orcish man, while Nekaya faced the dwarf woman. Erim caught up one of the cots and stood it on end in the doorway, as I later learned, to prevent a woman mage in the hallway from casting her spells into the room.

Nikos soon felled the elvish woman, though he took considerable hurt from both her and the orcish fellow. Another assailant had slipped into the room invisibly but Rock felled him swiftly. Nikos fortunately found that this foe had a potion of healing in his possession. I moved up behind the orcish man to assist Liadan but I was not able to do him much injury. Liadan slew him. I saw Rock push past Erim into the passageway. When her other companions were slain, the dwarf woman ran for the windows and I slashed her as she passed me.

In the hall Rock faced off with the woman mage, who bore a longspear. Erim had run up beside Rock but was not using his sword. I followed them out of the room, to find yet another enemy just outside the door. Erim moved up beside me, for Rock had felled the mage with a mighty blow. Seeing two opponents - and then three when Liadan emerged from our room - the man before me turned and fled. Thinking that we should question him as to who had sent his party against us, I pursued him to the rear exit of the inn.

The man ran halfway down the rear steps and then leapt off into the darkened street. I sprang down behind him, and as I ran after him I felt myself begin to move more swiftly, much as I had felt during the battle in the dark temple. Erim had cast a spell upon me. Under its effect I was able to catch the fleeing villain and strike him down. Erim then came to aid me in carrying him back to the inn.

When we returned we found that all of the other assailants were dead but the dwarf woman, who had jumped from the window and attempted to flee but had been caught by Nikos and Rock. Rock was furious that one of his people would stoop to assassination. We were told by other patrons of the inn that the woman with the spear had carried a seal indicating that she was a licensed bounty hunter. This seal turned out to be a forgery, verified by the city guardsmen who soon arrived. Before they appeared Nikos questioned the dwarf woman, who told us that a Thayan called Corvus Highstaff had offered to sell them magic items at a reduced price in exchange for our deaths. 

Some of my companions recalled that this Corvus Highstaff had been an apprentice of Nethimil, the Thayan wizard we encountered when we first arrived in this part of the world. I do not think we did much to threaten his companions during that conflict, but our mere presence in the company of Covenant appears to have made us his enemies. It seems unlikely that he will receive any sanction for his actions, since he did not openly hire the group of "bounty hunter" to slay us, and the Thayans have a treaty with the people of Arrabar that will likely protect him from punishment.*

Liadan kindly extended the new beginning of Covenant House to the dwarf woman once she has served her imprisonment for her attempt on us, but she did not appear much interested. Once the guards had taken her away, we found that their mage had cast a spell of silence upon the copper coins I saw, which they cleverly placed in a small lead coffer so that they could release them at need and disguise which coin held the magic. We also recovered three potions of healing, which were most advantageous to us as all of us had been hurt. Only Rock and Nikos are accustomed to sleeping in their armor.

We remained in our room to rest and recover on the following day. Toward evening we received a visitor, sent by Nekaya's friend Siorra Farr: the Farr family priest came to offer us some divine healing. It was most welcome. 

I shall take an example from Rock and attempt to wear my armor during the night, though I suspect that I will not be able to rest as well while wearing it. We must set watches to protect ourselves from now on, for we do not know if Corvus Highstaff will make another attempt on our lives, and we may also be in danger by minions of the Shade Malastori. 

_(Player's note: to set the tone for the combat in silence, Devo, our GM, asked us to refrain from speaking during the fight. We conveyed our actions and other information on sticky notes or note cards. I sat through most of the evening with a sticky note on my forehead displaying Telemnar's AC.  )_

*Shades of Malastori (Arrabar, the Claws of Winter)*

It seems that Nikos has been fully accepted by our little company, except perhaps by Rock, who I think is most regretful of Sandrue's departure. It has only just occurred to me that our acceptance of Nikos is most fitting, as he like the rest of us seeks a new beginning. I had not thought of myself as seeking a new beginning previously, but it is true.

After a day of rest to recover from our injuries, we set out to pursue our various goals before approaching Solomon Baker with information about his nephew. Nekaya went to seek an audience with the baker and has arranged a meeting two days hence. Phaele spent her time determining what magic is carried by some of the items we have recently acquired. To assist her in this she has also acquired a familiar, a tiny jewel-like hummingbird she calls Zahi. It is most amusing to see her sit with the little bird perched in her flame-colored hair, like some exotic ornament.

A number of the items in our possession are not of any use to us, being things we cannot use for lack of the proper skills. Some of these things are obviously of Thayan make. We intend to sell the items, but those of Thayan manufacture we will keep until we can dispose of them in some other place, as we do not want to draw further the ire of the Red Wizards.

One item that came into our possession is a longsword that is capable of holding several spells. Strangely Erim did not wish to take this sword, though it seems most suited both to his magecraft and his newer ability as a warrior. We very nearly had to force it upon him to persuade him to accept it. Phaele accepted a pair of magical bracers. I have already taken the shirt of chain, and have also been given a shortsword imbued with magic. I have also had my own longsword repaired of the damage inflicted upon it by Micah in Camber, but I find that I now use the sword my wife gave me more frequently. I have learned in our adventures that there are many creatures that can only be harmed by weapons touched by magic, and though my elven blade is keen it cannot injure such creatures, while the Cormyrean blade Erendis gave me is well suited to such use.

After retrieving my sword from the swordsmith, I introduced Rock to my new friends among the gryphon riders. Unfortunately they greeted him somewhat coolly, though I suppose that I should not be surprised. They do not know Rock as I know him. Rock has also received word from the druids he sought to contact regarding the fortress in the forest. The druids of the Winespring Grove are aware of this place, and were evidently much pleased by Rock's diligence in telling them of what we had found there. They rewarded him with several items of worth, including leaves that can be used to brew beneficial teas, and two acorns that will magically grow into huge oak trees when broken. Rock is taking great care to see that these cannot be accidentally broken, as having an enormous tree suddenly burst into life where one is standing would not be a favorable event.

I later accompanied Nikos in his search for the woman Beaora, whom he believes can lead him to Malastori the Shade. In the course of his inquiries he learned that her name is not truly Beaora, as he suspected. She is in fact Tambra Conley, daughter of a powerful merchant. Nikos hopes to follow her to Malastori's whereabouts, or at least to some other minion of the Shade who will know where Malastori is located. 

That evening we met once more at the Bonded Sword and took one of their more private alcoves in which to dine and discuss all that we had learned during the day. As we talked we noticed a shadow outside the curtain. Nekaya opened the curtain to expose the half-demon Scorch, who had come to deliver a message to Nikos. He told Nikos that a man of whom he knew sought to meet with him. This fellow wished to see Nikos at a place called the King's Walk in the city gardens at midnight. We all found this time and place rather suspect. Nikos agreed that it was likely an ambush organized by Malastori, but he intended to go in any case, hoping to get more information from his contact. The rest of our group readily agreed to accompany him in secret, with only myself going openly at his side.

In the time before this meeting, Nikos also sought some Red Wizard of low status, with regards to the bounty hunters who attacked us. He was able to find a man called Solven Tierclaus, an alchemist of a rather dissolute nature. He approached this fellow at a low establishment known as the House on Scarlet Street. There he gave the wizard a note of warning intended for Corvus Highstaff, the wizard whose encouragement led the bounty hunters to pursue our company. I am not certain how wise this course of action is, but perhaps it will draw out this Red Wizard so that we may force him to openly show his hand.

Near midnight our party entered the public gardens and approached the area known as the King's Walk - so named for a gruesome story that Scorch had recited to us with relish at the inn. As Nikos and I approached the pomegranate tree which lies at the center of that story, we saw the man Nikos was to meet standing beneath the tree. He appeared oddly gray and frightened. As we drew nearer he seemed to grow darker and darker, though the light in the vicinity did not dim. Suspecting some treachery, Nikos and I made to withdraw. Then shadowy forms seemed to emerge from the man's body, taking on man-like shapes to attack us.

I have never battled such troublesome creatures. My blades could not find purchase on their shadowy substance. They touched me repeatedly, and each time I felt weaker and chilled. From behind me a bolt of lightning shot out toward the pomegranate tree. I saw at least five of the shadow-creatures flare in brilliance before they vanished. I could hear Liadan and Nekaya calling on the power of their gods a short distance away, for they could use their divine might to turn these shadows aside or destroy them as they would undead things. I also caught a glimpse of a strange golden light approaching but I could not see what caused it.

I grew so weak that my swords weighed in my hands as though I were a child lifting his father's blade, and my new shirt of chain felt like a suit of plate. When I realized I could do nothing against the shadows I turned and went toward the golden light, seeing that Phaele had also gone in that direction. When I reached her I found her in converse with a very old man, dressed all in rags, whose empty eye sockets emitted the golden light. He asked us if we knew the Golden One. We thought perhaps he might mean Covenant. Hoping that his light could somehow aid us against the shadows, we led him to where our companions still fought the creatures. Rock had fallen to his knees from weariness. The rest of my friends were all exhausted and panting. 

The shadows fled screaming from the old man's eerie glow. Though the golden light did not give me any feeling of comfort, I did not feel the need to flee from it. But when the rest of our companions assembled around him, Pakkin the goblin, who had been hiding amongst the shrubbery at Nekaya's direction, suddenly screeched and fled wildly into the darkness. Then the old man seemed to sense Nekaya's presence, and to our amazement announced that he had found the Golden One he sought.

*The Golden One (Arrabar, the Claws of Winter)*

The strange old man insisted that Nekaya was indeed the Golden One he sought. He denied that he was drawn to her merely because she bore her master's weapon, which in her master's grasp had given off a golden light rather than the silver glow it has in her hands. Though he could not see her he was certain she was the person he had been seeking.

As we stood trembling with weariness and gaping in amazement, the strange old man began to tell Nekaya a story. He paid no mind when she suggested that such storytelling might be done more comfortably at an inn. He scarcely seemed aware of the rest of us. Rock had fallen unconcscious and slumped to the ground. Before the old man began his story, Liadan did what she could to aid my dwarven friend. Then those of us who were most fatigued by the shadows' attack sat down upon the ground while the old man spoke.

I must confess that I was so exhausted I could hardly follow the old man's tale. He spoke a people who had somehow been torn away from their homes, of a rift of power, a lost god, enslaved worshippers. Some of his words had the ring of prophecy to them, reminding me of the way Jastra Moondown spoke when she divined the future of our company. When he mentioned the name of the lost god, Elishar, I recognized it as the name of the god whose abandoned temple held the portal that had brought us to this part of the world. The old man told Nekaya of Soldiers of Light who sought a sword of power. He made reference to "dawn in a gloved hand" and a sword that cannot be held. These phrases sounded very much to us like the gauntlet and sword that Covenant seeks. 

As the old man concluded his tale we saw that the brilliant glow emanating from his sightless eyes had dimmed, and that it was Nekaya who now glowed, though not so brightly. All of us later confessed that we had felt uncomfortable in that light, but it did not affect Nekaya so. When the old man finished speaking he turned and walked away with scarecely another word. The gardens seemed quite dark without his light.

Now as confused as we were weary, we struggled to our feet and managed to revive Rock enough that he could stumble along with us. Erim offered to use a spell that could bear Rock along magically, but Rock being Rock, he would not agree. The journey back to the Bonded Sword was very long, or so it seemed to me at that time. Before we departed from the gardens we came upon two of the gardeners, who Nekaya warned against the shadows. They did not appear greatly surprised by her news. That pomegranate tree has an evil reputation to accompany the story Scorch had told us. 

We spent the day resting in our room under Liadan's care. She kindly sacrificed her own rest to look after those of us who had been most seriously affected by the shadows. Phaele went out to seek a temple of the merchant god Waukeen, where divine aid for our ills might be purchased. She returned with a priest of Waukeen who bore a wand that could remove our weariness. It cost us each one hundred gold pieces to receive the ministrations of the wand. Because my friend was so weakened, I offered another hundred gold pieces so that Rock might receive a second touch of Waukeen's divine grace. No doubt he will think he must repay me for this and I will have difficulty convincing him otherwise. But he is my friend.

On the following day Liadan was able to pray for spells of healing from Lathander and bestowed such healing as she could provide. I am glad to say that I had fully recovered my strength by that point. It was a relief to no longer be so weak that I could scarcely lift my swords. Pakkin the goblin had also returned to us none the worse for his flight into the garden that night. I think that creature has been blessed by some god of good fortune.

Though he was still not entirely recovered from our adventure in the gardens, Rock insisted upon going to his workshop to continue his project. The rest of our company were visited by the half-fied Scorch during the evening. I think that Nikos suspected his compatriot of some betrayal in the matter of the ambush, but he was convinced otherwise after a short discussion, and he and Scorch chose to seek out a tavern. 

The next day was the date on which Nekaya had arranged to meet with Master Solomon Baker. We had already concluded that it would be best for the ladies to seek audience with the baker, as they are better skilled at observing the behavior of others. Nikos and I intended to wait nearby. Thanks be to Lord Corellon that nothing untoward occurred during their meeting. When they returned to us, they told us that they had chosen to give Simon Baker's cryptic message to his uncle. Master Baker did not reveal much to them, acting the innocent despite what Nikos has told us of his true role in Lord Wianar's court. But he did appear to confirm that Lord Wianar seeks the items Covenant is searching for, most likely in order to improve his own power so that he may further his desire to restore the fallen Chondathan Empire.

They told us that Master Baker burned the message after he read it. They also had been interrupted by a visit from Lord Wianar himself, who seemed to ask too many questions in my opinion, but perhaps I am learning to be too suspicious. In any case the lord's attention was diverted. Nekaya, not being one to dissemble, gave Master Baker the names of all our company and told him our lodging place. We can only hope that this will not turn out ill for us.

When we returned to the Bonded Sword following this meeting, the staff there told Nekaya that a package had been delivered for her. In it she found several velvet bags, one inside the other, and within the innermost bag lay 1,750 gold pieces, lightly dusted with what appeared to be flour. 

As always, I wish my dear Erendis were here so that she might counsel us on the best course of action. I look forward to the day when I can tell her of these events and she will no doubt laugh at my foolishness. I long to hear her laughter. May Corellon Larethian protect her, and all my new friends as well. 


*Farewell to Arrabar*

As the message from Simon Baker had been delivered to his uncle, it now fell to us to determine what we wished to do next. I must confess I am somewhat uncomfortable with the sum of money Nekaya received which we assume to have come from Master Baker. But I did not refuse a share of it when Nekaya distributed it among us. We came into further wealth when Phaele saw to the sale of many of the other items we acquired in Camber or from our adventures in Arrabar.


Though Nikos still wishes to pursue Malastori, he has come to the conclusion that in our present state we are not sufficiently powerful to confront the Shade. We also realize that our destination to deliver the package from Gadron lies some considerable distance from Arrabar, and it will take many weeks for us to travel there. Hence we decided to begin our journey at once, with a slight detour to return to the ruined temple of Elishar where we first arrived in this part of the world. Liadan in particular wishes to examine the writings there for more information.


I purchased a new bow in preparation for our journey. Despite Nikos' trepidations I feel stronger than I have ever felt. This new bow will permit me to make better use of this strength when I face foes better met at a distance.


I said my farewells to my new friends among the Gryphon Riders, and left a letter there in the event that Erendis should come after we have departed. Before we prepared ourselves for travel, Rock revealed that he had completed the project he had pursued so diligently during our stay in Arrabar. He had taken a valuable diamond that had come into his possession - I have forgotten now how it came to his hands - and had set it in a pendant so that he might sell it for a greater sum. He shared this sum with the rest of us, taking no larger portion for himself, if he kept any at all. 


My dwarven friend has also made a gift fit for a noble lady for Liadan. He has crafted a beautiful circlet set with precious stones in the form of Lathander's emblem. Liadan is as lovely as any elven maiden when she wears it against her silvery hair.


Once we had equipped ourselves for long travel and said our farewells to Leonna and her friends at the House of Covenant, we set out for the ruins. Our journey was mostly without interruption before we reached the temple. We did observe signs that caravans were now passing along the track, and that at least one had been set upon by orcs, though it seemed that the caravaneers had survived the attack. And on one day Liadan had a curious experience. She thought she saw a white horse that she took to be Califax crossing our path and running into the forest. But when Rock examined the ground he could find no sign of hoofprints. It may be that Covenant's steed wears enchanted horseshoes that leave no trace, but it seems unlikely that if Califax wished us to follow him he would not return to encourage us further. Perhaps her vision was only wishful thinking on Liadan's part.


As we passed among the Cloven Mountains Rock caught sight of several ogres amongst the trees and called out warning to us. Thinking that we did not wish such large foes to come too close, Nikos and I drew our bows and fired upon them, while Liadan, Erim and Phaele rained spells at the creatures. Rock was most disappointed when all four of the ogres fell to our attacks before he could get within range to strike with his hammer.


It seems that he will have other opportunities to battle ogres, however, for when we came upon the ruined temple we found that a whole tribe of them have settled in the place, in company with various orcs and even a giant. We spent some little while conferring on how we should respond to this situation. Though we had been fortunate with the ogres in the forest a few days earlier, we did not think ourselves likely to be so easily victorious with some thirty or forty ogres and their companions. 


Liadan surprised us all by suggesting that we might give up our intention of examining the ruins and go on our way. It was she who had most wished to travel there to begin with. Rock wished to attack the ogres boldly. Nekaya suggested that we might seek for a secret entrance to the underground portion of the ruins and thereby avoid the notice of the ogres. I was torn between all these plans, not wishing to risk ourselves overmuch but not being pleased with retreating, nor with hiding in secrecy. At last we came to agree that we would seek the underground entrance, but would also attempt to waylay any ogre hunting parties that we could. If we can reduce their number a little at a time the danger to ourselves may be lessened. And at least if they catch sight of us, if we have found a bolt hole beneath the earth the ogres will be at a disadvantage there, we hope.

*The Cloven Mountains*, the Claws of Winter

We spent some little while discussing whether to try ambushing ogre hunting parties in order to reduce their numbers without having to face them all in battle at one time. Pakkin was sent to search the area for a subterranean entry into the chamber we seek to examine. How odd that the goblin is more skilled at moving about noiselessly than are any of us.

We made camp but had no fire. Rock disguised our tracks so that the orcs and ogres would not discover us. As darkness fell we could see two fires burning farther down the slopes, but not near enough to our campsite to threaten us. We knew that Pakkin had returned when my sword began to glimmer. The goblin told us that he had discovered no entry into the chamber, but he had seen a second giant in company with the orcs and ogres. This dismayed us somewhat, for though we were able to defeat the giant called Hillfang outside of Camber, we do not flatter ourselves that we can defeat two giants while also combating a horde of orcs and a large number of ogres.

During the night, as Nekaya and I watched over our sleeping friends, we heard sounds of large creatures moving about among the trees. Nekaya pointed several pairs of yellow eyes out to me. Whatever approached appeared to be attempting stealth, so I woke our companions and warned them of possible danger. When the creatures drew near enough that we could identify them as very large wolves, Nekaya unsheathed her hakra and bathed out camp in its silvery light. Liadan rose and cast a beam of brilliant light at the wolves. One of the beasts then charged at her as she stood near Rock. Its' packmates began to circle toward our horses.

I drew my bow and fired upon one of the wolves as it attempted to attack our mounts. I heard another wolf yelp when rock struck it with his hammer, the hammer's light adding to the silver glow from Nekaya's weapon. A wolf slipped past our guard and sprang upon Erim's steed. The beast was as large as the horse and bore it to the ground. I drew my blades and struck the wolf before me, while from the corner of my eye I saw Erim send a shimmering array of colorful beams at the wolf that attacked his steed.

Rock rushed forward. Erim brought his sword to bear, and suddenly the beast toppled, nearly falling upon me. We had slain four of the huge wolves. Erim's horse was badly injured and thrashing upon the ground. I calmed it as Nekaya and Liadan came forward to offer the healing energies of their gods. In the distance we heard the howling of other wolves, but they did not come near. We determined to move our camp away from the carcasses of the wolves and settled down to rest once more.

On the following morning Rock crept out and saw some creatures moving about at the site where we had first camped. He observed a party of five ogres and ten orcs examining that area. Nikos roused everyone who was still sleeping and we prepared ourselves for further trouble. In a short while the orcs and ogres approached our campsite. We had taken cover behind large boulders and we now began to fire upon them with our bows and the mages' spells.

Erim caused two of the nearest orcs to fall to the ground in a deep slumber. Their companion called an alarm to his compatriots. They began to move rapidly toward our hiding place. Nikos fired upon one ogre, as did I, and it fell. Liadan attempted to blast one of the creatures with light as she had done the wolf, but her divine magics failed to strike the target. Nekaya moved out beyond the rocks and an orc rushed her. After that point I was too intent upon my targets to notice what occurred to my right, where Nekaya, Phaele and Nikos stood. And Rock had gone to the side to meet the orcs from another direction and could not be seen at all from my vantage.

A huge bull orc had appeared from farther back in the company. Liadan flung a burst of brilliant sunlight at him and caused both the bull and one of the orcs with him to lose their sight. This did not stop the bull ogre from rushing toward the sound of Nekaya's struggle with more of his orcish companions. I left my bow, and drawing my blades stepped out to go to Nekaya's aid. Erim also approached the bull orc, sword in hand. I made the mistake of stepping too near, thinking that the blinded ogre would not be able to strike me, but his great club struck me a heavy blow. After that I made it my strategem to move about so that he could not identify my location as easily.

Though Nekaya, Erim and I all attacked the huge bull ogre with our blades, he was not easy to slay. When at last he fell he toppled onto Nekaya, nearly crushing her. Nikos ran forward to help us remove the huge corpse. Rock and Liadan had slain the other orcs, with a little aid from Pakkin, who seemed inordinately proud of himself. Unfortunately Rock told us that he saw signs an orc had managed to escape.

Once Nekaya had produced one of the wands she purchased in Arrabar and employed it to heal our wounds, Phaele suggested a new strategy for destroying the interlopers. Several paths lead down from the terraces on which the ruined temple lies, and she proposes that we attempt an ambush along one of these, where the orcs and ogres would be forced to move through a narrow area or slow down while crossing rougher ground. It seems a wise tactic to my mind. I relish the thought of removing these creatures from the temple environs. May Lord Corellon bless our endeavor. As always, I would that my dear Erendis were here. 

*"Death to My Enemies"*  (Cloven Mts., the Claws of Winter)

Once we had defeated the first group of orcs and ogres, we determined to move down the slope toward the two campfires we had seen during the night, hoping that perhaps our latest foes had come from one of those locations. Rock forged ahead to scout a path for us. At about mid-morning we reached the first campsite and found it empty. Rock surveyed the site and informed us that it had been abandoned perhaps only an hour before our arrival. He saw evidence that there had been approximately 5 ogres and 10 orcs resting at that spot. Their tracks led in the direction of the second camp.

As we followed the tracks, Nikos and myself caught sight of movement among the trees ahead of us. I glimpsed an orc peering back at me and rode forward to confront it. From my right I saw Phaele hurl a ball of lightning at an ogre. My target ran behind a tree and I pursued him to find that another of his kin was nearby. Two ogres also appeared and I soon found myself surrounded. I drew both my blades and guided Aratan with my knees as I struggled with them.

With four foes and a tree blocking my view I could not see my friends, but they told me later what took place. Phaele hung back and aimed her spells at many enemies, while Liadan stood with her so that our doughty flame-haired mage would not be unprotected. Though she chafed not to join the fray, Liadan was able to send out her summoned spell-mace to attack in her stead. Nekaya rode forward astride Pekawa to face both an orc and ogre. My friend Rock also eagerly battled one of each type. Erim found himself face to face with an orc, but before he could engage it Nikos had brought it down with his arrows.

We heard one of the ogres bellow out something that might have been a war cry, little good though it did him. My blades found the flesh of my foes again and again, and my brave Aratan even attempted to strike them with his hooves, though with little success. Soon I had only one ogre left beside me, and Rock ran up to strike it down with a mighty blow of his hammer. Two orcs struck him as he passed by them but he seemed not to notice their blows. 

As the last ogre fell, it grew quiet in the woods, until we heard the harsh cries of birds overhead. Liadan called out that these were storm crows, a larger and more dangerous breed than ordinary crows. We wondered if they might be minions or summoned creatures of the ogre shamans, but there was no way to know. Phaele considered blasting them from the sky with her magics as they circled overhead, but there were too many and they did not fly close enough to one another. 

Then a great horn blast echoed from the direction of the ruined temple. Liadan rode to my side and extended Lathander's grace to me for the wounds I had suffered from my enemies, for I had not gone unscathed in my fight. We heard a crashing in the trees. Several ogres and a giant emerged into our field of view. 

Rock went at once to face the giant. Liadan cast a spell upon herself that permitted her to understand their speech. It seems that they had been seeking us. We met them eagerly. Phaele let the giant feel one of her fireballs, and Liadan's magic mace began to pound upon his flesh. I could see by the tension in Rock's stance that he had slipped into one of the cold rages he often enters during battle. 

Rock struck the giant a blow of such power that I thought the huge creature might fall to one strike, but it remained on its feet. Liadan and Nekaya were near me, battling an ogre. Erim ran behind them and called something out to Nikos that I could not quite make out. He might have endowed us all with increased alacrity, but we stood too far apart for his spell to reach. I found myself occupied with another ogre, this time facing him on foot as I had chosen not to subject Aratan to further danger. I decided to forego striking with both my swords and instead leaped quickly away after each slash, thus forcing the ogre to keep moving about in order to swing at me.

A great flare of light came from Phaele's direction and pierced an ogre that had run up to her. She calls this spell her 'thunder lance', an apt name in my opinion. Nekaya struck down the ogre she and Liadan faced. Liadan then called upon Lathander's power to blind the giant, though it seemed that her spell did not entirely succeed. It wounded him but did not take his sight. Nikos and Liadan both slew an ogre, and Nikos began to head toward the giant to aid Rock. 

An orc ran up between Rock and the giant, but Rock paid no attention to it and continued to punish the giant with his blows. Phaele also began to move toward the giant. Nekaya turned toward me to attack the ogre I faced. Pakkin the goblin then ran up behind the orc that troubled Rock and stabbed it in the back with such a well-placed strike that the ogre fell almost at once. Perhaps the goblin is not so useless as I had previously thought.

Then I heard a strange voice call out "Death to my enemies", seeming to come from Rock, but it did not sound like his voice. The giant fell thunderously to the ground. Overhead the storm crows screeched. Liadan's floating mace struck down an orc, and the battle was done. 

It is still only the middle of the morning. Now we must find a place to rest and recover ourselves before we begin our assault on the remainder of our foes at the ruined temple.

*Going to Ground (Cloven Mts.)*


All of us were still suffering from wounds we had incurred during our battles with the ogres and orcs, even after Liadan and Nekaya had offered us the healing mercies of Lathander and Horus-Re. We determined to seek a hiding place in which to rest and recover our strength before assaying an assault upon the remaining enemies amid the ruins.

It was suggested that in this rocky, sloping terrain we might seek out a cave large enough to accomodate our party. Rock considered this and offered the thought that the dire wolves we had previously slain might have had a lair in the vicinity. He began to follow the wolves' tracks in search of this lair. The circling storm crows continued to follow us as we traveled. 

After a time Rock located the dire wolves' lair in a cave. The cave smelled strongly of wolf, so I remained with the horses to calm them while Rock and Liadan investigated the den. Rock reported that he could hear movement from within the wolf den. He found that it was still inhabited by a she-wolf and three cubs, each as large as a fully grown wolf of the ordinary variety. Nikos made to enter the den as well but Nekaya prevented him, suggesting that surely Rock and Liadan could manage this on their own. 

Rock attempted to use his knowledge of wild creatures to calm the she-wolf when she reacted threateningly to his presence, but he failed to allay her fears. I was startled to hear him shout suddenly, "This being nice sh*t isn't working. Back off!" at the wolf. He was quite frustrated in his attempts to persuade the animal not to attack him. When he made to withdraw from the den she leapt at him and he was obliged to strike her with his hammer, though he made all effort to do her no actual injury. He told me later that he would have liked very much to take one of the cubs, for there was one that appeared to be the runt of the litter, but he could not get close enough to lay hands on the animal.

We agreed that this cave would not satisfy our needs, as it was not large enough to hold all of us and our horses, and in any case the horses would be very uncomfortable there amid the odors of wolves. We then set off in search of another location. Erim was most displeased with our choice to seek shelter in a cave; he felt that we might become trapped should the ogres track us to our lair. His fear was not unfounded, I confess, but the rest of us considered it more dangerous to be in the open where we might be surrounded or ambushed.

After some while Rock located a second cave, this one also not large enough to hold the horses, but there seemed no better choice. We made camp there, keeping the cave for ourselves and tethering the horses outside under guard. We had decided to rest until darkness and then move on, hoping that under cover of night we might elude the storm crows that followed us. Nikos had briefly entertained himself with shooting a crow, but to bring them all down would be a difficult task that would occupy us for a long while and risk wasting a good deal of arrows, as well as making our position more obvious to our enemies.

While we rested Nekaya asked Pakkin to search for another campsite we could move to after dark. It is peculiar to me that we have come to trust the goblin with our lives, but Nekaya is confident of his trustworthiness. When he returned he told us he could not find another cave suitable to our needs. We would have to camp in the open for the night. 

Once darkness had arrived we began to move. We were able to remain under cover of the trees and thus avoid notice by most of the storm crows. We found a new campsite where we could settle, and Nikos perched in a tree all night to pick off the few storm crows that did pursue us.

Pakkin crept out once again to scout the ogre village, being small and much stealthier than any of the rest of us. Nikos is stealthy, but not skilled in the lore of the wilderness. The goblin reported to us that all of the remaining ogres and their compatriots were in the village amid the temple ruins. He did not see as many orcs or ogres as he had reported previously. We could not determine if this was because some of them had departed, or because Pakkin's skill at counting is barely adequate. He told us that there were 4 ogre shamans, 4 ogre bulls, 7 ordinary ogres, 13 orcs, and a female giant in their encampment.

Having these numbers in hand, we began to plan our attack on the ogre camp. We could not come to any agreement on a strategy that would allow us to avoid a frontal assault; the rough ground surrounding the ruins made this nigh impossible. We might have lingered near the descent from the ruins and ambushed passing ogres, but this would have taken far too much time and left us vulnerable to attack from behind, as there is a second path leading down from the terraces where the ruins lie. At last, over much protest from Phaele, who considers us all very foolhardy, we approached the ogre camp in full force and mounted, riding up the main path.

Erim and Phaele had prepared themselves with protective spells, and Erim now cast a spell upon all of our horses that would permit them to move with greater speed. This is a most effective spell. I rode to the forefront of our group, since with the exception of mighty Pekawa, my Aratan is the steed most experienced in battle. Nekaya called upon Horus-Re to bless us with his divine might before the coming battle. Then Phaele hurled a ball of flame into the camp and the battle began.

We heard a great horn blast from the ogre camp and the thunderous footfalls of the giantess. I rode up into the beginnings of the ruins and turned Aratan off the path to my left. Rock dismounted and prepared to meet the giantess, who greeted him with an angry bellow of "Are you the one who killed my husband?" We shall have to call him Rock Giantslayer from now on.

An ogre rushed out and struck me with a javelin. I drew my blades and struck him in return, and as he had already been badly scorched by Phaele's fireball he fell. A second ogre struck Aratan a harsh wound. I sprang from the saddle and prepared to face my opponents on foot. As is always the case, I could see little of what my friends did, for my back was to them much of the time, and my view was blocked by the ruins. But I have persuaded them to tell me what they recall.

Before the rest of my friends could urge their mounts up the path, an ogre leapt off the cliff at Erim, injuring the mage but failing to knock him from his mount. The ogre then landed on the ground on his face and Phaele summoned up her magical lance to pierce him. Erim rode up behind the rest of the group, and when they dismounted he cast his spell of alacrity upon all of us who were within reach. I felt myself able to move with great swiftness, striking more times with my blade than I could under ordinary circumstances.

Nikos was hurling his darts at the ogres with the speed of a whirlwind. His projectiles hit home with deadly accuracy. Rock pounded the giantess with his hammer as though he were beating a spike into stone, and she fell far sooner than had her mate. Nekaya had dismounted, her hakra being an awkward weapon for use while on horseback, and Pakkin now rode Pekawa into battle. Unfortunately the goblin was badly wounded by an ogre.

Rock turned to face several of the ogres, including a shaman, near the pit we had discovered on our previous visit to the ruins. Suddenly the shaman vanished from sight, though Rock could sense that he was still near. Phaele had become quite a warrior for a sorcerer, piercing the ogres with her lance of arcane energy. Meanwhile Erim and Pakkin, both badly injured, were obliged to withdraw from their foes.

Rock slew two more ogres, and managed with his backswing during one blow to slay an orc as well! An ogre threatened dear Phaele, but she had cast a spell on herself that made her appear to be where she was not, and he could not strike her. The ogre shaman who had vanished reappeared and chilled Rock, Phaele and Nikos to the bone with a spell. Rock struck him down, but he appeared to have a trollish ability to regenerate his injured flesh, and it took Rock many blows to slay him.

A second shaman appeared in flight above Rock's position. He attempted to cast some spell at my dwarven friend and ordered Rock to attack the rest of us, but his magic failed to affect the dwarf. Unfortunately Nikos could not see that the spell had failed, Rock being in one of his cold rages at that point, and Nikos hit Rock with several darts in an effort to deter him from harming his friends. At the time Nikos did not realize how badly hurt the dwarf was. Though he aimed his darts so they would cause little harm, Rock was very near the edge of death.

Phaele stabbed an orc with her lance, then shot a jet of flame at a bull ogre. From behind me, Erim cast a spell that caused three ogres before me to lose speed. On reflection it is rather amusing to think of myself darting about like Phaele's little companion Zahi, while the three ogres lumbered toward me with the swiftness of snails. But my speed did not save me from the power of their blows when they reached me. 

Pakkin and Pekawa had not been able to escape the ogres on the opposite side of the path from my position. Pekawa managed to bring down one who had earlier been injured by one of Phaele's fireballs, I believe. Nekaya then leapt away from slaying ogres to go to the aid of her little goblin friend. I had seen that Erim was also badly wounded and attempted to draw the ogres away from him. Nikos managed to eliminate one of my foes. Despite his wounds, Rock leaped up to strike the flying shaman from the sky, then peered down into the pit, where he heard the roars of something large and the sound of rattling chain.

Liadan and Phaele had been occupied in trying to eliminate the ogre bull who had tried to knock Erim from his horse earlier, but this one seemed almost indestructible. Liadan had been most frustrated that her spells failed to harm her foes as she wished. Nikos went to help them, and at last the bull fell. Phaele then began directing spells at an ogre shamaness who stood farther up the slope. Erim also fired his magic missiles at the shamaness. 

Rock came vaulting over two sections of ruined wall to come to my aid. By this time I was almost as badly wounded as was he, both of us ragged and dripping blood. When he arrived he was so weary he could not aim his hammer and his blows missed their target. Then the ogre struck him in return and the dwarf fell. I shouted out to Liadan to come quickly to my friend's aid. She galloped to his side and leaned out of the saddle to call forth Lathander's healing power. Had she not been so near I doubt that Rock could have been saved.

Praise Corellon that she was close by, for moment's later a second ogre struck me and I, too, was plunged into that darkness that is so near to death. I am told that Nekaya was across the battlefield ministering to Pakkin, who had very nearly died as well, but she soon raced across to bring Horus-Re's grace to us. Our enemies had all been slain, though I am certain I have failed to properly account for them all here in my writings.

Then Nikos went to peer down into the pit, and heard the sound of chain snapping...

*In the Pit* (Cloven Mts., the Claws of Winter)

As I recovered from my nearly fatal wounds under the ministrations of Liadan, I was able to sit up and rest my back against the well that lay among the ruins. It was recalled to me later that one of the ogres I had fought had fallen down it when Erim's spell of slowing affected him. Nearby, my friend Rock was being treated by both Liadan and Nekaya, who had only barely saved Pakkin's life moments earlier. How close I was to awaiting my Erendis in Arvandor. I should be sorry to leave the mortal realm so soon, for dwarves cannot come to the realm of the Seldarine. I murmured prayers of thanks to Corellon Larethian for sparing my life a while longer.

It was still only mid-morning by the time we had slain all of the orcs and ogres. While I recuperated my strength, Nikos, who had survived the battle without harm, let a rope down into the pit to discover the source of the noises he had heard. Lighting his way with a sunrod, he set to examining the underground structure, which he had not seen before. He reported later that he saw a large beast, going about on two legs, but it had no eyes whatsoever. None of us could determine what manner of creature it might be. When the eyeless thing appeared to detect Nikos' presence, it let out a piercing cry that caused his rope to disintegrate to dust. Nikos had begun to climb up out of the pit once he saw the size of the creature, and this event very nearly tumbled him back down. Nekaya was waiting at the surface and was able to catch hold of his arm and draw him up.

Once Rock and I were on our feet once more, we debated what to do about the creature in the pit. Deciding we should do nothing in our current depleted condition, my friends and I set about removing the corpses of our foes to a central location at the edge of the terrace, and searching them for anything of interest or value. The ogres carried quite a substantial quantity of coin, which we discovered when we moved uphill to the actual temple remains, where the ogre shamans had been lodging. Liadan cast a spell to examine some of the items we had taken from the bodies. She found a number of magical objects, including two swords, a pair of bracers, a ring, and a staff. When Rock and Nikos examined the bracers they learned that these would resize themselves to suit the wearer, and Nikos attested that he felt better able to use his bow while wearing them. As he and I are the only members of our party who often use a bow, we may take it in turns to use the power of the bracers.

We set up our camp in the remains of the temple. After our evening meal, Nikos approached Rock and sought his forgiveness for attacking him when he thought my friend had been enspelled by the ogre shaman. I think the blow to the abdomen that he took was more than sufficient punishment for his transgression.

At sunset Liadan decided to attempt to open the portal through which we had arrived from Cormyr so many months ago. She did not know if this portal would pass in both directions, or if it might open onto some entirely different location than where we had originally come from with our missing companions. But she felt it would be useful if perhaps we needed to make a retreat. Sadly she could not make the portal function. She believes this is because Covenant aided her on the first occasion.

On the following morning we rose and prepared to return to the pit to pursue removal of the eyeless creature. Liadan once more attempted to open the portal, this time with aid from Nekaya, but they had no more success than on the previous evening. As we neared the pit we saw that scavengers had been at the bodies of the slain ogres - including the storm crows that had followed us in previous days. 

Liadan had sought Lathander's grace to cast a spell of silencing on an amulet Rock wears. We hoped this would prevent the creature from harming us with its powerful cries. Nekaya called on Horus-Re's blessings to protect us, and Erim cast his spell of haste upon us. Then we all descended into the pit, with the exception of Nikos and Phaele, who chose to remain on the surface in the event we should need their aid to escape.

I had seen little of the underground structure on our previous visit, but Liadan pointed out with dismay that the creature appeared to have severely damaged the inscriptions on the walls. The creature waited in a side passage, dragging a length of chain that was stapled to the floor. It had a second piece of chain about its neck that had broken, explaining the sound Nikos had heard. It attempted to screech at us as we approached but Liadan's spell held and we could hear nothing. In the passage beyond the creature we could see a sort of box or cupboard such as the others had described to me during our first visit to the ruins.

The creature seemed confused when its cries did not affect us. It was obviously very able to sense its surroundings despite its lack of sight. When Rock attempted to subdue it with a blow of his hammer it leapt forward threateningly, so I struck with my blades. It attempted to claw at Rock with its short arms, to no avail. Rock stunned it, and I then slashed it several more times, though I did not slay it. Rock then smashed the chain that held it. 

While Rock and I subdued the creature, Liadan and Nekaya examined the remaining inscriptions on the walls. They found one area, directly opposite the passage in which the creature was chained, where the plaster surface had not been as badly damaged. This was peculiar as the area was directly in the creature's path when it roamed the length of its chain. Liadan determined that the area was enchanted in some way, though she could not discern quite how. She thought perhaps it might be another portal but could not provoke any response from it. 

Erim attempted to dispel the magic but met with no success. While examining the curious box-like construction at the end of the passage, he found that there was a hidden opening above it. We then realized that the underground chambers were in fact a curving passage with five shorter straight passages radiating off of it, in the form of a stylized sunburst - the emblem of the long-lost deity Elishar whose temple this had once been. Each of the passages ended in one of the stone shapes with a hidden opening above it. The stone shapes were not boxes or cupboards as had first appeared. They had a sloping section at the top, with the angled portion facing the hidden openings. When the first opening was cleared a shaft of sunlight shot through and reflected from the angled surface. 

All of the stones had been covered with leather, which we now removed. Erim was able to open two more of the shafts with spells, but the inscription on the wall indicated that there should be a central doorway or shaft that we could not locate. It appears that we will need to dig for it in the center of the sunburst. When Nekaya prayed to Horus-Re for guidance the shafts glowed slightly. It recalls to me that once our battle with the ogres had ended, I noticed that she was glowing softly with a golden light.

In the meanwhile, Rock and Nikos had hauled the unconscious creature up from below, and set it free once it regained its senses. It did not appear to be very grateful for their efforts, for it screamed at them before it departed, doing them some minor damage. The world beyond the Hidden Hills is indeed full of peculiar things. I only wish that Erendis were here to share the wonder with me. Thanks be to Lord Corellon that I may continue to seek her.


----------



## Hedrin

sniffles said:
			
		

> At sunset Liadan decided to attempt to open the portal through which we had arrived from Cormyr so many months ago. She did not know if this portal would pass in both directions, or if it might open onto some entirely different location than where we had originally come from with our missing companions. But she felt it would be useful if perhaps we needed to make a retreat. Sadly she could not make the portal function. She believes this is because Covenant aided her on the first occasion.




Actually, Liadan was pretty certain that the reason we could not open the portal is because she believes that there is some condition that we were not meeting, and said so on several occasions. Others out of her earshot suggested that perhaps it was because Covenant wasn't there to help her. She would be the first to tell you that when the portal was opened from the other side, she failed completely and it was Covenant alone that opened it. However he didn't do anything that Liadan didn't do, only he was more powerful at it. So she would assume that we are not meeting some condition or that the portal does not open from this side. 

This is assuming that as a much younger and inexperienced priestess that Covenant wouldn't set her up to deliberately fail at opening the portal. She had to have had a chance at doing it or he would not have had her try.


----------



## sniffles

*The Chamber of Dawn*

We had determined that at the end of each of the five radial passages in the underground structure stood an angled reflecting column. Above each column was a cunningly designed trap door intended to admit sunlight. We at once set about uncovering the columns and opening the trap doors. The shafts above the trap doors were all blocked by many years of debris. I stood upon one of the reflecting columns while Rock steadied me, and found that there was a circular catch, apparently intended to be opened by a priest or servitor using a pole. By stretching my arm as far as I could reach, I was able to depress the catch. Rock and I scarcely managed to avoid the fall of earth and stones that tumbled in when the trap door openend. A brilliant shaft of noontime sunlight flowed down the shaft and into the passage in which we stood. Much to my surprise, the light flowed around the bend in the passage without hesitation. We followed the light into the curving main passage and saw that it turned the corner into that corridor in a most unnatural manner.

Erim had managed to open another of the shafts from above, and now light shone from all five passages. When the rays of light met in front of the magical section of wall that Liadan and Nekaya had examined earlier, the wall vanished, revealing another passageway. We had suspected that there must be a hidden chamber in the center of the arc formed by the curved corridor, since the symbol of Elishar included a dot at the center of its arc. 

Liadan approached the new passage with much interest. Nekaya descended into the subterranean structure and joined her in the entrance to the passageway. Strangely, though we could see a clear passage, we could also see an image of solid earth in that space. At the end of the passage a small circular room was just visible. Strange lights glimmered from within the chamber.

Liadan and Nekaya went first toward the circular room. Within it we could now see a small dais in the center of the floor, and murals upon the walls. Something shining in the form of a man stood upon the low dais, the beam of sunlight halting where it struck this shape. 

As the two young ladies made to enter the chamber, a voice spoke in a tongue I could not understand. But Nekaya appeared to recognize the words. She told us that the figure had said that as we did not bear a certain mark, we were not welcome in this place. The figure now resovled itself into a man-like creature seemingly made of white crystal. Then the light within the chamber pulsed twice, and two more crystalline entities appeared, one of green and the other black in color. The black crystal man assumed an threatening stance, while the green figure stood at the rear of the room, watching us with its featureless face.

I was so concerned with the threat of these crystalline things that I hardly noticed the murals upon the walls. Rock told us later he had noticed that they, too, were all in shades of white, green and black. The different sections of color intertwined in an intricate pattern, and where one color crossed another the images within appeared different. The green images were all obviously of our world, Toril, and showed pleasant pastoral scenes. The white images appeared even more pleasant and brilliant. But the black scenes were difficult to make out. Where the black and green scenes intermingled, the imagery became less pleasant, showing scenes of decay and destruction. Rock could not make anything out where the black and white bands mingled.

Nekaya began to speak in her native Mulan tongue, conversing with the white crystal figure. It told her that this room was known as the Chamber of Dawn, but it gave her little other information. It appeared to her that as none of us carried the emblem of Elishar, the crystal beings that were the chamber's guardians would not give us any information. Then Erim called out to us that the light was fading, and we hurriedly exited the Chamber of Dawn. Once the noon light vanished from the tunnels, the wall reappeared across the end of the hall that led to the chamber.

We decided to remove ourselves to the upper temple area uphill, where the portal lay, and seek further knowledge from that ruined structure. Sadly most of the murals and carvings there had been much damaged, perhaps by the presence of the ogres. We rested there for the remainder of the day while Nekaya carved herself a likeness of Elishar's emblem to wear. Curiously, as Rock told us more of what he had seen in the murals, he indicated that he had noticed a structure in the form of a bird, shown in yellow in the green band of images. This sounded to Liadan like an illustration of Morningdawn Hall, a great temple of Lathander that lies in Shadowdale. But this hall is not yellow; it is made of rose-colored glass. None of us could fathom why it would be shown in yellow, nor how it came to be depicted in a mural in a structure that was made long before Morningdawn Hall came into existence. Perhaps, as Elishar was a god of prophecy, these murals portray events that have not yet come to pass.

After a quiet night, we determined to investigate the Chamber of Dawn once again, hoping that Nekaya's new symbol would gain us more information. Before noon we spent our energies in preparing to disguise the shafts above the trapdoors, so that when we departed this place we might hide them from prying eyes. As noon neared we descended to the tunnels once again to await the opening of the Chamber. This time Nikos and Phaele came with us, so that fresh eyes might observe the chamber's interior.

When the Chamber opened I remained at the end of the entry passage to watch for the fading of the sunlight. Erim had also joined the others, and both he and Liadan called upon the powers of magic to allow them to understand the speech of the crystal guardians, though they would not be able to communicate with the guardians themselves. This magic required them both to touch Nekaya so that they might comprehend the words. In this manner they all proceeded down to the Chamber of Dawn when the entrance appeared.

On this occasion, when the white guardian saw the symbol Nekaya wore, it receded into a crystal nodule that was set into the wall. Liadan then stepped across the low dais, and observed that she felt infused with a positive energy. She attempted to expend a power granted her by Lathander, and found that her power was restored immediately rather than having to wait until the following dawn. Nekaya also trod upon the dais and felt a similar experience.

Phaele examined the murals upon the walls intently. She speculated that the black band represented the Plane of Shadow, but while it seemed logical that the white band then represented a Plane of Light, no such plane was known to exist to her knowledge. She also told us that there was so much magic in the chamber that for a moment when she cast the spell to detect it, she was blinded by the energy. 

Sadly our time in the Chamber of Dawn was too brief to glean anything further. We retreated once again as the sun moved on its endless course and its rays grew too dim to activate the magic. Once we returned to the surface we spent some while covering the trap doors, and Liadan used Lathander's grace to seal up the hole that had been broken in the ceiling of the curved corridor. We then decided to spend the remainder of the day traveling toward Camber. We had realized that it must now be the beginning of Spring, and soon our friend Billy Tanner would celebrate his nuptials. As visiting Camber would not take us far out of our way should we continue toward Calimshan, we decided to go and wish the Tanners well.

We found the river much higher than it had been when we passed heading toward Arrabar. We took the time to make our way back to the ford to cross the waters. This carried us near to the Winterwood once again. As we rode quietly along the edge of the wood, Liadan appeared to catch sight of something no one else could see. She suddenly spurred Shadowcast away from us, then began riding to and fro in a most curious manner. When we caught up with her and Rock called out to ask her what she was doing, she announced that Califax was galloping toward her repeatedly and then veering aside! 

We all recalled how she had claimed to see Califax running ahead of her during our last visit to this place, and suspected some phantasm. But when the mages sought for evidence of magic, they felt some stirring as the image of the great steed drew nearer. Each time Liadan rode toward Califax he would turn aside, then circle back to approach. At last, Liadan dismounted and stood her ground when the horse moved toward her. Suddenly she staggered, and at once all of us could see Califax there, just completing a powerful kick with both of his rear legs!

Though Califax had often snapped or kicked at Liadan when she groomed him, this kick did not seem as petulant as his previous behavior. He continued to kick and bite her as she stood before him. Liadan grew angry with his viciousness and blasted him with holy light, though her first attempt seemed not to touch him. Rock had also dismounted and stood behind her, and I now urged Aratan up to stand guard at her other side. Nekaya moved nearer astride Pekawa. 

Shadowcast was standing behind Rock at this time, and quite unexpectedly began to attack my friend. Her behavior was odd and unnatural, as though she did not truly wish to strike at him, and as she is not a trained warhorse her kicks were weak. We all recalled that in the past Califax had shown the ability to control other horses when he led us to Gadron's hidden lair. 

Shadowcast kept striking out at Rock, and Rock grew frustrated with the horse's attentions. He attempted to calm her but his efforts had no effect. He then struck her a mighty blow with his fist, and she toppled to the ground! Truly my friend has a prodigious might. But I was too concerned with what occurred between Califax and Liadan to give much thought to Shadowcast. For after Rock struck down Liadan's horse, he then stepped nearer and remarked to Liadan that perhaps this behavior was some test of her worthiness.

Liadan then caught hold of Califax's mane when he stepped closer to bite her, and vaulted upon his back. He wore no bridle or saddle, only a blanket that was near to slipping off. When Liadan sprang astride him he bolted away from us. Nekaya reacted more quickly than I and sent Pekawa galloping after him, and I followed a moment later. Aratan is swifter than Nekaya's great steed, and I was quickly able to catch up to the disturbed Califax. Liadan was clinging on his back with great determination, but when he carried her into a low-hanging tree limb she could not maintain her grip and fell to the ground.

Liadan scrambled to her feet, but Califax loomed over her in a most aggressive manner and renewed his attacks upon her. He now appeared extremely threatening to my eyes, and I doubted that Rock's suggestion was accurate. Something was seriously amiss with Califax. Liadan shouted angrily that Califax would never try to harm her in this way, and continued blasting him with Lathander's divine light. Earlier Nikos had flung a number of darts unerringly at the horse, and Califax was now burnt and bloodied, but showed no sign of relenting.

I rode up to him as Liadan once again sprang onto his back, and was able to catch hold of his ear. This obviously irritated him greatly but I was able to maintain my grip against his tossing head for a few moments. Then he pulled free of my grasp and Liadan tumbled to the ground again. Califax made as if to trample her and I swiftly pushed Aratan in his way. He then began circling about, seeking an opening to renew his attacks. I kept Aratan moving, always interposing my faithful mount between Califax and Liadan.

Nekaya provided healing to Liadan and joined me in blocking Califax's approach. He had become so persistent that I drew my sword and shouted to him in anger that he would die if he attempted to harm Liadan again. His eyes were wild and I felt that my words meant nothing to him, though I had known him to have the intelligence of a man. Then Liadan decided to call upon Lathander's power in the manner that she would employ to turn aside an undead thing. She stepped between Pekawa and Aratan to aim her spell. As Califax lunged toward her once again, he was rebuffed by some invisible force. Suddenly he reared, blood and foam flying from his lips, and emitted a harsh scream that echoed among the trees. Then he vanished.


----------



## Hedrin

*A once proud steed brought low*

There must be a trickster god out there somewhere, just floating around waiting to grant the fondest wishes of those mortals he chooses as "bless". As the old saying goes, be careful what you wish for.

Heading back to Camber we were rebuffed by how much the river had raised and deemed it safest to add a day or two onto our journey and use the fjord a ways up the river. After that the road back to Camber took us near the Winterwoods. Last time we were by here I thought I had seen Califax in forest, but no one else did, and he left no tracks in passing so I'm not sure what I saw. This time I kept my eye out for any signs of his presence hoping to see any marks of his passage, and was surprised when I saw him galloping towards us. I yelled "There he is!" to my friends and spurred my little mare Shadowcast forward. 

I slowed my horse when we closed the distance and he veered off suddenly from me. I assumed he wanted me to follow and I did. However he soon outdistanced my mare and turned back towards me only to veer off again in another direction. By this time Rock had caught up and was yelling at me. It took a moment for his words to sink in and to realize that I was the only one seeing Califax. While I was stopped again, and Rock was yelling at me, I came to the conclusion that Califax was not veering off in any specific direction. It seemed almost random.

I dismounted and walked towards where Califax was approaching. He didn't slow, but knowing him as well as I do, I could imagine him trying to test my nerve, so I walked towards him still, confident he would stop in time. He did stop, but only to pirouette suddenly and land a staggering back kick to my chest.  OWWWW!!!!!

I stood there stunned for a moment, but unslung the shield I had on my back. I didn't want him to do that again. I approached him to find out what was the matter when he reared up and slashed out at me with his hooves. Lot of good my shield work did! People told me later that no one could see him until he attacked me and then he appeared to everyone. Erim and Phaele talked later about some form of invisibility, but then why could I see him? Anyway, other stuff was going on, but I didn't even really notice, I was so focused on Califax.

I called for the Dawn Light that Lathander has granted me use of, and attacked him with the Searing Light of Dawn. I am told I yelled something out at this point about him not truly being Califax and people started attacking him. How could he be and still attack the loyal daughter of his master? 

Again he lashed out at me with his back kick to great effect and I burned him again. Then he wheeled around and slashed out with hooves and his great biting mouth. He was wearing me down quickly and I came to the conclusion that the only spot I might be "safe" was on his back. If you knew Califax, you'd know why I qualified that word. With that monster of a warhorse, no where would be safe.

Coming close to him was a risk as it gave him the chance to kick at me again, which he did, but I was able to vault onto his back anyway. Clinging to his mane for dear life as he didn't wear either saddle or bridle, he charged out of the clearing and into the Winterwoods. 

I managed to hang on for a time, dodging and ducking to escape the branches that reached out to snag me. In the end I didn't even see the one that unhorsed me. One moment I was on Califax, the next a great branch grabbed the back of the neck opening of my armor and I was sprawled on the ground. 

He turned and charged back at me, and lashed out at me with that devastating back kick of his. I felt the world dim for a moment, but then felt the healing Renewal of Lathander suffuse my weary body and I kept my feet. However I knew I was in bad shape and I couldn't rely on that again today, but by this time Nekaya and Telimnar had reached me and Nekaya used her healing one me to my great relief. I backed away and healed myself quickly as Nekaya and Telimnar interposed their horses between Califax and myself. Nekaya's hakra and Telimnar's swords flashed brightly in the sunlight, doing much damage to Califax. I tried to remount him, but being the wily veteran he wasn't about to be fooled by that move twice. His back kick dashed me to the ground and my head was still spinning when I tried to mount him. He twisted out from under me but I was able to keep my feet. The fight ranged on with the three huge horses and fragile little me. Califax tried again and again unsuccessfully to break through the defenses of the other two horses. My light lashed out at Califax again, but to no effect. 

Nekaya yelled at me to remind me of Califax's connection with Lathander. With my ribs on fire and my head ringing, I hadn't been thinking straight. Being father's horse and his being blessed of Lathander, I knew she was right and I had to try.

I found an opening in the weaving wall of horseflesh and strode towards Califax. I pulled forth the Lathander amulet that I was father's final gift to me and called upon Lathander to channel his power through me. "I call forth the power of Lathander. Begone evil spirit, begone... Califax."

The last startled me. I had meant to say, "...begone image of Califax." But I think I knew in my heart that this was truly father's proud steed. His companion of many years, many battles, and the responsibility he had left behind for me. The responsibility I gave over to another. 

Califax screamed and reared up as Lathander's influence hit him. His eyes rolled in his head as his lips curled back showing impossible amounts of teeth. Foam and blood shook from his flanks and spittle flew out of his mouth as his head shook from side to side. Then, like a daydream, he faded and was no more. 



I'm sorry. I can't write any more.


----------



## Devo

Hee-hee! This was a fun session. The characters learned something important, but what? Will it be useful to them? When? How? Only time will tell.

And poor Liaden! Brought low by a mere steed. tsk, tsk.

This session reminded me that I need to pay more attention to who my players are when I'm designing a session. The three guardians in the Chamber of Dawn were set up to be a combat. I should have figured that these players/characters wouldn't fight there way into a holy place! What was I thinking? Next time, no negotiating: the guardians simply attack.

This session was also somewhat disappointing as we had one player who was completely disinterested in what was going on. No real interaction with the game at all.


----------



## Hedrin

*Mere steed?*



			
				Devo said:
			
		

> And poor Liaden! Brought low by a mere steed. tsk, tsk.




Mere steed my *ss! He was a Paladin's horse, and an experienced vetern of many a fight. I consider myself lucky to be alive!!!!!

Liadan


----------



## sniffles

*Sorrows and Celebrations*

In the aftermath of Califax's disappearance we stood in silence for a moment, startled by how far the struggle had carried us from our companions. Liadan was much distressed in both spirit and body. Once she had called upon Lathander's mercy, we made our way back to our friends whose mounts had been delayed by Erim's spell. Phaele was quite cross with Pakkin for taking her horse without her leave. Liadan was also displeased with Rock's treatment of Shadowcast. I assisted my friend in helping the horse to her feet.

Once we had all recovered a bit from those strange events, we discussed making camp at that spot, though it was only midday. We thought that perhaps Liadan would wish to rest following her upsetting encounter, but she desired that we continue our journey toward Camber as soon as possible. In the end, however, we chose to remain where we were. Erim sent a spell into the Winterwood in hope of contacting Gadron.

While Nekaya went hunting with Pakkin, Nikos climbed a tree to scout the area. He found nothing of concern. Later he and I sparred for a time to hone our skills. Nekaya and Pakkin brought rabbits for our meal. Liadan chose to pray and fast, seeking guidance from Lathander regarding Califax's condition. Whether he is gone for good none can say. Nekaya suggested that perhaps his separation from Covenant has caused him to go mad; she has more knowledge of such divine bonds, being similarly bonded to her steed Pekuah. Liadan fears that the horse was possessed by some evil entity.

Before dawn Liadan rose and prepared herself carefully for a full service to the Dawn Lord. Shortly afterward, as we were preparing to break camp, I caught sight of something moving through the forest, appearing to come toward us. Rock and Nikos also spotted movement among the trees. Rock moved closer to the tree line. 

When the creature cleared the trees we saw that it was a large troll with a very bulbous nose, carrying a twin-bladed sword of fine make. It bore the weapon almost carelessly, and its eyes seemed vacant. Rock attempted to converse with it in the language of the giants but it did not respond. Nikos then shouted out to it in the common tongue to stop, also without result. Phaele then used her magical skill to toss a false ball of flame at the troll, but this did not deter it. Its eyes did seem to light up once it was attacked. Then I heard the sound of Rock's shield being thrown to the ground. I had forgotten that trolls are of the giant-kind he so loves to fight.

Rock rushed forward to meet the troll. Nikos fired arrows at it but they scarcely penetrated its rough hide. Nekaya moved closer to aid Rock. Phaele flung lightning at the troll. Erim attempted to cast his spell of reduced speed upon it but the spell failed to take effect. Liadan was attempting to mount her horse. I chose to hold my position while all this took place, assuming that my friend Rock would hardly be troubled by a mere troll after having slain a giantess single-handed. 

Erim now enspelled those who were near enough with enhanced speed. Liadan rode up and seared the troll with divine light, while Phaele sent a true ball of fire to explode just behind the creature. It fell to the ground, but Nekaya reported that its wound appeared to be healing themselves with preturnatural speed. Using my increased alacrity I ran forward and moved behind it so that should it rise again I would be able to strike at once. 

Recognizing that her magical fires were not having as much effect as she desired, Phaele then burnt it with corrosive acid. This appeared to have somewhat more efficacy. Liadan also attacked it with her quicksilver mace. Abruptly the troll transformed into several snakelike forms of green smoke - an apparition all of us but Nikos recognized from our first meeting with the wizard Gadron.

The snakes passed through our camp until they were near the remains of the fire, where they emitted an explosive sound and appeared to deposit something upon the ground. Then they returned to the Winterwood and vanished. Liadan retreived a sack of leather from the ground and removed a sealed scroll, which she opened. It contained a letter from Gadron. 

The letter indicated that this was a difficult time for the wizard. He warned us not to remain in the area, for, as he said, "Do not tarry near this place; terrible events come borne on foul winds". He repeated this warning twice. He also spoke of his researches into the whereabouts of Covenant's party. He had been able to find no trace. He theorized that perhaps they had been utterly disintegrated, but seemed to doubt this explanation. He also spoke of other planes of existence that cannot be scryed upon or divined, planes that can be created by folk of great magical might. This portion of his letter made sense only to the wizards in our party. 

The letter said nothing of our encounter with Califax, which caused Liadan to angrily curse at Gadron. Erim then sent another spell message to the wizard urgently seeking further information and informing him that we would continue to Camber. We gathered up our possessions and continued our journey toward the town.

The farms we passed as we neared appeared to be empty, but not abandoned. We guessed that perhaps the residents had gone to town for the celebrations. Our remaining journey there continued uneventfully, and a day and a half after the message from Gadron arrived, we reached Camber. There were far more folk within the walls than we had ever seen before, even during the seige when many of the outlying residents came within the walls for safety. We were greeted with pleasure by the guards, who were surprised to see us again so soon.

Peculiarly, several of us noted a large quantity of crows in the vicinity, though they were not storm crows, and I observed that there was a white crow among them standing out starkly against the black plumage of its fellows. As the orc shamaness we had seen with Micah had taken the form of a crow when she fled the town, we were concerned by this, but could not determine if the white crow was an omen of danger or merely an oddity of nature.

When we arrived at the First Gate Inn we found it fully occupied. We encountered Captain Puffleweis of the town militia, and were surprised to find her clad all in black during such a festive occasion. We did not speak to her, but were told by others that during our absence her husband had been slain by orc raiders. 

We were surprised to learn that the priestess Esther whom Nekaya had brought to town was now marrying a local man - perhaps this explains why she did not wish to accompany us when we left for Arrabar. We also found a number of visitors who had no relation to any of the townsfolk, which seemed odd since Camber is not on any major trade route. An elder from Phaele's native land of Halruua was there with several companions and a number of servants, as well as a Chessentan fellow, a traveler from the Dragon Coast, and a pair of brothers from Athkatla in Amn, the city from which our former companions Garrett and Fallon had hailed. We have no cause to be suspicious of any of these folk, but it does seem curious that they have come so far out of their way at a time when we have been warned that danger nears. Now we ponder whether to advise the good folk of Camber of Gadron's warning.

[Edit: I just discovered during this session that I've been spelling the name of Nekaya's horse wrong all this time!]

Note: During the night before Gadron's message arrived, Nikos took Pakkin the goblin off for a little stern 'talking to' about taking other peoples' horses, evidently thinking that scoldings from Nekaya and Phaele weren't enough. Nekaya woke up and had a little talking-to of her own with Nikos.


----------



## sniffles

*A Festive Occasion*

Perhaps on the next occasion that danger threatens the good folk of Camber, it should be announced that a feast is being prepared. This would seem much more efficacious for drawing outlying folk to the town than a threat to their safety. I have never seen the town so crowded, nor so festively decorated. 

There are four couples to wed, and each has chosen a color to symbolize their union. All of their families and friends go about wearing ribbons of that color to signify their affiliation with that couple. My companions and I have been given yellow ribbons as we are included in the party of Billy Tanner and his family. But Liadan has been asked to stand with Esther Moonsilver during the ceremony, as none of the young priestess's family have arrived. 

My friend Rock has made himself scarce, as the humans say, and I have spent my time with Nikos in his stead. I have introduced Nikos to many of my acquaintances here, and explained his presence simply as a distant relation of Liadan. Many people asked after Sandrue. I wish that he could see that he is missed. 

We have learned a little more of the unusual visitors. Phaele in particular had some converse with the Halruuan elder, Aethrid Furnael, and his vizier, Burleau. It seems that such elders are very highly placed in Halruuan society. Elder Furnael's ship sank while crossing the Lake of Steam. I hope that this is not an omen of difficulty for our future, as we must also cross the Lake of Steam to reach our future destination in Calimshan. 

Nekaya has become rather fascinated by another of the travelers, a man by the name of Pascal who dresses quite well and seems most sociable from what little I have seen of him. Perhaps she merely finds him handsome. Liadan also appears somewhat concerned with him, but I have not been able to find out what it is that draws her interest.

The four couples were wed today in a joint ceremony, presided over by the mayor, whose cousin is now bonded to Esther. I found the customs here charming but quite unlike those of my homeland. It brought me nostalgic memories of my own bonding to my beloved Erendis. I had felt some melancholy when we came so near to the place I was last parted from her, there in the Cloven Mountains. But the joyousness of the wedding ceremony lifted my spirits. I wish them all the blessings of Corellon Larethian or whatever deity they follow. 

Liadan looked quite lovely in her scarlet gown, red being the chosen color of Esther's new family. It is seldom that I see Liadan thus, with her silver hair dressed and her hands empty of mace and shield. She offered the salt, which is one of the items given to the couple to signify good fortune for them, along with grain, wood, wine, and blessed water.

Rock has given the Tanners an enchanted acorn that was given him by the druids of Silvanus. I think that the newlywed couple were somewhat confused by this gift, but I know that my friend gave it out of the goodness of his heart.

Another stranger has arrived in Camber as well as those previously mentioned, but we know nothing of him other than that he is well armed and of an appearance somewhat similar to Nikos. His name is Wyrstalker. I can see nothing of concern about any of these strangers, yet I feel a sense of foreboding that so many of such disparate backgrounds should be present now. There is so little privacy available now that I have been unable to share my concerns with my companions. Perhaps on the morrow we may find a moment to ourselves.

[Note: The next session is scheduled for Oct. 30, but will probably be preempted by the opening night of "Serenity".]


----------



## Zora

*Rock Battlehammer*

Well, here goes.  I've been pressured incessantly by Sniffles to post my journal entries for Rock Battlehammer.  I started at the inception of the game with a few of them, and then lost track for awhile, and have started up again.  They're listed by the date of the session, and are in chronological order.  I will be attempting to fill in the missing spots at a later date.

NOTE:  I am not a writer, just did this for fun.  So sue me.  

Humble beginnings – Rock Battlehammer

Baran Amiladak (BAHRun AHMilahdahk)
	son of 		Barauskas the Devoted
			Barauskas the Godspoken
notoriety: none (other than marrying into the Amiladak family and being a priest)
	grandson of	Barak (BARE-ak) the Mighty, strongest of all Dwarves
			Barak the Axe
			Barak the Trustworthy
			Barak Trueforge (adventuring name)
			Barak Giant-killer
			Barak Demonlord foe
			Barak the Cursed
notoriety: exceptional strength; curses: turned into a werewolf, blindness, deafness, assassinated in middle of tavern, turned to stone, losing all the hair on his body.

Oldest of seven, Baran often looked after his siblings.  Grandfather Barak took a special liking to him for an unknown reason.  

Baran and his grandfather spent much time together.  Often Baran would ask "Grandfather, will I ever be as strong as you?"  To which was replied "You are.  All your strength is right here", tapping Baran on the chest.  Baran assumed he meant his heart, since he cared so for his brothers and sisters. However, it was obvious to most everyone except Baran that he had great strength and exceptional endurance combined with a quickness of limb, as well as the intelligence and insight to put them to good use.

Overall high expectations were made of Baran.

Years went by, Baran being groomed to go into the priesthood by his father, while his grandfather trained him in secret in the ways of the warrior.

Until one day, when there was a collapse in a side tunnel, burying his grandfather Barak under a slab of stone.  Yelling to his father to do something, his father responded "there's nothing we can do." In a sudden burst of rage, Baran lifted the slab from Barak, to the stunned silence of the community.

Unfortunately, grandfather did not last the night.  He passed on with Baran holding his hand at bedside.

In the months to follow, there came many outbursts of anger.  Several of these caused harm not only to his surroundings, but to anyone unlucky enough to be close to him.  Baran was quickly running out of friends and supporters.

Then one day he overheard his father talking to his mother, saying that Baran was hurting the family reputation.  Barely controlling his rage, Baran crept off, packed his belongings, and set out for parts unknown.  All the while thinking "I'm doing this for Grandfather's good name."

Taking up the name Rock Battlehammer, since humans tend to remember such names better, he set off to make a new beginning to his life...

---------------------------------------------------------

Journal entry 2/1/03

Dear Grandfather, 

Well, I've been run out of yet another town. Good thing I'm not using the family name, eh? 
Some town I didn't bother to learn the name of. Why can't they see that a man just wants 
to be left in peace to drink his ale and think about his path in life? Sorry, same old lament, 
I know....it's just that when somebody says "fatherless son of a...". Well, you get the idea. 
I was truly apologetic about the damage to the bar, but the locals sided with each other. 
Will write more tomorrow. Gonna lay back on this hay and catch some shut-eye. 
************ 

Dear Grandfather, 

Today was a bit different than the usual. Not unusual was the gang of young bucks from 
the previous town who didn't take kindly to the thrashing they justly received. Nor were their reinforcements surprising. I TRIED to diffuse the situation and assure them I was on my merry way away from town, but they refused to listen. After a couple of choice insults 
on my behalf, I'm afraid I lost my temper again and went at them. I truly wish I could 
control my rage. They deserved a beatin' but not like that. 

Here's where the unusual part came in. I vaguely remember a tall, regal human coming up 
to me during the fight and trying to calm me down. Unfortunately, I couldn't control my rage before I struck him. He avoided most of my blows, and then I hit him with a fence post. 

Luckily, it caused him no apparent harm. He had the most wonderful silver shirt of mail I have ever seen, rivalling our handiwork. It was...well, let me continue my previous thought. I did manage to ruin his clothing over the shirt, however. Normally, I would make restitution, but his clothes are worth more than my entire belongings. The honorable thing to do is to 
accompany him until I can earn enough from my silverwork to repay him. 

Pepa, he has the most calming influence over people I have ever seen. He is most obviously 
a devotee of Lathander the Morninglord, promiser of new beginnings. 

His name is Covenant. 

A truly strong, noble name for such a man. He accepted my offer to accompany him and his 
companions in what will be a "truly new beginning". Although I think he meant me, specifically.  Moradin knows I could use one. 

His companions seem somewhat similar to your old adventuring group, Pepa. His close friend 
is an elven woman named Erendis, priestess of Corellian Larethian. Stunningly beautiful. Her 
mate travels with her, his name is Telemnar, and he's been eyeing my mule. He seems to care a great deal about horses. Those elves always seem to have a way with animals. 

Then there's Covenant's companion/squire? Liadan is her name. Human woman with silver hair? I thought only certain elves had hair of silver. She's no elf! I saw her clumsily attempt an attack during weapons practice today with Covenant, and she ended flat on her stomach while he deftly avoided it. She was so angry her face turned beet red! I had to turn away so as not to laugh. 

I haven't had the desire to laugh in a long time. It felt good. 
******************* 

Dear Grandfather, 

To add to my debt, Covenant gave me a pony to ride, so as not to slow down their progress. I know he did it to be kind, but this will make repayment slower. 

Can't say as I mind so much, as we've done a lot of travelling over the last few days. (Hence nothing to write you about). Mind-numbing travel, but lots of interesting stories and discussion at the campfire. 

Clangeddin's Beard! Liadan, the human(?) female is strong! Pepa, I would dare say (forgive me!) that her strength rivals your own. This cannot be natural. Silver hair, strength to rival the strongest dwarf... 

I wonder if she's part demon. Surely Covenant would recognize this? Maybe...as the saying goes: keep your enemies closer. Hmmm, I'm going to keep an eye on her. She might be an assassin. 
******************* 

Well, I've sure stepped in Duergar dung this time! We met the rest of Covenant's group at Shadow's End. Unfortunately, I embarrassed myself when one of his companions suddenly appeared in the middle of the inn. I thought they might be assassins and drew my axes. Then when 2 of the group pointed just behind me and said a name, I swung a mighty blow thinking another assassin was behind me. I ended up cutting into ANOTHER companion named Garrett. Next thing I knew, I was waking up on my back. 

Erendis, thank her lovely heart, said that he was quick and had struck me down. I know when something's being said to placate a temper, so accepted that excuse even though I had no injury and didn't see him move at all. I suppose I owe him one. A shame, since I think he and I might have gotten along. 

All the companions --and, it seems, their proteges-- had arrived. Included are Havin, with his friends Phaele and Sandrue, humans. Fallon, student of Garrett. And the elves to suddenly appear were Jastra and her companion Erim. 

I was too embarrassed to enjoy the rest of the evening's discussions, as I'm sure they were all having a little fun with me. Except Covenant. 

Why am I here? I don't belong. Everybody here is either a companion of Covenant's or one of their students. All with ties to the group. I'm only here because I owe Covenant money. 

Well, Pepa, any suggestions?

---------------------------------------------------------

Journal entry 2/8/03

Dear Grandfather, 

You would have been proud of me. I managed to keep my temper by removing myself from the situation. The demon, Liadan, started to retell of my embarrassing encounter earlier this evening for none other than Garrett's protege, Fallon. I went to my room and worked my silver and said my prayers until such time as I felt I could be calm enough to rejoin the festivities. As you can imagine, this took some time.<g> 

I did bolster the courage enough to ask Covenant if he wanted me on this trip, as I was not part of his original plan. He stated that he hadn't considered that some of us might not want to participate. Still owing him a debt, I vowed that I would accompany him if he should so choose to include my presence. I must say I felt a little joy when he gladly welcomed me into his adventure. 

When I rejoined the party downstairs, Liadan had already retired to bed to my relief. I did manage to view a game of chess between Erim and Sandrue, which Sandrue relatively easily won. I managed to hide the smirk I felt at that lofty and arrogant Erim's loss. He speaks as if he knows more about everything than everyone. Yet when I looked at his sheath, it looks like it's been hanging on a wall rather than a hip. 

He'll need protecting. 

I then asked Sandrue if he would indulge me in a game or two. He politely agreed and we had at it. He's quite good. It took me awhile to remember the nuances and such, so that during the second game it was closer than the first. Although I suspect he was growing tired by that time. Still, as you used to say, "Every tactic is a viable one, my grandson." I lost both games, but did manage to learn a little about the man. Overly polite, but well spoken, that one. 

I ended up outlasting most everyone until such point as I'm now jotting these thoughts down. It's growing late and I do not wish to seem unrested or lazy on the morrow's journey. 
************************** 

The morning started out with a wonderful breakfast and all of us gathered around the inn's tables when Covenant spoke to the assemblage asking if there were any who wanted to stay behind in a house provided by himself and Garrett. 

It seems the older generation all spoke up with their comments and beliefs in their protege's abilities. Everyone agreed to go. I was sure Garrett was going to say something about me but held back. 

(Author's note: the player was sure the GM was going to have Covenant or Garrett especially say something about Rock, and the player had a speech ready, but that's how it goes<g>) 

Afterwards, everyone went up to get their things ready except Garrett, Sandrue and Phaele. I approached Garrett and told him flat-out that he could take his shot. I tried to be honorable Pepa, but he said that he'll find his chance later. I gave him the chance. But I'll not sit around and worry if he decides not to be man enough to do it to my face. 

We packed and got mounted to go. Covenant made a stirring speech that he likes to do at the beginning of every journey and leapt off into the distance. At this time, I'm thinking I should've taken your pony rather than Filthy Beast. I kid, he's truly a wonderful animal. I expect father's not upset about that loss, but suspects I have more than he knows. As you know, I have your signet ring. The same ring I said was lost in the rubble. I just couldn't stand it in his hands. Abatthor's avarice, but I just couldn't! 

We travelled north to the Storm Horn mountains. For lunch, Erendis prayed for a feast from Corellon Larethian. I was hesitant to eat conjured food, but I trust Erendis. She has a good heart. It was quite tasty, too! 

We came upon a ruin to an almost lost human deity Elishar, god of the sun. Along the way, I had a chance to talk to Havin. He reminds me alot of you. Kindly, old<g>, and with a great spirit. Talk eventually turned to you, but only briefly. 

I made a blunder by questioning Covenant on his choice of watches kept throughout the night. Then I realized I was being cautious and tactically-minded, so needn't worry. Better to ask and make sure, than not and pay the price, as you would tell me. 

Made my prayers to Dumathoin before going to sleep.

---------------------------------------------------------

Journal entry 3/8/03

Dear Grandfather, 

Well, it's been a full day! Yes, only 1 day since I last sat down to put quill to paper. 

Woke up this morning to get ready to go through a Portal. It was a relief carved onto the ruined temple's wall of a sunrise, or sunset, depending on which way you were facing. At Covenant's direction, the demon Liadan attempted to open the portal. Evidently not in pleasure with Lathander, it didn't start working until Covenant joined in. 

The most wondrous thing happened. The sunrise (for so I believe that's what it was) came to life! As the sun started moving, the portal opened. Since this was all happening during our own sunrise for the day, it seemed appropriate. We then proceeded through the portal. I tried to hide my discomfort, never having had direct experience with this much magic before. Hopefully I comported myself in a matter that honors you. 

After going through, we came upon to hardened warriors who were lying in wait. I decided to wait to see their intentions, but made sure I was between them and Covenant, who was last coming through the portal. As it turns out, they were are followers of Covenant sent to wait for us. Brandle and Chosn are their names. 

The portal took us East and South to the Cloven Mountains near the Darkwash. 

No sooner had we arrived and met with Brandle and Chosn than a score of travellers arrived heading towards the ruins. They were Red Wizards! Led by a man named Nethimil, a red wizard himself, they amounted to approximately 5 wizards, 4 warriors, one barbarian, a dozen followers, and a Thayian priest of Kosith, the FireLord. 

As it turns out, Covenant and his friends had had previous encounters with Nethimil and Nethimil's master. Now Nethimil is the master. The barbarian, Rogan, decided he'd heard of Covenant and tried to start a pissing match. Covenant confidently ignored him until Rogan flew into a rage and attacked. 

This ended up throwing the entire area into chaos. I'll tell you as much as I can, Pepa, but some of it was gleaned from my companions afterward. 

At first, Erendis told me to stay back and out of the conflict, as there would be heavy magics. I tried my best, then one of the warriors rushed Erendis, who was next to me. At first I refrained from doing anything out of respect for Erendis' judgement, but after she was cut by the warrior's axe, I leapt in to help. At first, I tried to distract him enough to keep Erendis from being hurt, but that did not help. Then I leapt at him and shouldered him enough for her sword to find purchase. Then noticing another would rush forward to replace his downed comrade, I went to intercept, knowing my skills are not a match for them. 

At about this time, the camp followers of Nethimil decided to join in the fray. They all rushed towards Covenant. It was time for a decision: either go after the warrior heading now towards Phaele, Erim, Sandrue and Jathra; or towards the mob going after Covenant. Trusting that my 4 companions could handle the warrior, I went to assist Covenant with the mob, of which I have ample experience. 

This is where I lost my temper and things get a little fuzzy. I remember downing 3 or 4, who also managed to get in a few cuts on myself. I turned, and seeing the priest of Kosith, I ran at him and struck him a good blow. Unfortunately, he managed to heal most of it, but Covenant finished him off shortly after. 

Nethimil was the only one left. He appeared to be blind. Before I could run at him, he stepped backwards through a portal that appeared in midair. I was seeing red, but as the situation seemed to be under control, I managed to calm myself down with Covenant's teachings and thanks to Haela Brightaxe. 

Everything went black. 

I awoke moments later thanks to the ministrations of my friends. Slightly embarassed, I went to Filthy Beast to get my waterskin. 

As it turns out, Liadan may only be half-demon. (That may explain why Covenant is taking her under his wing: saving her soul and giving her a new beginning) A demon would never react the way she did after killing someone. Having already been through that before, I can understand how she feels. It seems both Liadan and Sandrue have become blooded for the first time today. Sandrue was not disgorging the contents of his stomach as was Liadan, rather he seemed pale and in shock. 

I then got my skin of dwarven ale and tossed it to Liadan. I should've been nicer and handed it to her, but to her credit she managed to catch it while shaking like a child. Demon reflexes, most likely. I went around, passing out my ale and water where I thought it would do the most good. To their benefit, it seems all of the proteges handled themselves well. I then helped with the cleanup of the battlefield, to spare my companions any more discomfort. 

Brandle was lost to us. He sustained a few magical attacks and the concentrated efforts of one of the warriors. He was a good warrior. 

We then left and travelled a short distance to eat and make camp. Covenant decided it would probably be better to rest and recoup after the battle. He then told us of the mission... 

Showing us a journal that he's had for awhile, Covenant explained that he's hunting for an artifact that will turn the tide on some sort of evil. 

We're looking for the "Sword of the Dreadnought". There's an ancient Dragon in these mountains that holds a key or compass called the "Gauntlet of Dawn", which will be used to wield the "Sword that cannot be held". Covenant then states he has a Glowstone to trade for it! Oh, Pepa, I can't wait to get just a glimpse of one to see if it holds true to all the stories you've told me. 

And the idea of seeing the ancient Dragon Ssurrathrax (an Abyssal Dragon, it seems) both errifies and thrills me. 

A wizard friend of Covenant's named Gadron has the Glowstone. He has taken a message gem and crushed it to summon Gadron. 

...now we wait.

---------------------------------------------------------

Journal entry 4/12/03

Well, Pepa... 

I sit down now to write you so that I might keep myself calm and refrain from further harm to one of my companions. 

I shall endeavor to explain in due time, giving me the chance to think.... 

After waking up this morning, Sandrue and I had a quite nice discussion over a game or two of chess. I'm beginning to remember more and more of your lessons, Pepa. It's all about tactics and thinking 3 or 4 moves ahead of your opponent, if possible. He's quite good. I do believe I'll be ble to provide better competition the more we play. 

I then managed to talk to my friend Telemnar a bit about Covenant. He had concerns that Covenant may take things too lightly and not worry himself about problems. I believe Covenant takes it all into account, but keeps up good appearances to help the morale of everyone around him. Telemnar was unconvinced. 

We all broke fast and Covenant had just started tospeak when a few of us noticed something rapidly approaching from a distance. Admittedly, I feel a little embarrassed as I had not noticed a thing. Speeding its way towards us in a serpentine manner was a green trail of smoke along the ground. 

Everyone went on guard although Covenant seemed mildly amused. I must say that can be infuriating at times. As the mysterious green smoke pulled closer, both Phaele and Sandrue wondered if perhaps it might be this mysterious wizard Gadron that we were expecting. It was, but that's no reason not to be on guard. 

"Err on the side of caution", you always said. 

Oh, Grandfather! I saw the GLOWSTONE! It was as beautiful as you've always said they were. I can see how they've caused many kindred to sway to the side of Abbathor. I, too, felt the urge to grab this thing that shines like the sun and run as far and fast as I can. Fortunately, good sense took hold and I knew it was here for a far grander purpose than simple greed. By your teachings, I know that greed always leads to an ignoble end. 

Still, seeing one of our race's greatest creations with my own eyes took my breath away. 

Upon reflection afterwards, common sense told me that I probably would not have made 10 paces before being stopped by Havin's or Jastra's art. More probably it would have been Garrett's knife, as he is quite quick.<g> 

Gadron and Covenant discussed the idea of trading something else instead to the Dragon, then brought Jastra into it. Covenant looked unhappy about something that Gadron seemed awfully smug about. After that, Covenant stated that there needed to be some discussion between himself and his friends, and would the rest of us go back to the ruins to see if we can discover why Nethimil was so interested in them. 

This actually seemed to cause anger and hurt feelings amongst my companions! There were mixed feelings from them all, including the half-demon Liadan actually feeling hurt!  I did not understand this. He has taken her under his wing and tried to teach her the ways of Lathander, and she questions him? It's Covenant's quest, and he's her superior, so she should have just done what was tasked of her. 

Covenant then felt the need to come and not only explain, but apologize to us for doing this! He has superiors who forbade him from telling certain things to all but his closest companions, not some petulant children who feel slighted for not being included. 

Ah well, live and learn I guess. Or almost not as the case soon turned out to be. 

Patience, I'm almost there Grandfather. In more ways than one. 

We arrived at the ruins and decided to scout around. While Fallon and Liadan were "scouting" ahead, the rest of us waited behind. Lord, a regiment of our warriors in training would make less noise than that behemoth Liadan! As they were up ahead, I noticed that the graves we had dug for Nethimil's group had been disturbed. 

Dumathoin's ire raised itself in me such that I had to investigate. I snuck up to their position with such grace as to put Liadan to shame.* I then listened and these well-trained ears of mine** heard 2 goblins rooting about in the graves. 

Remembering your sage advice regarding goblins: "where there's a pair, there's a passel", I worked myself into a rage, thinking about Chosn, their robbing of the graves, and my dislike of goblins. Hoping that this would accomplish a couple of things: taking out the 2 goblins, drawing the others out of hiding, and making enough noise to cover the sounds of my companions approaching. 

Things worked splendidly. I quickly dispatched the first one in a grave, then turn to the other. Sure enough, his yelling brings out the others in hiding. I then attacked the remaining original goblin and failed to take him down. At this time, a handful of others attacked. Precise numbers I couldn't measure as my rage had a hold of me. 

One thing I DO remember are the effects of a magical spell starting RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME. I glittery, silver cloud of dust spread out engulfing me. 

Then there was blackness. 

I came to shortly with Erim shaking me awake from the effects of a sleep spell, and more goblins attacking Erim and myself. 

His inexperience almost got me killed. He put me to sleep in the middle of a heated battle with several enemies around. Any one of them could have cut my throat easy as you please. 

I was not happy about it, but that would have to wait as I was immediately fighting for my life against 3 goblins. Normally, I wouldn't give it too much thought; however, I was weak from the aftereffects of my rage. As I've written before, there is always a great draining after one of my "episodes", leaving me weak and vulnerable. However, usually there's no one around afterward to take advantage of it. 

I pulled myself up and swung at the goblin, but could barely raise my hammer.*** Drawing on all the training you gave me, I pulled my hammer up and used all of my tactical knowledge to outfight him, knowing I could last longer. I struck him a solid killing blow****, but the weakness made it seem more a gesture in defiance than anything.***** 

Finally, with the help of the rest of my companions, we defeated the remaining goblins. Then I spun on Erim and landed him a solid fist to the sternum. Luckily for him, I was still as weak as a newborn elf.****** I think he got the point, though. 

Afterwards, we covered up the graves of the disturbed dead and threw the goblin bodies out for the scavengers to eat and as a warning to other goblins. 

Soon, we'll be heading back to base camp with Covenant and the rest as my companions were hurt some and no longer wish to investigate the ruins. 

*20, then a 17 
**20 
***1 
****20, no critical 
*****1 
******1 

---------------------------------------------------------

Journal entry 8/05/05


We set about uncovering the rest of the holes down into the temple of Elishar.  Once Telemnar and I found the way to open the doors, it became much easier.  Knowing there would be some magic afoot, I was not surprised when the noon light filtered in and reflected off of the angled stone columns and around the corners to meet in the middle. Typical religious trick.

Sorry, you know how I feel.  Years have smoothed that ire somewhat, but not entirely.  Lathander's teachings have helped, but I'm not at forgiveness yet.  I don't think any of my companions have surmised that amongst my daily prayers I have come to giving thanks to Lathander in the morning.

As the lights from the 5 rays connected, a passage opened at the spot in the wall seemingly unaffected by both the creature I previously mentioned or the ravages of time.  As we made our way down, a man-sized and -shaped white crystalline creature appeared in the circular room at the end and blocked our progress.  I couldn't understand a word he said, but after 2 more just like him -only green and black- appeared, it seemed obvious it was a holy room and they were there to guard it.

Nekaya seemed to understand the creature, and through magic, so did Liadan and Erim.  Telemnar and I laughed later that we just got to stand there, looking silly.  I did manage to pay attention to my surroundings, however, and noticed a few things I imparted to my friends later.  Turns out there were pictures arranged in colored strips across the walls; one for green, one for black, and one for white.  As I surmised, the green stood for nature, or our world, while the black was possibly the plane of shadow.  I had no idea what the white might be, other than adversaries to the black, which Phaele stated was not far from the truth.  It seems the white might represent the plane of light, although no one's ever heard of such a thing.

Time was running out, and Nekaya couldn't get into the actual chamber to look around.  As the noon sun faded, the passage disappeared.  Nekaya said the guardians were looking for some kind of "mark", and that the faithful would know it when they saw it.  I suggested maybe it was simply the symbol of Elishar.

I mean, you can't get into the "special" places in the temple, unless you have the appropriate trappings, right? It's not enough to firmly believe or be devout, is it?

My apologies, I'm getting those feelings again.  Someday I'll need to confront them head on.

Later, with Nikos' help, I managed to cover the hole leading into the temple that we originally fell down.  At noon tomorrow, we'll be going in again with the carved symbol Nekaya made.
*****************************

We entered the chamber again, and the symbol worked!  Nekaya gained us access and we investigated the small circular room.  Liadan went over the small dais in the center and felt her energy renewed.  I showed Phaele the pictures I had seen, and that is when she confirmed the possible meanings behind the colors.  I also noticed a temple in the shape of a phoenix or some such bird that I mentioned to the rest. Liadan seemed particularly interested in looking at that, calling it the Morningdawn Hall that is located in Shadowdale.  I've heard of it in our travels, but nothing more. There's also pictured the town of Tilverton in 2 of the colored strips, which is a town in the realms that mysteriously disappeared.

It's come to the conclusion of the group that this could be a prophecy of some sort.

After looking as much as we could, we left when time was running out.  Assisting Nikos as best I could, we covered and hid the 5 entrances to the temple of Elishar.

We packed up and headed out once again on our journey.  It was decided that it being the beginning of Spring, young Billy Tanner would be getting married soon and my companions have thought it a wonderful idea to swing through Camber and congratulate the young couple.

As I have many friends in Camber, and consider it as much of a home as our ancestral one, I am actually shaking in trepidation of going back there. Seeing her again. Awakening those feelings again.  Hopefully, she has not figured out the traditional meaning behind the rings I gave her. If she were to find out that those rings I gave her and her husband would have been meant for her and I should she not have been already married, who knows what she would think of me.

I have not discussed this with Telemnar yet.  He would never think me foolish, as he is a true friend.  Maybe he can help me figure out a way to avoid embarrassment.

Before I could broach the subject, Liadan starting acting odd again. I've come to respect her level-headedness, even though she's a priest. Maybe it's a beginning...

She started riding towards something that none of us could see.  When I approached her, she said she could see Califax galloping towards her, then veering off and around to do it again.  I could neither hear nor see any evidence of this, and told her so.  Fearing she might be compensating for her feelings of responsibility for the loss of her mentor and father, I kept close.  Shortly, she decided to dismount and walk ahead of her horse, so I held the reins.

Suddenly she was flying backward as Califax appeared out of nowhere, back-kicking her solidly!  I could scarcely believe it, as there was NO indication that a horse was anywhere around. No dust, no sound of running, and we couldn't see it, with the exception of Liadan.

Liadan let forth her Ray of Light that Lathander has blessed her with, to little effect.  Quickly, everybody joined in, attacking Califax, trying to help Liadan.

Instinctively, I knew this must be a test.  She must prove herself worthy of her father, of Califax, and shake off those feelings of guilt she's feeling over Covenant's disappearance. Unfortunately, I could not say anything as Shadowcast, Liadan's current mount, started attacking me!

I once again attempted through force of will to calm the horse, but maybe it was being compulsed, or my own anger at the situation foiled it, as it did not take.  Getting frustrated, I resorted to punching it a couple of times in the snout to knock it unconscious.  I'm not happy about it, but it needed to be done.

I then managed to voice my concern, yet I don't know if anyone took heed. Nikos stopped attacking it, which was good.  Him being so strong, I was worried for Califax.

Then, Liadan made me proud and leaped onto his back, attempting to subdue/calm Califax.  Califax took off at a run and was soon out of sight, with Telemnar and Nekaya (and Pakkin) following behind.

The rest I heard from Telemnar.

After being thrown roughly from Califax's back by a tree limb, Liadan struggled to stay up as Covenant's faithful mount kept up a barrage of hooves and teeth.  Nekaya and Telemnar managed to stay ahorse and circle Liadan, preventing Califax from attacking much more.

Finally Liadan stood firmly and proud, using Lathander's grace to rebuff Califax, who stopped short.  Upon speaking a prayer to Lathander, Liadan banished Califax's spirit from this plane. Califax vanished into thin air.

It was up to her to confront this, and she did.

Good going, girl.

Well, until next time, Pepa.

---------------------------------------------------------


Journal entry 8/19/05

Dear Pepa,

Well, it has been a couple of days since my previous letter, and in that time much has happened.

After Liadan's noble defeat of the spirit of Califax, she, Nekaya and Telemnar came back to rejoin the rest of us.  I was about to congratulate her on her triumph, but something in her face made me stay my voice.  Then the look in her eyes when she saw her mount Shadowcast trussed up and unconcious made me feel low.

I can't expect her to understand fully the circumstances at this time, but I believe my good friend Telemnar understood that I did what I could to avoid permanent harm to the creature.  On our travels, I have come to understand and appreciate nature like so few of our brethren, yet many of my companions do not see this.  I could explain to them, but I shouldn't have to.

We camped here and made ready for the journey to Camber the next day.  Liadan wished some time in the morning to perform a full service to Lathander.  I thought I might help her with it, but do not with to intrude at this time, as she is still hurting over my treatment of Shadowcast.

It's just as well, as there seems to be an odd tension with Phaele, Nikos, and Nekaya.

Just as Liadan was finishing her service, Telemnar, Nikos and I noticed something shambling through the tall grass towards our campsite.  It was a large troll with a nicely-crafted doubleblade weapon.

After a couple of us tried to get its attention to detour it away from the group, I went forward to intercept it.  

Since taking up the mantle of Outwarden, I vowed that I WILL be the first line of defense against any and all threats to my people.  I don't think my companions fully understand this except Telemnar.  He not only understands, but has grasped that when I say this, I consider all my companions my people.  I know Sandrue would understand.  I wish he were here.  I may have to teach Telemnar to play chess.  

Turns out it was all for naught.  After many blows and well-placed spells by Phaele, we finally dropped the foul creature.  Delivering the mightiest blow I could manage to coup de grace the troll, Phaele figured out through experimentation that this one was especially vulnerable to acid rather than fire.

I say it was all for naught since when we defeated it, it turned into green smoke and snaked its way to our campfire, whereupon it left behind a message for us from Gadron.  Only wizards would send a message wrapped in such a dangerous package.  The message told us to make our way away from the Winter Wood, as terrible events were coming.  It also stated that he wasn't sure what happened to Covenant and friends, but thought that most likely they were on a different plane that didn't allow divination.  Our search continues.

We arrived in Camber to find banners and decorations adorning the outer wall.  It's festival time, and the town seems to be in especially good spirits.  The north tower has been rebuilt, which is good.  Looks like the supplies I sent made it here and were put to good use.  Everybody's dressed in bright colors except one.

Serrah Puffleweiss.

It breaks my heart to see her like this.  She is mourning the loss of her husband Re, who was felled in a raid by orcs.  He was a good man.  He made me promise to watch out for her during the siege, and I did everything I could.  It saddens me I was not here to prevent his passing, sparing her from this pain.  For such a jovial, full-of-life race, it seems at odds to see them mourn.  She's in the first month of a year-long period of mourning.  Talk is her mother is already looking for possible suitors.

Her mother is a wise woman, so it seems impossible that she would do such a thing so early.

Out of respect for her and Re, I think it best that I stay clear of Serrah while I'm here.  It is her time of mourning and that needs to be respected above all.  It is Dumathoin's will.

There's weddings tomorrow, including Billy and Andrea's, and dinner with the Tanners, and yet I don't feel like celebrating...

---------------------------------------------------------

Journal entry 9/16/05



Dear Grandfather,

As you know, I'm here in Camber.  Soon will start the Feast of Days, where much food and drink will be consumed, there will be joyous celebrations followed by weddings which are followed by more joyous celebrations.  I find myself surrounded by friends other than my travelling companions, and that is good.

There are four weddings happening, each with their distinctive color:

Billie Tanner/Andrea Stryder…yellow
Zack Baker/Brianna Kalem…blue
Kaybin Briar/Esther Moonsilver…red
Zid Sarrendorenchar/Camomile Sarrendorenchar…green

We are primarily a part of Billie Tanner's wedding party, as we were closest to him, indicated by a yellow ribbon on our persons.  I have received ribbons of the other colors, as it is near impossible to spend time in this town without getting to know most everybody in some fashion, especially with what we went through.

On occasion, talk turns back towards the siege and Micah.  I always steer the conversation away, preferring to remember specific events that we can all enjoy.  I do not wish to rehash my feelings regarding that whole thing again.  I get all sorts of questions asked, specifically about the whereabouts of Sandrue.  I miss him.  Seems that siege cost me more than I'd like to admit.

I tarried too long reminiscing today.  I wanted to head out to the Puffelweiss estate while Serrah was still in town, but missed my chance.  I'm going to ask her mother if I may plant one of the enchanted acorns the Druids of Sylvanus gifted me near Re's grave.  He was a good man.  I wish to honor him accordingly.

The other acorn I have presented as a wedding gift to Billie and Andrea.  Something that will be a lasting memory of their union, Berronar be praised.  Something that their children can climb and play in, and in dire straits provide much needed wood.

Liadan returned with the news that she'll be taking part in the ceremony, filling in for Esther Moonsilver's family.  There was much feasting, drinking and dancing to be had at the Tanner's party.  Even though at home I'd been complimented on my dancing ability, I'm still not feeling up to it at the moment.  I busied myself with some of the old-timers and youngsters alike, regaling them with the story of how we brought down the first giant, and Billie's participation.  I don't think some of them believed Billie about the giant's club hanging over the mantle, but there were many appreciative looks after I'd finished the telling of it.

The ceremony was stirring and Liadan looked stunning in her scarlet gown.  It's good to see reasons for joyous celebration, after all that's happened.  A time for some new beginnings, indeed.  Nekaya is acting a little squirrelly, following around one of the strangers in town.  Seems there's been some concern.  I haven't heard anything nor had the chance to really discuss anything with my companions in awhile.  Phaele is patently avoiding an elder from her homeland, Halruua.  I've sussed that she has no special love for her homeland, but not why.  Hopefully her fiery disposition won't cause her any trouble.

I'm looking for an opportunity now to make my way to the Puffelweiss estate.  I've discussed it with Telemnar, and my friend has agreed to help cover for me should anyone ask.

Wish me luck, Pepa.


----------



## sniffles

Thanks, Dan!!  And for the record, I was not pressuring you, I was encouraging you!


----------



## Devo

Great job, both of you! I really appreciate your journals. You've done well!


D.


----------



## sniffles

*New Beginnings and Dark Endings*

It is difficult to speak now of the beginning of this part of our story, so dark is its ending. But I will try to tell it in the order in which it occurred.

Though it was hard to find privacy in which to discuss our own concerns amid the noisy festivities of the wedding parties, my friends and I managed to gather and speak of when and how we wished to depart from Camber. Many of us sought to slip away quietly before dawn, to avoid prolonged farewells. Though we have no specific reason to feel thus, we all have a sense of urgency in seeking more information about Covenant's quest. 

But Rock did not wish to depart so secretively, and in any case he had arranged to plant the magical acorn for Billy and Andrea Tanner on the morning following their nuptials. At first he insisted that the rest of us go on ahead and he would catch us up at a later time, but we declined to be separated from him. 

Most of us made our way to the Tanner house, our former home during our previous stay in Camber, to witness the planting of the oak tree that morning. It grew instantly to a great height and spread its welcome branches well over the small house, even extending one limb that would be perfectly suited for a swing. I hoped then that the good folk of Camber would never have need to cut this tree. Now perhaps it will not matter. 

We rode away without as many difficulties as we had expected. Perhaps the townsfolk were all too engaged in their celebrations to concern themselves with our departure. Nekaya rode away from our party to meet with Pakkin at the appointed place, and spent some moments chastising him when she learned that the goblin had taken crops from a nearby farm. She took him back to the farmhouse, which was presently unoccupied, and left a silver piece to repay the farmers. A useless task, or so it now appears.

Our breakfast had taken longer than we intended, and we had not ridden any great distance from the town by the time midday arrived and we paused to permit Nekaya to make her prayers to Horus-Re. As we completed our light repast, Nekaya and Erim heard a sound like thunder in the distance. We all saw a red glow in the sky lying in the direction of the town. We were at once alarmed, recollecting Gadron's warning. We began to prepare to return even before we saw the brief flare of flames in the heavens. 

We rode back to Camber as swiftly as our mounts could manage. Aratan outdistanced all of the other steeds and I was obliged to rein him in as we came within sight of the walls. Nekaya called upon Pakkin to ride to the opposite side of the town and see what he might. Then a group of townsfolk came rushing out from behind a boundary wall beside the road, shouting of fire, fog, demons, and something blocking the gate. We advised them to flee and rode onward.

As we came nearer we could see two walls of ice had appeared in a funnel-like formation before the gate, with a third wall between them forming a doorway. Several creatures stood in this doorway that at first resembled bearded Men, but on closer inspection I saw that they had tails. All of them bore long glaives. Through the gaps in the ice we saw what appeared to be many corpses. Phaele at once hurled a blast of fire at the ice wall, bursting it into a chill mist that hid the bodies from view.

Rock shouted out "Barbezu!", which is evidently the name of the creatures we met. Erim warned that the creatures themselves could not be harmed by fire or ice, but were vulnerable to silver weapons. I drew my bow and the two silver arrows I had acquired and fired upon one of them as they rushed us. Behind me Nikos hurled his darts in a flurry of flying steel, while Nekaya called upon Horus-Re to bless us, and Erim endowed us all with arcane haste.

Phaele tried out a bolt of lightning on these barbezu and found it injured them well enough. Rock's hammer sent one of them swiftly back to the plane from which it came. Two of the barbezu turned their attention toward Phaele, and I spurred Aratan toward them to defend her. Their armored hides were difficult to penetrate with my blades but I managed to slay one. I caught a glimpse of Rock and realized that he had gone into a rage, not the usual cold fury he shows in most battle but a hot blaze that might have melted the ice.

The field was filled with bursts of lightning, shouting, and cold mist. I kept Aratan whirling around the second devil and managed to avoid taking any wound myself, though Aratan was struck once and began to bleed profusely. All the wounds inflicted by the barbezu bled freely. More barbezu appeared suddenly, and someone called out that such creatures can summon more of their kindred if they choose. But we were determined to destroy them all.

Once Liadan and I had disposed of the second devil nearest Phaele, we turned on a third nearby. Then I saw that one of the creatures fighting with Rock had summoned up a dome of ice, entirely covering that area and hiding my friend from view.

Erim attempted to dispel the ice with his magecraft but failed. Phaele hurled a ball of fire at it, shattering a goodly portion of one wall. That part had evidently been weakened by a blow from within the structure. But the interior of the dome filled with mist, making it difficult to see what took place within. Just as Nikos destroyed the last of the barbezu, we saw something larger and bony in form appear within the ice dome. 

I leaped down from my saddle and approached the broken structure. As I passed through the mist I felt a fearfull chill. Phaele hurled another bolt of lightning at the dome and it filled with steam as more ice was vaporized. The bony creature made a motion, and suddenly a swarm of shapeless small creatures appeared at its feet, attacking whatever lay nearest to them. I sliced at them furiously with my blades as I tried to make my way toward Rock, for my friend was covered in blood and appeared near to collapse.

A gust of wind from behind me cleared the mist and steam, revealing that the creature Rock battled appeared to be made entirely of bone and had a long tail with a poisonous stinger at the end. Liadan rushed into the area and bestowed Lathander's healing on Rock, who seemed oblivious of his woeful state. I heard a crash outside, which I soon learned was the sound of Pekuah's hooves striking the icy wall. Phaele called upon her 'thunder lance' to strike the bony monstrosity. Rock continued to rush at it in a frenzy, while Liadan followed him about, calling upon Lathander's mercy.

Abruptly the bone creature vanished, reappearing just behind where Nikos stood. Phaele turned her magical lance on it once again. Nikos also struck at it and was wounded in return. This I could only see in glimpses, for I was still occupied with eliminating all of its small minions. When I looked again the bone creature was gone. Rock smashed the last of its minions to pulp. 

The field of combat fell eerily silent. Nekaya advised us that she had examined the bodies before the gate and found no survivors. As we stared at the scorched roof of the barracks, just visible over the wall, we saw a strange greenish mist rising above the remains of Camber.


----------



## Zora

*Rock's Journal entry 10/14/05*

Dear Grandfather,

It saddens me to recount the following events.  Were it not for my anger and the smallest glimmer of hope I hold in my heart right now, I would probably fall to the sweet embrace of the earth and never get up.

But let me start at the beginning.

I finally managed to slip away during the festivities to plant the acorn by the Puffleweiss burial grounds.  Serrah's mother was pleased at my suggestion and hurried me on my way.

After my return, I was enjoying the company of friends when Serrah approached me.

*(the following is the email text for this encounter)*

_You have been back for a short time and are enjoying the company of friends once again. You turn around, and she is there. Serrah Puffleweis, dressed in black with but one splash of color -- a ribbon pinned to the left sleeve of her shirt.

You are surrounded by people, but no one seems to be paying you two the least bit of attention. You can hear her voice clearly when she speaks; it's as if all of the background noise just fades away.

She brushes lint that is not there off of her black skirt, as if to remind you of how she is dressed. 

"I asked Stone about thi... the ring you gave me." Her hand has reached up towards her chest, as if reaching for a necklace or the top button of her black blouse, but she touches nothing. Her voice, almost wistful, continues. "He told me what it means. Among his people." She puts her hand down again, but doesn't really relax. "I can't say whether it means the same to you -- where you're from -- but I can say this: there is a time and a place for everything."

Serrah leans her head forward a bit and her tone turns serious. "That wasn't the time."

She leans back, arching an eyebrow at you slightly and cocking her head the smallest amount to one side. She gives you a brief moment to respond. You can sense, though, that she is about to turn and walk into the crowd.
----------------------------------------------------
"Stone has the right of it.  Our people have strong traditions and our customs change little from clan to clan, hearth to hearth."

He looks slightly downward so as to not meet her gaze.

"Mayhap he did not understand the FULL meaning behind my gift.  That pair of matching rings were made for you and Re, as per my note.  They were a way for me to work out my...feelings."

He pauses and hesitates before continuing, looking her directly in the eyes.

"They were my way of recognizing your bond.  My way of showing the two of you that I honor your marriage, and would do nothing to come between such a sacred vow."

"Re made me promise to protect you.  It seems I have not done that, for which I will be eternally ashamed."  

"You say there is a time and place for everything.  I thought so once, too."
----------------------------------------------------
A sudden eruption of laughter over to one side causes Serrah to look away, interrupted. Or the sudden noise was simply an excuse to break contact.

She turns back. "I've had my share of failures, too. Maybe some day the time will come... when the hearts and walls of Camber are at peace again." Smiling ruefully, she says, "I hear you and your friends are leaving tomorrow. I hope you find what it is you are looking for. May your journey have purpose, and may you find fulfillment in your days."

Serrah hesitates for a brief second, looking down. She smiles weakly at Rock again, turning slowly before moving away.
----------------------------------------------------
"Aye, may you find laughter and cheer in the coming days.  My Pepa always told me 'tis harder to move through the days with a heavy heart.'  It's a time of celebration for those starting new lives together. Though my journey be a solemn one, I have promised myself I would do these fine young couples the service of having fun, laughing, and enjoying the company of people I care about."

Turning slightly to the side, so as to give her a chance to escape with dignity, he raises a mug to his lips and says lightly: "They do look happy, don't they?"_
*(end interlude)*

My heart was glad for that discussion with Serrah.  Now there would be no confusion as to where I stand or how I feel.

The next morning, I performed a small ceremony to Billie and Andrea for the planting of the last acorn.  After much debate amongst the rest of the family, we found the perfect spot for it.  Upon growth, there was a perfect branch upon which to eventually put a swing for the children.  It was perfect.  Of course it would have to end…

I digress.  After the short ceremony, we made our way out of Camber.  I tossed another flask of dwarven ale to Stone with a note attached.  The note said: "Protect them." I even signed it with my given name and title.  Another omen, or is my mind playing tricks?

We'd only been out of the city for 2 hours travel time, if that.  Nekaya and Erim heard a strange noise.  Getting a better look, I could see an orange-red light in the sky back in the direction of Camber.  Making all haste, we rode back towards the city and friends we had just left.  We saw a couple of townsfolk on the way back, babbling things about fire, demons, and something blocking the gate.

As we came within sight of the walls of Camber, we could see walls of ice.  Two walls were set an at angle and connected to the sides of the gate, acting as a funnel for anything that might approach.  A third sat yards in front of the gate,
blocking site into the city itself.  

This was planned out.  

Actually remembering something of the drivel my father taught me, I recognized the creatures standing in front: Barbazu.  Devils from one of the planes of Hell.

Why would creatures like this be in Camber?  All I can think at that moment is finding Serrah, helping as many people as possible.  I would've ridden straight through the creatures, had Erim not suggested holding a moment for him to cast his spell of Haste upon us.  Knowing these were Barbazu, I figured we would need everything we could get.  I drank my newly acquired drought of Bull's Strength, dismounted, and waited for that feeling that comes with being quickened.

That moment unfortunately gave them time to charge towards us, just after Phaele destroyed the ice wall in front of the gate.  All that was left was a mist of steam from the meeting of fire and ice…

I quickly got myself into position, let the burning fire inside me take over as I stood to face 2 of them after destroying one with a single mighty blow to its rib cage.

At some point, a dome of ice appeared, surrounding myself and my two opponents.  The devils howled with glee, thinking me at their mercy.  I had to smile a little, for I believed that they were now trapped with ME.

I dispatched those two and struck a blow full-force onto the wall, destroying much of one side.  At the same moment, I could sense something else in there with me.  I was struck by something that appeared right beside me…a bone devil.  He thought that was the end of me, but he was sadly mistaken.  Phaele fired a bolt of lighting that struck the creature in
his upper torso and sheared off the upper half of the dome of ice.  Unfortunately, this created more mist that made it difficult to see the creature.

So difficult, in fact, that I swung a few mighty blows at it that I swore would've connected, but most missed by just the smallest amount due to the mist.  It was enough to cause the creature to summon some pestering allies and teleport away, however.  I smashed a few of the creatures mindlessly, wanting to get them away from me to get into the city proper to
look for my Serrah.  Liadan came up behind me a few times and blessed me with Lathander's healing.  Normally, that would be enough for me to calm myself, but my rage was burning white-hot.  It had to, otherwise I don't know what I would've done.

Nekaya exclaimed that there are a lot of bodies between the front gate and where the ice wall used to be…townsfolk just trying to escape…

There is a strange greenish mist rising above the town of Camber, yet I must go in.  I will not rest until I've discovered the fates of these people I care about.  

And if anything has happened to Serrah…Hell won't even be safe from me.


----------



## sniffles

*Horrors Within the Walls*

With the sounds of battle gone, all fell silent. The wall of ice to the west faded into nothingness - Erim told us that this was because the demons that had created it were now destroyed. Nekaya confirmed that none of the two dozen or so townsfolk that lay before the gates had survived. They had managed to slay two of the bearded devils before they fell, small consolation though this knowledge was to us.

As we began to move cautiously toward the gate, we saw that there were no bodies beyond it within our field of sight. Phaele warned us that the greenish cloud we saw hovering over the town was a type of spell called a 'cloudkill', though it seemed oddly streaked with black in a manner she did not recognize. We dared not breathe this green cloud, for it was poisonous. To our fortune it did not cover the entrance to the town. Then Rock hear the sound of metal striking on metal coming from the militia barracks and broke into a run.

As we raced into the barracks we were met by a startling sight: the dwarven defender Stone, who had always manned the walls so faithfully in his stolid manner, his unarmored form now pierced by many arrows and with a sword embedded full to the hilt in his side. It was obvious that he no longer lived, yet he still moved. Rock rushed forward to free his kinsman from this horrid unlife. Nikos added his many darts to the blows of my friend's hammer. Nekaya turned down another corridor and proceeded toward the muffled sounds of battle.


Phaele hurled a jet of flame at Stone as Liadan ran past me, calling out to me to aid Rock. But seeing that my friend did not need my assistance, I turned instead down the corridor to the right and followed Liadan and Nekaya. I am able to move more swiftly than Liadan in her heavy banded armor, and thus saw at once that Nekaya faced a crowd of the town militiamen, all of them now reduced to an undead state as was Stone. They had been attempting to climb over a table that had been overturned in the stairwell, but when Nekaya approached they turned to meet her. She called upon the power of Horus-Re and they cowered away from her. 

I leapt forward and slashed one of these poor unfortunates to pieces with my longsword. I heard Nikos running down the hallway behind us, indicating to me that Rock must have sent Stone to the halls of his ancestors. Then Liadan cried out in the name of Lathander, commanding the undead things to be gone, and they all fell as one. When they lay still we saw that none of them bore any wound beyond the one man I had struck. Phaele speculated that the strange appearance of the 'cloudkill' might explain this: the spell had somehow been combined with another, one that turned those slain by the poison into unliving minions of evil.

It was silent again, the sounds of combat we had heard now gone. Nekaya called out but received no response. We clambered over the bodies and the overturned table and proceeded into Serrah Puffleweis's office. Many had fallen there, hacked to pieces but with little blood - they must have been transformed by the cloud before they fell. There was no sign of Commander Puffleweis herself, but Rock found a trail of blood leading up the stairway toward the barracks roof. 

Rock rushed up onto the roof and found Serrah in the northest corner, breathing with difficulty. Liadan and Nekaya both called upon the healing mercies of their gods to aid Serrah, but they could not entirely remove the effects of the poisoned cloud. The captain was very weak. She advised us hoarsely that any other survivors would have retreated to the winter shelter beneath the town hall.

Nekaya reminded Rock of the tea leaves the druids of Silvanus had given him, and with Erim's magical aid he quickly brewed a restorative tea for Serrah to consume. Nikos and I scanned the town during this time and saw that there were in fact three or four of the greenish-black clouds hovering about. We also saw that one structure had been almost entirely destroyed, though I could not determine what building it had been.

Once Serrah had recovered somewhat, she told us that the attack had come quite abruptly, preceded by the appearance of a strange symbol in the air outside the gate. We then carried her down and out of the walls to where our horses awaited us. Rock placed her on his placid pony Spirit and insisted that she flee at once, but she refused to go until other survivors had been found within the walls. The little group we had met outside when we arrived appeared to surround her, their number having now increased to nine. 

Liadan then suggested that perhaps the temple of Chauntea might have some potions to counter the effects of the poison cloud. Though we were reluctant to separate, we decided to divide ourselves into two groups that we might search the town more swiftly. Phaele, Nikos and Nekaya would seek the home of the wizard Olson, as Phaele knew that he kept anti-venom always in supply due to his fear of snakes. The rest of our number, myself included, would go to the temple. Once our searches were completed we would meet at the town hall.

As we hurried toward the temple we saw that one of the clouds was also moving in that direction. Phaele had already warned us that these clouds seemed to have an intelligence of sorts, being 'living' spells, or so it seemed. Erim created a magical disk on which Liadan could ride so she would not fall behind. We made all haste to the temple. In the courtyard we found yet another sight to turn the stomach of even the hardiest warrior: a young girl, whom we recognized as Missy Briar, lay dead and being devoured by one of the town's many roaming dogs. The dog too was no longer living, its stomach horribly bloated with the flesh it had consumed, wisps of green gas still flowing off its body. 

The undead dog let out an eerie howl and charged us. Its cry brought the rest of our companions running to our aid. Nekaya and I both rushed to meet the bloated hound, while Nikos fired swift arrows at it and it fell. Then a great pack of other undead dogs appeared, summoned by the howl, and advanced on us in a hideous parody of life. Phaele summoned a wall of flames between us and the dogs. Some of the dogs attempted to leap through it, but within moments all of the terrible beasts had been consumed by fire. 

Both groups broke into a run, my immediate companions and I hurrying into the temple to complete our task. Rock remained at the door to watch for the advancing cloud. Liadan quickly uncovered several potions and a wand that would aid us. She distributed these among us, handing three potions of lesser healing to me and one of slightly greater power. She also employed the wand to heal some of Rock's wounds, for he was still suffering from the effects of battling the demons.

While we gathered up these items at the temple, our other friends ran to the home of the younger wizard Olson. There they found to their dismay that his corpse had been pinned to the door of his own workshop by large arrows, which they suspected had come from the bow of the mysterious stranger called Wyrstalker who had arrived on the previous evening. Olson still grasped a magic wand in one hand, and another had fallen at his feet. Phaele took up these. Within his shop they found several vials of anti-venom, as well as a staff, a magical pouch, and Stone's dwarven armor, which was apparently in the process of being enchanted. Nikos wrapped up the armor with the intention of presenting it to Rock.

When they had taken what they could from Olson's workshop, they departed for the shop of the elder wizard, Master Sonnohm. In the street nearby they found one of the visitors to the town, a woman warrior who had been serving as bodyguard to the Halruuan elder. She had evidently been slain by magic. When they came to Sonnohm's tower they found that it was the destroyed building Nikos and I had seen from the barracks roof. Nothing remained but a box chained to the foundations, which gave Nikos a shock when he attempted to touch it. They left it and turned toward the town hall.

As my party made our way toward the town hall ourselves, we came upon two more of the strangers, the two rough warrior men from Amn. They had both been slain by arrows, it seemed, but the arrows had been removed. One man bore a look of extreme horror upon his face, while his companion had been burned in a manner the mages identified as electrical damage. Erim determined that a hammer and one man's breastplate were enchanted, so Liadan took up the hammer and flung the body onto Erim's magic disk beside her. As we continued our journey she set the magic disk to wobbling as she tried to remove the man's breastplate.

When we met our friends in the courtyard outside the town hall, Nikos handed Stone's armor to Rock. Phaele and Liadan distributed the vials of anti-venom and potions among our party, and we debated whether to swallow some of the potions now, for they were intended to prevent the effects of poison rather than to heal such effects. We noted that one of the clouds was approaching. Phaele remarked that she felt we should attempt to destroy it as soon as we could. 

Then we heard a male voice speaking to someone named Mirrus. A female voice replied to him that "the signs point to it being here". Then the cloud dispersed, revealing a woman clad in dark armor - and just for a moment, the form of Elder Furnael of Halruua.


----------



## Zora

*Journal entry 10/28/05*

Pepa, we entered through the front gates after determining that all of the townsfolk were indeed dead.  I would have attended to the bodies at that time, but there may be folk inside, and they would need help first.

Upon passing through the front gates, I heard the distinct sound of battle, coming from the guardhouse!  It HAD to be Serrah, she’s too good a swordswoman to be taken down yet.  I immediately ran into the guardhouse towards the sounds, with my companions following.  Running past 2 dead soldiers, I encountered a truly sad sight: the proud warrior Stone walking as an undead, with arrows and a sword embedded in him.  At first my reaction was to yell at him that he was supposed to protect them; then the realization that he probably did stung me and I was determined to end this false existence forced upon him so that he could go to Dumathoin’s care.

My companions headed past me to a stairwell where undead soldiers were attempting to get up the stairs, then turned on my friends.  Nekaya held them at bay through the power of turning, whilst Liadan managed to destroy them with the gifts of Lathander.  None of the soldiers had any wounds on them, which was disturbing.

As I approached the stairs, I could see a trail of blood leading away up the stairs towards Serrah’s office.  I ran up the stairs, found nothing in her office, then rushed towards the roof, where I saw her: Serrah.

She was exhausted and weak as a kitten.  It turns out she had taken a few lungfuls of the greenish cloud.  We could see it better now, and Phaele claimed it was a Death Cloud, with another spell in it, possibly to animate the dead.  And it appeared sentient!  Whoever created it has much to pay for.

Supporting Serrah, she reminded us that in times of trouble, survivors would have fled towards the winter stronghold, a shelter below the town hall.  I pulled out some of the leaves the druids gave me, and with Erim’s help brewed a restorative tea for her, enough to help her move with some support.

We headed out the front gate, where we found the survivors we saw coming into town, now numbering nine strong.  Putting Serrah upon Spirit, I urged her to go to her home and family.  She stubbornly refused while there still might be survivors in town.  Knowing I would not be able to dissuade her, I pulled out the extra weapons I had on me and in my pack, and gave them to the townsfolk present, with the orders to protect her, and should something come along, to flee to safety, taking Serrah with them.

Liadan mentioned that the temple to Chauntea might have some healing potions and restorative draughts to counteract the poisonous cloud.  Phaele remembered that Olson kept vials of antitoxin always at hand, due to his fear of snakes.  He’s a good kid, I hoped he had made it.

We split into two groups: Nikos, Nekaya and Phaele to head towards Olson’s and Sonom’s places, while Liadan, Erim, Telemnar and I went to the temple, then to meet them at the winter stronghold.  

Before we could split up inside the gates however, we were struck by a truly sad sight.  Young Missy Briar, with her flame-red hair was lying in the courtyard being devoured by one of the town dogs, which had grown quite swollen with the flesh it had eaten.  Images flashed inside my mind of the time –not less than 24 hours ago- where I had given her a ride on my shoulders during the celebrations of the festival.

Bile rose in my throat as my anger threatened to take over and I wished nothing else but to wrap my hands around its throat and choke the undead life from it.  Before I could react however, Nekaya, Telemnar and Nikos slew it.  Eerie howls came from almost all around us as dozens more came rushing forward to bite at us.  Phaele, quicker of mind than I am of leg, created forth a wall of fire, incinerating the undead dogs in an instant.  I’m glad she’s on my side…

Both groups broke into runs, going for their separate destinations. At the temple, I watched one of the clouds –for there were four- moving towards us as with a purpose.  Liadan found the cache of divine draughts and we left with much haste.  On the way to the temple, we found the bodies of Stin and Lab, the brothers from Athkatla, dead in the street, apparently slain by arrows and magical lightning.  Erim discovered that a hammer and a breastplate were magical, and we took those with us.

I found out later that the other group found Sonom’s tower, which had been the only building in town utterly destroyed.  This just lends credence to the idea that this was planned.  Olson was found dead, pinned to his front door with large arrows, of the type the stranger Wyrstalker used.  He WILL pay for that.  Phaele picked up two wands that were being wielded by Olson.  The woman warrior who was serving the Halruuan elder was also found in the street, probably killed by Olson.  Kid put up a fight.  Good for him.

Turns out Nikos found Stone’s armor at Olson’s, probably there for enchantment.  I think he wants me to have it.  Not sure how I feel about that.

As we were debating using some of the anti-poison vials in our possession and attempting to destroy one of the clouds, we heard a voice come from one of the clouds.  In a voice that came from the Halruaan elder, came the statement: “Mirras, you are not correct.”
From Mirras came the response: “Signs pointed to here.”  At that, the cloud parted and a woman clad in dark armor was there…just as the form of Elder Furnael disappeared.

She’s got much to answer for…


----------



## sniffles

*A Feast of Families*

I must confess I do not personally recall seeing Elder Furnael with the woman. My own memory tells me that she rushed out of the cloud crying out for aid. But my companions tell me that this was the result of some enchantment. Nikos and Erim recall the event as I do, but the woman's subsequent actions indicate that Phaele and Nekaya must be correct and that the woman somehow enchanted my memory to suit her purposes. It was fortunate that not all of us succumbed to her spell.

Seeing as the evil cloud of death hovered so near, I had been reaching into my belt pouch for the antivenom potion Liadan had given me when I saw the woman. Phaele at once conjured a ball of lightning to hurl at the woman, and I was so confused by her reaction that I hesitated. Phaele shouted out a warning that she was not to be trusted. Having no better thought of what to do, I swallowed the potion.

Rock then rushed the woman. The green cloud began to extend a tendril toward him. The woman chanted some arcane syllables and was surrounded by an impenetrable darkness. Erim, still under the woman's spell, began to go forward to her aid. Nekaya shouted at him angrily, trying to convince him that the woman was our enemy. Liadan drew her quicksilver mace and began to strike at the cloud, causing it to dissipate where her weapon met its substance.

I began to move nearer to the area of darkness, wishing to help my friends, though I was still confused as to their cause for attacking the woman. I saw Nikos draw his blades Favor and Fortune and move into the cloud to aid Liadan's efforts, but they both found that the cloud was not so insubstantial as one might expect. It seemed able to grip them somehow and impeded their movement. Phaele spoke some sorcerous words, attempting to drive away the darkness, but her spell failed to take effect. 

Nekaya had begun to recite prayers to Elishar and spin her hakra above her head, and now a sunny glow issued from the weapon and surrounded her as she moved toward the dark. Erim also tried to banish the darkness without success. But Liadan and Nikos had succeeded in destroying the cloud with their blows, thus freeing us from fear of its poison. Now the darkness began to move toward them. Phaele called out a warning to Rock, advising him that the woman would be able to see within her dark shroud even if he could not.

A voice from within the dark shouted out a blasphemous utterance, and I felt myself grow weak and foolish. I heard the woman's voice exclaim, "Why could this not be simple?" in a peevish tone, followed by something that resembled a prayer of healing. I called out to Rock, but he did not respond. 

Liadan courageously stepped into the darkness and I heard her mace strike against something metallic. Nekaya had begun to pass into the dark area also, as the glow from her hakra spread. I thought I heard Rock's hammer strike against something. The woman uttered more arcane words and I was left standing in bewilderment, unable to determine what to do.

Phaele began to follow Nekaya's glowing form into the darkness, for the light of Nekaya's weapon was driving the dark away. Then a column of flames suddenly burst from within the darkness. I stepped forward, my wits having only just returned to me, and called out to the woman, demanding to know what was happening. She did not answer me. Nekaya's light had now entirely banished the darkness and I could see her flanked by Liadan and Rock. When she became visible, Pheale conjured a lightning bolt to strike her, and Nikos flung several of his darts.

I felt my strength returning and moved to aid my companions. As I did so, Phaele had summoned up her _thunder lance_ but failed to strike the woman, who wore a suit of heavy armor. Rock threw down his hammer and wrapped his arms about the woman, but she shrugged him off. Determined, he grappled her again and this time she could not get free. Erim called upon her to surrender but she continued to struggle in Rock's grip. I had by this time reached her and slashed at her with my blade but I could not penetrate her armor.

Now all of my companions but Nekaya plied their weapons against her in a fury. Phaele used her lance to knock the woman into unconsciousness, and Rock pinned her upon the ground. We could now see that her armor was marked with symbols, which Liadan identified as the holy emblems of the sinister goddess Shar. She carried an odd weapon, according to Liadan the chosen weapon of Shar, a ring-shaped blade called a chakram. Rock kicked it away. He bound her with the troll-gut rope we had been given by the townsfolk. 

Now that we had defeated her, we prepared to enter the town hall and seek for survivors. Rock and Liadan, however, chose to go out after the remaining clouds so that they could not come to the bolthole and attack the townsfolk. Before he departed Rock took everything he could find from the captive woman.

Inside the main hall of Camber's town hall, we found an unnatural silence. Phaele identified it as being under a spell, though much larger in area than such spells are usually made. Nikos bore our captive over his shoulders as we descended to the safe area. We could see that the door ahead was scorched. Then Nikos called out that he sensed something unseen in the corridor with us. He and Nekaya both called out for this invisible presence to show itself. Two men appeared in the chamber ahead of us. I did not know them, but Phaele recognized one as Burleau, vizier to the Elder Furnael, and Nekaya knew the other as the man Pascal whom she had so disliked for his spellcasting during the festival. 

Nikos demanded that they tell us who they sought. Burleau casually asked if we knew who waited within the chamber beyond the scorched door. He then asked if we knew of Gadron, and Nekaya, not being one to dissemble, admitted that we knew him and that his stronghold lay in the Winterwood. This was not news to the two men. Phaele and Nikos then ordered them to surrender themselves to us, and Nekaya demanded that they tell us if they were responsible for the attack on the town. Burleau showed no remorse when he answered in the affirmative. 

Phaele angrily summoned a lightning bolt to strike Pascal, and Nikos fired his bow. Phaele then surrounded the two men with a circular wall of electricity. Pascal responded by sending a line of fire down the corridor, burning us all. I drew my bow and fired into the electrical circle, but could not strike either man. Nekaya dodged past the flames and rushed into the room where the two men stood. Then Liadan and Rock reappeared, accompanied by an unknown man.

Nikos and I continued to fire arrows while Phaele plied more lightning, though both Burleau and Pascal seemed preturnaturally agile at avoiding our attacks. Pascal began to ask Erim if he was Gadron's apprentice, and also chanted a spell that transformed his fists into stone. Nekaya charged into the circle, heedless that it injured her, and attacked  Burleau, who attempted unsuccessfully to relieve her of her hakra. Erim mouthed the words of a spell to slow their agility, but his spell had no effect. 

Rock charged down the corridor and into the circle of dancing electricity. Liadan ran behind him. The stranger with them began firing arrows. Phaele chanted a spell that made a terrific noise and left Pascal deafened, but this did not prevent him from casting his own spell back at her. She stood as one dumbstruck, and I rushed into the circle to attack Pascal with my blades. When Nekaya swiped at him with her hakra a moment later he fell. Left alone, Burleau began to back away, but Liadan summoned her magic mace behind him. Rock, Nekaya and I all attacked him almost as one and he was slain. 

Nekaya dragged Pascal out of the electrical circle, but he too was dead. Rock then went to the charred door and knocked, but his knuckles made no sound on the wood. The door was evidently guarded by some powerful magical protection. I went to Phaele to see if she had been hurt, and found that though she responded in some manner to my voice, she seemed unable to speak or move on her own. While I watched over her my companions attempted to force the door open, though they failed to make any impression upon it. 

Suddenly a greenish cloud appeared at the end of the corridor, with a bright light at its center. As we all turned, expecting to face another of the deadly cloud spells, a wall of flame shot down the corridor and completely filled the chamber. Though I cringed from it, I found that it did me no harm, nor did it injure any of my friends. Only the stranger who had arrived with Rock and Liadan was burned. When the flames cleared, Gadron appeared.

The wizard told us that the evil folk we had slain had hunted him. We had already discovered that our captive, who had been caught by Pascal's flame and then Gadron's, was dead. Gadron did not say why these people sought him. He seemed older than when we had last seen him, and weary to the bone. We asked him if he could aid Phaele, and he summoned his familiar, an owl, which seemed to converse with Zahi the hummingbird for a few moments. Then Gadron touched a diamond to Phaele's forehead and she was restored to herself. 

We despaired when Gadron told us that there had been no survivors of the townsfolk beyond those we had found outside the walls - the door was sealed to hold in some horror, not to save the people of Camber. Nekaya grew angry when it seemed to her that the wizard had failed to do anything to save the townspeople. He denied this claim but gave no further explanation. For myself I think that though his efforts may have been less than ideal, he was doubtless nearly outmatched by these fiends. 

Gadron also told us that he had been unable to find any information about our missing companions. He suspected they were in some place where no magical scrying could detect them. When Liadan asked about Califax, he insisted that she could not possibly have seen Covenant's steed for the horse still waited at his stronghold.  Gadron then asked Erim and Phaele to assist him in cleansing the area of Camber, and took them to the prayer rock. Nikos went with them to keep watch. The rest of us went out to search in the event that Gadron's claim of no survivors was incorrect. 

While I did not see any of this, Nikos told us later that while they cast their spell he saw a vision of two places at once. He was both at the prayer rock and at Gadron's stronghold, which he had of course never seen before. He found himself at a pasture which held a great old horse, which he realized must be Califax. The horse did not behave in at all the same manner as when we had last encountered him. When Nikos attempted to lead him out of the pen he seemed reluctant to depart, but followed along docilely. Then the vision of Gadron's stronghold faded, and Nikos found himself standing within the walls of Camber holding Califax's halter!

Gadron announced that we must leave the town within the hour. He then surprised us all by asking Phaele to become his apprentice! He claimed that he had some great mission, of far greater import than our own efforts, in which Phaele could aid him. Phaele declined, but Gadron did not take his refusal as a permanent choice and remarked that he expected he would see Phaele again. I have little doubt that we will all see Gadron again.


----------



## Hedrin

I kept wondering during the second fight who the invisible presence was. If it was neither of the men we fought, and it didn't seem that it was, then there is still someone out there. However, Liadan was not there when the invisible guy was pointed out, so I kept my tongue.


----------



## Zora

Naw, I think it was Wyrstalker, hunting both Pascal and Burleau.  He probably disappeared when the rest of the party showed up, giving him a chance to warn Rock and Liadan to go back and help their friends...


----------



## Devo

All kinds of stuff was happening that the PC's just wouldn't be able to figure out. That's the sad part about GMing!

As to the invisible presence, that was Pascal's creation. He was a Warmage/Divine Oracle/Magehound. (Education and Arcane Devotee gave him the requisite spells and skills.) Between his Knowledge and Divination domains, he had access to Clairvoyance, which produces an invisible sensor. They heard you guys coming (and you failed to hear them), so they hid, and he put a sensor out in the hall. Nikos noticed the sensor.

We had 7 ninth level PCs. Merras was 13th level, and she put up a fight, but didn't have the ability to kill anyone. Pascal and Burleau were both 12th, and could have done a bit more, but failed to. I always worry that a warmage could completely decimate you guys, so they tend to play a bit defensively.


----------



## Zora

*Journal entry 11/25/05*

Pepa, to continue my story, this is what happened next:

The woman in black, Merras, a priestess for the harlot-god Shar, came forward chanting something to which I later found out attempted to alter the recent memories of my companions and I, succeeding with Telemnar, Nikos, and Erim.  The had no recollection of Elder Furnael, only of Merras coming out of the cloud asking for our help.

I suppose my dwarven stubbornness prevented me from being affected by her enchantment.  Nevertheless, I strode towards her to seek vengeance for the dead of Camber, ignoring the cloud of death.  My sole desire was to end her existence.  Slipping into a cold, silent fury, I drew my hammer as I approached.  Phaele was quicker, sending a ball of lightning to strike at her and the cloud prior to my arrival.

Suddenly all was black as she cast some arcane magic to engulf us all in darkness.  I could hear my friends wondering what was happening.  Phaele said something about her enspelling us and being able to see us in the darkness.  I swung a mighty blow that missed her by the smallest of margins.  She was good, and had magic assisting her.  I could tell that raw power was not going to win this contest, so needed to rely on skill as much as strength.  

Telemnar called out to me, but I did not answer, for I was remaining as silent as I could, listening for any slight movement or sound to give her away.  Finally I heard Liadan’s mace ring true on the armor of the harlot-worshipper, and I used that to connect with my hammer and cause her some amount of pain.

She moved away, me silently following, when Nekaya suddenly arrived, canceling the darkness with her Hakra.  The priestess did not care for this, while I was overjoyed.  Still, she was skilled enough to avoid my hammer and bring down a column of fire upon us.  She was overly cocky, as she had a chance to escape when we were all dazed by another of her spells, but she took the time to heal instead of flee.  Her mistake.

Seeing this would not end well if something wasn’t done soon, I dropped my hammer and went to grab her.  She resisted briefly, but I got a good hold of her.  Erim put a sword to her throat asking for her surrender.  All I wanted to do was push her onto the outstretched blade.  She spit out some profanities and struggled against me, but to no avail.  Just as I was reaching to hold her mouth shut as I held her arms pinned, my companions knocked her unconscious.  I had the fleeting feeling of happiness hoping she felt as helpless at that minute as the townspeople must have felt at the tragedy that befell them.  I bound her and asked Nikos to carry her.

Thinking that was the end of it, Liadan and I went to confront the death cloud, hoping to kill it while the others were making their way to the Winter Stronghold to rescue any survivors.  

While heading towards the cloud, out from an alleyway came Wyrstalker.  He informed us that our friends were heading towards the people responsible for all of this.  I flatly asked him if he was involved, and he said that after it started, he has been using guerrilla tactics to attempt to thwart those responsible.  I asked about Olson, not forgetting what had been done to him, when he showed us his arrows, which did not resemble the ones used to kill Olson.  I asked if he wanted to help us, can the three of us went back to the Winter Stronghold.

Little did we know that during that time Pascal and Burleau were there, trying to get through the last door of defense.  The rest of my friends were in a heated battle with them, both sides using walls of energy and throwing spells at each other.  I rushed Pascal and Burleau, passing a wall of fire just to stop in front of a wall of lighting separating me from the two of them.  Arrows flew past from Telemnar and Nikos, while Liadan and Nekaya were circling the lightning wall, ready to rush the pair.  Phaele cast a spell that caused a loud boom, deafening Pascal, who then cast something at Phaele, rendering her witless.  I moved through the wall, lightning burning me as I desired to ply my hammer about Burleau’s neck and head.  Nekaya, Liadan and Telemnar finished them off.

I attempted to knock on the stronghold door, but no sound was made, nor did it move.  I tried using a light from my coin to flash an “all clear” signal under the door, but to no response.  Just then, another greenish cloud started coming down the hallway towards us and the door.  Knowing it would kill any survivors, I drank the anti-poison draught I had, and Liadan and I went to confront it, with Nekaya, Telemnar, and Nikos behind us.  Suddenly a light shone from the center, as a wave of flame emerged and engulfed the entire hallway and room beyond, stopping at the stronghold door.  The only one affected by the flames was Wyrstalker, which was odd.  Erim stated that it was cast to not affect those of good heart.

I was surprised it didn’t affect me, as the thoughts running through my head the last few hours would hardly be deemed “of good heart”.

Out of the cloud stepped Gadron.  He said that these people were hunting him.  He looked as though he had been through a battle himself.  We asked if he could help Phaele with her condition, and he obliged.  I know I should trust him, but right now I can’t get over the fact that all these beautiful people died for him, and he doesn’t seem to care.  He says there are no more survivors and that whatever’s behind the door to the stronghold is better left there.

He asked Phaele and Erim to go with him, as he needed to “cleanse” the town.  As mad as I was, I went looking for survivors, with the rest coming with me except Nikos, who went with the spellhurlers.  I told him, if he does anything to them, to kill him.  It was wrong of me.  I was letting my emotions get in the way of rational thought.  

The rest of us went to confront and disperse the last death cloud.

We didn’t find any survivors, and the other three met us and said we had one hour to get beyond the walls of Camber before Gadron started the cleansing, and we would be lost.  It was with weary heart and watery eyes I went to gather up Stone, Olson and as many of the other bodies I could find to give them a decent burial.  In my anger, I almost left the ring Covenant gave me at the spot where Stone had fallen, as I was wondering where the new beginnings were for the dead of Camber…but I decided to keep it to put it to a better use.

Another odd thing in all this: Nikos came back leading an older-looking Califax.  Not sure how that happened, not sure I care.  

We meet Pakkin outside the walls, where he tells us there are groups of demons stationed at parts of the city wall.  Looking for some way to release the tension in my muscles, we go hunting them, only to find them climbing the walls back into Camber.  Knowing my heart, Telemnar put his hand on my shoulder and bade me wait.  Shortly thereafter, a blue-white glow covers the town, and a large, glowing blue arcane symbol appeared on the front gate.  It said “closed”.

We escorted Serrah and the now 23 in all survivors of Camber to the Puffleweiss farmstead.  It’s not a short journey, as everyone is exhausted and going it by foot.  A few outlying residents have come to see what happened and to discuss the rebuilding of Camber, or the building of a new Camber.

Serrah has stepped forward to lead these survivors as her strength returns.  She will be a good leader.

I spend the next day helping with the burial of the bodies.  I perform the ceremony for Stone.  Grandfather, take care of him.  He was a worthy defender and a good friend.  

Stone, I’m taking the armor you wore and will wear it proudly, hoping that the day I exact vengeance on Furnael, one of the last things he sees is your armor.

I tell them to expect an order of supplies within the next fortnight or so.  As soon as I can get to the next town, I’ll be sending as many supplies as the ring Covenant gave me can buy.  I figure it’s the least Lathander can do to help this small community start anew…


----------



## sniffles

Ouch! Yet more story hour lost to the ether after the database crash. Luckily I have backups. I'll repost them soon.


----------



## sniffles

*A Chance for Justice?*

It has been 8 days since we departed from what remains of Camber. So much has occurred in that time that it will be difficult to chronicle it all in a sensible manner, but I will do my best. When I present this journal to my beloved on our reunion I hope that my recollections will make sense to her, Corellon willing.

The wizard Gadron had told Phaele and Erim that he would "cleanse" the town, though he did not explain in what manner he meant this. We had only a short time to search for survivors within the walls, and as he had predicted we found none. Once we had departed from within the town the gates were shut and marked with an arcane sigil that conveyed a simple message to deter the curious. We caught a glimpse of a number of demons entering the town, presumably to be destroyed or trapped there by some arcane means of Gadron's making.

I suspect that most of my companions would have remained to aid Serrah Puffleweis and the few other survivors, had not a burning desire for vengeance compelled us to continue our journey. Liadan performed a moving memorial ceremony for the dead and we departed with heavy hearts. Serrah and the others believe that with time they will be able to reoccupy the town and begin again, though we have our doubts.

Before we left the town, Nekaya swore an impassioned oath to Elishar to seek justice for the slain and vengeance upon Elder Furnael. She wrote a letter to be delivered to the elders of Halruua complaining fiercely of his deeds. Phaele advised that such a letter might be at best ignored and at worst ill-advised, and reminded Nekaya that the entire nation of Halruua cannot be held at fault for Elder Furnael's evils. Nekaya, I think, is not convinced. It is her belief that all are responsible for the evils that others do, if they do not act to prevent such evils. I do not think Phaele was able to change Nekaya's mind entirely, but Nekaya was persuaded to make some alterations to the text of her letter so that the elders might find it less offensive. Though not all of my companions nor I agreed with the young paladin's opinions, we all agreed to sign the letter.

Nekaya is also convinced that Gadron, too, is at fault for the deaths of the citizens of Camber. She refuses to believe that he did anything in their defense. I know too little of wizards myself to be certain what he may or may not have done. I do not find Gadron a personable man, but that does not mean that he is of an evil nature, and in any case Nekaya would likely be able to detect it if his intentions were truly sinister. 
I think that she simply wishes to find someone on whom to assign blame, when she is not blaming herself for failing to protect the people of Camber from a doom she had no power to prevent.

As I had mentioned earlier, we have also come into care of Califax. Covenant's mighty steed seems somehow lessened in the time that we have been separated from him. He is passive and shows his age far more than he did when Covenant was present. Liadan insists upon looking after him herself, though of course I have offered to assist her. But I understand her desire. Califax is after all her father's horse, and she is convinced that her father will never return to her.

Nekaya held a vigil for three days, fasting and praying, before we took our leave of Camber. When she had recuperated, she called us all to her side and told us that she had received a vision. This vision told her to continue to the south to find enemies and justice. Her intention is to follow Elder Furnael, who she assumes will be returning to Halruua. Should our path still continue to Calimshan as we had intended, this means that we must part from her. Now that we have arrived in Ankhapur, I suspect that with her usual youthful impetuousness, she has misinterpreted the message.

The bustle and color of Ankhapur seems almost unreal after the terrible events in Camber. There is a festival of sorts taking place here, though nothing of the sort that took place on Camber's last day. The city is very crowded and seems to me to be pressed together on far too small an area of land, though most human cities seem cramped to me. The crowds here make me miss the meadows and gardens and great trees of my home.

On arriving we at once observed that there had been some sort of disturbance at the gate. Nikos, Liadan and Nekaya went to question several city guardsmen about the trouble, and Nekaya and Liadan offered the divine healing of their deities, which earned them a writ in gratitude that they may reclaim for healing at one of the local temples. While they spoke with the guardsmen, Nikos questioned a bystander who provided much information about the city and recent events.

It seems that over the past few days there have been several strange deaths, caused by the sudden appearances of monstrous creatures. Only the night before an ape with many arms had appeared and slain a man - a man who had already been reported dead! The creatures disappear as swiftly as they appear. How the dead man could be slain again the informant could not say. But our interest in this strange tale was deterred by the presence of two celebrities in the city. The first is Tyrion Sinistral, a paladin of the god Tyr, a man of great reputation. It was the second, however, who most aroused our interest. According to Nikos' informant, Elder Furnael of Halruua has been staying in Ankhapur for several weeks!

Naturally Nekaya wanted to go at once to the governor's palace, where Elder Furnael was reportedly staying, and expose his misdeeds to the governor. Erim was particularly opposed to any open confrontation of Elder Furnael, though he claims to have no fear of retribution. I am not one to counsel against confrontation when it is battle, but in this sort of matter I am not so willing to rush ahead without preparation. It occurred to me that the governor of so large a city as Ankhapur would have no good reason to see a band of adventurers such as ourselves. I doubted that the folk of Ankhapur would care what had happened to a small town such as Camber, it not being under their rulership, and though Liadan comes of a minor noble family of Cormyr, that does not seem to me reason enough for the governor to grant us an audience. 

Nekaya, of course, did not wish to be counseled against immediate retribution, but we at last prevailed upon her to wait. The news we had heard was somewhat contradictory to what we knew of Elder Furnael, for we were told that he had arrived entirely alone, all of his retinue lost in the storm at sea. It was also said that the elder had been ill for some days and had not left the palace. Nekaya was persuaded that we should first be certain this man was the same man we knew before we made any plans of bringing him to justice. It was possible that this man might be some impostor, or even that the man we saw in Camber was the false elder.

In addition, Nekaya seeks to contact the paladin of Tyr, for Tyr is god of justice, and this paladin may be able to aid us in finding a way to bring the murderers of Camber to justice. Now we wait to observe the man in the palace, and to find an opportunity to speak with the paladin.

But this discovery in Ankhapur is not the only surprise we have had in the past few days. Liadan also revealed to us that Lathander has granted her the ability to magically contact any person of her choosing, no matter where that person may be. She has been using this ability in an attempt to reach our missing friends. Thus far she has had no success, for though this spell is divinely granted it is not guaranteed success. There may be some other magic preventing our friends from responding. 

But Liadan has reached one other person of whom we know: Fallon Nightstar, who deserted us or was taken from us while we waited on the mountainside immediately after our friends left us. Ever taciturn, Fallon has refused to answer questions put to him by this magical communication, and in any case the spell does not permit a long conversation. Fallon is now in his home city of Amn. It may be that when we have completed our business in Calimshan, we will travel to Amn to find out what became of him. But that is a decision best left for another day.

In the meanwhile, while we wait to observe Elder Furnael, we have accumulated a quantity of items we have no use for, the spoils of battle against the ogres and the despoilers of Camber. Many of these items are magical, though many also are unusable for us, either because they are made for creatures far larger than any of us, or because they use the foul shadow magic that none of us would sully our hands with. Phaele has seen to determining what these items are so that we can know their true value, and such items that we can use have been distributed among us. 

We are staying at an inn called the Cobblestone, which was recommended to us by the fellow at the gate. Somehow it seems that Gadron has learned our whereabouts, though I suppose I should not be surprised that a wizard of his power could do this. 
A package arrived addressed to us, which turned out to contain a pair of saddlebags. When Nekaya opened them she found that they held far more within them than any ordinary saddlebag. After she had drawn out a collapsible chair Liadan recognized that these must be her father's. Along with them came all of Califax's harness and tack. Naturally Liadan has taken charge of all of these things. 

I must pause now. We are being circumspect and even here in the Cobblestone Inn we are keeping watch, in case Elder Furnael should attempt to dispose of us before we can expose him. I pray that Corellon keep watch over all of my friends, and most of all over my dear Erendis, wherever she may be.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Sword of Justice*




The festival which is taking place in Ankhapur at this time that includes among its activities a horse race. Liadan convinced me to enter Aratan in this race. Ankhapur's citizens are evidently quite proud of the horses bred in their climes - justifiably so if I may judge by the animals I saw at the festival grounds. I paid two silver pieces for entry into the race. To my amusement, Liadan attempted to improve my standing among the competitors by boasting of Aratan's speed. 

In the hope that he can aid us in bringing Furnael to justice, we have decided to seek the advice of the paladin of Tyr, Sir Tyrion. Nicos had learned that he had been holding audiences in a manor house in the city. It was decided that all of us would proceed there as early in the day as feasible to seek an audience with the paladin.

Already a line of supplicants had formed outside the manor when we arrived. These were being overseen by several warriors known as Soldiers of Tyr, who served in Sir Tyrion's retinue. We were questioned by these men as to our business with the paladin, though they acknowledged only Nicos and Nekaya. They showed some interest in the fate of Camber, as did some others among the waiting throng. Rumors abounded regarding the destruction of the town, most of them wildly speculative. 

After arranging for an audience at noon, my companions and I parted company for a short while. At midday we met again at Sir Tyrion's manor and were conducted into a dining hall to meet the representative of Tyr. He kindly shared his midday meal with us. 

Sir Tyrion is a most impressive man of middle years, who strangely has bound up his left hand in such a way that it is withered to the size of a child's hand. He bears a mighty blade known as Justice which contains some powerful divine grace. This blade he wears on his back in a baldrick at all times, so that one may see its guard in the form of a balance scale over his shoulder. Such is the power of this sword that most of my friends and I felt unworthy to be in its presence. I experienced a sudden wave of guilt for every minor transgression I have ever committed. Only Nekaya seemed little affected by the aura of judegement the sword radiated. 

After we had dined - most of us in silence, cowed by our feelings of shame - Nekaya showed Sir Tyrion the ring taken from the wizard Pascal in Camber, which he examined most thoroughly. Then he asked each of us to swear upon Justice as to the truth of our claims. When he drew the sword from its sheath it transformed from a longsword into a kind of scepter. Once we had each laid a hand on this scepter and testified to what we recalled of our experiences in Camber - my own memory still being inaccurate according to my friends, as a result of the spell cast on me by the priestess of Shar - Sir Tyrion assured us that he would speak as soon as possible with Elder Furnael. 

His intention at that time was to summon the elder to him for questioning, and thus we waited to witness this event. But Elder Furnael would not come to Sir Tyrion, and the paladin then arranged to go to the governor's palace. We were given a choice to remain at the manor or be summoned once he returned. Rock and Nekaya chose to remain while the rest of us returned to the Cobblestone Inn.

Our dinner at the inn was a quiet one, for most of us still felt the effects of Sir Tyrion's aura. Nicos in particular was visibly shaken by this experience, having already confessed to us that his past has contained some actions of which he is not proud. But despite our solemn demeanor, we did overhear the other patrons of the inn discussing various affairs of the day, including the plentiful rumors regarding Camber. We did not disabuse any of these folk of their misconceptions. Nicos also overheard some folk of the Millwright family, who are evidently horse breeders of some good standing, whispering and plotting as to how they might win the horse race. 

Late in the evening Nekaya came to call us back to speak with Sir Tyrion. He told us that Elder Furnael had answered all his questions and denied all accusations. Sir Tyrion evidently has some ability to sense the truth or falsehood of a statement, and he stated that he could not sense that Elder Furnael's remarks were either false or true. He advised us that should Elder Furnael suddenly depart from the city, the paladin would consider this an admission of guilt and pursue him. 

He also permitted us to perceive precisely what he had experienced during his conversation with Furnael. In some manner Justice is able to preserve a memory of what it perceives, and by touching the sword-scepter we were also able to see this as though we had been present. It was by this means we were able to confirm that the man we met as Elder Furnael in Camber and the man appearing under that name here are the same. 

Now we are more confused than ever as to how Elder Furnael could seemingly be in two places at once. For now we will continue to watch him, seeking any opportunity to expose his secrets. It is still possible that some other person was masquerading as the Halruuan. 
I pray that Corellon Larethian give us all the wisdom to act when the proper moment comes.

In the meanwhile I must prepare for the horse race. I have every confidence in Aratan, and will pray only that Corellon keep him safe from harm. And as always, I wish that my beloved Erendis could be here, but as she is not I pray that she be safe. 

*Quips & Quotes for this session:*

Jubilee: "Justice waits for no man."
Setni (Nicos' player): "Nor does lunch, apparently."

Zora: "I wonder if _Heward's Handy Haversack _ is waterproof? I could fill it with water using the rune of _create water_."
Devo: "You need a 7-foot straw."
Hedrin: "Heward's Handy Sippy Cup!"

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fortunes and Farewells*

We have managed to gain personal experience of the monstrous creatures that have been plaguing this city of late. My friends and I were merely walking through the streets this day when I sensed something peculiar and turned to be confronted by a huge, black, horned beast that had appeared without warning. No doubt it was summoned by some dark witchery. This massive creature began to thrust its way through the pedestrians on the street, hurling them aside like so many leaves tossed on a fast-flowing stream. 

I drew my swords and leapt to strike it at once. I believe that Erim may have cast a spell of haste upon the us all but I was so concentrated upon halting the beast's charge that I am not certain. At that time I was not aware that it had a particular target, but my companions observed a man bearing an odd smoldering dagger who seemed to be the focus of the monster's fury. This man fled into a side alley rather than face the creature. 

My blades struck true again and again, though the monster's black hide was as tough as steel. My friends also attacked the beast, but so large was it that I could not see them beyond its bulk. Erim had chanced to move up within sword's reach of the beast and it caught him on its horns and tossed him into the air just as I struck it a fatal stab. It would have collapsed atop him had I not caught hold of him and drawn him out of the way. 

Once it was slain the monster simply vanished as though it had never been. This confirmed for Erim and Phaele that some wizardry was afoot. Of the man it had been pursuing we could find no trace other than his peculiar weapon. 

Afterward Liadan presented each of us with a small brooch in the form of Lathander's emblem. Through these she can extend her deity's healing mercies to us at a distance. She regretted that she had been unprepared to present these gifts to us prior to our encounter with the black creature, but thanks to Corellon none of us had suffered any serious harm. 

We struggled with the decision as to how to proceed in our inquiries regarding Elder Furnael. 
Our small company has little power to affect one of such lofty position, and though perhaps Nekaya would not agree with me on this, we cannot merely attack him on the street. We have concluded that we must seek more information. It is still possible that some other person masqueraded as the elder to mislead us.

We have attempted to watch Furnael further, but rumors tell that he has been ill for the past week. He is reputed to be planning to attend the horse race. Perhaps we will see him at that time. Other rumors indicate that the Millwright family intend to prevent Sir Tyrion from judging the race. We have advised him of this, but it seems unlikely such a plot can succeed against one so well-protected.

Nekaya has learned by questioning some of the servants at the governor's palace that Furnael fell ill at about the same time that Camber was attacked. Phaele and Rock learned that prior to his illness he had purchased a number of enchanted items and exotic animals. Phaele thinks this odd, for the items he purchased would not ordinarily be of interest to one as well-versed in the arcane arts as an elder of Halruua. Things which seem exotic to us are quite ordinary in her homeland. This discovery further suggests to me that some impostor is masquerading as the elder. But does this then mean that the man we met in Camber was the true Halruuan wizard?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It seems that the Millwright family are more devious and more determined to win the race than I had imagined possible. They have attempted to poison Aratan!

I took him to the festival grounds to exercise this morning, and found that he did not seem quite himself. When we returned to the inn I sought Liadan's aid, for she is not only a healer but also a trained farrier. She quickly determined that Aratan had been poisoned. An examination of the stables revealed sacks of contaminated grain.

We called the ostler to us to question him, and under our angry gaze he soon confessed that the Millwright family had persuaded him to allow them to feed the poisoned grain to my faithful steed. I lost my temper at this point and caught hold of his shirt front, lifting his feet off the ground. He will think carefully before he crosses one of the Tel'Quessir again, I believe. 

The stable manager was summoned and apologized profusely for this affair. The ostler was dismissed from his position, and Aratan was given free lodging. Liadan called upon Lathander's healing energies to ease some of Aratan's discomfort. Tomorrow she will be able to summon further healing grace. 

Rock was furious when I explained to him what had occurred. I have little doubt that if he can arrange it the Millwrights will suffer his wrath for their actions.

As we dined this evening, Erim told us of a peculiar encounter he had experienced earlier. An unknown woman had approached him and offered to assassinate Elder Furnael for an exhorbitant sum! Naturally he scoffed at her suggestion. Then Nicos shocked us all with an unexpected announcement: he has decided to join the retinue of Sir Tyrion!

He was greatly impressed by the paladin, and the aura of judgement we experienced during our meal with Tyrion has made Nicos think on his past and his desire to atone for his previous actions. He feels that service with Tyrion will be the best way in which to do this. 
In preparation for his departure he gave me one of the well-crafted shortswords he carries, and also the enchanted archer's bracers we found among the ogres in the Cloven Mountains. 

I am of course grateful for these items, but sorry to see Nicos leave us. He has been with us so short a time and we have had little opportunity to know him well. I know that Liadan will be particularly saddened by his departure. He has already become like a brother to her. But if this new direction will ease his heart, then I wish him well. I pray that Corellon watch over him. 

*Quips & Quotes:*

Devo: "It has all the hallmarks of a summoned creature."
Zora: "Aw, it's a Hallmark creature - for when you care enough to summon the very best."


----------



## sniffles

*A Race for Justice*

The day of the horse race dawned with no sign of Rock or Liadan. Rock had been so insensed by the attack on Aratan that he had set off to take the Millwright family to task for their behavior. Liadan had accompanied him to keep him out of trouble - a futile task, I fear.

I made my way to the fairgrounds where the race was to begin and took Aratan for a quiet ride through some open country that lay near to the fair. As I rode I noted two other riders coming along behind me. At first I paid them little mind, but after a short while I began to be convinced that they were following me with no good intent. My suspicion was confirmed when I turned Aratan and rode past them in the opposite direction. They did not acknowledge my greeting, and one of them bore a crossbow. 

As I continued back toward the faigrounds, I heard the snap of a bowstring. Before I could steer Aratan aside, a bolt had struck him in the near flank. Observing that the injury was not serious, I quickly took charge of my startled steed and raced back toward his attacker. This insult was too much to bear. My fine mount had done this fellow no harm, and to risk Aratan's life over a mere competition seems ludicrous to me. But I am afraid I lost my composure.

Two swift slashes with Sulian brought the crossbowman down, while his accomplice fled. I then dismounted and examined Aratan's wound. I had the foresight to bring several potions of healing in my saddlebags and applied one of these. Then I turned my attention to the injured man. I noted that the side of his face wore a purpling bruise that I had not inflicted; I later learned that must have been Rock's doing. As I did not wish to kill this man I used another potion to heal him sufficiently that he would not expire. When he regained his sense I remarked to him that perhaps he ought to find a more honorable method of winning races, such as having a good horse. Then I mounted Aratan once more and returned to the fairgrounds.

The blood on Aratan's flank caused some consternation among the other riders. I cleaned him and prepared to await the start of the race. My friends soon arrived and Liadan kindly extended Lathander's mercy to Aratan to relieve him of the last effects of the poisoned grain. I left my blades with her as the race officials indicated weaponry would be frowned upon.

The other competitors and I gathered to observe as a gnome summoned up an illusory map to show us the racecourse. The course wound through various pieces of terrain and passed several potential obstacles. Along the way, guides in red vests would help to keep the racers from straying, and judges would also be present to deter any attempts at diverging from the course. We were told that we might increase our winning scores by taking a stave topped with a red flag from a barrel during the last third of the race.

My friends wished me luck and warned me against two of the other competitors, who were members of the troublesome Millwright family. I had noted that the two men I had encountered during my morning ride showed signs of having been involved in a scuffle, and the two Millwright riders showed similar evidence of injury. Rock looked quite smug when he pointed them out to me. 

I said a brief prayer to Corellon for the safety of my mount before the race began. Despite his experiences during the morning, Aratan performed admirably. We galloped past a flock of geese and through an apple orchard, having already achieved such a lead on our competitors that I felt confident enough to snatch an apple from a bough as we passed beneath. A flock of sheep and two herd dogs provided no distraction, as I called out to the dogs to heel and they readily obeyed my command. When we reached a small bridge crossing a stream I chose to take a nearby ford instead.

A red-vested guide directed me to the right, and I permitted Aratan to run on a short distance before realizing that the map I had seen indicated a turn to the left after crossing the stream. Fortunately this unintended detour did not cause me to lose my lead. More amused than angered by yet another subterfuge from the Millwright clan, I turned my steed back to the correct course.

I must have lost my concentration, however, for I failed to properly judge the distance when I came to the barrel of staves, and missed my grasp. Another Millwright supporter attempted to startle Aratan by hurling some exploding object at him but I was able to steer him away enough that it did not deafen us. As we galloped toward the final stretch more Millwright compatriots hurled rotten vegetables at us. Poor Aratan crossed the finish line covered in filth. I did not realize until I saw my companions' elated faces that we had won the race!

The Millwrights had failed in whatever scheme they had prepared to prevent Sir Tyrion from judging the race. He stood upon a small dais beneath a tent, with the city governor and Elder Furnael nearby. I noticed that there was a second man with the Halruuan elder, wearing a similar style of dress and surrounded by orbiting magical stones, but I did not know who he was.

I was already beginning to realize the import of my winning: in addition to a handsome statue of a horse and a purse of 800 gold pieces, I would be given an opportunity to seek a boon of the Justice of Tyr!

Suddenly my attention was drawn to a figure in the audience who appeared to have smoke emanating from his person. This reminded me of the peculiar knife we had found in the street on the previous day, following the attack by the huge black beast. The smoldering figure appeared to be moving toward the dais. Then a knife hurtled toward Elder Furnael! It struck some invisible force near the Halruuan's body and hung motionless in the air. 

Furnael's features curled into a cruel smile as he began the gestures to summon some arcane force, and a shape began to form nearby. The audience screamed in panic as a huge golden bear, covered with bony spikes, appeared beneath the tent!

*Quips & Quotes for this session:*

Jubilee: "Nekaya utters a short prayer to Elishar to heal this vessel and Rock gets 30 HP back."
Devo: "And Elishar says this vessel is only a quarter full!" _(Rock has over 120 HP - he'd lost about 80% in a bar fight)_

Devo (to Nekaya): "You see no evil in this man."
Erim: "And no trans-fatty acids!"

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next session: *A Furnael and Four Elders*

The huge golden bear at once began to target the would-be assassin. As I stood gaping in astonishment, Liadan approached the dais and handed me my swords. But I did not draw them. Furnael began to gesture and mouth arcane syllables once more, his eyes on the man who had hurled the smoking knife at him. A burst of magical energy lanced out from the Halruuan, but the assassin deftly managed to avoid the effect of the spell.

Sir Tyrion shouted some words about justice, though I cannot now recall quite what he said. He brandished his sword imperiously. I could see that Nekaya was casting some divine enchantment on the assassin, though it seemed to me that she was calling upon one of her gods to heal the man, much to my confusion. As Erim clambered onto the dais I felt the familiar tingle of his spell of haste. But I had no opportunity to avail myself of my increased alacrity.

Rock struck the bear reluctantly with his hammer, bringing the skull-shaped head down on the creature with a resounding blow. When he struck a second time the bear collapsed on top of the man it had been assaulting and then simply vanished. I recognized the signs of cold fury on Rock's face as he bellowed at Furnael. Furnael then cried out incongruously for justice. The second Halruuan wizard flung a spell at Rock. It was countered by a burst of arcane force from somewhere within the crowd and I realized that Phaele must have blocked the Halruuan's wizardry with her own.

Sir Tyrion called for all aggression to cease, and I was cowed by the power within his words. Furnael then accused my friends and I of aiding the assassin! One of the Halruuans conjured a huge blue hand of spectral force that thrust Rock away from the dais. He struggled fiercely for a moment before the hand winked out of existence beneath his might. In the meanwhile Nekaya had begun to argue with Furnael, who demanded that the assassin be executed on the spot.

Sir Tyrion once more called for justice, but Furnael did not heed him. The Halruuan sent a bolt of lightning at the fallen assassin, and Nekaya interposed her body to shield the injured man, taking the brunt of the bolt herself. Furnael's action so offended Sir Tyrion that he struck the wizard in the back of the head with the pommel of his sword!

As I gaped in surprise, I became aware that the air surrounding us was filled with arcane energies. Four figures abruptly materialized around the area in which Furnael stood. I knew by their elaborate attire that they must also be Halruuan mages of great power. One floated in the air like a tuft of thistledown, while another was wreathed in flames that did not burn him. All had enchanted stones circling their heads and bore staffs or wands in their hands, and their eyes glowed an eerie blue.

The mage who stood by Furnael began to speak, and as he drew breath, Furnael vanished! One of the new arrivals exclaimed, "It is worse than we feared - he must be stopped," and all four of the wizards also disappeared, along with the man who had stood beside Furnael. This left my friends and I standing alone with Sir Tyrion.

The assassin clambered to his feet and Sir Tyrion touched him with his sword, pronouncing some portentous words to dispel all pretense. The assassin's form shifted and blurred, transforming from an ordinary man to a strange greyish creature with indistinct features - 
I believe he was a doppelganger. He appeared startled by this transformation and swiftly resumed the appearance of a man.

Under Nekaya's questioning the doppelganger admitted that he had masqueraded as Furnael during the time that Camber was under siege. Afterward the elder had attempted to slay the shapechanger, and the doppelganger had slain four people and assumed their identities in an attempt to elude the elder's attacks. This explained both how Furnael could be in two places at once, and the reason behind the strange appearances of monstrous creatures in Ankhapur, as Furnael had attempted to dispose of the shapeshifter. 

Sir Tyrion took charge of the assassin to bring him to justice. Though Nekaya and Liadan asked for mercy on his behalf, it seems likely that the shapechanger will die for his crimes. I was surprised when Nekaya sought clemency for the assassin, for she has been so vengeful in pursuit of Furnael. But perhaps her more recent allegiance to Elishar has softened her. Sir Tyrion assured her that should the Halruuans not return, he would continue his pursuit of Furnael.

A scant moment after he stated this, two of the Halruuans reappeared. One of them was the younger man who had stood with Furnael. His name was Geeghan Waas, a magehound of Halruua. Waas explained to us that the other elders had succeeded in capturing Furnael and would return him to his native land to meet justice, stripped of all his arcane power. He would be questioned thoroughly regarding his evil acts. While Waas spoke to my friends and I, the other wizard conversed with Sir Tyrion.

Rock asked Waas if Furnael's possessions might be sold and the proceeds sent to the survivors of Camber. Waas seemed pleased by this idea and stated that he would suggest it to the council of elders. He then produced a small bag and a chest adorned with ornate latches and a silver symbol upon its lid. I am told this symbol is the sigil of Mystra, goddess of magic, who is greatly revered in Halruua. He offered both bag and chest to us in reward for our aid in capturing Furnael. 

Rock took charge of the bag, which was filled with a quantity of precious gems. These were enchanted gems of the variety the Halruuans have encircling their heads. The chest held stacks of what at first appeared to be wooden disks bearing the tenets of Mystra. But when touched these disks transformed into platinum coins! The Halruuan elder explained that this was a mere token of their gratitude, and that we would remain in high esteem among his people. I am proud of my companions for their determination not to let Furnael escape retribution.

Magehound Waas then spoke privately with Phaele for a moment. When she turned back to us she explained that her parents had been afflicted by some mysterious illness that seemed to affect only the households of those with sorcerous power. Sorcerers are not well regarded in Halruua, hence Phaele's departure from her homeland. But as a result of her parents' illness Phaele intended to accompany the elders back to Halruua. She knows our intended destination and can perhaps even communicate with us by contacting Sandrue in Arrabar, who has the other enspelled book. 

It is sad to say farewell to yet another of our company, but I cannot begrudge her the opportunity to be reunited with her family in their time of need. As the Halruuans were departing immediately to return to their native land, our farewells were perforce kept brief. 

I pray that Corellon keep Phaele and her family safe, and that the people of Halruua will maintain their vigilance against the temptation to evil. Now I must go and contemplate the boon Sir Tyrion granted me. I do not wish to squander such a gift. Naturally my inclination is to seek some sign as to the fate of my dear Erendis. Corellon grant me wisdom!

*Quips & Quotes for this session:*

Devo: "The bear bellows - meow!"
sniffles: "The bear has laryngitis!"
Hedrin: "Bearyngitis."

Erim: "I cast _Bigby's Interposing Paladin_."

sniffles: "Come on! I don't have all instant!"

Devo: "Who pinched my guano?"

Zora tells a story about an orc running away with his PC's magic dagger impaled in its back.
Jubilee: "That's why you should never let the bad guys escape - you never know what magic items they might have impaled in their backs."
Erim: "Oh, look, he's got a magic ring impaled on his finger."

Devo: "Brimstone Keep sprang up overnight like an _instant fortress_, but not mithral like _Daern's Instant Fortress_."
Zora: "Bob Vila's Instant Fortress. This Old Fortress."


----------



## sniffles

*A Foul Fate Averted*

*Between sessions * 

I missed the most previous session of this campaign due to illness (stupid cold!).

Telemnar received a 'boon' from Tyrion Sinistral, paladin of Tyr, as a result of winning the horse race in Ankhapur (which he did by rolling well on Ride checks, not because he's a PC).

After careful consideration, the question Telemnar asked of Sir Tyrion's sentient sword, Justice, was this: "How may I be reunited with my dear wife?"

Here is the response of the sword, emailed to me by our illustrious GM, Devo:

"You stand before Tyrion Sinistral, with Judgement held out between you.
Tyrion bids you place your hands upon his blade, then closes his eyes.
You touch Judgement, and instinctively close your own eyes.

A hollow, emotionless voice echoes from out of the darkness.

"Injustice! Constructed by immortal artefact, not divine.
This question cannot be answered by cosmic being,
For this place is hidden from cosmic sight;
Mortal eyes must find the way.
Spirit and form sundered one from another.
Great injustice to the Elf Lord, who has not collected his due.
Greatness is measured in deed and intent,
And only in the Shadows of Greatness will you find your answer."


There is a power to this cryptic answer, if an answer it is. And yet
Telemnar has the deep-buried feeling that everything he needs is hidden
in this riddle. The consideration and introspection that comes from
pondering Tyr's answer opens up new paths of contemplation for our elf
warrior.

Telemnar gets +2 Wisdom." 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

_I'm going to dive right into our latest session, since I missed the previous session, and Telemnar hasn't told any of the other PCs except Rock about the divination he received._

When we had dispatched all of the monstrous creatures, we turned our attention to the huge horror that had remained where it sat near the dwarven wagons. Rock charged up to it, still filled with cold rage, and began to pound it with his hammer.

I rode Aratan after him, but on approaching the thing I thought it wiser not to risk my mount even with the handsome new barding I had purchased in Ankhapur, particularly after seeing how one of its spawn nearly slew Pekuah. I leaped down and ran to my friend's side, but before I could reach him the hideous creature had extruded a portion of itself and caught hold of him, lifting him above my head. By the time I was within reach it engulfed my friend!

I began to slash and hack at the thing in an effort to cut my way through to Rock. Nekaya and even Pakkin came up beside me and joined in this effort. The goblin is more courageous than I have given him credit for in the past.

The creature struck at me several times with its extrusions but I was able to avoid the brunt of its blows. Liadan sent Lathander's healing energies to all of us through the brooches she had given us, and seared the monster with her god's holy light. At last it fell still, and we were able to cut Rock free.

We had only a few moments to enjoy our victory, however, for we saw in the distance that more monsters were coming toward us, following a trail of slime that led off into the distance. As we caught our breath and enjoyed the application of more divine healing from Liadan and Nekaya, we were approaced by a dwarf wearing the emblem of the dwarven god Clangeddin. Rock has been teaching me of the gods of his people.

This dwarf spoke to us in the common tongue, telling us that we should not be so pleased with our victory for this monster we had just vanquished was the third of its kind he and his brethren had seen. He was near to collapsing from exhaustion as he spoke. Nekaya and Liadan then called on the power of their gods to give him relief of his weariness and to remove some disease that one of the creatures had inflicted upon him. After this he seemed less gruff in his manner.

All the while we were speaking with the dwarf - who never told us his name - we continued to hear a strange chanting that had been going on during our struggle with the monsters. The dwarf believed that to be coming from the source of whatever was bringing these horrors into existence.

He and his brethren refused to leave the wagons, even after Liadan had healed most of their wounds, explaining that the goods they carried were too valuable to abandon. I thought this a strange way of looking at the matter and asked Rock what could be so valuable that the dwarves would risk their lives. The priest replied that the items in the wagons were the fruits of their labor. When I remarked that only one's friends and loved ones are worth dying for he did not respond. He did confide to us that among the items they carried was a quantity of starmetal, which he believed was attracting the monsters in some manner.

We mounted our steeds and parted company with the dwarves, leaving them in better condition to face the approaching creatures. It was paramount to prevent any further creatures from being brought into the world. Erim had determined that most probably some entity was summoning the monsters from another plane of existence.

We followed the trail of slime for a distance, all the while seeing monsters pass us by, seeming interested only in reaching the dwarven caravan. At last we came upon a small hillock and saw the source of the creatures. On the hill a ring of figures surrounded a small altar, and above them a dark rent had appeared in the sky, as if some horror from another realm had torn a hole into our world.

Through the rent we could see something vast and dark moving slowly. Innumerable black tentacles extended down from this rift, some of them plunging into the hill, others groping about as if seeking something. All around the hill a distortion filled the air like waves of heat from a fire. Erim told us this must be some magical defense for the figures around the altar, to prevent us from attacking with spells or bows at a distance.

Seeing that approaching the altar would be difficult in the presence of the tentacles, we quickly formed a plan of attack. At that point, Pakkin to my surprise offered up four potions in his possession that would cause a person to grow larger. He was willing to share them with us. I accepted one gratefully, as did Liadan, Nekaya, and Rock.

Erim suggested that he should cast several spells upon my person so that I could attack the altar directly. First he cast an enchantment that turned my skin to stony hardness. I swiftly drank a potion I had long carried that would give me the strength of a bull. Then Erim transformed me into an ethereal figure of mist.

I found that I could not move quickly in this form, though I could float along without touching the earth and the tentacles did not perceive me. As I proceeded to the altar, my friends struggled to make their way through the forest of black tentacles. All of them were caught and held at times, though most were able to break free and continue toward the altar. Poor Erim, however, was unable to free himself and could not draw nearer.

When I had reached the altar Erim pronounced the command that would return me to solidity. I found that on the altar lay a corpse that appeared to have had its heart torn out. With a murmured prayer to Corellon I positioned myself to straddle this poor unfortunate so that I could attack the mages from a higher vantage.

Attacking the wizards and priests was not as simple as I had hoped. I realized once I stood above them that these figures were no longer human. Their features seemed to have melted like silver in a crucible, and several of them looked as though two persons had been fused together. I quickly discovered that the magical field we had passed through to approach the hill was not their only defense. Any wound I inflicted upon them appeared to be spread to all, such that no one figure suffered much injury.

When I struck at the wizards the tentacles began to grasp at me. I was able to pull myself free of their grasp, but this slowed my ability to attack my foes. One tentacle caught hold of my shortsword and wrenched it from my hand. I swiftly drew _Tasarol _ and continued my assault, focusing my blows on only one of the spellcasters who had extended a tentacle from himself and was using it to threaten Rock.

At the same time a great swarm of black insects had emerged from the rift overhead and began clambering over Rock. He resisted their stings and directed his attacks at the tentacled mage. Liadan first struck some of the others with her mace, but a tentacle disarmed her. She then began to call Lathander's power to sear them with light.

Pakkin had insisted upon coming with us, but was quickly caught up by the tentacles and could not get free. Nekaya freed herself and then pulled him free as well, carrying him upon her back. A wave of magical energy burst out from the altar or one of the mages; I felt it try to affect me and then fade, but the goblin wailed in terror.

Under our determined onslaught, several of the priests suddenly collapsed. They were gathered up by tentacles and lifted into the rent in the sky. Abruptly I felt as though time had lurched, like a horse stumbling. I realized that I and the remaining priests had all been repositioned somehow. I was no longer standing on the altar. But I was still larger than the priests and continued to slash at the target I had been attacking.

The tentacle that had stolen my sword from me began to slash at me with it, though it did not do me much harm. It was distracting to have such a thing attacking me, I must confess. But I had entirely forgotten the presence of the _ioun _ stone that had been orbiting my head all during the battle.

The disturbing chanting coming from the rift grew more insistent. Erim shouted out that the ritual must be reaching a climax. If we did not succeed soon then whatever lay on the other side of the rift would be able to enter our world. Liadan hurled another bolt of divine light, and the remaining priests fell to the ground to be scooped up by tentacles and borne away.

Then another man suddenly appeared through the rift. He shouted out to us that thought we had succeeded this day, his Master would return. Then a black tentacle shot down from the slowly diminishing rift, and impaled him through the skull! Had it not been so horrific it might have been comical to see his expression go from gloating to shocked.

Then the tentacle retracted and the rift vanished. The man stood with a vacant look in his eyes. A terrible howl arose, and my mind went blank*.

_*Rock and Telemnar both failed their saves against a *'confusion' * effect._

*I can't help but remember this session fondly. Before he approached the altar, Telemnar was enhanced by enlarge, gaseous form , stoneskin, and bull's strength. He also had an ioun  stone that gave him +2 Dex.*  

*Quips & Quotes*

Devo: "The chanting you hear is in Abyssal."
Jubilee: "Aw, I don't speak that. What about Goblin?"
Devo: "No, that would be Abysmal."

Sniffles: "It can't attack now - it ate a Rock!"

Erim: "Can jello actually be prone?"
Devo: "Jello puddle pops!"

Devo: "You hear Pakkin's bowels move."
Jubilee: "Ew! I put him down."
Devo: "No, no, he's comfortable."
Erim: "Oh, now you want to put him down when it gets inconvenient!"

Jubilee: "Does he have Liadan's mace?" (We thought it had been pulled through the rift)
Devo: "He does not."
Jubilee: "Throw him back!"

Hedrin: "I broke Rock's Will!" (Hedrin was running Rock due to Zora's absence. We have a running joke that rolling a 1 means something breaks)


----------



## sniffles

*A Confusion of Riches*

My recollection of the next few moments is unclear. At first I stood witless, and for some unknown reason Rock, who had been nearest me, began to run swiftly away from the vicinity. He then reduced in size to his normal height. A few breaths later he rushed back toward me and began to attack me! I shouted at him urgently, but no one could comphrehend my speech and I cannot recall what message I sought to convey. 

When Rock struck me I felt compelled to return the attack. But my friend is capable of devastating blows and I quickly fell to the ground insensible. When I opened my eyes once more Liadan towered over me, still under the effect of the potion Pakkin had offered. I found myself attacking her, though I did not wish her any harm. She attempted to relieve me of my weapons and instead I turned this tactic back upon her. 

In the meanwhile Nekaya had begun to attempt to pin Rock's arms so that he could attack no one else. Like myself, his behavior changed from moment to moment under effects of the curse. 

I came to my senses once more and Liadan asked me to hand over my blades, as Erim had warned that I might become confused again at any time. I complied with her request. But thanks to Corellon the madness did not return. Rock approached me once his own madness had ceased and apologized for striking me, offering me one of his curative potions. I declined, for it was not my friend's desire to harm me, and Liadan had already given me sufficient quantity of Lathander's mercies to ease my wounds. Rock is too ready to take the blame for all sorrows on himself. 

Rock took his grandsire's hammer and smashed the evil altar on the hillock into flinders. Once this was done we found that the priest whose head had been pierced by the black tentacle still lived, though his mind had fled. Nekaya and Liadan then began to disagree over what should be done with him. Nekaya insisted he should be slain at once, for his evil acts could not be forgiven. Liadan was unwilling to slay a helpless man and felt he should be offered a new beginning. 

At last Liadan agreed that the man should be slain, for we had no means by which to care for him in his current state. She suggested using Lathander's power to cause him to be reborn in a new form, which she felt would fulfill the spirit of Lathander's teaching, but Nekaya feared he might continue to be evil even as something so low as a lizard. And in any case he would likely not survive long as a small creature, thus defeating the purpose of returning him to life. I did not contribute much to this discussion, feeling myself unworthy to speak. I did not wish to slay a helpless man any more than Liadan did, but I confess I had little forgiveness for his actions.

Liadan waited with the horses as Nekaya executed the man and searched his corpse for anything of import. Rock had been searching the other bodies and found several books of spells, but these were determined to be of a blasphemous nature. He also removed small quantities of starmetal from the corpses. All of the mad wizards had grafted bits of this stuff to their bodies. We decided to burn both bodies and books. The horrid books actually attempted to escape the flames, and had to be prodded back into the fire at sword point!

Having cleansed the hillock of evil to the best of our abilities, we returned to the dwarven caravan. On the way we encountered a few remaining of the monstrous things that had come through the rift, and we slew them. 

On arriving among the dwarves we found them once more weary and wounded. Liadan and Nekaya offered the healing mercies of their gods, and we arranged to stand watch over the dwarves as they rested. Their gruff leader, Rogar Deepspike, stood guard with us. 

On the following morning the dwarves arose refreshed and were much less taciturn than they had been on our first meeting, though we could speak but little with them as few of them knew the common tongue and among us only Rock and Erim know the dwarven language. 

Rogar Deepspike brought us gifts in gratitude for our aid. His caravan bore many finely crafted items of armor and weaponry, and some of these he gave to us. I received a pair of dark steel bracers that I am told will grant me greater protection than my chain shirt can alone. Though I am somewhat loath to remove the enchanted bracers I had shared with Nicos, I must admit I seldom use my bow when I can draw steel and meet my foes toe to toe.

My friends received similarly fine gifts. Rock was given a ring that can protect him from acids. Nekaya received a handsome breastplate of mithral, and Erim had a shirt of mithral chain of an unusual dark color. To Liadan the dwarf gave a steel shield that can produce lightnings. In return, Rock gave to Rogar a silver mug he has long been working. Rogar seemed duly appreciative of Rock's craftsmanship. Rogar also purchased some of the starmetal Rock had taken from the evil mages, but Rock wished to retain some of it for his own use. 

To our surprise, the dwarves used some potion to turn the bodies of their fallen to stone for transport back to their homes. Once this was done we parted ways with them, for their path did not lie toward Brimstone Keep. I am glad to have met more of my friend's doughty race, though these southern dwarves are unlike Rock's people in many ways.

After two days of travel we neared the point at which Brimstone Keep was believed to lie. It is situated in lands known as the Border Kingdoms, a place of constant strife where new warlords seem to declare themselves as often as the spring flowers bloom. We were waylaid along the track by men claiming an exhorbitant tax of 20 gold pieces per leg - a princely sum with as many mounts and pack beasts as we have in our train. Liadan and Rock managed to persuade them to agree to a more equitable amount. 

They knew nothing of the location of Brimstone Keep. We also inquired as to the Grey Wizard, as Havin Wayfinder is known in this land, but they knew very little of his affairs either, though we had heard in Ankhapur that some unknown person had taken possession of his tower. We were given tokens of green cloth to show that we had paid our road tax, and told that we had entered the "Iron Kingdom".

Later a fog began to form about us, carrying with it a sulfurous smell from the Lake of Steam. We perceived lights in the fog, resembling the lights from windows, though we could scarcely make out the structures in which those windows hung. We came upon a signpost bearing the name "Banin", which we presumed must be a town. Another sign presented itself bearing the image of a cup, a musical note, and the number 7, which was interpreted to be the Seven Song Cup, and inn or tavern of some sort. Not wishing to spend the night amid the fog, we sought out this establishment.

As we entered the patrons fell silent and stared at us. I observed six well-armed and armored men sitting in one corner. The tavernkeeper attempted to persuade us to leave, telling us that we had come to the wrong place. When asked if Brimstone Keep lay nearby he grew quite agitated. One of the armored men rose and began to speak to us in a langorous, sneering manner I found offensive. Each time he made a remark he turned to one of his companions for confirmation, as though he could not think for himself. 

This sneering fellow ordered us to put our weapons behind the bar. As one we all refused, sensing danger. Nekaya mournfully remarked, "Can we keep at least one of them alive for questioning?" to Rock, and we set ourselves in opposition to the armored men as they rose and assumed a formation.

It was obvious that they were experienced soldiers and well-trained, but once Erim had reduced their agility with a spell, overcoming them was no challenge to us. I think that only Nekaya took any injury in the fight, and that was only because one of them had attacked her while she attempted to minister to one of his fallen companions. Though they watched their leader fall first to a single blow from Rock's hammer, the men foolishly refused to surrender. 

When all had been sent to whatever afterlife they deserved, it was discovered that the green paint on their shields had covered an emblem of the Zhentarim. Wondering why the Zhents sought territory so far from their lands, we sought to question the barkeep. But he refused to answer any questions out of fear. He would not help us, nor would he leave, believing that he could talk his way out of any trouble our actions might bring to him.

Despite his recalcitrance, between his few remarks and comments made by the soldiers before their deaths we learned that Brimstone Keep has been overtaken by a warlord of the name Tellesk. It also seems that Kal Brimstone, the man to whom we are to deliver Gadron's package, still resides within the keep, though whether as prisoner or in cooperation with this warlord we do not know. Though we would gladly pass on and leave this place behind, we have made a promise to deliver Gadron's parcel, and we must now brave the dangers of the keep.

May Corellon bless us and protect us from evil. 

*Quips & Quotes for this session:*

Zora: "We threw a Rock at it."

Erim: "Pakkin enbiggened us."
Hedrin: "Everyone needs more extrasize."

Devo: "You do nothing but babble incoherently."
Zora: "Which makes you a GM!"

Devo: "Pakkin is confused."
Erim: "But that's his normal state, so he doesn't have to roll."

Devo: "It's possible he (_the wizard who got a head-piercing_) was excommunicated from his church."
sniffles: "He was excommunicated from his brain!"

Jubilee: "I kill him while Liadan looks something up."

Hedrin: "He's got a scroll of _atonement_. It's a 'get out of guilt free' card."

Hedrin: "Sorry, Rock is in a rage right now, if you'd like to leave a message."


----------



## Zora

*Rock's Journal entries*

Here are the journal entries after 11/25/05, which got lost in the recent server crash.

I'll post one for the last session soon.

Journal entry 02/03/06

Dearest Grandfather, 

I have erred.  I did not remember your lessons from your own adventuring days.  You told me on many occasion "Never let Abatthor's influence take hold on you.  It's the surest way to lose friends and boon companions…and they are worth more than any material possession you could have."

Things I had taken possession of under the assumption they were mine to keep were thought of differently by my closest friends.  I had to take a step back and evaluate what was important to me and how I came to this.  Upon arriving in Ankhapur, I had a change of heart.  I divested myself of those things causing this toll on my heart and wish nothing more to do with them.  I will also be sending Stone's armor back to Serrah to be sent to his family, as I believe Abatthor had a hand in my decision in regards to that.  Someone from his family may want to take up a quest to see justice done, and I can do so without that accoutrement.

You'll be glad to know I've been training myself to use my body to better take the impact of battle, rather than trying to use quickness to dodge out of the way.  This allows me to stay closer to my foe and not let them escape me should the opportunity arise.  I believe this will allow me to wear heavier armor in times of need and will not work against me.  Time will tell.

In Ankhapur, it seems Gadron has found us.  Or more specifically, Liadan.  There was a box waiting for her with her father's magical saddlebags in it.  They hold a tremendous amount of gear.  I can see this has had an effect on her, receiving her father's things.

Speaking of Covenant, I sold the ring he gave me to purchase supplies for Camber.  I know others were planning on doing something, but I felt that rather than use simple money, what better use for an item blessed by Lathander than to provide a new beginning for the people of Camber, who so desperately need it.  With the supplies, I sent along Stone's armor in a box addressed to Serrah with instructions inside on what to do.

Just before noon, we met with Tyrion Sinistral, a paladin of Tyr, who carries the "Judgement of Tyr", a relic of Tyr's in service to the god of justice.  We hope he may be able to help us with bringing elder Furnael to justice.  Truth be told, I found his gaze unsettling, as if everything in my life was being judged.  I tried to put up a brave front, but I was by no means unafraid.  I felt especially sorry for Nikos, who was putting himself on the path of redemption.  He made mention this disturbed him greatly, being in the presence of Tyrion and the sword.  

We told Tyrion everything.  Afterwards, the sword changed shaped to a king's sceptor, upon which we had to swear that everything we told him was the truth.  I introduced myself with my true name and the title of Outwarden of Camber, which I think surprised a few of my companions.  I'd come to the decision long ago; I guess I'd just forgotten to tell the rest of them other than Telemnar and Sandrue.

With that, Tyrion stated that he would go seek audience with Furnael, by requesting him to the manor house that Tyrion was using, or going straight to him if that did not work.  Nekaya and I stayed behind to hear the outcome, while the rest went to relax at one of the local inns to ease their mind.

Tyrion returned later and we gathered to hear what he had to say.  It seems Furnael claims no knowledge, planning, etc. of the attack on Camber.  Tyrion stated that his words neither rung true nor false.  

Something is wrong here.  Magics are my guess.




Journal entry 02/17/06

Dear Grandfather,

There has been some talk in the city about monsters suddenly appearing to wreak havoc amongst the citizenry.  We experienced this directly today as a sleek black triceratops appeared immediately after I heard some sort of arcane mumbling somewhere near me.  It was a fiendish creature with armor that was hard to pierce.

We were all trampled upon its appearance, as it savagely tore into the locals unlucky enough to be there at that time.  During the chaos, I could see one person who it seemed to be going for, a nondescript man that quickly fled the scene.  

It disappeared into the nothingness it was spawned from, after Telemnar dealt it a fatal blow.  

The lady Liadan presented us all with small golden pins in the shape of the sun, with which she can cast her healing into from some distance away.  Quite a clever idea.

We found out at dinner that Nikos has decided to part ways with us and go into the service of Tyrion Sinistral.  I wish him all the best and feel this is the right decision for him.  He is well on his way to finding peace with himself.  It turns out that part of this new beginning for him means ridding himself of material things and past debts.  He returned the gold I loaned him when he purchased that sword of his.  I was asked if I would find use of the enchanted short sword he had, but I still feel ashamed at my earlier behavior regarding such things.  It is better off with Telemnar.  He's becoming so fast with those swords, I feel sorry for anybody who crosses him.

Erim suggested we keep a constant vigil on Furnael, hoping to draw him out or learn some more.  I am agreed with this and will take the late night as my watch.  Phaele and I went out to investigate something I heard from a local man whom I plied with ale today.  It turns out Furnael has been purchasing exotic pets and magical items from the local shops.  Phaele assures me that nothing he has purchased would raise any interest from anyone in her homeland as being worthwhile, let alone an elder.  We have passed this information on to Tyrion to further his investigation.

I have heard some distressing news.  It turns out the local horsebreeders, the Millright family, who are usually favorites to win the horserace coming up, have taken it upon themselves to cripple the competition.  Telemnar found Aratan feeling unwell, and asked lady Liadan for help.  Liadan found poison amongst the grain that was being fed to Aratan.  The ostler was convinced to confess his dealings with the Millrights, and that they paid him to poison poor Aratan.  I'm glad I wasn't there, as I can't imagine what my friend's face would have looked like upon hearing that information.  The Millrights are smart to be worried about Telemnar, as a finer horse trainer I've never seen.  But they might have more reason to be worried about him now.

My throat chokes at the idea of someone going after a defenseless and trusting creature as Aratan.  My heart breaks to think of how my best friend is feeling right now.

I'm heading off now for the Millright's favorite watering hole with Liadan and Nekaya in tow…

…to "cripple the competition"


Journal entry 03/10/06

Dear Pepa,

Well, I was thrown in jail again for being in a barfight.  The difference being that this time I 
purposely started it.  Nekaya decided not to join, so I left the warhammer you made me with her.  I didn't want it getting "lost" somewhere in the brawl or during my time locked up, if it comes to that.

Liadan went with me, ostensibly to keep me from getting into too much trouble, but I warned her to stay out of it, no matter what happens.  Just make sure no one gets unduly hurt, and hold my money, to bail me out later.  Turns out it was for naught, as she ended up getting arrested along with the rest of us.

I calmly entered the inn, ordered up one of the barkeep's finest, asked him which table the Millrights were at, then laid 50 gold and a gem worth half as much on the bar for him, letting him know that would be for any damages forthcoming.  He asked "What's this for, then?"

I removed my gloves, tucked them into my belt and informed him "I intend to misbehave."

I walked over to the table, where 8 men sat at the table with 2 female companions.  There was an older gentleman amongst them, better dressed than the rest.  Probably the patriarch of the clan.  I asked which one was the rider on the morrow, and guessed correctly which one it would be.

Proclaiming loudly that the Millrights are cheaters and the cause of the poor ostler losing his job, I made sure that the rider, older gentleman, and the ladies knew that they were safe from me as long as they didn't interfere.

Someone poured a drink down the back of my shirt, yet that did not deter me from letting them know that I was there to dispense justice for my best friend's horse, which they had poisoned.  I made sure to tell them they are lucky that they are getting a warning as to the pain they were about to receive, which poor Aratan did not, and that they were getting a chance to fight back, which Aratan did not.

The rest is a little blurry.

I didn't go into my warrior's rage right off.  I wanted to enjoy the punishment being dealt to these low, underhanded men.  This is the first brawl I've been in since coming to know my friends.  I've learned a few things since then.  I paced myself, using my endurance training to make sure I lasted as long as I could.  Once or twice, a weapon was used, and I made sure that that person took the full brunt of the punishment until they were down.  Otherwise, my main goal was to make sure I hurt as many Millrights as I could.  I wanted them ALL to be hurt in some way as punishment for what they did to my best friend.

As things went, it was going good.  Then I saw Liadan in the middle of the ruckus and got worried.  I needn't have.  I had forgotten she group up with many brothers, and is my equal -if not better- in raw strength.  I don't think she was hurt as bad as I was, since they were probably reticent to attack a female.  I'm sure they learned the error of that as soon as she started swinging, however.

All told, the brawl involved 2 inns, 1 shop , and roughly 130 or so individuals and was called by the town guards a "riot", rather than a simple brawl.  I don't remember the name of the shop, as a Millright broke the sign on the door with his face -I told you Liadan was strong-, but I want to apologize to the shopkeeper when I get a chance.  

Nekaya paid our bail the next morning in time for us to see the race Telemnar was in.  Luckily, Liadan managed to get there in time to heal Aratan of the poisons still in his system from the night prior.  I found out from Telemnar that the Millrights actually shot at Aratan with a crossbow.  I held my temper in check and wished him good speed in the race today.  I want to see the looks on their faces when Telemnar wins.

Nekaya offered to heal up some of my injuries, which was good, as I'm sure I had a couple of broken ribs in there somewhere.  I paid her back the bail money for both Liadan and myself.  It was worth every coin.  As you've told me before, grandfather: "Satisfaction cannot be measured with pieces of gold".  And I was VERY satisfied.  I made sure she healed the ribs but left my face with its bruises and bloodied lip as is.  It was very nice to see the reactions of the Millrights at the race avoid me when I came strolling by.

I should've gotten more healing, but I was too busy being smug to think that there might be a confrontation with Furnael involved at some point.  We discussed before the race that we think Furnael hired someone to impersonate him, and now he's been trying to get rid of  "loose ends" by summoning random creatures into the middle of the city.

A master wizard by the name of Geeghin Waas from Halruua spoke to us and was curious about our condemnation of Elder Furnael.  He actually seemed like he wanted to help, and asked to talk to us later, after the races sometime.

Telemnar won the race!  He won!  I'm so proud of my friend right now, my heart is swelling with pride.

Unfortunately, my eyes are as keen as always, and there was a nondescript man in the crowd with a knife that has smoke coming off of it ever so lightly.  It looks exactly like the same dagger we found off of the man in the city yesterday during the sudden Triceratops attack.  He looks bent on committing some sort of treachery, and whilst I believe it to be towards Furnael, and I want Furnael brought to justice, I don't believe this lone person will be able to do it.  I moved towards him through the crowd, in the hopes of talking to him and convincing him to join with us, as I'm sure he's the witness we need to Furnael's 
doings.

I didn't get there fast enough, as he let fly with the dagger, which stopped short of Furnael, just as Tyrion Sinistral -presenting the trophy to Telemnar- shouted "assassin!".  I'm trying to be heard by Tyrion, as I shout that he's a witness, when Furnael utters something arcane and a golden-furred huge bear springs into existence, looking like it's going after the would-be assassin.

Now I don't know what to do: save the would-be assassin, go after Furnael, or try to convince Tyrion in the middle of all of this to side with us?


Journal entry 03/24/06

Dear Grandfather,

Well, it turns out I didn't have much choice after all.  The Celestial bear was going after the would-be assassin.  I couldn't let it kill him, as he could be the key witness for us to bring Furnael to justice.

As much as I loathe the idea, I would have to harm this beautiful creature who had been summoned here against its will.  I've had discussions with Sandrue and most recently Phaele on the nature of magic, to gain a better understanding of it.  I've learned that summoned creatures such as this do not die, but simply go back to the place they were summoned from, no worse for wear.  Still, I would have to cause pain to this stunning example of nature.  For a brief moment, I wondered what type of bear it might have been before becoming celestial.  Brown?  Black? Chondathan?  

But I had no time for such musings as I had to set upon it to save an assassin.  I suspect Vergadain is having a laugh at my expense.

Although I was terribly angry at Furnael for what I had to do, and for the destruction of Camber, I did not let my anger overtake me as I wanted to strike hard and true, hoping to dispatch the bear with all due haste and with as little pain to it as possible.

Which I did.*  However, it was not enough, as I staggered it greatly but did not dispatch it with what I consider to be the surest strike I have ever made.  I should have known such a great beast would not fall so easily.  The bear managed to strike the assassin down, but I could see he was still breathing.  I struck the bear another blow just as I felt the effects of Erim's spell of quickness overcome me.  The bear fell to the ground on top of the assassin, its dead weight pinning the assassin underneath. 

Now I could feel the anger threatening to boil over my senses, and knew that I had to do something to keep Furnael from killing the assassin and ruining one of our best chances to bring the Halruuan to justice.  I bellowed at the top of my lungs that he murdered the town of Camber and let myself be cloaked in my rage like a warm blanket on a cold night.  I knew this would get his attention, even if only briefly.  I just wanted his attention fixed on me, giving my companions a chance to save the assassin.

It worked spendidly.  Probably too well.  Furnael's countryman, the wizard Geeghin Waas, threw some sort of lighting spell at me, but it was countered by another, presumably from Phaele.  Too bad she's leaving us.  More on that later, Pepa.  However, Furnael did cast some huge, blue-energy hand as high as an ogre that pushed me back a ways, catching me by surprise.  I struck the magical hand a couple of resounding blows, yet it still interposed between myself and Furnael.  During this time, Nekaya stood over the fallen assassin and took a spell that was meant for him, and Sir Tyrion ordered us all to stand down, with an imposing voice that caused me nearly to falter in my rage-infused plan.  This time the hand made no progress as I pushed back against it, then struck it a few more times as it shattered into magical energy.

Liadan managed at this time to physically grab Furnael and hold him still.  I bet that shocked the pompous wizard!

At this time, there was a surprising arrival of four more people, all dressed in that horrificly overdone fashion of the elders of Halruua.  As soon as they arrived, Furnael disappeared right out of Liadan's grasp.  As you've said before "It's really hard to keep a powerful wizard in one place."  With that, the other four elders and Geeghin Waas disappeared.   As we were wondering what would happen, Tyrion said that as far as he and Tyr were concerned, that was an admission of guilt.  He then stepped towards the assassin and revealed him to be a doppelganger!  That made my skin crawl, I have to tell you.  He confessed to everything and will be put to death for the murders he's committed.

Not long after leaving, the wizard Geeghin Waas and one of the elders returned to say that they had captured Furnael and had him imprisoned.  I could feel my whole body relax at the thought of the murderer of Camber being brought to justice.  Even Sir Tyrion accepted their declaration and seemed satisfied.  As a token of their appreciation, Geeghin Waas and the elder offered us a small bag with 6 ioun stones inside, one from each of the elders/wizards that had been present earlier.  In addition, we received a box filled with platinum pieces, roughly 1000 for each of us.  I declined a stone, as I am still keenly aware of Abatthor's influence on such things, and am reticent to put myself in such a position again.  My share of the money I have put on account with the supplier I previously dealt with in sending supplies to Camber.  I'll be sending a letter shortly to Serrah to let her know of the account and inform her that it is for the rebuilding of Camber when they should need it.

It is with great sadness that I say goodbye to Phaele, master sorceress.  She has come quite a ways from the time that we first met, and I couldn't be happier to call her friend.  The elder has given her some information regarding her family, who have fallen ill.  Mayhaps she will meet up with us later, although I hope she manages to give Halruua reason to not so easily dismiss the abilities of sorcerors.  I could tell that Master Wizard Geeghin Waas was duly impressed with her ability to counter his spells earlier.  I know some of hers and Sandrue's mannerisms and attitudes have helped shape me.  Hopefully we from the uncultured north have opened her up to new possibilities, also.  

Pepa, one of my goals here in Ankhapur was to get an item of such an enchantment as to give me the need for less rest, so that I may guard my companions more.  Am I still under Abatthor's influence by claiming it is for the good of my companions?  Or is the All-father Moradin and Gorm Gulthyn telling me to do what is right?

I must pray on this.

* = first attack of the battle Rock scored a natural 20 and confirmed the critical for an even 100 points of damage.

(Devo - sorry for the miscalculation on damage.)


Letter to Serrah

Dear Serrah Puffelweiss,

It is with great joy that I announce that the man who brought ruin upon the town of Camber
has been apprehended and will be brought to justice.

Formerly known as Elder Aethrid Furnael of Halruua, he has been captured by the elders of Halruua and with the help and testimony of Tyrion Sinistral, right hand of Tyr, been deemed guilty of the destruction of Camber and its citizens.

Goodman Furnael has been stripped of his powers and enfeebled as his judgment awaits him
by the good people of Halruua.

As a token of their appreciation for the assistance in bringing his involvement to light, Halruua has offered each of my companions a sum of 1000 pieces of platinum.  I have put my share into an account with the same merchant whom I arranged the previous supplies sent to you.  

Camber has an account of 10,000 pieces of gold with which to help rebuild.  

Until we meet again,
Baran Amiladak
Outwarden of Camber


Journal entry 4/7/06

Dearest Grandfather,

Before leaving Ankhapur, I reached my decision and gave a local wizard the ring I had made to enchant.  A simple silver ring, it has the following symbols upon it: crossed swords, lightning bolt, Lathander's symbol, a chess piece, and a hakra.  

I have asked him to place a Sustenance enchantment upon it, so I will need to rest less than normal and remain awake longer, to better protect my friends.  The wizard explained that I would need to wear it for one week before the magic would activate.  This seemed odd, but Phaele trusted him, so must I.  

I also purchased some potions; one to make me stronger, one to protect me from arrows, and one to remove poison.  As fate would have it, as we were making ready to leave Ankhapur, Liadan bestowed upon me a bandolier for holding potions, which was exquisitely made.  I felt at once odd about accepting the gift, seeing the problems that came beforehand, but the way in which it was presented left me no doubt as to the nature
of the gift.  

To think I once thought she could be a demon…more the fool I.

We had a farewell dinner with Nikos before leaving, and I wish I had gotten to know him better.  I never truly befriended him, and for that I am sorry.  But it gladdens me to see the new purpose he has found in life.  I hope to see him again.

We embarked upon a ship to travel the coast of the Lake of Steam until such point as we reached Yhep, where we would travel straight across to Derlusk.  My truest friend Telemnar has been quiet much of the trip, letting me do most of the talking.  I confided in him about the ring and my feelings, and we discussed the outcome of the affair with Furnael.  It's good we can talk, as I think we were both feeling a bit low at the departure of our friends.  I did manage to make him laugh a bit whilst trying out a new technique of sending messages.  During our ship ride, I would coax small birds to me, and tie a small message to them and tell them to take them to the other end of the ship to Telemnar.  I think this lightened his spirits some.

The goblin, Pakkin, has been playing with his new mount, a riding wolf he named Sacred.  Odd little creature.  I think Nekaya is having a very good influence on him.

After debarking in Derlusk, we rode south and saw ourselves amongst Wemic territory.  Strangely beautiful creatures, wemics.  Very tribal and nomadic, it would seem.  

I have reached the point where I do not feel the need for as much rest as normal.  I went to sleep before dark tonight, so that I may stay awake the entire night, keeping guard.  It's odd, during the second night of this, it definitely feels different.  So much time awake.  I'm not used to it.  It's interesting to watch both Erim and Telemnar during their meditation.  I have a lot of time to think, I've noticed.  It's a very good time for reflection, all alone in the dark with my thoughts.  

The next day we came upon a column of smoke on the plains.  As we made our way towards it, we saw a ring of large wagons, sitting in a circle with large lizard-like creatures to pull them.  A small company of heavily-accented brethren were being assailed by what can only be described as chaos unleashed.

Creatures with eyes that suddenly appeared and disappeared, tentacles, gibbering mouths, and pustules of mucus were hopping, slithering, flying, flopping or walking around, attacking these well-armed dwarves.  There was one such gigantic thing that simply oozed across the ground, inexorably making its way towards the wagons.

We set upon the hideous creatures, and the incessant babbling was near unto driving me mad, as I drank the potion of strength and laid into these abominations with a fervor.  I could feel Lathander's blessings upon me as Liadan called upon her patron on our behalf.  These other dwarves looked nigh upon exhaustion as they fought, and one even told us to leave, that they didn't need our help.  The look in some of their eyes made me think different.

During this time, Nekaya and Pakkin were getting fairly hurt nearby, whilst Nekaya's faithful mount Pekuah was being grabbed by one of the biggest creatures there.  Hoping to raise some morale, maybe spur these southern brethren into action, I called loudly upon Clangeddin and Haela to aid us and let my anger infuse me with even more strength.  Pekuah meanwhile had gone limp in the creature's embrace, and I had to decide between aiding Nekaya and Pakkin, or saving Pekuah.  I saw Liadan aid Pekuah by bringing her back
to consciousness, but she was still too weak to escape the creature's embrace.  I raced over there and leapt at the creature, swinging as hard as I could, hoping to break the creature's embrace and make it face me while ignoring the magnificent Pekuah.  I simply couldn't allow another celestial creature suffer after what I had to do to that bear last week in Ankhapur.

I struck it hard and true, and the added power of my rage and the magical liquid coursing through my body crushed the creature, freeing the paladin's steed.*

After finishing off a couple more of the creatures, one of the dwarves said "don't get too comfortable" as it looked back towards the monstrous thing sliding across the grassland.  I made my way towards it, and watched in disgust as a pustule opened up on it, and one of those horrid little abominations fell to the ground, scrabbled to its feet and rush towards me…

Some things just should not exist.


*Rock got lucky and rolled a 20, confirmed the critical, and with 3d8 rolled 7,7,8 on the dice for 130 pts. of damage.


----------



## Zora

*Journal entry 5/12/06*

Dear Grandfather, 

I wish I could block out some of the events of the past few days.

After defeating some of the lesser creatures of chaos, I went towards the huge amorphous
blob heading towards the circle of wagons.  Still letting my anger fuel my strength, I attempted
to strike it a mighty blow when it engulfed me and swallowed me whole.  I suddenly found my hammer to be useless as I was surrounded on all sides by the insides of this hideous monstrosity.

I pulled out one of my throwing axes and started to hack as fast as I could before it's stomach 
crushed me or it's stomach acid ate away at me.  At one point inside in the creature, I felt the 
comforting feeling of Lathander's blessing upon me.  Shortly thereafter the creature went still and
my friends cut their way through to me.  I was badly hurt, but still alive.

The leader of the brethren, a warpriest of Dumathoin named Rogar Deepspike told us not to enjoy our victory, for we could see in the distance that more were approaching.  This was the third such monstrosity they'd faced in the last few days.  He believes they're attracted to the starmetal they hold in their wagons.  They couldn't get their mounts to move, as the strange chanting we had been hearing all along was causing them to not move, and the dwarves were adamant about protecting their life's works.

We offered to help by finding the source of the creatures and possibly eliminating it; and went off
following the slime trails that these creatures left on their way towards the dwarves' camp.

We approached and saw a small hill with several figures surrounding an altar chanting and creating the chaotic liturgy we'd been hearing.  There was a rift in the sky of blackness where the chaos seemed centered.  Pakkin offered us each a vial that enlarged us, the better to get past the black tentacles that emerged from the hill after coming down from the sky.  I decided for my sanity's sake to let my rage take over, so that I might not remember as clearly some of the things I might see.

We struggled our way to the top, while Telemnar was made ghostlike and floated directly past the 
wards and tentacles towards the priests.  

The rest is a bit of blur, almost like I wasn't there.

I simply focused on striking anything that looked like one of the priests or their allies as hard as I could.  I vaguely remember some blackness that stung and prickled me, but can't tell you what it was.

After a while, the last of the priests fell to a ray of light from Liadan,  when suddenly the priests were pulled into the rift by the large tentacles.  A single figure emerged from the rift, claiming his master would return, when a single tentacle pierced his head and the rift vanished.  As the man slumped to the ground drooling, a cacophonous blast engulfed the hill and I was no longer in control of myself.

That's where the nightmare truly began for me.

I had the incredible urge to flee and did so as fast as I could.  I did not want to, but my mind was so addled, it's like I was merely a passenger in my own body.  Telemnar chased after me to see what was wrong, and that's when I suddenly turned and struck him as hard as I could!  I could barely hear what my companions were saying, as I was filled with my rage and this odd feeling of disconnection.  I tried to stop myself, but I had no control.  Telemnar drew weapons and attacked in return.  I completely understand why he would do this.  He needed to protect himself.  

I just wish it wasn't my best friend who felt the need to protect himself from me.

But as we stood there, I could see he wasn't quite himself either.  That's when I struck what I thought was a killing blow to my best friend.  After striking him down, I suddenly felt the urge to rush towards the evil altar and destroy it.  I was just glad to be moving away from my friends.  Sadly, that did not last.  The valiant Nekaya attempted to tackle me to keep me from doing further harm to anyone.  I screamed as loud as I could for her to stop, but nothing came out except a snarl as I sidestepped and hit her in the stomach.*  
I try to smash Pakkin's small frame, but he was too quick for me and remained unscathed.  She attempts again and succeeds in grabbing me, but I break free and strike her again, causing her considerable pain.  She and Pakkin both readied themselves to try again as I desperately tried to tell them to stay away!

The fog lifted from my brain, and I realized I was tensed to strike at them again.  I dropped my hammer just as they both tackled me to the ground.  I managed to convince them I was myself once again.  While reluctant, they believed me and let me go.

I went to my dear friend and apologized, but he simply waved it off as if nothing I did could ever upset him.  I couldn't ask for a truer friend.  Which is why my heart hurts about what I've done.

We then debated the fate of the mindless chaos servant still left on the hilltop.  Nekaya and I were in agreement that he should be killed, but Liadan -bless her soul- wanted to give him a new beginning, as is her wont.  She came to realize that Lathander himself would not tolerate the things this man has done in the name of an evil god.  Nekaya dispatched him and we headed back to the dwarves, but not before we found some abominable spellbooks that tried to resist the bonfire we created for the bodies.  We also found some starmetal, Pepa!

I finally have a chance to work with something as rare as starmetal.  When we got to the dwarves, they offered to purchase the starmetal from us, of which I parted with most so my companions could share some coin.

We told Rogar to let his men sleep and my companions and I would guard them during their much-needed rest.  I promised their safety upon my position as an Outwarden.  He asked me to swear upon the name of my father, which I refused.  I swore upon your name, Pepa.  It seemed appropriate and felt right.

The next morning they awoke refreshed and with some healing from my companions, were hale and hardy and ready to go.  They were traveling to a coastal city to trade/sell their goods, of which there are MANY fine and wondrous weapons, armors, and other items of fantastic craftsmanship.  They thanked us for our help and offered each of us a gift.  

Rogar proclaimed that I was one of the hardiest warriors they've ever met and that they had nothing that could improve upon my ability.  Honestly, I was so moved that my own people thought so highly of me that I was struck almost speechless!  They bestowed upon me a ring that would protect me from the effects of anything acidic, such as being swallowed again.  I was so honored that even though I translated the ceremony for my friends, I cannot recall clearly what they each received.

Afterwards, I purchased two masterfully crafted throwing axes and gave to Rogar that silver mug we'd found those many months ago that I've been restoring and adding to in my spare time.  He seemed appreciative of the gift and we soon got to talking about crafting.  I showed him the hammer you made me and told him the story of how Olsom managed to bring out the magic inside of it.  It was good to talk to some of the People without getting those looks because of my past.  I commissioned a suit of mithral plate mail from them and hope to pick it up at the coastal town once we finish the delivery of the package to Kal Brimstone.

We traveled for 2 days towards Brimstone Keep.  During this time, I found myself a little anxious about all the time spent awake.  I started really reading those books I bought in Ankhapur, hoping to learn more about Serrah's people and their customs.  It's quite interesting reading, but I make sure to only do it when someone else is on watch, and my full attention is not necessary.  I've found this to be an effective way of avoiding the perils of being on watch for too long.  Keeping my mind sharp while honing my senses.  This way I can keep watch all night.  I've noticed that Nekaya herself is doing something similar.  I believe she might have something similar to my ring.
She herself is a guardian of her people.  I'm coming to find more in common with this young lady.  Yes, I know I've said before that she's brash and acts before she thinks sometimes, but she has a good heart and means well.

After a couple of days, we have become surrounded by a dense fog and finally stumbled across the town of Banin.  The town doesn't look kindly on strangers, as windows everywhere were closing and people were deliberately not talking to us.  We came to an inn and met the same sort that's found in every inn: the loudmouthed town guard.

The Innkeeper looked nervous like he wanted us to leave, but I only had eyes for the 6 well-armored men sitting at one of the booths.  As usual with these types, they have more swagger than sense and were practically looking for a fight.  I told the leader that there was no need for this, but that we wouldn't shy away from it.  He told us to put our weapons behind the bar and accompany him, to which we all refused.  It was obvious what was going to happen.  I'd been in enough of these situations before to know that no amount of sweet-talking would avoid a scuffle.

I told him in no uncertain terms that if he kept this going the way it seemed to be going, it would end bad for him.  His men flanked him in a style much akin to our kin with shields dancing about to aid those nearby, although they used short weapons as opposed to the mighty cleaving and crushing ones we do.  I told him there was only one way he was getting my grandfather's hammer, and he wouldn't like it.  He ordered his men to get us and I swiftly dispatched him and one of his companions.**  

It well and truly began then as his men were well trained, but without their leader, they had a harder time working together and Erim cast something that slowed some of them down.  Shortly thereafter, the rest of them fell and I managed to knock the last one unconscious.  I was holding back and still they were dropping to the floor, dead.

I took his hand axe as a trophy.

It turns out that their armor was disguised to not show the Zhentarim symbols on them.  And Brimstone Keep is now under the rule of warlord Tellesk.  We believe Kal Brimstone might be a captive inside.  

This will make it harder to deliver the package, that's for sure.



* This was a natural 20, which I'm very glad I didn't confirm with or she'd have been dead.
** The first round of combat my 3 attacks were natural 20, 20, 1.  Killed the leader outright and one of his men.

PLAYER'S NOTE:  This was a fantastic session that had me worried about my companions and some great roleplaying.  The fight in the bar went perfect!  It happened like this:

(guard)"<sneering>Put your weapons behind the bar, and we'll have a quick conversation."
(Rock)"The only way you're touching my grandfather's hammer is when I ply it across your head."
(guard)"Get them."
Initiative roll of 19 for a 22, and Rock is first in initiative order.  5-foot step...
(Rock)"You want my grandfather's hammer, here it is!"
Natural 20, and 74 points of damage later, he's down from one shot.

Woohoo!


----------



## sniffles

*Fiery Friends*

_Devo did a great job of padding this session to fill in time until we can storm the castle. He didn't want to proceed to the castle this session because Hedrin was absent._  

Night was falling over the tiny hamlet of Banin as we made our departure from the Seven Song Cup. It seemed our plans for a night spent under shelter and a hot meal had gone awry. We briefly considered taking shelter in the burnt husk of a former mercantile establishment, but the structure proved to be too badly damaged to provide sufficient cover. We were obliged to seek a secluded spot for our camp some distance from the village, and the hour had grown late enough by that point that we must pause in our search while Nekaya performed the 'girding' ritual required of her by her devotion to Elishar. At last Rock located a copse of trees in which we could hide ourselves. 

Fortunately the self-described warlord sent no soldiers to pursue us that night, or our hiding place was sufficiently well chosen that they did not discover us. As dawn neared, I detected the sounds of some small creature approaching our campsite. Though I realized it was likely a wild animal, I alerted Rock. Then a small grey fox entered our camp and strode purposefully up to Erim.

This creature proved to have a note pinned to its fur. When Erim removed the note the fox scampered away. Erim read the note with perplexity, then passed it to the rest of our company. It stated: "I would like to speak to you. I come as a friend. Foxfire."

We had no inkling of who Foxfire might be, but decided to risk waiting for this person to arrive, presuming by the phrasing of the note that Foxfire meant to come to us. Only a few heartbeats later a woman with faintly elvish features appeared from the morning mist. She wore rugged attire and carried no weapons of metal on her person, as I have been told is the custom among some druids. She readily introduced herself as Jayda Foxfire.

Nekaya took the lead to question the woman, as her gods grant her the ability to determine evil intent. Jayda Foxfire first asked us if we had any ill will toward Kal Brimstone, to which Nekaya, ever truthful, responded that we sought only to deliver a package to him, though I do not recall that she stated from whom the package came. 

Jayda Foxfire appeared relieved by this news. She explained to us that she had once belonged to an adventuring company by the name of the Dragonfire Guild, of which Kal Brimstone had been leader. They had come to the Border Kingdoms to remove the keep's previous resident and afterward had decided to take control of the keep themselves. Recently the Guild members had had a falling-out, but all of them remained in the area and wished to find a way to release Kal Brimstone from his captivity. Jayda Foxfire confirmed that he was indeed a prisoner in the keep, for she could summon small animals to spy for her. 

When Jayda Foxfire asked us if we would aid her in freeing Kal Brimstone, all of our company readily agreed save perhaps Erim, who is always somewhat unwilling to risk his safety. Jayda then indicated that she might summon the other members of the Dragonfire Guild to free Kal Brimstone while we attacked the self-styled warlord Darik Tellusk. This seemed a favorable course of action to me. As Jayda related to us, Tellusk has oppressed the local folk and forced all merchants to remove their merchandise to his keep. I cannot abide a tyrant, and if he is indeed of the Zhentarim then it is all the more worthwhile to thwart his schemes.

Jayda further gained our trust by drawing a detailed map of the keep's interior and revealing to us that at some past occasion the Dragonfire Guild had dealings with the Grey Wizard - better known to my companions and I as Havin Wayfinder. 

Disappointingly, she could not bring her companions to join us at once. We soon met her closest companion, Blaze Pathfinder, a half-orc of rough exterior and few words. But the other two members of the Guild, a gnome mage called Singe and a halfling woman known as Mira the Brand, had chosen to reside some distance away from the keep in opposite directions from one another. We had no means of immediately contacting them. 

Jayda suggested to us that while she sought out Mira, our group could go to Singe and seek his aid. She warned us that he was a fire mage of some skill, and also that he was rather fond of strong drink. To persuade him that we meant him no harm, she gave us a note for him and Blaze sent along a dagger bearing the emblem of the Dragonfire Guild. 

Our journey to the south to find Singe must be completed quickly, for Jayda had suggested that it would be well to infiltrate the keep at dusk. Tellusk had in his service a priestess of the foul god Bane, who was evidently reliant upon the magic of foretelling to gain information. Jayda hoped that if we struck during the time when this priestess was at her prayers, she might not yet know much of our strengths. 

As we made our way toward the cave where Singe made his home, Rock noted tracks of interest upon the route we followed. Some of these tracks appeared to be those of a large being of man-like shape, but larger than any ordinary man yet not as large as an ogre or giant. A second set of tracks belonged to someone the size of a man or elf, and a third to one smaller still. Occasionally he observed a fourth set of tracks, but these appeared only intermittently. 

After a time he came upon a spot where some scuffle or struggle appeared to have occurred, and a small stain of blood marred the earth. As he paused to examine this, we all dismounted and looked about curiously. Suddenly two large beasts sprang out of the tall grass and launched themselves at us, roaring with fury!

The two beasts resembled lions but were covered in scaly hide and equipped with wings like those of a dragon. When they roared I felt more than merely a blast of sound. They seemed to focus their attacks on Rock, who had been standing over the bloodstain, though they did not fail to strike at the rest of our company who were in range of their swiping paws. I drew my blades and slashed the nearest creature while Erim moved to my side.

Somehow Erim recognized that amid the beast's roars were spoken words in the ancient tongue of the dragons. He understands this tongue, though it was difficult for him to make out the words of the lion-creatures. They seemed to believe we had been responsible for the death of their child. Erim began trying to make them understand that we had not seen such a child, while he called on the rest of our company to cease our attacks and step away from the creatures. 

One of the beasts heeded Erim's words and no longer attacked us. But the second beast, apparently the female of the pair, continued to direct her ire at Rock. Rock backed away and used his hammer only to defend himself. Liadan even called upon Lathander's grace to extend healing to the beasts as well as to those of us who had been wounded by them. 

This demonstration of goodwill did not seem to impress the angry female, but her mate was able to persuade her to desist. After assuring themselves that we had none of their offspring's blood upon us, the two creatures flew off in pursuit of those responsible for the tracks we had been examining. But before our hostilities had ceased one of them roared again, and this time I felt such a wave of weariness as I have never experienced before. 

Liadan has the ability to relieve such exhaustion through Lathander's mercy, but it was decided to wait to see if we might find time to rest before our assault on the keep, so that her spell would be more efficacious. In the meanwhile I found myself barely able to climb back into the saddle when we continued our search for the gnome.

Jayda's directions proved accurate and we soon located the cave we sought. It was quite obvious that the gnome was in residence when we arrived: we heard singing of the variety that is only produced by the intoxicated. Concerned that he might react aggressively to strangers in this state, we waited outside while Nekaya entered the cave alone and unarmed to allay his suspicion. 

A few moments later a ball of fire shot out of the cave entrance. But Nekaya gave no indication that she had been injured and we remained outside. Soon she reappeared, unharmed, with a red-haired gnome staggering behind her. When he saw our group he attempted to burn us with another spell, but in his drunken state chose an incantation that did not have sufficient range to reach us from his position. Nekaya showed him the tokens we had been provided with, which calmed his fears. He agreed to accompany us to the chosen meeting place - but only if he could bring along barrels of ale! This request we reluctantly agreed to, if only to make it easier to persuade him to come with us.

When we came once more to the spot where we had encountered the lion-beasts, we found the pair waiting for us. They explained to Erim that they had found the "child-killers" and that they had brought gifts to us to apologize for attacking us earlier. One of the beasts batted some rounded object with its paw and the severed head of one of the Tel'Quessir rolled toward us!

As soon as they had delivered their 'gifts' the beasts flew off. We were left with the severed head, which wore a silver circlet that Liadan identified as magical in nature, and a heap of cloth and broken twigs and straw. The cloth was determined to have been a small magical carpet that was capable of flight, though it was uncertain if it could still be so used in its present torn and bloodied state. The twigs and straw had evidently been a broom. Nekaya put the soiled carpet in her saddlebags so that the smell would not disturb our mounts. We buried the elf's head, keeping the silver circlet so that Erim might later learn its purpose.

Jayda and her other friends met us at the designated spot. At dusk we will enter the keep, having Erim cast upon Pakkin the same spell he used upon me when we attacked the sinister altar a few days ago. Pakkin will become insubstantial and pass through the walls, then open a small gate to allow us admittance. Jayda has revealed that Tellusk has only perhaps thirty men in his service, not enough to provide sufficient protection to hold the keep. Once we are inside, the Dragonfire Guild will go to free Kal Brimstone while we hunt down Tellusk. With Corellon's blessing we will be able to destroy him before his men or his pet wizards and priestess can come to his aid. 

I hope that Liadan will be able to relieve me of this weariness before that time, else I shall not be in my best form for this battle. Corellon lend me strength!

*Quips & Quotes for this session:*

Erim: "The first rule of Fight Club..."
Jubilee: "...is don't mention Brimstone Keep."

Devo: "You have from dawn to dusk."
Erim: "That sounds ominous."
sniffles: "And nobody has a crotch gun!"
Erim: "You don't know enough about Erim!"

Devo: "Judging by the tracks, the giant you're following is about 10 feet tall."
Jubilee: "Not so much a giant as a basketball player."


----------



## Hedrin

sniffles said:
			
		

> _Devo did a great job of padding this session to fill in time until we can storm the castle. He didn't want to proceed to the castle this session because Hedrin was absent._




Sorry guys and gals, I were very sick.

Hedrin


----------



## Zora

*Journal entry 5/19/06*

Dearest Grandfather, 

After the tussle at the inn, we decided to make our way to the outskirts of town to find a place to rest amidst all of this fog.  Finding a copse of trees, we made our way there and camped for the night, making sure to keep a close eye out for the warlord's men who might be looking for us.

In the morn, several of my companions noticed a small animal approach the camp.  It was a 
small fox, with a pin attached to its fur.  It walked purposefully into camp, whereupon Erim 
removed and read the note.  It said "I would like to speak to you.  I come as a friend.  Foxfire."

We decided to wait to see who this mysterious Foxfire might be, when a half-elven woman
approached the camp, outfitted and armed in much the way of the Sylvanus druids I met a while back.  She told us that she and a few friends were in an adventuring group called the Dragonfire Guild, of which Kal Brimstone was the leader.

Jayda Foxfire and her friends had a falling out with Kal, which led to them going mostly their own ways.  During this time, the warlord Tellesk came in and overthrew Kal Brimstone, re-naming Brimstone Keep to Blackhope Keep.  She's been hoping for a chance to go in and rescue Kal, as he's been kept prisoner since the takeover.  We readily agreed to help them.  She said it would be best to attempt the breakout at dusk, when the Keep's priestess -to Bane- would be praying to her evil god with her foul liturgies.

We were asked to go south quickly to recover their teammate Singe, a fire sorceror while she and Blaze Pathfinder -a half-orc wilderness warrior not unlike myself- would go north to locate Mirra the Brand, a halfling break-in specialist.

Upon travelling south, I came upon some odd tracks; one set almost giant-sized, another of elven size, with a smaller 3rd set and one other set that only showed up intermittently.  I found this both odd and intriguing as they were travelling the same direction we were.  Eventually we came upon a spot where there were signs of a scuffle involving the group I had been keeping an eye out for and something unfamiliar.  As I studied a blood-soaked spot upon the ground, there was a mighty roar and two amazing creatures leapt from their hiding spots and charged us!  They resembled lions with golden dragonscales on their hides.  I had no idea what they were until Erim told us later that they were Dragonnes.

They were enraged as they attacked us.  Erim managed to discern intelligible speech coming from one that seemed to be the male, as the female furiously bore down upon me, intent on rending me limb from limb.  As it turns out, they were following the trails of some creatures who had killed their offspring.  They thought that it was us.  Upon learning this, I stopped all attempts at trying to kill them and focused solely on keeping myself from harm, which was not as easy as I would have liked.

We eventually managed to convince them that we were not the ones they were looking for.  They left in a hurry, and after bandaging some wounds, so did we.

We continued with the directions Jayda had given us, when we came upon a cave with the sounds of a drunken gnome's singing coming from it.  Thinking we found the right place, Nekaya went into the cave alone and unarmed to talk to Singe.  Worried after we saw a fireball fly out of the cave, we hesitantly waited until she finally emerged with the gnome, who was indeed drunk.

On our way back to meet with the rest of the Dragonfire Guild, we came upon the previous spot where we had engaged the Dragonnes.  They were waiting for us.  They had found the killers they were looking for and disposed of them.  In the way of an apology, they gave to us some things the killers had used against them; a circlet on the head of an elf, a completely destroyed broom and a tattered rug, which had been used for flying.  They departed quickly again to go lick their wounds.  Magnificent creatures.

We met up with the rest of the Dragonfire Guild, where we met Mirra.  Now come the discussions and debates about how to storm a castle with 30 armed men, a warlord, a priestess of Bane, and two wizards…all the while hoping to dethrone a despot and tyrant while accomplishing our main task: rescuing Kal Brimstone!

All so we can deliver a package.


----------



## sniffles

*Assault on Brimstone Keep*

I was so weary that I misunderstood the plan my friends had made to assault the keep. I rested while they discussed this stratagem with the Dragonfire Guild. Later Rock brewed a restorative tea for me and I recovered my strength. Once I was myself again I learned that it was not Pakkin who would enter the keep first but Erim himself. He intended to disguise himself with spells and slip into the southeast tower through the small doorway Jayda Foxfire had indicated to us. Whilst I had rested my friends had acquired a ladder by which to climb up to this door.

While most of our group entered through this doorway, Rock and Pakkin would use the tattered magic carpet to fly up to the roof of the same tower, eliminate any sentries, and then to assault the gatehouse. Their purpose was to open and then disable the portcullis so that we would not become trapped within the keep. This attack would also serve to divert attention from our entry into the tower. 

As dusk fell Liadan called upon Lathander to grant Rock and myself several protections in the event that we should encounter Tellusk's pet mages. Erim also provided me with a protection from flames. Nekaya then expressed concern as to the disposition of Gadron's parcel. We did not wish to leave it behind, but Nekaya was unwilling to carry it into the keep in the event that Tellusk and his cronies were awaiting it. She determined to see what it was so that we could decide more knowledgeably. Rock protested, considering it impolite to open a package intended for another, but when he saw that she would not be swayed he withdrew his objection.

The parcel was revealed to be a long wooden box containing a handsome longsword set with rubies. Runes were engraved upon the blade spelling out the name Brimstone. As it was clear this item was of personal value to Kal Brimstone, it was handed into Jayda Foxfire's keeping for delivery to her friend. Liadan made her swear that she would give it to him. 

We crept up to the tower under cover of heavy fog, as Blaze had predicted. Erim made himself both invisible and intangible to enter the tower via an arrow slit. Liadan had cast a spell of silence upon a coin and placed it in the magic stasis box we had acquired in Arrabar, opening the box once Erim had vanished. Nekaya remained beyond the area of the spell's effect so that she could hear if Rock's entry caused any alarm. After a few moments she alerted us that she had heard some noise from the roof of the tower.

Mirra, the halfling woman, then opened the door. Liadan had shut the box so we could speak, and a strident alarm rang out, quickly silenced when Liadan reopened the box and clamped the coin between her teeth. Nekaya clambered up the ladder into the tower. I leaped after her, followed by Liadan. Within the tower we knew that there were barracks, and we found two men-at-arms present in full armor. I dispatched one of them while Nekaya took on the other. We then rushed up the nearest flight of stairs, with Erim following us now solid and visible.

Liadan had taken the lead on the stairs and Nekaya is swifter than I, thus I found myself following the ladies. As Erim and I passed a connecting corridor, we caught sight of another guardsman. I lunged for him and struck him down. I then hurried on to the gatehouse chamber. There I saw Rock flanked by two more guardsmen, his movements sluggish and his beard matted with blood.

Nekaya had badly wounded one of the armsmen, who attempted to escape by dropping down an access ladder. She rushed down the stair in pursuit of him. 
I stepped forward to meet the second man and swiftly sent him to whatever afterlife awaits worshippers of Bane. Liadan in the meanwhile had drawn a scroll from her pouch and chanted a healing prayer over Rock. Praise Corellon that she had the foresight to purchase such a treasure in Ankhapur. 

Pakkin had been valiantly struggling with one of the mages at the opposite end of the chamber, and had slain the wizard, though he had taken considerable hurt himself. Liadan offered him Lathander's grace, and he then took Rock's magical rod and used it to block the portcullis mechanism so the gate could not be closed. 

Nekaya returned moments later and we proceeded toward the chapel where we expected to find the priestess at her prayers. As we approached I heard the sound of armored bodies moving about and warned my companions. The chapel entry stood at an angle to the corridor from the gatehouse, and Jayda Foxfire had explained to us that one side of the inner wall was open there so that the lord of the keep could stand before the chapel door and address his subjects in the courtyard below. We would have to take care, for the space between the door and the opening was less than my height, and there was no railing to prevent a fall. I gave praise to Corellon once more that the fog would make it difficult for anyone in the courtyard to attack us with bows.

We found three men awaiting us, for since the alarm had been raised by Rock's entry from the tower roof we had heard men pounding metal bars to alert the keep. The guardsmen fired upon us with crossbows, but Rock rushed one of them and I surged past to meet the second. In a few heartbeats all three had fallen, despite their skill with heavy armor and shields. Rock had used the adamantine axe the dwarves had presented to him to smash one man's shield to splinters. The third guard had pounded on the chapel door and begged to be admitted before my blades pierced his armor.

Through the heavy wooden doors we could hear the sound of a woman's voice chanting, though Erim told us that it was not a magical chant. Rock lifted his indestructible axe and began to hew the doors. 




*Quips & Quotes:*
Erim: "If you make a high enough Track roll you can tell if there's _going _ to be a fight here. The DC's pretty high, though."

Jubilee: "I hope you're going a little faster than a walk."
Zora: "I might jog."

Zora: "I'm Pakkin heat!"

Erim: "Rock, you just died storming the castle! What are you going to do now?"
Zora: "I'm going to Disneyland!"

Hedrin: "Who gave a _goblin _ experience?"

Devo: "Pakkin doesn't do anything well with his Int."
Sniffles: "Then don't do things with his Int."

Devo: "He double-checks his stat card... and falls down."

Hedrin: "He's between a Rock and an elf place."



*Player's note:* Rock suffered some pretty horrendously bad dice rolls this session. He rolled a 1 vs a coup-de-gras. Since Devo didn't want a PC to die as the result of a bad roll, he ruled that Rock survived but was exhausted.

_(edit: I'm directionally challenged.   )_


----------



## Jubilee

Actually, I don't believe that Rock rolled a 1 vs. the hold person - he simply failed the will save.  What he rolled a 1 on was the save vs. "massive" damage from a coup-de-gras (whoever thought 200hp Rock would die for 16 hp?).  I've suggested to Devo that he should consider employing villains that like to make subdual coup-de-gras in the future..


----------



## Zora

*Journal entry 6/2/06*

Oh Pepa,

What am I doing?  I'm coming to some sort of crossroads where I wonder if my path in life is the correct one.

After the events of today, I have to wonder if I should continue...

Before setting off to storm the Keep, Nekaya argued that we should look at the package to determine what to do with it.  I couldn't believe my ears!  This is a person who upholds virtue, honesty, and morality and her best reasoning for looking is that Gadron didn't tell us we couldn't.  I felt we were honorbound to deliver the package regardless of what was in it since we made a promise to do so.  Seeing that I was on the opposite end of yet another argument, I walked away to calm myself down before the upcoming siege.

After much deliberation, we decided upon a plan for the assault on Brimstone Keep.  Myself and the goblin, Pakkin, would attempt to fly in on the tattered magic carpet to assault and take the gatehouse, whilst my friends and the DragonFire Guild would gain entrance along the side, through a side door on one of the towers.  The purpose being that Pakkin and myself would hold the gatehouse, drawing their attention to us, whilst keeping the gate and porcullis' open for any escape or retreat we might need.  This would allow the rest to enter fairly unobtrusively and split up;  the DragonFire Guild going to facilitate Kal's rescue whilst my companions went to challenge the rulers of the Keep and keeping them busy if not getting rid of them.

As you've said many times before, "Any plan goes to frell once implemented."  You couldn't have been more right.  You've always told me to keep alternate ideas in mind, for just such inevitabilities.  

I never could have anticipated dying.

On your deathbed, I remember you saying that "Very few are ready when their time comes.  Live life the way YOU want to."  I have been given serious reason to think about leaving and going back to Camber.

Everything was going smoothly, Pakkin and I riding the carpet high into the night fog, coming down directly over the opening down the stairs onto the path to the gatehouse.  The carpet made it long enough to get us just over the stair opening before ripping in twain and depositing us onto the stairs.  I hit the ground running, making it down fast enough to surprise the guard in the gatehouse as the alarm sounded.  Unfortunately, he made me pause just long enough that the wizard behind him cast some sort of paralyzing spell upon me, giving the guard a chance to slit my throat.

Pakkin, directly behind me, managed to dump a healing drought on my neck as he ran by towards the mage.  I could feel the life flowing out of me while helpless to do anything.  The healing drought managed to prevent what would have been my certain doom.  I owe Pakkin my life.  

I'm terribly sorry Grandfather, but I'm not ready for the Great Halls just yet.  As much as I would like to see you again, there's still so much I want to do.

I managed at that time to shake off the paralysis, but was terribly weakened by the loss of so much blood.  The wizard then managed to sap yet more of my strength with another of his spells as Pakkin made his way towards him.  What started out being a chance for Pakkin and I to work together ended up with Pakkin trying to get rid of the wizard by himself.  He called for help a couple of times, but I was so weak I could not even get past the lone guard in front of me.  I desperately wanted to help him but could not.  I am so ashamed.  I summoned up all of my anger and frustration to wash over me and help me, but it did little to alleviate it.  Liadan then arrived with others after having come up the levels of the tower to the gatehouse level.  She said some prayer to Lathander and all of my exhaustion and weakness went away.

Pakkin rid us of the wizard at that time, and I pulled the immovable Rod I borrowed from Liadan and told Pakkin where to go into the machineworks to make it unworkable.  We then proceeded out the other side of the gatehouse towards the temple, where we will attempt to dispatch the priestess of Bane residing there.  Some more guards attempted to block our progress, but the adamantine handaxe I took from that guard captain a day ago made fairly short work of one of their shields and a sword.  

We can hear praying inside the temple, as I wield the handaxe to carve a way through.


----------



## Zora

*Worst.  Session.  Ever.*

Occasionally I might add SOME player's notes on the end of a journal entry, to show or accentuate the action.  What happened that session was no less than abysmal.

After debating for 2 weeks via email, and even some at the session, we FINALLY came up with a plan.

Everything seemed to be going fatefully well.  Rock and Pakkin flying above the keep and coming straight down towards the downward stairwell.  JUST above the opening, the carpet finally rips via the percentage roll and we drop onto the stairs and head down.

Rock's movement takes him JUST up to the guard with no actions left.  The wizard pops out 20 feet behind and casts Hold Person.  Liadan had cast some spell with ablative saving throw bonuses, starting at +4.  So I make a Will save at +4 and barely miss it.  I'm held.
The guard does a coup de grace, and does 16 hp damage.  Rock rolls a FORT save (his best at +18, +21 with the save bonus).  

Natural 1.

Who would've thought 16 hp would kill a 200hp character?  Oh, the irony.

Now, the GM and I have a similar rule in our games.  If you die from HP loss, and someone can get to you that SAME round, they can prevent it with enough healing.  So he feels kinda cheesy that my character's dying that way and allows for this to help me.  I'm okay -yes, it would suck- if my character dies.  That's part of the game.  But this is our house rule, so I accept it graciously and am happy I'm not dead. 

As a penalty, I'm at -6 CON, STR, and DEX.  Hefty penalties, but realistic.  Then the wizard
casts Ray of Enfeeblement to drop my STR by another -9 points.  I'm at -15 STR and can't hurt a thing.  I've tried bullrushing before and after this to go help the goblin, but can't roll anything above a 5 on the dice.

Have I mentioned my dice mojo is particularly bad tonight?

It was all sorts of bad.


----------



## Devo

*Bad Mojo!*

Yeah, Rock should have been able to clear out that gatehouse blindfolded. 

His original plan was to clear out the gatehouse, then hold it against any attack or re-occupation while the rest of the group continued storming the castle. My original plan was to let him clear out the gatehouse then get bored and rejoin the group.

That plan didn't last long.

Fortunately, a last-minute change of plan from the group had them take the tower entrance, then go up a couple stories and move through the gate-house towards the main keep. If they hadn't gone that way, Rock probably would have been fighting that lone guard for the rest of the session.

When he recovered from being dead ("It got better!"), he was exhausted (-6 STR and DEX). I ruled that since he had been dead for a moment, he was also at -6 CON until he rested. That still made him better than the guard he was fighting. (Mostly.) Unfortunately, he still had that wizard to deal with. 

Lucky for him, Pakkin the goblin was there to save his life. 

Again. 


                    D.


----------



## Devo

sniffles said:
			
		

> _Devo did a great job of padding this session to fill in time until we can storm the castle. He didn't want to proceed to the castle this session because Hedrin was absent._




For the record, this wasn't padding. It was the adventure as planned.

I wasn't really sure what Singe would do once you found him, but I knew that he would be drunk, surly, and firey. 

I also wanted to add more encounters to the game that could be overcome with Diplomacy. It's very hard, as a GM, to come up with this great storyline, then let the players take out the entire middle portion (or even end it completely) with a good Diplomacy roll. Some times, I think too many of my bad guys (or story elements) are overly immune to diplomacy.


                         D.


----------



## sniffles

Oh *now * he wants to add more Diplomacy - when we've lost our uber-diplomat PC!


----------



## sniffles

*Victory is Ours*

*I don't have my notes, so I'm going to take a chance that I haven't got everything completely out of sequence.[*  

My friend's axe made swift work of the iron-bound door. Through the gaps he cut we could see that the priestess was in the company of a number of armsmen, and that she was donning her armor even as they prayed. Forewarned of our presence, the occupants of the chapel had formed a barricade of overturned benches and tables, though they had not attempted to block the door.

No sooner had Rock chopped the door to splinters than Nekaya raced into the chapel and began to work her way past the barricade in pursuit of the priestess. Rock burst in a heartbeat later and bypassed the wall of benches altogether with a prodigious leap, landing at the very feet of the priestess of Bane! 

I determined that my friend could look after himself - I was not aware then that he had very nearly died in the gatehouse - and made to go to Nekaya's aid. Before I could do more than make a single strike at one of the soldiers, the priestess chanted a spell and called out to us to surrender in a most compelling tone. Curse Bane and all his worshippers, I found that I could not resist her command and laid my swords on the floor. Were it not that I keep nothing from my dear wife, I would be ashamed to confess that of my companions only Pakkin was also thus affected. It is a shame to me that I have no more strength of will than a mere goblin.

As I stood staring my friends made quick work of slaying the priestess and all her minions. Nekaya bounded up onto the altar and rained blows of her hakra upon the priestess, while Rock used his axe to slice her heavy mace nearly in two and Liadan hurled bolts of Lathander's holy radiance. Even Erim was able to resist the priestess's command and ply his blade against her servants.

Liadan approached me and I was able to overcome the compulsion long enough to join the battle, until I fell under the influence of yet another spell and was dazed for a few breaths. It was not my finest moment. Still, all that matters is that we slew the priestess and all of her compatriots with little injury to ourselves. 

Having cleared the chapel, we made our way to the great hall, which lay on the same level of the keep to the north of the chapel. Though we proceeded with all the caution and stealth of which we are capable, we could not prevent the remaining defenders from being aware of our presence. We heard the sound of armored bodies moving about in the hall as we approached. The hall had no doors in its entries and Rock boldly strode into the chamber. 

As in the chapel, the defenders had made barricades of tables and taken cover at the far end of the chamber. Rock called out a challenge to Tellusk, and was met with a bead of fire that the remaining wizard hurled in our direction. It landed in the corridor behind me, bursting into a mass of flame that engulfed all of us but Erim, who had chosen to remain out of sight around the corner. I was not so fortunate as my friends and suffered many burns. I had to forego entering the chamber at once while I put out the embers that burnt on my clothes. Had it not been for an enchantment Erim cast upon me before we entered the keep, I might have suffered a worse fate.

Rock rushed the wizard, while Nekaya took on Tellusk. Erim and I fought the armsmen to give her room to maneuver. We had been told by Jayda Foxfire of a 'secret' stair at the rear of the hall, leading both up to the bedchambers and down to the storehouses. The wizard retreated into this narrow stair and Rock pursued him.

Tellusk was no great challenge to our combined might. The members of the Dragonfire Guild arrived before we had disposed of him, and Kal Brimstone might have enjoyed exacting his revenge on his captor but was too weak from captivity to do so. Once most of the defenders were gone and the last had been made prisoner, Liadan went to aid Rock. Nekaya then spoke with the prisoner and with Kal Brimstone regarding the fate of the keep.

I think perhaps Nekaya sought to further her case against Gadron by learning what deeds the Dragonfire Guild had committed at his behest, but Kal Brimstone told her of nothing sinister. He had commissioned the sword, rather than being awarded it for some dubious activity. To my surprise he did not wish to keep it and offered it to us in gratitude for our efforts to free his castle. It is a fine blade and the enchantments upon it are of great use, but I prefer to wield the blade my wife gave to me, and I am not yet proficient in the use of a longsword in each hand. Still, I do not think it quite proper that Nekaya would sell such a gift for gold as she proposes.

Liadan had discovered that Rock had fallen victim to an enchantment cast by the fleeing wizard. He was unharmed, but was trapped on the stair within a cell of magical energy until the spell expended itself.  The wizard had made good his escape. 

Kal Brimstone intends to use the spoils of our conquest to make reparations to the local folk who were mistreated by the Zhentarim, as well as to make up for his own shortcomings as their ruler. It seems that he had become overly enamored of the power of command, and had not been the most benevolent of leaders in the days previous to his imprisonment. He offered us the ownership of the keep, but we have no desire to remain here. The keep may in fact be cursed in some manner that causes it to move its location whenever its possession is transferred peacefully. This seems to be the reason for which the Zhentarim sought to possess it. I should not like to find myself suddenly transported to some distant location without my willing it.

We will remain here for another day or two to rest before proceeding on toward Calimshan. As always, in moments of quieter introspection I think of my beloved Erendis and wish that she could be with me. May Corellon protect her soul.



*Quips & Quotes for this session * (apparently it was 'Make fun of Pakkin' Day  ):

Zora: "Pakkin writes his name on the floor."
Devo: "'Cause you can't spell 'Pakkin' without pee."

Jubilee: "Pakkin's holy!"
Zora: "This guy's holey, too!"

Sniffles: "Who brings a sword to a Rock fight?"

Devo: "Pakkin does a little goblin dance."
Jubilee: "Ew!"

Devo: "Maybe he's an eye tyrant. Now that would be something to behold."


----------



## Jubilee

Actually, the sword was offered to the group in lieu of our taking any of the spoils from our other victories against the rest of the keep's defenders.  Nekaya actually thought - supposing Telemnar or Rock wouldn't use a longsword with BRIMSTONE written on it in fiery letters - it should be sold and the money put back into the community around Brimstone Keep.  When Jayda first saw the sword, she said "So that's where all the money went" - which Nekaya has assumed Jayda meant the over-taxation she told us Kal was doing to the land around the Keep.

If we really believe that Kal has been reformed by his time in prison, that his days of tyranny are over, and that he will put all of the Zhenarum loot towards rebuilding his little fiefdom, than Nekaya has no particular agenda for the sword.  Perhaps I did not properly express this during the session.


----------



## Zora

*Journal entry 6/16/06*

Dear Grandfather, 

Upon hewing my way through the door, Nekaya rushed in to confront the priestess but was waylaid by some of her guards.  They had overthrown tables and pews as a barricade whilst the priestess donned her armor and finished her prayer to Bane.

As Erim went to the other side of the room from Nekaya, I managed to mighty leap to clear the makeshift barricade and land in front of the priestess, giving her pause.  It seems all those instances in town after town of me getting into barroom brawls and needing to move around or over the tables has come in handy.

Nekaya managed to land a couple of mighty blows against the priestess, causing her to run in panic as I also managed to nearly chop her mace of Bane in half.  It was short work after that, and I learned later that the priestess managed to give Telemnar pause with one of her spells.  I'm glad he's alright, although I think he doesn't feel he contributed much to that battle.  I saw him and I tend to disagree.

It turns out later I would fall prey to a similar occurrence, but more on that in a bit.

Once finished with the temple, we went along the floor to where the Great Hall was, and could hear sounds of men in armor awaiting our approach.

I made an attempt to get them to throw down arms, but their wizard threw a spell of Fireball at us, which hurt Telemar greatly, making me incensed to the point where I didn't care about warlord Tellusk, but wished to throttle the mage with my own two hands.  I guess the Fireball was their attempt at Diplomacy, but I didn't care much at that time, as I could feel Erim's spell of Haste wash over me.  I rushed forward, much faster than they had anticipated, making it past Tellusk and to the guard directly in front of the mage, striking him a mighty blow and telling the wizard he was next.  It happens that he is the brother of 
the mage in the gatehouse who cast the paralyzing spell on me.  I wanted to make sure he didn't get a chance to do that to any of my friends.

He cast another spell on me to magically lift me in the air and hurl me away, but I managed to resist and taunt him that he'd better run.  I removed the guard in front of me as another guard pushed the wizard into the secret stairwell behind him.  I dispatched that guard and ran after the cowardly mage.  Upon catching up to him, he said "Dwarves are so stupid" and cast a spell that trapped me in a bubble of force that I could not break through.  I did feel a little unintelligent at that moment, but what could I do?

I waited for the spell to drop as my companions finished Tellusk and his men.  Liadan went searching after the wizard, but to no avail.  After the magic dissipated, I aided her in her search, but he must have made good his escape.  We found some other men at arms who surrendered upon seeing Tellusk's charred remains.  I was for killing them for their crimes, but said nothing as it was up to Kal Brimstone, who indeed had been rescued and arrived with the rest of his companions just before Tellusk was dispatched.

Kal related to us that he had not been the kindest of leaders as he tried to do what he thought was best for his people.  He offered us the blade that Gadron had made for him, which was the package we had carried.  It is a fireblade of excellent quality.  He offered it to us in return for all the spoils from the castle, which belonged to him and the people of the town.  He wishes to make amends to them.  He even offered us the castle, but none of my friends have any desire to settle down with their quest unfinished.

Over the next couple of days resting here, I need to figure out how to tell them I do not wish to go on...


----------



## sniffles

Jubilee said:
			
		

> Actually, the sword was offered to the group in lieu of our taking any of the spoils from our other victories against the rest of the keep's defenders.  Nekaya actually thought - supposing Telemnar or Rock wouldn't use a longsword with BRIMSTONE written on it in fiery letters - it should be sold and the money put back into the community around Brimstone Keep.  When Jayda first saw the sword, she said "So that's where all the money went" - which Nekaya has assumed Jayda meant the over-taxation she told us Kal was doing to the land around the Keep.
> 
> If we really believe that Kal has been reformed by his time in prison, that his days of tyranny are over, and that he will put all of the Zhenarum loot towards rebuilding his little fiefdom, than Nekaya has no particular agenda for the sword.  Perhaps I did not properly express this during the session.



I don't recall any mention of giving the money back to the people at Brimstone Keep, but that could just be my bad memory. Telemnar probably still wouldn't be too keen on selling a nice sword. I am going to get Oversized Two-Weapon Fighting after all, just not yet!


----------



## Hedrin

sniffles said:
			
		

> I don't recall any mention of giving the money back to the people at Brimstone Keep, but that could just be my bad memory. Telemnar probably still wouldn't be too keen on selling a nice sword. I am going to get Oversized Two-Weapon Fighting after all, just not yet!




It sounded so nice, even Liadan was thinking about it. The mace is Lathander's weapon, but I don't think there is anything forcing her to use one.

Hedrin


----------



## sniffles

*The Grey Tower*

We remained at Brimstone Keep for another week to recover from our recent exertions and to aid the local folk in rebuilding what had been destroyed by the Zhentarim invaders. In the aftermath of our battle to reclaim the keep, I had a long conversation with Rock regarding his role in our company. Once again my friend holds himself to far too high a standard. His only concern with his near death was that had he died he should have failed in his plan to take the gatehouse, thereby ruining our strategy for conquering the usurpers. He actually considered retiring from our travels, perhaps to return to Camber. I know this is not the first time he has entertained such thoughts. I can only remind him of how much I value his companionship. He must convince himself that his worth is greater than he credits.

In return for our efforts we have been given an assortment of objects acquired from the Zhentarim, or perhaps stolen by them from travelers. I am now in possession of a cloak that will protect me from lightning and other such energies. We agreed to take with us the armor we had removed from the priestess of Bane and the warlord, hoping to sell them elsewhere or perhaps to have them modified to suit one of us - the first modification being to remove the offensive emblems of Bane that decorate them.

At the end of the week Jayda Foxfire and her companion Blaze agreed to guide us to the Grey Tower, Havin Wayfinder's abode. We said brief farewells to the people of the town, which has once more been dubbed Kalton, and followed the pair to Havin's strange residence. It is not truly a tower, instead being a squat structure of grey stone. From the exterior we saw no windows and only a single heavy door, which proved to be ajar. Liadan called out that we came as friends before opening the door wider to admit our entry. There was no response. Jayda and Blaze did not accompany us within, for which they would no doubt be grateful had they known what awaited us.

Within the structure we found ourselves in a large circular chamber, entirely empty of any furnishings but for a stone table standing on a plinth in the center of the chamber. The chamber was filled otherwise only with darkness and dust. There was no sign that Rock could discern of any recent activity. A staircase to one side of the center plinth led both up and down, and Nekaya observed that a light was visible from the descending portion. She shouted down the stairs to introduce our presence to anyone below. Rock remarked that he heard a noise like a wind from whatever lay at the bottom of the stair.

I cautiously loosened my blades in their scabbards as we descended. Rock took the lead in the event of snares or other dangers upon the stair. As we proceeded we felt the air grow notably warmer. The light at the bottom of the stair was quite bright. As we emerged into another circular chamber, we readily saw the reason for this illumination: a white-hot orb occupied the center of the room, with a smaller orb rapidly circling it. 

As we squinted at this miniature solar orb a familiar voice began to speak. I recognized it as the voice of Havin Wayfinder. I cannot recall precisely his words, but he spoke of being within arm's reach of our destiny. This seemed to provoke some response in Nekaya, for she began to recite something and strode forward. Sadly she spoke in her native Mulan tongue and none of us could understand her words. As we watched she walked purposefully toward the glowing orb and vanished into its fiery brilliance!

This had occurred so unexpectedly that we had no opportunity to react, though I think Rock may have called out to ask her what she was doing. Then the smaller orb appeared to return to its parent and it also disappeared from sight. A tendril of hot light shot out of the large orb and struck one of the windows that I had previously failed to notice. There was a window at each of the cardinal points, and a window midway between each of those. To my surprise one of the windows faced out on the post where we had tied our mounts, though from the exterior we had seen no sign of any opening other than the door.

While my attention was momentarily distracted by this discovery, I failed to realize that Rock was running full-tilt toward the orb. Before I could take a step forward he had vanished. Liadan then ran to the side of the area occupied by the orb to see if he or Nekaya emerged from the opposite side. More tendrils of flame shot out of the orb to connect with the windows. 

I felt something rush past me and reached out to catch hold of Pakkin as the goblin faithfully attempted to follow Nekaya. I must give him credit for his courage; he meant to go where she went no matter how much he feared it, though he ran pell-mell with his eyes tight shut. He struggled mightily to get free of my grasp, but his strength was too little to overcome mine. As I gripped him, Liadan came to a decision and stepped forward to meet the painfully bright light herself. The sphere seemed to be growing unstable now and flares shot out from it in every direction, forcing me to step aside for fear of being impaled by one of its fiery limbs.

My eyes met Erim's for a brief instant as we both wondered what course of action we ought to pursue. But that choice was taken from us in a heartbeat as the sphere suddenly expanded to fill the entire chamber and we were enguled in its blazing glory.

A moment later I felt stone beneath my feet again, and was surrounded by an intense sensation of dryness. I opened my eyes to find myself in another chamber, this one not circular and lacking the miniature sun that had apparently just swallowed me. To my amazement I found myself facing a tableau of Rock, Nekaya and Liadan in battle with a skeletal figure bearing a large curved blade. Behind me our mounts stood in a cluster, nervously shuffling to escape the proximity of several more skeletons that were cowering on the sandy floor.

Liadan pronounced a prayer to Lathander and all of the cowering skeletons vanished into clouds of bone dust. Seeing that my three friends could no doubt manage the remaining skeleton, I went to calm the horses. Freed of my grasp, Pakkin ran to hide in a corner. Within a few heartbeats my companions had dispatched the skeleton and begun to explore our surroundings, but just as that occurred we heard the sound of a gong that made me feel a brief chill of distress. Something is very wrong in this place.

Rock went immediately to a stair that the sword-wielding skeleton had evidently been guarding. I heard an assortment of clattering noises and dwarven curses as he endeavored to destroy a dangerous trap that blocked the stair. In the meanwhile Nekaya was carefully examining the paintings on the walls of the chamber by the golden glow of her hakra. She then announced that we have been somehow transported to the tomb of an ancient Mulhorandi pharoah!



*Quips & Quotes:*

Hedrin: "It's a horse of last resort."
Zora: "I was thinking a horse of last dessert."

Erim: "Can we get a certificate of authenticity for this sword? Oh, darn, we took it out of the box!"

Zora: "Can I have a resurRocktion?"

Sniffles: "I need a cloak of will."
Zora: "Nah, everybody just fires at Will."

Erim: "I get my everburning corn out."
Devo: "Are you taking your shoes off?"

Hedrin: "My horse is a naysayer."

Devo: "You guys come in on round 3."
Erim: "Do we have to?"

Devo: "You seem to have captured a little bit of the sun."
Jubilee: "I hope he doesn't mind."


----------



## Zora

*Journal entry 7/14/06*

Dear Pepa, 

Many things have happened in the last week.

I spent the 2 days following the battle in Brimstone Keep working on the hammer you made for me.  It had become slightly damaged, so I took what skills I have and managed to put it back in working order.  I discovered something truly amazing about it in the meantime.  I wish to thank you for putting your heart into this fine weapon, as I can almost feel your presence radiating from it.

I just don't have the words…

So instead I'll relate to you the profound discussion I had with my closest of friends Telemnar.  During the 2 days in which I expressed my desire for solitude, I asked Telemnar to hear me out.  I wanted him to know the decision I had  come to in regards to parting company with my friends.  I felt he should know first, that I owed him that much.  

We talked for hours.

As it turns out, we had a good laugh at each other's expense, as we were both suffering from some of the same feelings.  I then told him of my near-death experience.  He was -I think- slightly shocked to hear that Pakkin had indeed saved my life.  I told him of the irony that whilst I had come to accept Pakkin as a companion and wished to use the gatehouse as a chance to work closely together with him, I ended up instead not being able to come to his aid.  And this after he had just saved my life.  I told him that that was when my mind turned towards the idea of going back to Camber and retiring.

You know what he asked me?  "Do you remember what Covenant told you when he asked you to join us?"  He said "If we run from life, we do not honor the dead; we disappoint them."  I still remember being shocked that a human holy warrior of Lathander would quote to me one of the tenets of Dumathoin.

It was a refreshing discussion that I'm glad we had.  I knew I had not really desired to part ways with my companions.  Turns out I just needed to talk to someone to work it out for myself.  I knew I could count on Telemnar.

During this time, I showed him what I discovered about my warhammer.  He was truly impressed.  I can't wait to see it in action.

After the 2 days, I came out to discover that Erim was studying some new spells that would take a few more days. We all decided to throw ourselves into helping the town rebuild.  Nekaya has some very handy spell that repairs things in but a moment's time.  Quite useful, although I prefer the feeling of hard work and sweat to accomplish the same thing.  I focused my time on the town's temples and shrines, as no one else really desired to.  I know how I feel about priests, but I feel that a person's worship is important.  I had 5 days of nearly nonstop work that gave me such profound joy to be creating something.  It was a bittersweet joy, as I wish I could be in Camber doing the same thing, but I'll take what I can get.

During this time, the rest of my companions and the Dragonfire Guild decided to split the spoils of battle.  The Guild took most of the money and many items that most likely originally belonged to them.  Kal wishes to return the money to the town in a new beginning of making amends.  He left the commissioned sword with us, as well as a few other things recovered from the Bane worshipers.  Included amongst this were three suits of armor, some full-plate, that had Bane iconography on them.  We destroyed the unholy mace of the priestess and the sword of the warlord.  I convinced my friends it would be better to keep and sell the armors rather than simply destroy them.  I told Liadan I would help her to possibly get one re-fitted to accommodate her.

After all was said and done, Jayda and Blaze told us they would escort us to Havin's tower.  Hopefully we can find some answers there, or some clues.  Barring that, possibly something useful that would aid us in our mission.

We arrived less than a day later, and it is not so much a tower as a short, squat structure that looks like we would be more comfortable in it than humans.  We entered through the heavy front door, and after some scouting, I could hear what sounded like forced wind or a very hot fire coming from downstairs.  Upon descending, we could see from the bottom of the stairs that inside a small round room was what looked like a miniature sun.  As we entered through the doorway, a message came from the wall from Havin saying that our destiny lay ahead or our fate was sealed.

I felt the fool that as I was pondering his words, I did not fully realize what Nekaya was doing, as she was saying something in that ancient language she knows and moving towards the miniature sun.  As my mind was making the connection between Nekaya and her worship of two sun gods, she disappeared into the blazing inferno in the center of the room!  I hastily ran after her, diving at her in the hopes of pushing her out the other side and preventing horrible bodily harm to her from the miniature sun.

Instead, I ended up in a room inhabited by skeletons working away on various things, and an armored and armed skeleton dressed in the fashion of a Mulhorandi guarding a passageway ahead.  A gong sounded far off, and I quickly became afraid as it had a very evil feel to it.  I shook that off as the skeleton guardian came forward.  I pulled my hammer and Brimstone as Liadan appeared and her, Nekaya and I battled the guardian.  We dispatched it quickly as I realized
the rest of my friends had arrived along with our mounts, which had been tethered outside of Havin's tower.  Liadan had dispatched the rest of the skeletons with the power of Lathander.

As the rest began to check the mounts and Nekaya was busy reading the symbols on the wall, I went ahead up the stairs that had been guarded only to find out they were trapped with two big blades springing from the wall.  Using the immovable rod and my hand axe, I destroyed the blades and continued up the stairs.  There is fresh blood on the stairs and I wish to know where or whom it came from.

At the top of the stairs is a big ceremonial room where two mummies are wrapping a body in cloth for burial.

Not knowing if this might be the same individual that came before us, I pulled Brimstone into my offhand and start to move towards them...


----------



## sniffles

*Pyramid of Stone and Destiny*

We have gained another member of our party, so to speak. A small orb of light now follows Nekaya. She tells us it is a creature of good sent to her by her gods, and it will not harm anyone not of an evil nature. She calls it 'Sunshine'. She is able to converse with it in her native tongue, though it does not seem capable of speech itself. It gives off no more light than a candle flame, but in this dark tomb any light is welcome.

A moment after Rock had entered the stairway exiting the first chamber, I heard the sound of metal snapping and a blade came hurtling out of the stairwell to land on the floor near the horses. Rock called out an apology. Liadan had entered the stairway with the intention of healing his wounds, but he proceeded on into the next chamber. He summoned us to join him immediately. 

I ascended the stairs into a room furnished with two plinths. A pool occupied the center of the chamber. To my left I saw Rock and Liadan engaged in destroying more of the walking skeletons. A figure wrapped in strips of linen lay upon a plinth near the skeletons - they had been occupied in wrapping this figure when Rock entered. This is the manner in which the people of Mulhorand dispose of their dead. When she and Rock had eliminated the skeletons, Liadan began to cut the wrappings from this body, for Rock had seen signs that someone living had preceded us into the tomb, and Liadan reported that the figure still appeared to move. Thinking the walking skeletons had been about to bury some poor soul alive, she endeavored to free him. 

When the wrappings were removed from his head this revealed that his eyes and mouth had been sewn shut and despite his motions he was quite dead. Then he began to shudder, and a great mass of beetles erupted from within his body, far more than could have been contained therein. They swarmed down the plinth onto the floor and began clambering over Rock and Liadan, biting through the gaps in their armor. Rock exclaimed a command word and Brimstone's sword emitted a gout of flame that turned them to cinders. The body had fallen to the floor and still somehow squirmed about, so Erim drew a wand from his belt and burnt it also. 

In the meanwhile Nekaya had endeavored to purify the pool that lay at the center of the chamber, for it was filled with a black liquid which she stated was not typical of the contents of such a pool. She also mentioned that it was unusual for the embalming chamber to be so near to the entrance - for we had determined that the fallen-in opening in the chamber where we arrived must be the entry to the tomb. But Nekaya's efforts to affect the pool had no success.

Nekaya wished to continue through the tomb until we could find and destroy the gong that continued to ring, each time causing the hairs on my neck to stand on end. Liadan agreed with Nekaya that we must stop the gong and lay the dead to rest. The sounding of the gong seemed not only to raise the dead but to make weaker the powers of the gods to turn aside such abominations. As we did not wish to leave our mounts unattended, and we could not bring them through the tomb with us, Nekaya prevailed upon Pakkin to remain and watch over them. She then gathered up the skulls of the two walking skeleton guardians to prevent them being revived by the ringing of the gong. Each time it sounded the fragments of bone upon the floor would shiver and gather together as if trying to reform themselves.

Beyond the second chamber the stair descended rather than rising. Nekaya explained that this was typical for such tombs. Rock preceded us into each passageway to disable any traps set to prevent desecration of the tomb, which is also typical. When he could not disable or destroy the traps he marked them so that we could avoid activating them. In the second passage small darts flew from the walls to strike him, though they did him no hurt. The remainder of our party simply leaped over the stone that triggered this trap. 

The third chamber contained many more walking skeletons. There was also a scorched mark on the floor, as though someone had attempted to burn them with a spell. The gong sounded once more and several fallen skeletons raised themselves to their feet. These were only servants, not warriors, and were easily dealt with. 

The stair descended again, this time trapped with a heavy stone overhead that dislodged to release a cloud of dust. This dust burned the skin where it touched. Liadan drew out the rune of water she carried so that we could wash the dust from our bodies.

We entered a chamber filled with yet more of the walking dead, but these were armed. Rock crushed one with his hammer, but lost his footing and went tumbling down the stair. Nekaya and Liadan stood in the doorway of the chamber to meet the oncoming skeletons. I sprang past them to strike one as it approached. My blades slid off their fleshless bones. To aid my friends, I turned my swords toward relieving the skeletons of their weapons and deprived two of them of their sickle-shaped blades in this manner. Liadan then turned them to dust by Lathander's grace.

Erim had moved across the room to face a skeleton wielding a bow, and I went to his aid. The skeleton threw down its bow before I arrived. When disarmed they attempted to claw us with their bare finger-bones. Unable to harm it with my sword, I sheathed my blades and grasped it in my arms, hoping to crush it against the stone wall of the tomb. Then Rock's hammer came hurtling past my head, destroying the skull of my foe before returning to my friend's hand.

We observed that in this room there were the remains of many more unliving warriors than those we had destroyed. There were also smears of blood and the signs that something had been dragged across the floor. We had already suspected that someone must have preceded us into this place and that the poor soul in the first chamber may have been one of their number. Now we felt certain that we were not the first living beings to enter this tomb since it was sealed centuries ago.

As we continued our journey, Rock, seeing that _Sulian _ had little effect on our enemies, lent me Brimstone's flaming sword to use against their flammable linen wrappings.  We proceeded into the next chamber, where we met more armed skeletons, these even better equipped than those we had just encountered. Nekaya exclaimed that these must be the pharaoh's elite retainers. 

Erim announced that he knew a spell to apply against them, and we held the doorway until he could recite the arcane command to summon it. A blast of flames shot from a ring on his hand to engulf the level hallway between us and our enemies. When the inferno cleared not one of the skeletons remained whole. 

Rock had continued to check each stair and passage for traps. But one such trap managed to slip past his notice as we descended once more. He trod on a stone and suddenly the stair swung away beneath him, dropping him into darkness. Before the rest of our party could draw nearer the stair had closed again.

Erim made a gesture and a wide section of the stair vanished, leaving an opening into a pit. Rock had managed to catch hold of the lip of the opening and before it closed he had activated his immovable rod, such that he now hung from the rod through his belt, suspended above the pit. He advised us that he had found someone else in the pit, evidently the persons who had preceded our entry into the tomb. 

Nekaya sent Sunshine down to give healing to one of the three folk who had tumbled into the pit together. The other two had been slain by the long fall. The man who survived was badly injured and cringed away from Sunshine's light, though we thought perhaps this was because he had been in the darkness for many hours or days. 

After a rope was tied to the immovable rod, Rock descended to the bottom of the pit to retrieve the injured man and the rest of us hauled them out. The man was unconscious when brought out of the pit, but this did not appear to Liadan to be a result of his injuries. When she granted him Lathander's mercy, his injuries improved but he also seemed to suffer. We had already observed that his skin was the color of soot, which did not seem to be a result of his wounds. Nekaya suggested that he might be a denizen of the realm of shadows, similar to the shadow creatures that had attacked us in the park in Arrabar.

Bearing the insensible man with us, we continued our journey deeper into the tomb. Nekaya sensed that the grey man's nature was one of evil, but we wished to question him. Once his wounds were healed enough that he would survive, he was bound. Erim then summoned a floating disk to enable us to cross the opening he had created in the stair. 

As we passed through a chamber containing two thrones and several chests, we heard music faintly from the next room. Entering it, we found that it contained many of the pharaoh's treasures, including his chariot harnessed to skeletal horses, and even a river barge. Among these waited yet more of the his unliving servants, one of them playing a harp while another sang an ancient tune. Two warriors wrapped in linen stood at either side of the entrance.



*Quips & Quotes*:

Erim: "Can we find the nearest miniature sun out of here?"

Devo: "This creature, once human, is only lightly covered in burial wrappings."
Hedrin: "It's casual Friday."

Hedrin: "I probably had the wand out to heal Rock."
Jubilee: "But you might have had your mace in your other hand to pacify him first."

Devo: "You can tell the chamber is intended for preparation for unlife - ahem - the afterlife."

sniffles: "Mummies - very flammable - you go first."

Devo: "The urns are full of herbs and spices. I think there are 11 of them."
Zora: "So Ahnukileal was a colonel?"

Erim rolls the damage for two charges of _scorching ray _ from a wand. His first roll is 6, 6, 6, 3. His second roll is 1, 1, 1, 5.

Hedrin: "It's been en-eviled. I'm an en-eviler."

Zora: "I have an uncanny trap sense. Ow! There's one."

Zora (as Rock falls down the stairs): "It's a Rock tumbler!"

Jubilee: "The skeleton can claw me."
Zora: "It's in their contract. It's a claws."

Zora: "You could pick up a femur and hit it with that. That'd be humerus."


----------



## sniffles

*Updated dramatis personae*

I thought since this thread has expanded to two pages and I've started including the "Quips & Quotes" sections that it was time to do another 'cast of characters'. Our cast list has changed since I included it in my first post. 

*Dramatis Personae*:

Devo - our illustrious GM.
Hedrin - player of Liadan, a female human cleric/fighter/human paragon/Master of Radiance/Radiant Servant (whew!)
Jubilee - player of Nekaya, a female half-elf paladin/half-elf paragon/Soldier of Light
patv - player of Erim, a male sun elf sorcerer/wizard/fighter/Eldritch Knight
Me (sniffles) - player of Telemnar, a male sun elf fighter/Tempest
Zora - player of Rock, a male shield dwarf barbarian/fighter/ranger/Deepwarden

Pakkin - our NPC goblin, complete with squeaky voice provided by Devo.


----------



## Hedrin

sniffles said:
			
		

> Hedrin - player of Liadan, a female human cleric/fighter/human paragon/Radiant Servant




You left out Mistress of Radiance. Yep, I'm an undead fighting machine.

Hedrin


----------



## Jubilee

I have two small corrections/quibbles with Sniffle's final paragraph- there was a woman reclining on a funerary barge in the center of the room, about at the edge of an elf's low-light vision, who appeared to be fully fleshy (possibly not undead) playing a flute (implying, i think, that it's either magical or she has lips & lungs).  The singing was coming from somewhere beyond her.


----------



## Zora

*Journal entry 7/28/06*

Dear Pepa, 

I approached what turned out to be some sort of mummies with Hammer and Brimstone at the ready, Liadan close behind.  I moved quickly in the hopes that whoever they were wrapping up might still be saved, as there was evidence that people had arrived here not long before us.

After dispatching the two mummies, Liadan and I began unwrapping the body on the table, for I had seen it moving just prior.  Too late, it seems.  He was already dead and filled with large, living beetles that burst forth from his body, swarming over me and working their way into my armor.

I shook them off and stepped back, commanding Brimstone to shoot forth a stream of flame that burnt the beetles to almost nothing.  

I do not think Dumathoin would be pleased with the happenings here.

From there we moved onwards, with me taking the lead to suss out any traps.  And there were many.  From darts that stung to dust that clung and itched, to a pit approximately one hundred feet deep, this place is guarded well against thieves.  I nearly succumbed to the pit, but Erim was quick enough with a spell of Feather Falling that I had plenty of time to save myself.

In the pit, I found three people; two of which were dead whilst the last was badly broken and injured.  After rescuing the only survivor, Nekaya told us that he may be from the plane of Shadow, as he had darkish skin and Liadan’s curative spells seemed to hurt him almost as much as the healed him.  We bound him and brought him along with us for later questioning.

We continued on, as we wished to find the source of the gonging, for every time the gong was rung, any destroyed or disassembled undead started to reform.  Luckily, there were a couple of rooms in this temple complex where the undead were merely skeletons of servants.  These were more likely to bow and look away as their previous station in life warranted.

Upon encountering one room with warrior skeletons, Erim used a spell that created an immense spray of fire that destroyed all the undead at once.  So far in this temple, he’s starting to show his
usefulness.  

Upon seeing that my dear friend Telemnar was becoming increasingly frustrated that his swords were not as efficient against these affronts to the living, I gave him Brimstone to use, as the fire it emits seems to be having some effect.  

We have come to the point where we believe we are coming close to the end of the temple.  Ahead, we can hear someone playing a flute and another singing.  Nekaya has stepped inside, causing the two guardians to advance.

This should prove interesting.


----------



## patv

Upon encountering one room with warrior skeletons, Erim used a spell that created an immense spray of fire that destroyed all the undead at once.  So far in this temple, he’s starting to show his usefulness.  

- yeah, thanx...


----------



## sniffles

Hey, Pat! Welcome!  

I knew I'd left out one of Liadan's classes. I just couldn't remember what it was. And why I wrote that the woman was playing a harp, I have no idea.  My notes say flute. But I admit I didn't remember that she apparently wasn't a mummy.


----------



## sniffles

*A Voyage to Distant Places*

As we stepped from the spiral stair into the next chamber, I saw that it was a very large room, filled with pillars and statuary. In the center of the room the woman reclined on a couch, attended by two skeletal servants. The chamber was lit by solar disks of beaten gold upon the pillars, but these seemed dim until Liadan's spell of daylight struck them and they brightened.

The woman on the couch was neither fleshless nor living, or so it seemed to me, for her flesh seemed somehow insubstantial. She was not actually playing a flute, but eerie tones of a flute could be heard emanating from her direction. A gong also stood by her, but it did not ring, though we could still hear the sound of the evil gong that seemed to summon the unliving back to their semblance of life.

When we entered, four chariots began to array themselves as for battle, each driven by a fleshless charioteer and attended by a warrior. As they moved skeletons bearing javelins followed on foot.  From behind me I heard the now-familiar tones of Erim's voice chanting his spell of haste before we moved out of range of its magic. 

I moved forward to meet one of the entry guardians as Rock pitted himself against the second sentry. Liadan strode past us and called upon Lathander's might, causing two of the unliving warriors and their equally lifeless horses to explode in clouds of dust.  But as I began to make my way further into the chamber, the haunting melody of the flute captured my mind and I stood helpless.

After a moment I was able to shake my thoughts free of my desire to follow the sound of the flute, but I could only observe as the woman on the couch arose into the air and assumed an upright position floating a short distance above the tiled floor. Liadan summoned a burst of holy flame to destroy one of the threatening chariots. Nekaya then ran to face the hovering woman. She spoke to the woman in her native tongue, but whatever she said appeared to make no impression on the figure. The woman's insubstantial form suddenly descended into the floor and disappeared from my sight.

One of the chariots had circled the room by this time and drew near to where I stood. I struck the driver a heavy blow with Brimstone and he fell to bits. I followed with a crushing blow to the chariot itself. Once the chariot had been destroyed the skeletal horses drawing it plunged forward and dashed themselves against a wall. 

One of the foot soldiers struck me with a javelin, but I was not badly hurt. While I was dealing with the chariot, Liadan had blasted the ghostly woman with Lathander's divine light and she was vanquished, but this did not prevent the remaining skeletons from continuing to struggle with us. We made short work of laying them to rest, though while the gong continued to sound we knew we could not be assured their rest was permanent.

Nekaya was determined to locate the gong and silence it. The next stair also led downward. Nekaya took the lead and encountered no trap. As our party approached the foot of the stair, we heard the sound of something large walking about. By crouching on the steps I could glimpse a large pair of feet that appeared to be made of stone standing at the bottom of the stairway. Nekaya spoke to this mobile statue, which then used its staff to gesture as though granting us entry. 

Then a second statue appeared. This one seemed to disturb Nekaya somewhat, for her voice took on a tone of concern when she addressed it, though I could not understand her words. The second statue scratched a line in the floor with its staff before stepping beyond my line of sight. Nekaya then turned to tell us that she had observed the entry to another passage a short distance from this doorway. She encouraged us to hurry through the statue room and make our exit. 

As I entered the room I saw that there were a number of statues within it, not all of them moving about. The two statues that had greeted us in the doorway now seemed to be struggling with one another. Then we heard the sound of feet ascending a stair coming from the next passage. We did not wish to remain within the statue room, but neither did we wish to become trapped on a staircase with enemies. As we struggled to determine which way to proceed, several unliving figures came into the chamber and bowed deferentially to Nekaya.

One of these figures seemed to be attired as a priest. He gestured toward our group and spoke to Nekaya, though I do not see how a being with so little flesh could speak. Then another figure emerged into the chamber from the other passage. Even though I cannot speak the Mulhorandi language, I could easily recognize that this person must be a member of royalty. His wrappings were of finest linen, and he was adorned with numerous jewels and a tall, oddly-shaped headpiece. The other unliving ones bowed to the floor and covered their faces at his appearance, and a moment later Nekaya followed suit.

As I wondered whether I, too, should abase myself thus, I heard a voice within my mind telling me that I must also kneel and hide my visage from the king. Somehow I knew that this voice came from the strange glowing entity that Nekaya had dubbed Sunshine. I decided it would be best to comply and knelt, murmuring the command to banish Brimstone's flames as I did so.

As I crouched there with my friends Nekaya carried on a long conversation with the king, speaking somewhat haltingly as though the words of his ancient tongue did not come easily to her lips. Thanks be to Corellon that the elven tongue does not change so much with time. After some discussion we were permitted to stand and were conducted down the stairs and through what was no doubt the king's treasure vault, so filled with golden furnishings and precious gems that it glowed. I could only admire the finery briefly, before we entered what appeared to be a makeshift throne room.

More skeletal servants attended the king here, and had evidently been disassembling his sarcophagus in order to build him a proper throne. But not all of the occupants of the chamber were unliving. Here I saw a grey-skinned man, similar to the injured man we had left bound in one of the unoccupied rooms behind us. But this man had glowing sigils encircling his head, leading me to think him a mage. Several of his companions also had greyish flesh. The rest appeared to be human. All of them looked the worse for their experiences in the tomb. 

By this time both Liadan and Erim had cast some spell that permitted them to understand the exchange between the king and Nekaya, though they could not speak to the king themselves. They were able to relate to the rest of us that the king was unhappy because he could not pass on to the afterlife of his people. The grey-skinned folk had evidently had some hand in this, but now they had returned to seek an alliance with him. At first the king accused my friends and I of being party to the other invaders, but Nekaya was able to convince him that we had no involvement with them. 

The king appeared to be seeking his lost heir, and was interested when Nekaya told him of the prophecy that had led her to this place. He wished for us to go out and seek the missing heir. Unfortunately since we could not speak with him, he took whatever Nekaya said as an assent from all of us. Not that I wished to refuse to him aid, but I should have preferred more consultation over the matter before reaching a decision. I must only pray once more that Lord Corellon keep my dear Erendis safe until I can seek her again. 

The priests conducted us back to the chamber where the mummies were prepared. A stone descended over the black pool we had seen there, and this stone lifted all of us and our horses up into another chamber. Once we had all gathered there - without the priests - a bright light filled the chamber until I could no longer see. 

When my vision returned, I saw that we stood upon the deck of a huge boat of some sort. The boat was covered in gold and silver so that it gleamed. Around it lay a fiery dome through which I could see a darkness. But beyond the boat I did not see water or a horizon. Instead I saw strange swirling colors. One of my companions exclaimed that what I saw beyond the boat must be the Astral Plane. The boat upon which we stood was the solar barge of the Mulhorandi sun god! The very god himself was before us, a huge being with the body of a man twice my height, surmounted by the head of a hawk. As we all stood together gaping in awe, a squat golden figure approached us and exclaimed, if I recall correctly, "Are you just going to stand there or are you going to get to work?"



*Quips & Quotes:*

patv: "It's the Ben-Hur room."
Zora: "We've Ben Hur. Let's go to the next room."
Hedrin: "Everybody's ben hur."

Devo: "The charioteers snap their little lashes."
Jubilee: "That's quite a blink!"

Jubilee: "I could do bludgeoning damage but it would all be subdual."
sniffles: "You'd be spanking the skeletons."
Jubilee: "I'm not into that."

Jubilee: "If we're on the Plane of Positive Energy, Sunshine might know."
Hedrin: "But are there any snakes on this plane?"


----------



## sniffles

*Shadows of the Sun*

As we stood upon the deck of the solar barge, I wondered if I should bow or kneel to the diminutive golden being who addressed us. I looked to Nekaya for an example of proper behavior in the presence of deities, for I realized that even this being was a minor divinity. 

Nekaya at once began to explain to the being how we had come to be aboard the barge, to which the divinity responded that he knew why we had come: to bring the end of night. This statement left me bewildered and he did not elaborate. Instead he offered to show us where our horses might be stabled during the voyage. 

We followed the deity, whose name I learned was Up-uate, into the hold of the barge. I was hard pressed to keep my thoughts on my destination. The barge appeared to be made entirely of precious metals, gleaming with silver and gold. Beyond it I could see the fiery sphere that formed the outside of the solar orb. A number of other lesser deities such as Up-uate hurried about the golden deck with long-handled implements, reaching out with these extensible tools to remove patches of darkness from the solar corona. Other deities worked to repair scorch marks and scratches on the golden deck and sides of the barge. I was too amazed to wonder what might have caused such damage.

The hold seemed far too expansive to be contained beneath the deck on which we had appeared. It was filled with massive quantities of goods, from heaps of gold coins and ingots to bales of fine cloth and urns and jars of every description. Nekaya kept up a running conversation with Up-uate, who seemed content to answer her many questions. I busied myself in tending to Aratan and did not hear all of what she asked, but I did overhear that the goods filling the hold were the belongings of Mulhorandi citizens who had become 'lost'. 

Nekaya later explained that this meant they had died without being interred with the proper rituals. These lost souls would wait in the caverns of darkness until the solar barge passed by on its journey into the night. If the lost souls could fight their way through the demons of the night and board the barge, they would be borne over the Western Mountains into paradise, and their worldly goods would be returned to them. 

I found this explanation of the afterlife very curious. I do not recall any mention of such strictures among my people. Though there are many handsome tombs in Evereska, there is no requirement that one of the Tel'Quessir have any type of burial or ritual in order to pass into Arvandor. 

As I listened to the discussion between Nekaya and Up-uate, I realized that though it seemed to me that he spoke in my native tongue, when Nekaya spoke with him she seemed to comprehend him perfectly, though she has confessed in the past that despite her elven heritage she does not know the language of our people.

I spent more time than was truly necessary with Aratan, for I felt overwhelmed by the divine presence of the barge. At its tiller stood the god Re-Horakhty, the massive being with the head of a hawk. He did not speak to us nor acknowledge our presence, but I could feel his divine aura wherever I went on the golden barge. 

My friend Rock set to work with the godlings who were engaged in reparing the damage to the barge, using his skill with metalwork to polish away the scratches. As I have no such skill myself, I offered to aid the godlings in removing the dark spots and debris that had accumulated on the barge and the solar corona. There are many things of an unknown nature floating about beyond the solar orb, and when they strike the fiery globe they are burnt to ash. 

After a time the godlings rested from their labors, pausing to play a game they called 'Equinox'. My companions and I were permitted to join them, though I must confess I was a poor player. The game involves bowling balls of sun-stuff at a course laid out on the deck, which sounds simple enough, but I could not contrive to steer my ball in the proper direction. 

We were introduced to the rest of the barge's crew during this time, and I will transcribe their names here if only so that I may remember them. The captain of the barge was called Kherp; he had the head of some beast though I could not determine what manner of beast. The lookout was called Nehes. The remaining deckhands, who all resembled Up-uate, were called Her-heken, Saa, Hu, and Afu. Afu appeared to be a very devout person, constantly in prayer to Horus-Re.

We were not the only mortals traveling aboard the barge at that time. The other passengers were a woman called Panya and a man named Habeth. Both of them were evidently lost souls who had managed to board the barge to be transported to their afterlife. Habeth kept descending to the hold to carry up treasures at Panya's behest. Unlike the divinities, their speech could not readily be understood by my ears. 

After a time - I could not say how long, for it is difficult to judge the hours when one is within the Sun itself - we began to approach a range of mountains. The barge dipped down toward them, revealing that all the land below was golden and dotted with vast caverns containing cities of gold. As we approached this dazzling landscape Habeth and Panya simply vanished. 

Up-uate announced that we were approaching a particular peak called Mount Manu. An enormous cleft opened into the interior of this mountain and the barge entered into the cleft. As it did so it seemed somehow darker to me on the deck, though I did not observe any decrease in the light of the solar fires. 

I was startled to observe the appearance of a tall reptilian being on the foredeck. This being was Afu. Nekaya explained to us that now our work would truly begin: soon the demons of Night would begin to attack the solar barge as the evil god Set attempted to prevent the Sun from rising again. It would be our duty to help defend the barge. 

Then I saw sinister dark shadows begin to swoop toward the barge.

_________________________________________________________________________
*Quips & Quotes:*

Devo: "You're in an extraplanar space."
Zora: "Good thing I brought extra snakes."

Zora: "I remember who is Hu, but do I see Saa?"

patv: "So he's the sun pool boy."
sniffles: "It's the divine pooper scooper!"

patv: "Does Captain Kherp have a phaser?"
Zora: "Is it set on sun?"

patv: "I make some offhand comment about the weather..."
Devo: "'Sunny today'."

Zora: (In Mr. T voice) " I pity Afu."


----------



## Zora

*Journal entry 9/22/06*

Dear Grandfather,

Well Pepa, I don't know what to say.  Words fail me.  Before I could put quill to parchment about our meeting with Anukhileal, we were here on the…well, I'll get to that in a moment.

Truth be told, I can't remember nary a thing about the fight with the chariots, nor the statues of the gods nor meeing Anukhileal.  It's like I wasn't there.  What's happening now is so unreal it's as if the other stuff didn't happen.

The first thing that really comes to mind with any clarity is suddenly being aboard the Solar Barge, with small gods -or godlings- asking me if I was going to get to work or not.  I'll try to explain to the best of my ability, and it's a good thing I'm writing it down, as I'm not sure Serrah will think I'm of right mind if I tell her this.  

Assuming we find a way off this plane.

I never thought I'd hear myself say that.  Pepa, you always said someday I would have grander adventures than yours.  Hearing you tell your stories, I would have thought that impossible.  How grand they seemed then.  Of course, I was but a wee one then.  They still hold a dear place in my heart as heroic adventures, but I'm wondering if I'll ever have children or grandchildren to tell yours and my stories to.  Or if they'll believe them.  I hardly believe them.

As it turns out, we're amidst some of the gods of Nekaya's pantheon.  The Mulhorandi pantheon.  We are on the Solar Barge, which is the Sun.  We are in the middle of the Sun, as it travels the sky via the Astral Plane.  It travels the 12 hours of day before heading over the Mountains to the West, which are their resting grounds for the afterlife.  Much like our Great Halls.  Time loses all meaning there, but eventually it leaves there to travel the 12 hours of night.  During this time Set -their god of death- attacks the Solar Barge to stop the sun from rising.  At this time, people who were not buried or interred according to their sacred rites -they are called "The Lost"- roam these lands and if they are righteous enough, can fight their way to the barge hoping to gain admittance.  If they do, they are now called "Petitioners" and can ride all the way through the 12 hours of day to the promised afterlife.

When we arrived, there were 2 petitioners on board, Panya and Habeth.  Panya appears a spoiled noble whilst Habeth is a commoner.  I can't understand their speech, but it seems Habeth is bringing Panya's belongings from the hold for her.  I should explain.

The hold, where we put our mounts…did I mention they came with us?  Anyway, the hold is larger than the barge itself, and contains the treasures of all of the Lost.  Should they prove righteous, they can gather it on board and take it with them into the afterlife.  It is an extradimensional space that contains more wealth than many dragon's hoards.

The crew of the ship are as follows (mind you, there all godlings or minor gods:

Up-uate…deckhand
Her-Heken…deckhand
Hu…deckhand
Saa…deckhand
Nehes…lookout
Kherp…captain
Re-Horakhty…Sun God beneath Horus Re

Her-Heken was the one who asked if we were going to get to work, so after stowing the horses below, I asked if there was anything I could do.  They actually asked if I could navigate or be a lookout!  Now, I have extreme confidence in my eyesight, but the thought of being a lookout on a god's ship was very nervewracking for me.  I politely declined and he asked if I could do repair work.  When I asked what, he pointed to the ship itself, which is made primarily of gold and some silver.

Now THAT I can do!

And honestly, it was a wonderful distraction to be doing some manual labor that I could focus on and not feel so lost.  I was proud and surprised that they found my work to be exceptional.

This whole thing is so surreal.

After arriving in the promised lands, Panya and Habeth disappeared from the barge.  At this time, I had some time to discuss with Nekaya their burial rites and practices.  She seemed very distressed that she was not travelling with anyone who could bury her properly, thereby becoming one of the Lost.  As you know Pepa, I have always been considerate of others' beliefs and I take the guardian of the dead aspect of Dumathoin very seriously.  I felt it was not only my duty but an honor to learn her ways so as to ensure a safe and direct passage to the promised lands for her spirit.  

At one point, I even "heard" Re-Horakhty speak in our minds, although I did not understand anything.  Up-uate said that was for the best, as a god's words were not meant for mortal minds, and could not take the strain.

We've heard stories of a person named Shahu-Se (The End of Night), who has been helping the Lost get to the barge, and turns out to be Anukhileal's descendant that we are looking for.  As we entered the cave to the beginning of the 12 hours of night, Nekaya told us that we would be in for a long fight before reaching the 12 hours of day again.

A long, protracted fight I can do.  

May Dumathoin know where to find me should I fall here...


----------



## sniffles

*Fun in the Sun*

As the shadowy minions of Set amassed to storm the barge, Liadan called our small company to her side and said a prayer to Lathander to imbue our weapons with his righteousness. The golden godlings had advised us that though Set's forces would assault the barge all throughout the twelve hours of night, the first onslaught would be most crucial to withstand, for it was then that the demons would attempt to wrest control of the barge from the gods who steered it. 

Innumerable snake-like and reptilian creatures began to fall upon the solar barge like a rain of evil. The lesser of such creatures burnt up when they met the fiery orb surrounding the vessel, but their ash left cooling spots in the flaming corona. The golden godlings rushed to clear away such debris with their long-handled implements. 

Suddenly something struck the barge that was heavy enough to make the vessel tremble. I turned to see a large monster of serpentine form, its six arms each bearing a weapon, alighting upon the deck near the stern. I shouted out "Brimstone!" and the blade of my borrowed sword burst into flames. As I ran toward the creature I called upon Corellon Larethian to bless me and give me his aid.

The creature menaced Kherp, the captain of the barge. I struck upon a strategy of moving rapidly about it, striking with both of my blades at once. This did not permit me to escape the blows of its many limbs. But I did not lose heart. I was determined to prevent it from harrassing Re-Horakhty, the hawk-headed god who operated the tiller of the barge. Strangely this deity appeared oblivious to the battle that raged around him. 

Now and again as I circled the many-armed horror, I caught glimpses of my friends engaged in their own struggles with similarly frightful creatures. Rock had been about to join me at the stern when a fiery creature alit beneath the canopy at the center of the barge. He turned to deal with it. I saw Erim being menaced by a swarm of repulsive snakes. Liadan fired off blasts of searing radiance at a woman flying overhead astride a fiery creature with the semblance of a horse. Once my dwarven friend had dispensed with the flaming thing beneath the canopy, he turned to face a huge metallic creature that had somehow managed to pinion Nekaya on the spikes protruding from its armor.

Despite the efforts of the lesser gods Kherp and Her-Heken, and my own feeble efforts, the six-armed creature managed to advance upon Re-Horakhty and strike him. The god did not react to the attack on his person except to swing the tiller sharply to one side, causing the barge to tilt dramatically. Strangely this did not affect anyone on the deck; had I not seen him shift the tiller I should not have known there had been any change to the vessel's orientation. I can only presume that the god behaved as he did in order to avoid some obstacle in the vast chasm we now traversed. 

I gave up my strategy of keeping in motion and positioned myself between the tiller and the six-armed monster, slashing at it in a frenzy of whirling blades. Brimstone's flames appeared to have little effect upon it, but I felt that the measure of Lathander's righteous energy that now filled my weapons was somewhat more efficacious. 

Then to my surprise Re-Horakhty took action of a sort. The hawk-headed deity emitted a piercing cry of such purity that it was almost painful. Yet at the same time I felt a rush of something I can hardly describe, powerful and fulfilling, and in that moment fully half my wounds closed. I renewed my assault upon my foe with a smile upon my lips and a prayer of gratitude in my heart. 

At last the horror fell, and Her-Heken pushed its carcass from the deck with his long pole. It burned to a cinder in the corona of the solar orb. My friends too had been succesful in defeating their opponents and all stood weary but triumphant. More creatures still rained down upon the divine vessel, but their numbers were less and they were not difficult to defeat. We had survived the first major assault upon the barge of the sun.
____________________
*Quips & Quotes*:

Hedrin: "You don't have to be Mrs. Righteous, you just have to be Mrs. Righteous Now."

Devo: "It slams into you and rocks back."
Zora: "Uh-uh - I Rock here!"

patv: "When you're helpless don't you drop stuff?"
Zora: "You keep hanging onto stuff."

Devo: "What spell is it?"
Hedrin: "_Summon Pack and Herd_."
Jubilee: "_Summon_ Pakkin?!"


----------



## Zora

*Journal entry 10/6/06*

Well Pepa, it begins.

They are telling us that the first and last hours of the Twelve hours of Night are the hardest.  And that Set and his minions will attempt to divert the barge to prevent the sun from rising again.

I determined to set myself near the rudder, to prevent anything from diverting the barge from its course.  However, we were called up front briefly by Liadan to receive Lathander’s righteous blessings upon our weapons.  

That is of course when the attack started.  Cursing myself for abandoning my post for something that initially seemed minor, it would eventually turn out to be my saving.

So many horrible things dropped through the sun’s corona it would be near impossible to describe all of them, so I won’t try.  Most were burnt to some degree passing through the corona itself, but it would seem the same positive energy the barge emits also affected our enemies, healing their wounds as rapidly as ours.

I immediately headed towards the rear of the barge, where an enormous monstrosity with six arms holding 5 weapons landed and made it’s way to the rudder, where Re-Horakhty and Captain Kherp stood.  Telemnar joined me, proving the quicker of the two of us.  As he engaged and I was about to, a fiery elemental of sorts landed on the barge and started chanting in the middle of symbol of the sun engraved in the deck.  I turned and rushed it in an attempt to stop whatever magics it might be attempting to produce.  I assumed that much like our rune circles, this symbol might enhance whatever magics it used.  I could not allow that.

After striking it a couple of times, another terribly large monster landed near the front of the barge: a cadaver collector.  Liadan yelled in pain and both she and Nekaya faced off against it, while Liadan was attempting to strike at a nightmare-mounted woman flying around the barge.  From their cries, I could tell they were hurt.  And seeing Telemnar deftly dancing around the multi-limbed creature to the rear, I went to the aid of Liadan.

It would soon be Nekaya that needed the help.  I just prayed to Dumathoin that I would not need to be using the burial rites she had just taught me so soon.

Truly Grandfather, I was afraid of the collector.  It slammed into us with mighty force, but after my initial strike, I could tell it was made of non-living materials.  ‘Tis a shame I had to forego my hammer in favor of the adamantine axe I carry, but you’ve always told me “It’s okay to prefer one weapon above others, but don’t forget that all weapons have their uses.  If they didn’t everyone would be carrying around battleaxes.”

This is when I truly appreciated Lathander’s blessings upon our weapons, as the axe chipped away at the collector, and the righteous blessing allowed it to dig deeper than it normally would have.  It grabbed Nekaya and stuck her on the spikes on its back, where she struggled helplessly to escape.  I re-doubled my efforts and put everything I had into it before it could grab me and add me to its “collection”.  Eventually I was able to destroy it and free Nekaya, and some timely healing from Re-Horakhty kept us all standing.

Yes, Re-Horakhty actually spoke where we could truly hear it.  It was a glorious sound that was almost more than we could bear.  But it healed some of our wounds and Captain Kherp stated that the first part was over, whilst random smaller things attempted to assault the barge, but were easy enough for us to handle.

Nekaya has just informed us that the last hour of night is an actual battle with Set.

I’m not looking forward to that.


----------



## sniffles

*End of Night*

Our battle was far from finished, but for a time our foes were fewer and less troublesome. I was able to meditate and to see to Aratan. I said a prayer to Corellon Larethian, though in that place I could not determine where the moon lay. When I had rested and prayed I took up position amidships to aid the golden godlings in repelling those demons that sought still to board the barge.

Our hosts informed us that after we passed through a vast cavern known as Respite we would come to the end of our journey - and to the most difficult struggle of the Hours of Night. There the sun god's barge must face his eternal foe, the dark god Set, who would seek with all his might to forestall the rising of the sun. 

Respite proved to be a cavern of such immense proportions that Set's swarming minions appeared as ants to my vantage. But all too swiftly the barge traversed that great space and I could see ahead a rift in the cavern wall, swirling with shades of brown and green. My companions and I assembled beneath the canopy to once more be blessed by the righteousness of Lathander, and my friend Rock also gave to me a potion he carried that would arm me against any poisonous venom of Set's minions. 

The cleft loomed before us, and now it became apparent that bright sky could be seen beyond, a sight I found heartening until I recognized what formed itself around the opening. Set himself lay in wait there, a serpentine form so large that even the great barge seemed small by comparison. Only my faith held my heart from sinking at that sight.

At the bow of the barge I saw a spider the size of a horse land and threaten both Nehes the navigator and Nekaya, who had taken up a position to defend him. The spider's bloated body seemed to be made entirely of squirming snakes. Then my gaze was drawn away as a serpentine creature landed upon the deck before me. I cut it to ribbons in two slashes and prepared to move toward the bow when I felt something so large land behind me that the entire vessel shook.

I turned to face a huge reptilian blue monster. The beast landed near the center of the barge and let forth a bellow of such fearsome quality that I was left trembling for the space of several breaths. Once again I placed my faith in Corellon and darted in to slash at the beast with both my swords. Rock, too had turned to face the creature. Out of the corner of my eye I saw an armored woman astride a fiery steed land upon the deck, but I determined that the blue horror was the greater threat.

My surmise was confirmed when Rock rushed the creature and it stopped him in his tracks. I rained as many blows on it as I could, but the wounds I made began to close almost as soon as my blades left them. Corellon forgive me, but I felt a touch of despair then. 

Then I heard Nehes shout, "It is the End of Night!" and caught a glimpse of a white figure fighting on the wall of the cavern. I could see little more, for my view was obstructed by my terrible foe. The blue beast carried a sword longer than I am tall and swung it at me but I was able to leap over it. Rock determined that thought we could not harm the creature, perhaps he could relieve it of that weapon and struck the monster's blade a mighty blow. 

The beast turned to swing at me again and this time I was not quick enough. I was knocked from my feet and sent tumbling across the deck. It was then I saw that some of Set's minions had managed to get into the hold. Little did their efforts avail them, for they were now fleeing the wrath of Pekuah and Califax, and I was proud to see my own Aratan just behind them. 

Before I could regain my feet I saw Nekaya leap astride Pekuah and charge across the deck, vaulting over the side into the fiery corona. Califax pursued her with a might bound. Once beyond the solar flames both horses began to fly as though they had grown wings. Then I scrambled to my feet and faced the blue beast once more.

Rock shouted to me, "The sword! The sword!" and I recalled that Brimstone could do more than cut. I exclaimed the command and a ray of flame shot out of the blade to strike the beast. This seemed more effective that stabbing or slashing, but sadly the blade could only perform such an act once each day.

I had observed the monster turning to the woman on the fiery horse more than once, seeming to communicate with her. Surmising that perhaps she commanded the creature, I determined that it might be more effective to eliminate her. Rock appeared to have come to the same conclusion. She attempted to stop him by summoning a hand of magical force to knock him from his feet. I saw that my friend did not look well and moved to aid him when I heard a strange voice pronounce the words, "Re-Horakhty, heal this vessel" and felt my wounds closing. A moment later Rock also seemed recovered.

As Rock and I moved to flank the woman, the blue beast came to assault me once more, sending me off my feet for a second time. The woman chanted some foul spell and Nekaya, who had landed once more upon the barge, suddenly tumbled from Pekuah's saddle to land prone beside me. Her face was pale. I climbed to my knees and quickly administered a healing potion I had carried. 

I made to rejoin the fray, but the woman had now called all of the creatures in the area to her side and I could not reach her through the crush of writhing bodies. I saw one of Liadan's rays of holy light sear her, and then she cast the same evil spell she had used a moment earlier, dropping Nekaya near death. I rushed to administer another potion to our brave paladin.

Liadan called on Lathander's power once more, and this time his light dropped the sinister woman to the ground. When she fell the huge blue creature ran to the bow and vaulted off into the cavern. As I caught my breath and turned to follow his retreat, I saw clearly the awesome form of Set looming over the vessel. I could not see how we mere mortals could defend against such a terrible creature. Surely he could consume any of us as easily as we might consume a morsel of food. 

Then suddenly a huge figure of a woman with the head of a cat sprang over the barge and began to claw and bite at the serpent god. As they struggled the barge passed through the opening and emerged under the bright sky of day. The godlings called out praises to the goddess Bast for her timely aid. 

Gasping in relief, I turned to find that Califax had also landed on the deck safely, and that a man in white was now astride him. It took me a moment to realize how strange this was, for in the past Covenant's steed would scarcely suffer anyone other than his master to touch him, let alone sit astride him. More amazing still was the revelation that this man was Shahu-Se, the End of Night - but he was better known to Nekaya as her former master, Re-Hoten, who had been slain by the wizard Nethimil before ever Nekaya met the rest of our company. 

Califax has left us to serve Shahu-Se in the lands of the gods. I am sorry to see the great steed leave us at last, but it was heartening to see him restored to a semblance of his old self, full of strength and beauty. He will serve the End of Night well. This meeting has meant that Nekaya no longer need feel sorrow at the loss of her master. Now she knows that he continues to fight for good even beyond his mortal life.

When Nekaya and her master had said their farewells and Shahu-Se had given Nekaya his blessing, one of the godlings turned to my friends and I and remarked to us that mortals had seldom traveled so long on the barge of the sun. He then asked where we should like to be taken. Nekaya replied that we wished to go to the city of Calimport, our destination before we were carried off to Mulhorand from Havin's keep. 

We had no more time than it takes to blink before we found ourselves elsewhere with all of our possessions and mounts. One of the horses let a cry of fear, and I looked around me in awe to realize that we stood upon a winding stair leading up the outer wall of a tall, narrow tower, overlooking a great city. 
______________________________________________________

*Quips & Quotes:*

Zora: "If it's an hour per level then we're set."
Devo: "If you're Set then you should be out there."

Devo: "You're not considered large. It's the army that makes you look that way."

Devo: "The nightmare is snorting smoke."
Jubilee: "But did he inhale?"

Devo (puts a mini on top of a salt shaker to represent flight): "She a-salts the ship."

sniffles: "He Rocked her world."
Devo: "That staggers her."
Jubilee: "Does staggering provoke an attack of opportunity?"


----------



## sniffles

*House of the Rising Sun*

As I stood gazing about me in shock, I realized that I was not alone upon the spire where the godlings had deposited me. The tower was not large enough for its winding stair to accomodate all of our party, but Nekaya and I had arrived on the same tower along with our steeds. The remainder of my friends had each landed separately upon other towers, accompanied by their own mounts. The temple had eight towers in total. As we arrived the faithful were singing a welcome to the dawn, but their voices faltered when they noticed the strange occurrence of our appearance.

Many in the courtyard full of worshippers below began to gawk and point at our predicament. I wondered how we would descend from the towers, for horses are not made to climb down stairs, and some of the mounts faced in the wrong direction for descent. Each tower had a small platform near the summit, but such were too small to permit a horse to turn around. 

As we stood wondering what to do, we found ourselves approached by a number of people. One man rode up to Rock aboard a carpet similar to the one we had employed in our assault on Brimstone Keep. A priest climbed the stair up the tower Nekaya and I occupied and began to speak with Nekaya, who stood lower down the stair than I. I caught a glimpse of a man simply flying without visible support toward Erim's vantage. 

The flying man must have offered some magic to Erim, for within a few moments both the young mage and his horse had flown down to the courtyard below. The priest with whom Nekaya spoke had descended to seek assistance, and now the flying man approached us. He offered to cast a spell upon both of us and our steeds in return for a few gold coins. Nekaya readily agreed and made at once to pay him. I reflected that had I the ability to aid someone in a similar situation I should not seek remuneration, but I did not reject his offer. 

Fortunately Pekuah is as wise as a person and I have sufficient command of Aratan that he would step off the stair at my direction, else we should have had to blindfold them to persuade them to step out into space without visible support.

In the meanwhile the man with the flying carpet had returned with several companions and a much larger carpet. Rock had been busily paying out lengths of rope from the magical spool and using them to lower all of the equipment carried by Filthy Beast to the ground. With his mount and pack pony relieved of their burdens, he was able to lead them onto the carpet and they were lowered safely to the ground. 

Once Nekaya and I had reached the courtyard ourselves, Nekaya offered gold to the flying man to go and rescue Liadan. Within a short while all of our party were assembled, though only Pakkin and his wolf had managed to descend the stairs of their own accord.

The man on the flying carpet seemed quite fascinated with us as a result of our peculiar arrival at the temple, and insisted that we must dine with him that evening. He introduced himself as Remmao al-Ka. After a but of discussion with the priests, who were also impressed with us, it was determined that we should remain at the temple that night and visit with Remmao on the following evening.

It was as we led our horses to the stabling the priests offered that we noticed a singular peculiarity about our mounts: with the exception of Wolf-ogre, Pakkin's mount, all of the steeds were floating a tiny distance above the ground! On closer examination it was discovered that all of the horses now wore golden horseshoes that prevented them from touching the earth. We can only assume that this was a gift from the gods of the solar barge.

Those divinities had also given us another gift, in the form of a finely crafted wooden box. Once we had seen to the horses and been shown to accomodations of our own, the box was examined. On a velvet cushion within lay a gold ring marked with symbols of the Mulhorandi gods. A loop of satin ribbon on each side of the cushion indicated that it could be lifted out of the box. But when Rock removed the cushion, he found a second cushion beneath that filled the interior of the box as thoroughly as had the first pillow!

In a split in this cushion we observed a golden amulet or talisman that appeared to be attached to a cylinder of some sort. Two more tabs protruded from the sides of this cushion. A third cushion appeared beneath that, this one containing a rod of gray metal. Below that lay a fourth cushion with a gold scarab resting in a depression at its center. 

The box continued to disgorge more cushions than its exterior seemed capable of containing, for under the scarab we found yet two more. The next held a pair of very finely made leather gloves neatly folded into a slot in the center. The last cushion had two gold cylinders tucked into its depths, which proved to be a pair of bracers when withdrawn. We observed that the bracers sunk deeper into the cushion than seemed possible without some magical aid, and that encouraged us to draw out all of the other items to examine them more closely.

The gold ring and scarab were as they appeared, but all of the other items were larger than should have been able to fit into the box. The talisman was in fact the head of a staff that stood my height in length, decorated with a sun symbol. The gray metal object was a short rod of the sort that wizards sometimes employ to contain their spells. Once we had removed all of these items it was discovered that whatever enchantment had permitted them to fit into the box no longer functioned.

After examining these items we retired to our rooms to make ourselves presentable and then made our way to a special chamber where the priests had offered to treat our wounds. We had already learned that this temple is a temple of Lathanul, which is the name by which Lathander is called in this part of the world. The priests were most kind and respectful of us, though it was Liadan who used most of Lathander's mercy to cure our hurts.

We were introduced to a chief priest called Habbath, who asked us to tell him our story. He was most interested in Liadan, having observed the symbol of Covenant's house that she wears. Thus it was she who took the lead in explaining to him all of the events that have befallen us since we first met Covenant's company in Cormyr. Habbath was aware of Covenant's quest for the Gauntlet of Dawn, but he did not appear to place much weight on it. 

It was explained to Habbath that our company had sought to visit Calimport in order to learn more of what Covenant intended, so that we might either locate our missing friends or perform some action to aid them in their quest. Habbath then told us that the person most likely to know was Covenant's greatest friend, a man named Osaze Mumbai. He further explained that Mumbai would be difficult to find, but that if we sought another man called Madu el Barake he would likely be able to locate Mumbai. The priest sent out messages to seek this el Barake on our behalf.

We then sought the priest's help in determining the use of the items from the box, as well as other enchanted objects that have lately come into our possession. I neglected to mention earlier that Rock, determined to strip her body of anything of value, had simply thrown the sinister woman we had fought aboard the barge across his pack saddle and she had been transported to the temple along with us. She wore a fine suit of plate armor that Liadan had determined to take possession of once she had purified it of any lingering evil.

We were told a great deal of news from the rest of the world while we relaxed in the temple. Oddly none of us were the slightest bit weary despite our many hours of battle. Among the items of information we learned, we found that the Shades had fully emerged in Anauroch and were reportedly making war on the Dalelands and Cormyr. Liadan immediately began to prepare to use one of Lathander's blessings to contact her family on the morrow. 

According to reports, the Shades were also spreading to the west, and rumor held that they might have launched an attack as far away as Waterdeep. I felt concern for my homeland and said prayers to Corellon that Evereska would stand firm against the threat. We also learned that it was fortunate we had passed through Chessenta when we did, for now the neighboring land of Chondath had declared war against Chessenta, seeking to restore its ancient empire. 

There was also a disheartening report of a 'cleansing' war in Halruua, where they evidently sought to eliminate sorcery in the fear that all sorcery held some evil connection to their ancient enemies. This of course concerned us greatly, as our dear friend Phaele is a sorcerer by nature and has only just returned to her homeland. We must use the magic book Erim carries to contact Sandrue in Arrabar and see if he can reach her. 

Also of concern to us was news that a magical plague had struck the people of Amn to the north of Calimshan, and as a result the citizens of Amn have turned against all use of magic. We have not made any definite plans to travel to Amn, but that is where we last heard of our former companion Fallon Nightstar, and we had entertained thoughts of seeking him in person to learn why he left us and how he returned to his native land. 

Once the wizards had been summoned to examine the items from the box - which they did free of cost to us, as those items had been given us by a god closely associated with Lathander - we distributed those items among ourselves. I find myself in possession of the gold ring, which allows one great freedom of movement such that one cannot be held. It is unfortunate we did not have such an object when Nekaya and Rock met the huge creature on the barge that pinned Nekaya to its body.

I have also been given care of Brimstone, as my friends feel it is best suited to my skills. It occurs to me that I may wield it at the same time that I wield my Cormyrian blade. I will not be as effective with a longsword in my off hand as I would be with the shorter blade Nicos gave me, but that loss should be offset by Brimstone's other powers. With practice my ability to wield two longswords should improve. 

With the gifts the gods have given us we are now well equipped to meet many foes. The staff, which Liadan has taken charge of, is capable of healing many injuries and even of bringing the dead back to life. The enchanted rod can absorb the magical energy of spells. The golden scarab offers arcane protection to the bearer. The gloves give the wearer greater alacrity and grace, and Liadan has taken them also to offset the cumbersome new armor she acquired. The golden bracers give protection to the wearer. I should in some ways have liked them, but the bracers given me by the dwarves are of equal use. 

Among the other items we acquired prior to our journey on the barge, we found a sword capable of holding spells within it, of greater power than the enchanted blade Erim carried. He has taken charge of the new sword and given the older weapon to Rock, as either Erim or Liadan can still store spells in the blade and anyone who wields it can release the spells with the proper command. 

I do not know why I am enumerating all these items in such detail. Perhaps it is to distract my mind from concern over my homeland. I shall say further prayers to Corellon for its safety, even as I pray that soon my beloved Erendis and I will be reunited. 

___________________________________________
*Quips & Quotes:*

patv: "Is he in disguise?"
Zora: "Well, sure, he's the sun god. He's in de skies."

Zora  (when the golden horseshoes were revealed): "They're Air Harakhty!"

Devo: "You can borrow Pakkin's pants."
sniffles: "Is he Pakkin pants?"
Devo: "No, he's Pakkin heat. A slow, spreading warmth."


----------



## Zora

*Journal entry 11/03/06*

Dearest Grandfather,

The final hour of night was upon us.  Almost cursing my keen eyesight, I could see many, many dark shapes crawling along the walls of the immense cavern we travelled through.

Even from afar, I could see Set's monstrous serpentine shape writhing around the exit of the 12 hours of night.  My vision carried to me the much longed for hours of day that I saw just beyond Set's form.

And we were still quite a ways off from that.

That's when the last assault began from Set's minions.  Things bigger than our horses leapt from the cavern walls and suffered the heat of the corona to attack us and the barge.  Nay, not us.  The Barge.  We were but insignificant players upon a stage we had no right being on.  But Re-Horakhty's grace allowed us passage and we were honor-bound and blessed to fight beside Him and the godlings, no matter the outcome.

The sorceress astride the nightmare returned, along with some blue monstrosity called a Godslayer.  He stopped me in my tracks and we fought furiously back and forth, with Telemnar occasionally darting in to relieve him of some of his flesh.  I decided to attack his weapon of choice since I was having a difficult time getting close to him.  Turned out to be the wise choice.  After striking a terrible blow to his sword and nearly cleaving it in twain, he decided to keep it out of my reach.  Upon seeing the sorceress attempting to slay Liadan, I launched my hammer at her mount, causing it to flee abruptly and toss her from its back.

Now on the deck of the barge, the sorceress summoned all of her allies to her side.  At this time, I
could hear Nekaya cry out that she could see Shahu-Se, the End of Night.  As it turns out, this was to be her former mentor, Re-Hoten.  It was he who was opposing Set's minions and helping the Lost to board the Solar Barge.  Somehow, the mighty Pekuah had broken free of the hold with Califax in tow, and Nekaya leapt astride her mount and they both charged off of the barge!  Califax close behind, and changing once he went through the corona.  It seemed as if they were flying, but Shahu-Se mounted Califax and they jumped back to the barge.

Meanwhile, the sorceress was proving a most troublesome opponent.  After drawing her attention, she managed to strike me down.  As I was starting to slip into the dark, wondering what would happen to my soul, Re-Horakhty spoke and for the second time I could hear his words.  They were words of healing to all those aboard the barge, renewing our strength.  Feeling almost completely healthy, I renewed my attack on the sorceress.  The sorceress managed to down Nekaya, and I doubled my efforts to draw her attention to me.  It worked, and she cast some foul magics that allowed her blade to suck the life from me and heal her.  Still, I continued pressing the attack to keep her attention when Liadan struck her repeatedly with her holy light of Lathander, felling the witch.

The battle was over.  

Now we came upon the time where we would have to face Set.

Suddenly out of nowhere came the cat-headed form of Bast to claw and bite at Set, allowing us to pass freely.  We were back into the hours of Day.

I finally got the chance to look upon Shahu-Se -or Re-Hoten- and see that Nekaya's former mentor was a human of strong character.  Testament to this was the fact that Califax was actually allowing him to ride the proud steed.  Shahu-Se is on a mission to bring about an end to Set's assaults on the Solar Barge.

I hope he succeeds.

The godlings then thanked us for our assistance and asked where we would like to be returned.  Still a bit shaken from the prospect of facing Set, I didn't quite understand the question.  So when my friends said "Calimport" I didn't think twice, as that was our eventual destination.

As we started to disappear, to my dismay I remembered the armor the southern dwarves were forging for me that I was to pick up on the way to Calimport!  Seems I may not get to see their handiwork for awhile.

However, as we appeared, we have found ourselves on the tops of some very tall spires with our mounts!

My thoughts of dwarven-made armor are soon supplanted with concerns of how we are to get down...


----------



## Zora

*Journal entry 12/01/06*

Dearest Grandfather, 

We appeared atop the minarets of the temple of Lathanul, who is Lathander in this part of the Realm.  Our sudden arrival caused some distractions amongst the faithful down below, for which I am truly sorry.  To keep my mind on task, I used our newly found magical spool of rope to lower all of my supplies to the ground, unburdening Filthy Beast.  To their credit, I believe they were more calm about our predicament than I was.

At some point, a well-dressed man flew up to me and asked if I wanted to buy a potion of flying from him to get down from there.  When I pointed out that my animals would still be left up here, he reconsidered and flew to another tower where some of my other friends were placed.  Not coming up with much for a solution, I decided to play out a bunch of lengths of rope from this wonderful device, thinking that if I had enough, I'd be able to lower Filthy Beast and Spirit to the ground.

Shortly thereafter, a wealthy-looking gentleman flew up on a rather large magic carpet, flanked on
either side by apparent bodyguards on small carpets.  He offered to help me and my animals to 
the ground.  I thanked him for his generosity and accepted.  His name is Remmao al-Ka, and he
seems to be a respected nobleman or merchant of some sort.  After getting the three of us to the
ground, he offered my companions and I to dine with him tonight.  The priests insisted we stay 
at the temple, so I offered a compromise of dining with him on the morrow, after we've had a chance to rest and get our bearings.

On our way to stable our mounts, we realized that all of our mounts with the exception of Wolfogre were walking ABOVE the ground, and not on it.  It turns out that they all have golden horseshoes, obvious gifts of the gods.  Speaking of gifts of the gods, we were gifted with a box that held some of the most wonderous items I have ever seen.

More on that later.

After putting our stuff into our rooms, we met with a priest by the name of Habbath, who was clearly interested in hearing our story and knew a little about Covenant in return.  Whilst he knows of Covenant's quest for this gauntlet and this sword, he clearly doesn't hold much stock in it.  He did give us the name of Covenant's closest friend, who might have some more insight or information.  

We have also learned some distressing news about the world at large.  It seems great uprisings are taking place, from the Shades who have reappeared after their long absence, to Chondath attempting to restore its former glory, to Halruua, where a purging of sorcerors is taking place.  I am concerned for Phaele, who had gone there last time we saw her.  I hope she's okay.  If not, I know that my friends and I might have something to say about it.

After all of this, the priests kindly offered to help us figure out what some of these magical treasures we acquired might do.  For posterity purposes, I will only mention the things we received from Re-Horakhty, as they deserve to be noted.  We received a gold ring that allows Freedom of Movement; a golden staff with a sun symbol atop it that is a Staff of Life; a dull gray metal cylinder that is a Rod of Absorption; a golden scarab pin that is a Scarab of Protection; 2 finely crafted leather gloves that enhance the wearer's grace and dexterity; and a set of golden bracers that give protection equal to plate armor.

We each took one of the gifts, as it seemed appropriate that there were the same number of gifts as companions.  Erim declined however.  I just do not understand his reasoning.  Even I, and how I feel about my previous behavior regarding such things, would not turn down a gift from the gods.  What an honor.  Whilst many of them held my interest, I chose to choose last, giving my friends first opportunity.  I accepted the golden scarab, as it is small and unobtrusive.  And who would not want protection from the gods?  No one seemed to want the rod, which could absorb spells directed at the holder, and the stored energy usable later.  I think it too useful to sell or part with, so agreed to carry it for the group.

Pepa, I forgot to mention that I have been given the haversack that holds many things in addition to the spool of neverending rope.  Due to this honor, a few other things were bestowed into my care.  I've always heard of these haversacks, and had been looking to purchase one awhile ago.  Now that I have it, I have been thinking long and hard about retiring Filthy Beast.  He has served both of us well, Pepa.  I believe he should have the chance to rest.

We have also sold some of the other items found and are using some of that money to purchase a Teleport spell so that I may go to the southern dwarves and retrieve my armor.

I have also had the luxury to come into possession of a magical statue of an elephant, the previously mentioned sword that holds a spell -I convinced Telemnar to take possession of Brimstone, as he is much more proficient than I with a sword, and I think I've shown that while it takes some practice, wielding two weapons of roughly the same size can work, a cloak of resistance, and a darkwood buckler.

I've always held to the belief you instilled in me that you're only as good as your mind and body.  I know how deeply the loss of your axe affected you, and I won't let myself fall into that trap.  I do feel that with the rope, haversack, and the sustaining ring I am ready to take on the world.  I feel I have come into my own as an Outwarden and that these are just the right tools for my job.

Just between you and I Pepa, I've always wanted to try out your boots of speediness ever since I could walk.  Maybe if I'd stuck around longer after your passing, I might've inherited them.  But I'm sure father scooped them up.

Even amidst all the splendor of this city and all of our adventures…I miss you.


----------



## Jubilee

I think this is the first letter from Rock that's revealed that his Pepa isn't alive, or am I mistaken?

Also, I don't know if it matters to anyone but me, but Pakkin replaced his pony, Wolfogre, with a wolf when we were in Anhkapur.  He named the wolf Sacred.

/ali


----------



## sniffles

*House of the Rising Sun (continued)*

Calimport is by far the largest city of Men that I have visited in my travels, much larger than Ankhapur and also far older if the structures within are any gauge by which to judge. The aged buildings are covered in white plaster that all but glows in the brilliant sunshine. It is no surprise that the people here should venerate Lathander for his association with light. 

It is also very hot here, so much so that I have taken the risk of leaving my chain shirt in my room at the temple of Lathanul. I have been wearing only the enchanted bracers the dwarves bestowed upon me for protection in the oppressive heat.

There seems a wider gulf between wealth and poverty here in Calimport than I have experienced elsewhere. The rich cover themselves and their possessions in gold and gems and dwell in vast palaces, while the poor huddle in the streets, sheltering in doorways with nothing to shield them from the sun but a few miserable rags. I shall have to seek out a temple that gives alms to the poor and make an offering. I fear that handing out coin in the streets could only lead to trouble.

Liadan has performed a ritual for each of us that will cause a contingency enchantment to activate should we be seriously wounded. As yet we have encountered no threats here, but we cannot become complacent. 

In a few days' time the armor Rock requested of our dwarven friends will be prepared. As they will not reach this area for some while yet, or perhaps they are not coming here, I am uncertain, Rock has arranged with a wizard to cast a spell that will allow him to travel to them in but an instant. He has invited me to accompany him. It will be another new experience, similar in some respects to the portal that brought us to these southern climes or the divine enchantment that carried us to Calimport, but as yet I have not experienced precisely this form of travel.

Nekaya has found that there is a temple to Elishar here in the city. She reports that it is still active, though it has only a tiny group of faithful worshippers. I think that despite this she is most pleased to at last have found other worshippers of the lost god. 

The high priest of this temple told her a tale of the lost god that included mention of a sword that "shall be a dreadnaught". This leaves me wondering if perhaps the Sword of the Dreadnaught which Covenant ultimately sought to locate might in fact be the lost god's sword. I hope that Covenant's friends here may be able to further enlighten us.

Liadan has also found the House of Covenant, which is no surprise as this city is Covenant's home. In contrast to Nekaya I believe she is somewhat disappointed in the House here, for it does not appear to focus so much on providing new beginnings as on gathering wealth. Nonetheless she is glad to have spoken with the leader of the organization, a man called Radagast. 

Last evening we dined with Remmao al-Ka, the merchant who aided us in descending the temple spires. He is a dealer in such enchanted carpets as those he employed to assist us. He sent carriages to carry us to his mansion and provided a sumptuous repast, for he is a very wealthy and prominent citizen of this city. 

He was most inquisitive about our adventures and our unusual mode of arrival in the city, but courteously sought a different subject when we demonstrated reluctance to share all of our secrets with him. In the course of the evening, when it was mentioned that we should be dining with Madu el Barake, he told us a most edifying story of Covenant's great friend.

According to Remmao's tale, Madu was once a man of immense evil and a feared rival in business to Remmao and other merchants. But Covenant's dearest friend, Osaze Mumbai, was able to convert Madu to the way of light. Madu el Barake is now respected as one of the kindest and most righteous men in the city. By this tale I could also see that Osaze Mumbai must be a righteous man, for he forgave Madu for holding him prisoner and torturing him, and the two are now such dear friends that Madu has given Osaze an entire wing of his palace in which to dwell, though Osaze is seldom in residence. 

Remmao also explained to us that we were most fortunate to be able to meet with Madu so soon, for he has only just returned from a voyage to the jungles of Chult, where he regularly travels to return slaves to their homeland and freedom. 

----------
I have only just returned from a most edifying visit to the temple of Elishar. Having no errand of import to keep me, I had accompanied Nekaya, Liadan and Rock to the temple. Nekaya had gone to participate in the dawn ceremonies there, and Liadan wished to see the temple for herself. 

I met Sutan, an elder who is the high priest there, and also his son Horus and his granddaughters. One of these children is called Nekaya, much to Nekaya's surprise. Even more peculiarly, she has silver hair like Liadan, though Liadan tells me it is not the natural shade of this Nekaya's tresses. Our Nekaya remarks that she observed several women with silver hair from the temple towers, though of course we were too high to see if their hair color was natural. Perhaps it is merely a popular fashion here.

The kindly Sutan spent some little while discussing with us the history of Elishar as we told him of the ruined temple we had discovered in the Cloven Mountains of Sespech, and of the curious murals in the Chamber of Dawn. Naturally Sutan was most interested in our discoveries. In return he told us that the temple had been constructed by four brothers, known as the Soldiers of Light, who had spread the faith of Elishar throughout Faerun upon their arrival in this realm. 

Nekaya shared with him the strange prophecy recited to her by the old man with glowing eyes who had aided us against the Shadows in Arrabar. Sutan did not wish to speculate on the interpretation of the prophecy, but his son Horus was less circumspect. 

Horus surmises that the light of Elishar is needed to combat the Shadows that will soon oppress the world. He believes that the Shades who have arisen in Anauroch are the Shadows spoken of in the prophecy. The ancient tales known in the temple also speak of a defender of light who must die to recover Elishar's lost sword. 

According to the lore of the lost god, one of the Soldiers of Light or some other personage captured all the light of the world in his hand for one day and night. During this time Shadows emerged from the darkness to plague the world. A duke of Hell, who may have been a dragon, took the gauntlet containing the light and secreted it away. 

This gauntlet holding the light of the world sounds very like the Gauntlet of Dawn Covenant left us to seek, and the duke of Hell in the story may very well be the dragon with which he sought to treat for possession of the gauntlet. Covenant had also indicated that the gauntlet was necessary to locate the Sword of the Dreadnaught. Though Sutan does not wish to consider all this as fulfillment of the prophecy, it seems very likely to me that we are correct in seeing the sword and the gauntlet as the items spoken of in the ancient lore.

Nekaya has also made an impressive discovery regarding the temple:  it contains a _portal_ such as the one we employed to reach the Cloven Mountains when first our company formed. But we do not know where the _portal_ exits, and thus far Sutan would permit only Nekaya to enter the inner sanctum wherein the _portal_ lies. 

It is to be hoped that Madu el Barake will be able to acquaint us with Osaze Mumbai, Covenant's bosom friend, who may possess a copy of Covenant's journal containing details of his quest. I pray Corellon give us aid as we come nearer to finding our lost loved ones.

____________________________________________
*Quips & Quotes:*

Devo: "And for some of you, your asses float a couple of inches off the ground."

Zora: "It's hot. Calimhot."

Devo: "There are stone pews in their pewy place."

Zora: "Don't quit your dye job."

Devo: "They're dressed like priests, but very old-school style."
Jubilee: "That's _so_ 1,000 years ago."

Zora: "Well, he travelled through the desert with no name."
sniffles: "No, that was his horse."
Zora: "That was his Horus."

Zora: "You light me, you really really light me!"

Hedrin: "The paladin-cam. It's black and white."


----------



## Zora

*Journal entry 12/15/06*

Dearest Grandfather,

Amidst the splendor of the city and our newfound wealth, I have been untrue to myself.  I have just spent more money on a bottle of wine and some incense for a magic spell than I would ever have thought possible.  True, I have donated to the Covenant House in reparations for what I owe Covenant himself.  But more can be done.

Although I can never truly repay the debt owed to him.

We had dinner with Remmao al-Ka at his expansive estate.  It was for him that I purchased the wine.  A gift for helping us –out of the kindness of his heart- down from the temple’s spires.  He regaled us with a story of Covenant’s closest friend Osaze Mumbai and another friend Madu el Barake, who both have had their own new beginnings with the help of Covenant and Lathander.

As fate would have it, Remmao’s family business is making flying carpets.  In fact, it was one of his grandfather’s that Pakkin and I used to assault Brimstone Keep.  I complimented his family on excellent craftsmanship, as it did what we needed, even whilst battered and tattered.

On disheartening news, there is an active slave trade here in Calimport.  Whilst I find it not to my taste, I understand different cultures have their different beliefs.  It has heartened me to hear that Madu el Barake makes trips to Chult to return freed slaves.  If I had the resources, that would be a worthy enterprise.  Alas, my heart aches to return to Camber to help with the rebuilding.  That is first and foremost of my desires.  Once we come to a completion of our quest to find Covenant and his companions, I will make haste to return.

Nekaya has found that there is an active temple to Elishar here in Calimport.  It has only a handful of attendants, but it exists nonetheless.  It is some disrepair, and while Nekaya and the rest were studying the history for clues to her lost god, and a connection to Covenant and his quest for the Sword of the Dreadnought and the Gauntlet of Dawn, I have made a list of supplies needed and work that can be done with myself doing the work.  I believe Telemnar will pitch in, as bighearted as he is.

I find that while the sustaining ring is truly a blessing, I have had more than the normal allotment of time to think and ponder the world.  I am worried about Camber, and Serrah, and my friends there.  My thoughts go to my family, most notably my brothers and sisters.  Regrettably, every time I think I should spend money on a Sending spell to contact them, I am afraid of their response and their feelings towards their eldest brother.  Do they hate me?  Did they get my letter?  Have I shamed them more by leaving than by staying?

I also long to talk to Serrah and hear how she’s doing.  Dumathoin keep her safe.  

Will write more later, as I need to go buy supplies to refinish this temple.  As you’ve always said: “Busy hands create a clear mind”.


----------



## Zora

Jubilee said:
			
		

> I think this is the first letter from Rock that's revealed that his Pepa isn't alive, or am I mistaken?
> 
> Also, I don't know if it matters to anyone but me, but Pakkin replaced his pony, Wolfogre, with a wolf when we were in Anhkapur.  He named the wolf Sacred.
> 
> /ali




Sorry Jubilee, I didn't see your response.  Yes, you are quite observant AND correct in that this is the first time it's ever been mentioned that his grandfather has passed.

He has been writing letters in a journal to his dead grandfather.


----------



## Jubilee

In fairness, Devo told me about the relationship before I joined the game, so I've known all along - and I've been waiting to see when/if Rock would reveal it. 

/ali


----------



## sniffles

*Night of the Living Dead*

As the eve of our dinner with Madu el Barake approached, it was difficult to persuade Rock to set aside his repairs on the temple of Elishar. I was obliged to be most persuasive to convince him that he should return to Lathanul's temple with the rest of our friends to prepare for the evening. In some respects people are not vastly different from horses: it requires patience and a bit of cleverness to lead them in the direction one desires.

We were transported by carriage to the residence of Madu el Barake as evening fell. As we had been told, Madu is a man of immense wealth and prestige. His home is more nearly a palace than a house. It is far more impressive than any other structure I have seen, even outshining the governor's palace in Ankhapur. 

On our approach to the entrance, my friend drew my attention to a group of citizens gathering near another gate in the mansion's low wall. This group appeared to represent more of the insignificant portion of Calimport's population that is not Men, and also seemed to made up mostly of folk of meager means. We could not see from our vantage why they were gathering at that location.

On giving our names to a servant who greeted us, we were conducted to a waiting room to meet our host. Nekaya had expressed a feeling of foreboding before we departed for our appointment, and as a result we had not arrived unarmed. The servant did not ask us to set aside our weapons. Only Nekaya requested that her hakra be held aside, as it is an unwieldly blade. I bore my swords, though I had elected to wear only my enchanted bracers for protection, out of both deference to the occasion and consideration for the heat.

Our host proved to be a well-proportioned man of middle years as best I can judge the years of Men. He greeted us with great courtesy and introduced us to three other guests who would also be dining with him. These were Guyan Duus, a captain of the army, the widow Sarrima, and Pel Gorrin, an administrator in charge of the construction of roads. It occurred to me that none of these guests were of the same social class as their host, though it seemed by their behavior that all three had been guests of Madu previously and were well acquainted with him.

I noticed with interest that when we gave our names to our host Rock introduced himself by his true dwarven name rather than by the nickname he has adopted, though he had given his nickname to the servant at the entrance. He has taken to appending to himself the title Outwarden of Camber. I wonder if my friend will return there when our quest is concluded.

Before we proceeded to dinner Madu introduced two further guests, brothers Mohham and Chal. It was apparent that they had not previously been his guests. Both men looked to be of the sort who might have been waiting at the rear gate when we arrived. They had put on their best attire but their poverty was readily evident, and they were obviously ill at ease in such lavish surroundings. 

When we were conducted into the dining hall we met a last dinner companion, Korah, who was presented to us as Madu's close friend and chief adviser. I began to suspect that our host had some hidden but altruistic motive for his selection of guests when he seated the widow Sarrima next to the unmarried Captain Duus. 

Our dinner proceeded with pleasant small talk as we were served with a variety of dishes. The food was of quality but far less rich than what we had dined upon in the home of Remmao al-Ka. 

As the dinner continued we and learned more of our dinner companions and explained our own arrival in Calimport, I realized that Osaze Mumbai was not going to be present. Liadan was obviously awaiting an opportunity to remark on this. At last Rock leaned over to murmur something to her and she spoke up, asking our host if we would have an opportunity to meet the respected holy man.

Madu explained that at present Osaze was not in residence and was not expected to return for some time. In fact, the holy man was on a quest to the palace of a powerful djinn, seeking to turn the ancient and evil being to the path of Good. I had already been impressed by what I had heard of Osaze Mumbai, but now my admiration grew greatly and I truly regretted that I could not meet him. 

Liadan and Nekaya then explained what we seek regarding Covenant's quest, though without giving away too many intimate details. Liadan did explain that Covenant is her father, which did not appear to surprise Madu. He asked if all of us had some relationship to Covenant, and we each explained our reason for being on our own quest. When I mentioned my wife he indicated that he has met her, which I found curiously satisfying.

Madu told us that he in fact had the journal Liadan sought in his possession, but that only Osaze could gain access to it. He then remarked that he had something he would like to show us after dinner. When the meal concluded we courteously took our leave of the other guests. Rock then also made his departure, wishing to return to the temple of Elishar and continue his work. He has long worn an enchanted ring that allows him to work without rest and he sought to take advantage of this.

Madu conducted us to a gallery on an upper floor where he displayed many portraits. We passed a large chamber filled with unusual items from distant lands. Madu's mansion contains far less ostentatious display of wealth than the home of Remmao al-Ka, for Madu has chosen to display his wealth in the form of fine artisanship from exotic locales rather than in precious metals and jewels. It was not until we saw this display that I realized my own homeland in the Hidden Hills would be considered an exotic location by most of the folk I have encountered in my travels. Even my host did not know the direction in which Evereska lies when I mentioned my birthplace.

Our progress through the gallery came to a stop before a large painting of a vast black dragon. During our conversation over dinner, Madu had explained that he knew much of Covenant's purpose in contacting the dragon. He had also confirmed Nekaya's suspicion that the dragon and the duke of Hell who had taken the Gauntlet of Dawn were one and the same. According to Madu's tale, the duke of Hell had sought a new life as a dragon. This same dragon, Ssurathrax, was portrayed in the painting we now viewed. 

At the feet of the painted dragon sat a tiny figure of a man. This, said our host, was Osaze Mumbai. Much as he now attempted to convert a djinn to the path of righteousness, he had once done the same with the black dragon. Covenant had heard of Osaze's great quest and had gone to seek him out. Together they had struggled long with the dragon, though whether by words or might of arms I am uncertain. In the end it seems that though they may not have convinced the dragon to follow the way of Good, they had persuaded him to abandone true Evil.

This tale left Nekaya perplexed, for she still holds the dragon responsible for whatever fate has befallen Covenant's company. I remarked that perhaps the dragon should not be blamed. It seems that many forces have ranged themselves against the completion of Covenant's quest. 

As we viewed the painting and the other items displayed in the gallery, we were suddenly disturbed by the arrival of two servants. This would not have been remarkable but that they both appeared to be ill. Liadan exclaimed that they were not living at all but had been turned to foul undeath! I rushed forward to defend against them, but before my blades could strike Liadan had summoned Lathander's righteous hatred of undead to end their repellent semblance of life. As they fell a sinister dark energy exuded from their bodies.

Liadan examined the corpses and found that one of them had been pierced by a poisoned dart. She called out a warning to our companions. Then Nekaya cried out that more such unliving zombies had appeared in the display chamber, and Liadan hurried to the paladin's side. I remained where I was to guard against further intrusion. 

As I stood watching over the fallen servants, I felt a sting followed by a burning sensation at my throat. When I put my hand to my neck my fingertips came away bloodied. Then I caught a glimspe of a strange hunched creature with a long face and a coarse mane, holding a wooden tube in its clawed hands. This creature faded from sight before I could react. Alarms began to sound throughout the mansion. A terrible feral howling filled me with dread.

_____________________________________________
*Quips & Quotes:*

Devo: "The prophecy makes a vaguely coherent sentence."
Jubilee: "So it sounds like you!"

Zora: "I got dizzy for a second."
Devo: "I hope it wasn't my GMing. That's usually nauseating."

Hedrin: "Pakkin brought a bow to dinner?!"
Zora: "No wonder he was quivering."


----------



## Devo

*Black dragon?*

For the record, it's an Abyssal dragon. It was described as a blackish-purple color, however.


----------



## sniffles

Devo said:
			
		

> For the record, it's an Abyssal dragon. It was described as a blackish-purple color, however.



Telemnar heard black.


----------



## Zora

*Journal entry 1/12/07*

Dear Grandfather, 

Nearly copperless but happy, I have purchased a great many supplies for the repairs to the temple of Elishar.  I made sure to buy enough that there would be a fair supply of extra materials plus the tools left over for the caretakers to have when I’m finished.

I was planning on going to the dinner with Madu el Barake directly from working in the temple, yet Telemnar convinced me to return to the temple of Lathanul to wash up first.  As it turns out, I don’t think Madu would have cared about my appearance, but I did not wish to appear rude.  A carriage was sent to transport us to Madu’s home, which turned out to be an even bigger manse than that of Remmao al-Ka.  

All sorts of people were being allowed entrance into Madu’s home, even the poor and downtrodden of Calimport.  I’m not sure as to why, but it was good to see someone of Madu’s obvious wealth and status caring for the less fortunate.  

I am thankful neither Madu nor his guards were upset that I wore my armor and my hammer.  Nekaya-Re had mentioned on the way to Lathanul’s temple that she felt uneasy as if ill omens were about.  I decided to prepare myself for the possibility of evil, although I left much of my gear back in my room.  

Besides, it’s always comforting to have you by my side, Pepa.

I have to be honest and say that I did not pay much attention to the conversations around me, as I was mentally cataloging and planning the repairs I could get done before my departure tomorrow to retrieve my armor.  I did notice that Madu is quite healthy for a man of his years.  He had just returned from Chult where he does much business in local artifacts and items of local art.  

When he asked us about ourselves, I made the conscious decision from now forward to introduce myself with my birth name, rather than my chosen name.  It is time to forget the worries of the past and be true to myself.

Finally, I had to nudge Liadan into asking about Covenant, as I wearied of the endless pointless conversation that abounded.  

It turns out that Osaze kept a copy of the journal of Covenant here, but only he would be able to access it.  Liadan asked to be able to try, as it was important to us.  Madu agreed as Osaze was currently on a quest in the great waste to try to convert an ancient Djinn to the side of Good.  A truly remarkable feat if he can succeed.

At this time, Madu said he had something he wanted to show Liadan, and I begged forgiveness as I took this opportunity to depart back to the temple of Elishar to continue my work.  I’m just not of the type to take all of this information and try to piece the puzzles together.  My friends have the intelligence for that, not I.  I prefer to work with my hands.

No sooner had I gotten to the edge of the grounds than I got my chance to do just that: work with my hands.

I noticed what looked like a struggle off in the distance on the grounds and as I pointed it out to one of the guards, it stopped.  We went to investigate when I noticed with my dwarven vision that two shapes were shambling towards us.  I immediately told the guard that there were undead about and to warn and protect Madu.

I have to say that my reaction was not as calm as I would have liked, as I drew my hammer and with all of my strength slew the both of them.  On closer inspection, it looked to be two of Madu’s servants who had been turned into mindless undead.  I had not intended to use such force, but their shambling shapes reminded me so of my poor friends in Camber at the end.  My heart nearly skipped a beat at the mere thought of that time.

It was all I could do to contain my rage.

I headed into the mansion to warn my friends, my heart pounding so hard I swore everybody could hear it.  Upon entering, I could see a few more of the servants shambling about, and told the guard to go to Madu and warn him.

I figured my friends could take care of themselves, but who would protect the rest of the servants?

I hope I made the right choice.


----------



## sniffles

*A Dark Night*

Our host had joined me to observe what occurred in the fountain room. As whistles shrilled and iron bars clashed together to alert his servants of danger, he exclaimed that he must go to see to their safety. As he began to move down the corridor toward the stairs I fell in beside him, intending to accompany him and see to his defense.

As we approached the point at which Liadan stood, she peered out through the glass onto the terrace and exclaimed that she thought she saw someone. She opened the glass door with the purpose of seeing more clearly, then flinched away from the opening as one might when another person pushes through a doorway. She looked about her with concern though nothing could be seen at that moment. 

A breath later one of the flickering demons appeared beside her and attacked her, though I could not see the form of the demon's strike. Liadan groaned and staggered. I sprang forward to let the demon meet my blades and then retreated back to Madu's side.

We stood opposite the entrance to the gallery and I could see Nekaya rushing another demon within that room, while a third demon menaced Pakkin. Near me, Liadan summoned Lathander's righteous flames down upon the demon that had wounded her and it vanished from sight. Within the room I saw another demon appear at the feet of the preserved elephant that dominated the gallery space.

Across the gallery lay another door admitting onto a second corridor. In the opening a demon now appeared and began to shout in a hissing, incomprehensible tongue. In the center of the room a shape formed. It took the appearance of a huge skeletal beast on two massive hind limbs, counterbalanced by a long tail. A pair of incongruously tiny forelimbs scarcely larger than a man's arms curled next to its fleshless breastbone. Its' head was as large as a horse's body and its' massive jaws were filled with teeth like long knives. 

Curiously this skeleton was covered in sooty black powder. The beast lowered its great skull and opened its jaws wide as though to roar its fury at us, but as it lacked lungs with which to produce sound all that occurred was a cloud of black powder exuded from its trembling neck bones.

Madu hurried into the gallery chamber and removed a large scimitar-like blade from a rack mounted on one wall. Concluding that perhaps our host did not need my aid, and that the demon mage who had summoned the skeletal beast was a greater threat, I darted across the gallery to meet the mage. A demon hiding behind a statue struck me a blow. The skeletal creature made a futile snap of its jaws at me as I passed. 

When I approached the demon wizard it chanted strange syllables and held out one clawed appendage toward me as if to direct its spell with more force. For a heartbeat I felt my lungs filling as though I drowned, but the sensation passed. I spat out a mouthful of brackish water and let the mage feel the edges of my swords.

Behind me I heard Liadan call the light of Lathander down on the skeletal creature. It rushed her and attempted to swallow her, but without flesh its throat could not hold her captive. 

My opponent shouted forcefully and a pool of some burning green liquid formed at my feet. Through an entrance at the end of the corridor, my dear friend Rock suddenly appeared and raced up to the demon, striking it a mighty blow. 

I felt my self weakening under the effects of numerous wounds I had hardly noticed before. Then a sensation of warmth spread through me and I realized that the stalwart pact Liadan had blessed each of us with previously had come into play. 

A ray of Lathander's light shot across the gallery and seared the flesh of the mage. He toppled to the floor. I made certain he would not rise again with a quick thrust of Brimstone's point. But at that moment a second, much larger demon rose up through the floor, vanished, then reappeared next to me. I felt my knees weaken and my muscles lock for a moment, then another wave of arcane energy filled me as my enchanted ring thrust off the effect of his spell.

Behind the large demon Rock's face darkened with fury. Knowing that my friend could hold off the creature longer than I could in my present state, I withdrew into the gallery and took up a position opposite the elephant, drawing a potion of healing from my pouch. 

As I swallowed the potion, I observed that Madu had moved to a chest near where I stood and had taken a small box from within it. My attention was drawn away from him by the impressive sight of the skeletal beast exploding into a heap of bone dust when Liadan struck it again with Lathander's divine light. Then Madu activated some trigger on the box and a ray of magical energy shot out and struck a nearby demon.

Erim had entered the gallery with sword in hand, but it was magic that he employed to eliminate another demon. He then made his way across the chamber to go to Rock's aid. I heard the sound of glass shattering and hoped it did not presage any harm to my dwarven friend. Then Nekaya approached me in the brief lull in battle and prayed for Elishar to heal me.

As Elishar's light filled me, I glanced toward the second corridor and saw a dire sight: a ghostly shape surrounded by shadowy energy had begun to arise from the corpse of the demon mage. The insusbstantial form seemed to laugh as it floated upward. The black energy surrounding the ghost seemed to pull at it as though trying to draw it down toward the floor.

A baleful voice emerged from the spirit, gloating as it condemned us. Then it chanted a single strange word, "Nalfeshnee". As it repeated this word a disturbing buzzing sound filled the air. 

Rock stepped into the gallery, announcing that his foe had fled. Liadan quickly extended Lathander's mercy to all of us. Erim explained that "nalfeshnee" was the name of a type of fearsome demon, far worse than the creatures we had been struggling with. I uttered a silent prayer of gratitude to Corellon Larethian for saving me and steeled myself for further battle.

The buzzing that had accompanied the ghost's pronouncement had now become a throbbing pulse. Rock identified the source as coming from the lower level of the palace. To speed our descent, Erim conjured an opening in the floor and we floated down with the aid of magic. 

The throbbing sound now resembled the beat of a vast heart. It was not difficult to determine that it came from a room we had passed on our earlier tour of the palace, a room filled with crates and containers of treasures our host had recently brought from Chult. 

Before entering the storeroom we paused for Liadan to extend Lathander's blessing to us, imbuing our weapons with holy energy. We could now see an evil greenish glow shining from the room. On stepping inside I observed a green crystal floating in mid-air, spinning in place. Behind me Erim chanted the familiar words of his spell of hasty movement. I drew my enchanted stone from my pouch and set it spinning about my head, then summoned Brimstone's flames with a word.

Inside the room suddenly appeared a vast bulk, its grotesque tusked head pressed against the high ceiling. The storeroom filled with a foul odor. I noted with vague curiosity that this hideous demon had incongruously small wings attached to its broad back. The demon's lips curled into a hideous semblance of a smile and it began to chuckle. 

_*To be continued...*_
__________________________________________________________

*Quips & Quotes:*

*Devo*: "Want to know how much you missed the turn check by?"
*patv*: "He'll taunt you with it later."
*sniffles*: "He's taunting you with it now!"

*Jubilee*: "Can we have the succubus instead?"
*Devo*: "She charges extra."


----------



## Jubilee

Very nice description on the skeleton t-rex.


----------



## Zora

*Journal entry 1/26/07*

Dearest Pepa, 

I proceeded further into the mansion, intent on protecting Madu’s servants from the atrocities running around.

Upon coming upon some more of them shambling up to me, I came to realize that I could not be positive they were undead, so I tried to subdue them rather than slay them.  In my heart I did not want them to be the walking dead.  I did not want to relive those last days in Camber.

Sadly, what I want and what is do not always see eye to eye.  They were truly undead, as my attempts to merely render them unconscious had no effect.  I know this to be a trait of the undead.

Yes, Pepa, I know I just admitted that not all of my father’s training was for naught.  What will the world come to?

Actually, Darkness.  That’s what the world will come to if we cannot finish Covenant’s quest or find Covenant himself to finish it and help to stave off the coming Shadows.

But I digress.  It’s amazing where your mind can wander when it wants to.  I continued down a hallway and discovered two servants who had not been turned and escorted them until we found a room where there were the people we had dinner with what seems like an eternity ago.  Also coming upon Madu’s assistant, Rohar, I left them in his competent care to find a safe place as I heard a thunderous booming coming form the floor above.  Rohar showed me a servants staircase which I used to make my way upwards to where my friends were.

I opened the doorway to the upper floor to find some demonic looking creature standing next to binding its wounds.  I ignored it for the shaman demon creature that created pools of acid under both Telemnar and myself.  Luckily for me, my southern brethren had previously gifted me with a ring to ward off much of the acid, or it could have been much worse.  Dropping my hand axe, I pulled the magic-absorbing rod with my left hand, I rushed forward and put much of my strength into a telling blow that staggered the shaman just before Liadan’s telltale light seared him from the next room.  As Telemnar made sure he would not rise again, a larger demon sprung into existence out of thin air and rushed my friend, hurting him greatly and causing the both of us to stop in our tracks from his mighty presence.

Telemnar was looking mightily wounded at this time and I could see I needed the big one’s attention to be focused on me.  I dropped the rod, and gripping my hammer with both hands, let a cocoon of cold rage surround me.  This I knew would also put my mind and my resolve locked into place in Dumathoin’s life-giving stone.  

I attacked with fury, hoping to garner this thing’s ire and attention.  Luckily it worked, however now is when I learned something of their abilities: they can go invisible.  He disappeared right in front of me and reappeared close by while his companion –who I had ignored- tried something similar, shooting small darts no doubt coated with whatever sinister agent had turned those helpless servants into foul mockeries of life.  

What they had not counted on was my extensive training of my senses so as not to be caught unawares.  Their attacks did not hurt me as I rushed the big one once again.  After having my hammer glance off his armor again and again, he vanished through the floor.

During this time, the shaman’s body had been spasming and convulsing horribly as a spirit of the demon shaman rose from the body to float above it.  A darkness pooled below it and was clawing at the spirit, attempting to drag it down.  He said something about worshiping something of Madu’s, but that it would kill us all.  Then he repeated the word “Nalfashni” three times before the darkness finally claimed its final reward for whatever dark pact the shaman had made in his life.

Erim mentioned that “Nalfashni” was a type of demon much worse than we had just faced.  I could hear a thumping like a heartbeat coming from somewhere within Madu’s mansion, and made my way towards it.  

As we got there, there was a green crystal hovering in the air and glowing to the time of the heartbeat.  I threw my hammer at it but it disappeared!  

At that moment, a huge monstrosity appeared in the place of the crystal with a huge tusked head, small wings disproportionate with its body, and an inherently evil intelligence in its eyes.  It chuckled malevolently as I wrapped myself again in a cold cocoon of rage.

So intent was I on the creature that I almost missed my hammer when it suddenly reappeared…


----------



## sniffles

*Demons in the Desert*

When it beheld us the nalfeshnee ceased its ominous chortling and asked if we sought converse or battle. I doubt that any of my friends could think of any subject on which they would wish discourse with a demon. Nor could I. Nekaya exclaimed that the demon should return whence it came, to which it responded that it did not know where it was and thus could not retrace its journey. 

Rock ended this brief conversation with a cry of rage and rushed the demon, bounding up onto a crate to wield his hammer and axe against the infernal interloper. Nekaya followed him, her hakra blazing with the golden light of Elishar.

Erim then hurled a spell that caused a blast of intense sound to shatter various objects surrounding the demon, showering it with fragments of plaster from the high ceiling. He then moved to face the demon with his sword. From the doorway Liadan brought Lathander's holy light to bear to sear the demon's unholy flesh.

I reflected for a moment that it might be unwise to place myself within reach of a foe three times my height when I was not fully girded for battle. But this thought did not deter me. I sprang up onto a crate myself and let the demon feel the sharp edges of _Melanna_ and _Brimstone_. The demon dealt me a backhand blow with one massive arm but there was little strength behind the swing.

Then the nalfeshnee lowered one arm toward the floor and a burst of eldritch energy spread from it like the ripples from a pebble tossed into a still pool. I felt the energy wash over me without effect, but I heard Erim curse as this infernal wave stripped him of the arcane haste he had extended to all of us before we entered the room.

None of my other friends appeared in any way discomfitted by the demon's effort, which appeared to disconcert it. It vanished abruptly, reappearing in the corridor and racing up the stairs to the mansion's second floor. Rock and Nekaya pelted after it. Erim took flight, sprouting a pair of feathered wings, and rose up through the opening he had earlier made in the floor of the upper storey.

As I raced up the stairs behind my friends, I heard the demon let forth a baleful howl. In response three smaller demons appeared upon the steps. The nalfeshnee then chanted a spell in some infernal tongue, but this seemed to me to have no effect.

The three new arrivals exuded an energy I found painful. But far worse was their stench. Once I inhaled it I was unable to prevent myself from spewing forth the fine repast our host had so lately served. Unable to withstand the discomfort, I withdrew up the stairs.

As I stood there gasping and retching, I watched in awe as a blow from Erim sent the nalfeshnee crashing to the floor. One of the other demons abruptly appeared nearby. This time I was able to resist the nauseating effect of its foul odor and leaped to the attack. It collapsed and faded from view.

I jumped down through the opening in the floor to approach the two remaining demons from behind. When I sprang at a second demon it vanished with a cry. Liadan had scorched it severely with a column of flame just before I struck.

With all four demons eliminated we now saw Captain Guyan arriving with a troop of guardsmen. Rock warned them of the danger of the mysterious assassins and they set off to search the mansion. Once Liadan had extended some of Lathander's grace to us to heal our wounds, we set about searching the bodies of the fallen attackers.

The mages were able to determine that a bird-skull necklace, a feathered cloak, a breastplate and a spear borne by the assassin shaman were all of a magical nature. These we gave to Madu, who offered to have wizards determine their properties on our behalf out of gratitude for our efforts to defend his home.

We then made our farewells to our host, leaving him to see to his remaining guests and servants. We arranged to return at a later time so that Liadan might seek to obtain her father's journal.

On the following day, after some hours spent assisting Rock in repairs at the temple of Elishar, I joined the rest of my companions in returning to Madu's mansion. Rock did not choose to accompany us. Madu kindly made time to see us despite his buy schedule. 

He conducted us to a nearly empty suite of rooms, which he explained were the chambers of Osaze Mumbai when that worthy is in residence. In one large chamber we were shown a metal plate inset into the center of the floor. Beneath it we glimpsed a compartment shielded by a barrier of brilliant light.

Dimly discernible beneath the light was the shape of a book. This then was the tome Liadan desired. She knelt and prayed solemnly to her god for his blessing in her efforts to pass the wards that guarded the book. But though the barrier did not harm her when she touched it, neither did it permit her access to the book.

Nekaya then joined her prayers with Liadan's in the hope that the power of two gods might succeed where one had failed. But whatever enchantment held the journal, neither Lathander nor Elishar saw fit to remove it.

Disappointed, we retired to Madu's library. We had already concluded that our next course must be to seek out the palace of the djinn and contact Osaze Mumbai directly. Madu showed us an ornate map of the desert with the location of the djinn's residence clearly indicated. He also gave to us a map containing a simpler designation of this location, and a letter of introduction to a guide who would be able to conduct us into the desert to seek the palace. 

He then showed us the items the wizards had examined. The bird-skull necklace and feathered cloak proved to contain enchantments that would aid a mage in casting spells. These were taken by Liadan and Nekaya respectively, and Nekaya gave to Liadan a cloak she already possessed that was of similar effect to the feathered cloak but less powerful. The breastplate and spear were both also magical but did not offer any useful arcane ability to anyone in our party. Madu offered to purchase them himself so that he might sell them. 

Once again we bade him farewell, assuring him that were it in our power we would return to tell him how our tale continues. Now Rock, Liadan and I must prepare to travel to meet the dwarves while the rest of our companions await us here in Calimport. 

_________________________________________
*Quips & Quotes:*

*Devo*: "The demon's got big monkey arms."
*Zora*: "Nobody flings those."
*Devo*: "Oh poo."

*Hedrin*: "I shoot him in the demon hole."

*Hedrin*: (_singing_) "Summon chanted evening, you may eat a stranger..."


----------



## sniffles

The _teleport_ to meet the dwarves was intended to be resolved via email prior to our next session tomorrow, but unfortunately other commitments have prevented this from occurring. Once this part of the adventure has been detailed I'll post it here.


----------



## sniffles

*A Question of Faith*

When I returned from our short journey to Yalasch, I was reminded that I do not care for this city of Calimport. It will be a relief to get shut of it. It is not only the heat nor the lack of greenery that makes this city unwelcoming to me, nor even the scarcity of Tel'Quessir in this land. It is the lack of value these Calishites place on life. 

As my friends and I made our way back to the temple of Lathanul from the house of the wizard Abatu, we came upon an auction of various armor and weaponry. This items, I learned, had been taken from persons captured and sold as slaves. Slavery is an alien concept to me and one that appears to me to be the most painful of fates. Nekaya finds slavery less offensive than most of my other friends, for she proclaims that in her native land it is commonplace, but there all slaves are property of the temples of the gods and there are stringent laws regarding care and treatment of slaves. No such laws appear to exist here in Calimshan. 

I should have merely passed by without interest, but an item the auctioneers where displaying to the crowd caught my eye: a finely-crafted suit of armor of elven design. My curiosity was aroused and I approached and asked if I might examine it. The auctioneers courteously paused their activities to permit me to look at the armor more closely. Rock confirmed my thought that the armor was of very high quality. In addition to the armor I saw that the auctioneers intended to sell a handsome longsword of ancient design and a cloak of a type I recognized, often worn by foresters to disguise themselves amongst the trees. 

Bidding on the suit of armor had already begun and had reached a considerable sum. But I realized that my past frugality had left me with sufficient funds to surpass that amount. Though I was uncomfortable with the source of the armor, I felt compelled to attempt to obtain it. I am not one to object to those of another race using the crafts of my people, but the circumstances under which this armor had been obtained caused me to feel that it should not fall into the hands of some unappreciative Calishite.

Corellon was with me, and though I was obliged to expend the majority of my funds, I successfully acquired the armor. It is beautiful, and enchanted as well as of expert craftsmanship. When I made arrangements to submit payment I took the opportunity to ask one of the men organizing the auction what had become of the armor's original owner. I was told that he was indeed one my kindred, and that he had been taken in slavery by desert tribesmen and sold at auction to a person known as Synvar the Bloodied, who often purchases slaves for combat in the coliseum. 

To my regret my funds were not sufficient to permit me to also acquire the ancient sword. I must seek what became of it. In the meanwhile I have asked the folk of Covenant House if they will learn more of the armor's original owner. I wish to speak with him and aid him in regaining his freedom if I can. Having seen what can occur here if one is a foreigner without family, I am now inclined to be far more cautious in my movements about the city. I have recommended to my friends that we should not travel alone.

My desire to depart from Calimport has been further increased by Liadan's recent experience. The temple of Lathanul often sends priests to the slave pens to minister to the ills of those poor unfortunates, and Liadan offered to perform this duty. She was so shaken by that experience that she could scarcely speak of it. I would that I could do more to convince the people of Calimshan of the worth of each life, but at present I do not see how to manage such a daunting task. 

While I joined Rock at the temple of Elishar to continue repairs, Erim was visited at the temple of Lathanul by a youth called Khai, who bore a letter of introduction from Madu el Barake. Erim arranged for our party to meet with Khai and his father to discuss acquiring their services as guides into the desert. 

On the following morning after dawn services at the temple, we met Khai and is father Jibade in the courtyard. They are obviously people of the desert wastes, and Jibade is a man whose calm and confident demeanor encourages me. Though I cannot shake from my thoughts my dismay that other such desert folk will seize upon travelers and bind them captive for sale in the slave markets. 

Jibade is willing to serve as our guide to the Pillars of Fire, the abode of the efreet Phaeretimm. Though Jibade did not speak himself, the message was conveyed to us that we must anticipate great hardships during our journey into the desert. The heat of the Great Waste is such that there may be occasions when our weapons will become too hot to hold. There are zones in which no magic will function. Huge and deadly beasts populate much of the land. Jibade requested a curious addition to the price of 500 gold pieces per person he asked for his services: He wishes to have first pick of trophies or other portions of any monsters we encounter. Evidently he wished to take such items as can be sold for use in crafting magical equipment. 

We will be obliged to leave our horses here in the city, for they are too delicate of nature to withstand the heat and limited water supply in the desert. Though Liadan still carries the rune of water, we concluded that other difficulties would make horses a liability. I am reluctant to leave Aratan for fear that we may be unable to return immediately to Calimport, but I would not risk his life. 

Tomorrow Khai and Jibade will assist us in purchasing appropriate attire and equipment for our trip. I think that Jibade believes our journey to be a futile one and that we will become prisoners in the efreet's dungeon. I will place my faith in Corellon Larethian that though we may indeed be subject to imprisonment, we will prevail in speaking to Osaze Mumbai and regaining our freedom to pursue Covenant's quest. Perhaps I should no longer refer to this quest as Covenant's quest. It is now our quest.


----------



## sniffles

*Into the Burning Sands*

*To Madu el Barake

Esteemed friend;

Please forgive me for seeking another boon of you after all the kindness
you have shown us. But I have stumbled upon an injustice that I seek to
correct, though I have not the means at this time. 

I have discovered that one of my kindred has been taken captive by
desert tribesmen and sold to an individual known as Synvar the Bloodied,
whom I understand is in the practice of sending slaves to the
gladiatorial arena to fight for the entertainment of the masses. 

I humbly request that if there is anything you can do to acquire this
elf's release or at least arrange for a less unpleasant placement, that
you do so. Should it be within my power to repay you for this favor, I
shall gladly do so. 

I have managed to acquire the armor that was taken from this lost elf,
but he also possessed a sword that had obviously been passed down
through his family, which I was unable to lay hands on. I should very
much like to return all of his possessions to him should he be granted
his freedom. The armor is currently held at the temple of Lathanul. 

I regret that I was unable to speak to this elf myself or learn his
name, but I am told that he refuses to speak any words other than the
tongue of our people. 

You have my sincerest gratitude. May Corellon Larethian and Lathanul
watch over you.

Telemnar Rohendil*
____________________________
We spent the better portion of a day with Jibade purchasing supplies and equipment for our journey to the Brass Palace. Though he is young even by the standard of Men, he is most knowledgeable with regards to the dangers of the desert. He has warned us of numerous hazards, from giant vermin and bandits to lethal storms, creatures of living stone, and places where magic ceases to function. 

In preparation for such dangers I have acquired loose desert garb to protect my body from the heat. In addition I have a mask to prevent inhaling of blowing sand and goggles to shade my eyes from the intense glare of the sun. I have also obtained a peculiar bedroll that is intended to be buried in the sand like the lair of some burrowing creature, and several vials of antitoxin and curative potions in the event that Liadan or Nekaya should be unable to reach me. 

Corellon has seen fit to bless me with a tiny measure of his healing grace, but as yet I am unschooled in its use and can do no more than remove the most insignificant of injuries. I must learn to rely less upon Liadan and Nekaya-Re for the ministrations of their dieties.

In the hours prior to our departure I spent a long while grooming Aratan, making certain that he was in the best of condition. I have told the priests of Lathanul's temple that should I fail to return within two months' time, they have my leave to sell him to someone of good heart who will treat him with all due respect and kindness. 

When we met to take our evening repast, I determined the time appropriate to speak with my friends of a matter that has long weighed on my heart: the foretelling given me by Sir Tyrion's enchanted blade in Ankhapur. I had kept this information to myself, sharing a little only with my dear friend Baran, and I now see that this was wrong. I should have told all of my friends of the sword's words at once. Though I sought only after my wife, she is in company with others who are dear to my friends, and her fate is likely their fate. 

*(This portion of the adventure was carried out via an email to the other players.) 
As the party prepares to travel into the desert in search of Osaze
Mumbai, Telemnar seeks an opportunity when everyone is present and stand
to address the group:

"My friends, there is something I would share with you that I should in
all honesty have spoken of many weeks ago. Please forgive me for keeping
from you information that may be of importance to us all.

You will recall that when Aratan and I won the race in Ankhapur, we were
granted a boon by Sir Tyrion. The question I chose to ask of his
wondrous sword was this: How may I be reunited with my dear wife?

The response given to me by the sword was this." (Telemnar unrolls a
small piece of parchment and reads from it):

"Injustice! Constructed by immortal artefact, not divine.
This question cannot be answered by cosmic being,
For this place is hidden from cosmic sight;
Mortal eyes must find the way.
Spirit and form sundered one from another.
Great injustice to the Elf Lord, who has not collected his due.
Greatness is measured in deed and intent, And only in the Shadows of
Greatness will you find your answer."

I will not attempt to divine the true meaning of this augury. I only
hope that I have not kept this information to myself for too long."

Telemnar then puts the parchment on the table for others to re-read if
they choose and sits down quietly.  * 

When I had read the prophetic verse aloud to my companions, I laid the bit of parchment upon the table and awaited their response. Their manner was subdued as they began tentatively to examine the words. It was suggested by Erim that there are powerful items of magic that can capture souls, though if this is the case the item must be powerful indeed if the magic of the gods cannot find these stolen souls. Nekaya-Re wondered if perhaps the Elf Lord spoken of might refer to myself, and I explained to her that I have no doubt these words speak of my Lord Corellon. 

The result of this conversation was to strengthen our resolve to seek out Osaze Mumbai and gain his aid, or at the least his advice in contacting the dragon. It seems likely that once our business in the desert is concluded we will be returning to the familiar environs of the Cloven Mountains. 

Following our meal I spent some while in prayer to Corellon. I pray that he will watch over my companions and I and aid us in achieving our goal. It is only the first step toward determining what has truly befallen my beloved and her company. Corellon bless my efforts to remedy this injustice.

We met with our guide Khai well past midnight, for we are to travel during the night to avoid the worst of the heat, though we shall not travel throughout the hours of darkness. Khai warns that this is when many of the desert's dangers are at their worst. I believe that we have chosen an admirable guide, taciturn though he is, and that he is satisfied with the care of our preparations. In addition to all our new purchases, Liadan bears the rune of water that can slake our thirst, and Lathander grants her the power to daily summon a feast that not only bolsters the body's hunger but will also protect us from the venom of poisonous beasts. Nekaya-Re has prepared with magic wands that can defend us against the heat and heal our wounds.

Before we departed Nekaya-Re sought to persuade Pakkin that he should not accompany us, but he would not be deterred. Her shining example has turned the goblin from the path of evil he followed and made him into a doughty and loyal companion. 

The first hours of our journey were uneventful. We followed a trade road that permitted us to walk with relative ease. I found it strange that as soon as we had left the walls of Calimport behind all sign of Man's habitation ceased. We were surrounded by nothing but sand and the occasional ruin of some long-ago attempt to tame more of the desert. 

Near sunrise as we approached another cluster of fallen walls, Khai stopped and signalled to us that he detected an ambush by bandits ahead. He at first intended to deal with them himself, though he indicated that there were perhaps a dozen men hiding among the rubble. Nekaya-Re remarked to him that we had acquired his services as our guide and advisor, not as our protector, and he agreed that we should take on those bandits hiding in the nearest ruin, while he dealt with the archers he detected behind a low hillock. When he slipped away into the darkness Pakkin followed him.

Nekaya-Re then freed her hakra from its sheath, filling the roadway with the golden glow of Elishar's light. We heard a shout and coarse laughter from the ruins. A gruff voice called out demanding that we lay down our weapons. When we refused, a voice shouted out some imperative and arrows began to rain down on us from behind the hill. I took an arrow but it did me little harm. I kept _Brimstone_ and _Sulian_ in their sheaths. 

I began to move toward the nearest ruin, as did Nekaya-Re. Sunshine appeared from within her bag, adding to the illumination as the strange creature's luminous tentacles trailed over the sand. Liadan chanted a prayer to Lathander and a burst of brilliant light appeared behind the crumbling stone wall, raising cries of alarm and pain. Two bandits stumbled out, their eyes streaming, obviously unable to see.

But not all of the ruffians had been so discomfitted and three of them rushed me. As I snatched out my blades and struck them Baran* charged toward one of my foes. Baran hurled his grandfather's hammer at one bandit's head, shouting to me in the Elven tongue to duck, and the hammer went whirring over my head. His hammer felled two of our enemies while the third was brought low by my swords.

Baran then vaulted over the wall to attack a group of bandits that had surrounded Nekaya-Re. I ran around the end of the ruined wall to pierce another man with both blades at once. I had not even troubled to bring _Brimstone's_ flames to life. Within moments Baran and Nekaya-Re had dealt with the rest of the men near us but for a few who fled and three who were rendered blind by Lathander's fearsome radiance. 

Nekaya-Re and Liadan wished to offer mercy to the men who had been blinded, for Lathander's light would leave them permanently sightless without his healing grace. But the men all refused our aid and we were obliged to let them wander off into the desert in their helpless state.

The corpses of their companions yielded nothing of value other than a salutory lesson on the folly of banditry. Baran summoned a small bird to carry a message to the temple of Lathanul should the priests there wish to recover the bodies for burial.  When Khai and Pakkin returned little the worse for wear, we left the bandits' bodies where they lay in the sand and resumed our journey. 

_*Player's note: Baran is Rock's real name, which he's recently taken to using again. From here on he'll be referred to as Baran in Telemnar's journal. _ 
____________________________________
*Quips & Quotes:*

*Devo*: "As he falls his eyes pop out and hit you. You take 2 points of subdual damage. Oh, wait, those aren't his eyes!"

*sniffles * (singing to the tune of 'Strangers in the Night'): "Bandits in the night..."
*Zora*: "...exchanging lances..."

*Hedrin*: "You know, Rock's bumped into me for more damage."
*Devo*: "He's not interested in you and Rock bumping."
*Zora*: "It was ugly."

*Zora * (squirming in his chair): "But I've been holding an action since we left!"


----------



## Zora

*Journal entry 2/9/07*

Dear Grandfather,

Remembering your story of how you first lost your beloved axe, panic almost made me snap out of my cold rage.  As it returned from wherever it had gone, I knew not whether this was pure chance or a test of the gods on my resolve towards the quest and all things good in this world.  I looked upon the Nalfeshnee and it asked us whether we sought to converse with it or do battle.

As it was a being of inherent evil, I knew the answer.

I rushed forward with hammer and axe in hand to do battle with a representative of evil.  Telemnar, Nekaya and I dealt it devastating blows while Erim blasted it with arcane power.  The demon retreated via teleportation to the hallway, where we hastily followed; Telmnar, Nekaya and I by foot, Erim by flight.  He summoned 3 others of his kind –lesser entities- to his side as the battle was not going in his favor.  Running up the stairs, I dealt the one at the top a devastating blow as all three of the smaller demons –all the size of small giants themselves- let out a mind-numbing howl that caused us each pause.  All three exuded stenches that threatened to overcome our senses, as I heard Telemnar lose his dinner upon the stairs.  

Erim came up through the hole in the floor to deal a tremendous final sword thrust to the Nalfeshnee itself as Telmnar, Nekaya and I dealt with the three lesser demons, killing two and driving off the third.

I did not see what was happening downstairs, but I heard that Liadan had summoned forth holy flame to burn a couple of the demons.

Pepa, the things I’ve seen and done battle with, I would NEVER have imagined!  It really does cause you to wonder what else lies out there beyond our reach.  It also makes me ache for some time alone just tending to mundane tasks like a garden, or raising a family.

That is probably why the next day when the rest of my companions went to speak to Madu again, I begged off and stayed at the temple of Elishar to continue doing what repairs I could for this lost god and his devoted worshipers.  Giving their family the chance to focus on their family and their beliefs rather than the disarray their temple was in.

I think when this is all over I would like to take a vacation where I don’t have to worry about anything or anyone but myself.  Take the sustaining ring off, remember what it’s like to actually sleep normally or have an appetite again…to WANT food.


----------



## sniffles

*Desert of Dangers*

I might have suspected that as we met our first obstacle within hours of our departure, our journey to the efreet's palace would be fraught with danger. But had it not been for the blessings of our gods our travels would have been far deadlier. Each night when the moons cast their cool glow upon the sands I give thanks to Corellon for the wisdom of my companions in preparing for this journey.

My prayers also contain my desire that such a fate should never befall the Hidden Hills as befell this land. Once my people were not strangers to this place, and their domain was not hidden beneath the ever-shifting sands, nor preyed upon by such variety of vicious threats. 

Our first days of travel were spent learning how to stride upon the dunes in a manner that would make walking less tiresome and conceal our location from prying eyes. Khai introduced us to many dangers of the Calim beyond those his son had detailed for us. We learned of the strange purple plants known as 'cacti' that would explode at the slightest touch, thereby setting off all their neighbors in turn. He also warned us against a salt lich who rules one part of the desert near to our course. 

On the third day of our journey Baran drew my gaze to a group of birds circling in the distance - or so I thought at first glance. When I looked closer I realized they were in fact very large birds and not nearly so far away as I had first assumed. Liadan wondered if perhaps we should investigate whatever drew them, to which Khai responded that "nothing in this desert is worth investigating." 

We were not to pass without trouble, for our motion drew the attention of the great birds and they began to draw nearer. At that same moment we heard a strange sound, like the growling of some beast but oddly muffled. Over the crest of a dune to my left emerged two creatures the size of horses. 

They resembled wolves, but from their tawny fur grew sharp spikes of crysalline material. Khai warned that such beasts hunt in packs. Liadan at once seared them with Lathander's divine light. Baran called to me to exchange places with Erim so that the mage might conserve his magic, but Erim did not agree and instead stepped closer to the slope of the dune, drawing his blade. More of the wolfen creatures climbed over the dunes.

Baran hurled his grandsire's hammer at the first two beasts and they rushed him. Liadan then called out to the Morninglord and in response a huge chunk of fiery rock came hurtling from the heavens to crush two more of our foes. I sprang forward to the attack once I had a target within reach. 

Now the large birds that had circled overhead began to descend upon us, fouling the air with their abominable stench. They resembled huge vultures and smelled of offal and decay. My stomach roiled at their odor and Pakkin doubled over, retching onto the sand. My blade cut deeply into one bird as it swooped above my head.

I shifted to Erim's side to aid him and felt one wolf-beast's jaws clamp upon my arm. Where its fangs scored my flesh the wounds burned as though sprinkled with salt. Not wishing to suffer such injury again, I danced about the creature, stabbing it with both blades at once. Erim sent a burst of lightning through his sword to wound the beast.

In moments all of the wolf-beasts lay dead upon the bloodstained sands, the last one brought low by Lathander's might channeled through Liadan's hands. The vultures settled to feed upon the corpses. When Liadan had blessed us with Lathander's healing mercies we continued on our way.

Further dangers loomed around us that day, though we were able to avoid them thanks to Khai's wisdom. Once he pointed out to us an area of black sand which he told us would raise to an unholy semblance of life any creature that died in its embrace. Such places are thought to be the blood of Memnos the efreet, seeping up from where that mighty being lies buried beneath the desert. 

On another occasion that day we observed what at first appeared to be a pool of clear, still water, surrounded by another patch of the seemingly innocuous purple cacti. But we soon learned that the 'water' was in fact a boneless creature lying in wait for unwary creatures to consume.

The following day we watched a thunderstorm proceed rapidly across the horizon, lightning dancing amid the sable clouds. We camped amid some ruined structure that had been eaten away by the wind and sand until its form could scarcely be discerned.

Our fifth day introduced us to another potential danger of the Calim: the Asherati, a fiery people who seem to live within the dunes themselves. Two scouts emerged suddenly in our path, but they appeared to know Khai and did not threaten us. They offered trade should we desire it. We had not brought any items expressly for that purpose, but Liadan drew out a fine tablecloth from her father's enchanted saddlebags and exchanged it with the Asherati for a handful of diamonds.

Later we managed to disturb a next of large scorpions that attempted to sting us in their ire. Had we not been protected by the nourishment of the Morninglord's holy repast we might have suffered sorely from their venom.

Dawn of the sixth day brought a threatening shift in the wind. Khai advised us that this presaged a sandstorm. All morning we were able to see the storm in the distance, darkening the sky. By mid-morning it was apparent that it was approaching us. We unfolded our sand tubes rapidly and began to burrow into the dunes as quickly as we could.

By the time we had buried ourselves the storm reached our location. Despite the weight of sand surrounding my sand tube I could feel the power of the storm above me, shifting vast quantities of sand with a force that could tear the flesh from my bones had I been so unfortunate as to be caught in that wind. The storm raged for hours, leaving us to contemplate the frailty of our flesh against the forces of nature. Though we wore our enchanted rings and could speak with one another at will, our wait was for the most part conducted in silence but for the howling of the storm. 

By midday the storm abated and we dug ourselves free of our bolt-holes to find that the landscape around us had been utterly changed. The sands were littered with glittering bits of obsidian that were sharper than _Sulian's_ blade. My admiration for Khai's skill as a guide grew as I realized that he could never rely upon landmarks or familiar sights to steer his course in this place. 

We proceeded onward, having lost only half a day's travel to the storm. But the middle of the day was even more unbearably hot than morning or evening, despite our magical protection from the elements. It was a relief to find another ruin in which to set our camp at dusk. 

Liadan had been examining each ruin to ascertain if any dangerous magic lingered there and found that this ruin did hold traces of enchantment. It appeared that it was the last remnant of a temple to the beholder tyrants that had once ruled here. But the lingering magic offered less danger than one precarious wall that Khai warned us against. 

Danger came to meet us on the seventh day almost before we set out. We had not left the ruined temple far behind when a huge worm erupted from beneath the sand, its hot breath spewing flames and molten sand upon us! 

Erim summoned up a blast of frigid air that covered the worm in a rime of ice. Liadan chanted a prayer that would give us the blessings of the righteous as we prepared to do battle with the fiery worm. The worm lunged at me, its many rows of teeth piercing my flesh, and began to wind its body snake-like about me as it tried to score me with its spines, which dripped a foul greenish ichor. Thanks to my second enchanted ring it could not hold me pinioned and I slipped free.

I drew _Brimstone_ and set him aflame with a word. Then two smaller worms burst from the dunes, deepening my concern. A ray of intense sunlight burst from Liadan to scorch one creature. One of the worms tried to ensnare Baran as it had attempted to grapple me. Thankfully Lathander's feast had once again protected us from such venoms as its spines carried. 

The second worm spat a gout of lava upon myself and several of my friends, while its third companion did the same to the remainder of our party. Khai slashed the first worm with his scimitar, causing it to let go its hold on Baran. My dwarven friend's hammer then laid it low. 

Liadan seared the second worm with Lathander's holy radiance, while the third worm sank its teeth into Baran. I moved to strike the second worm with both my blades. As I did so, the corpse of the fallen first worm suddenly burst in a shower of hot flesh and poisoned spikes, splattering most of the area. Corellon's grace protected Liadan and myself from the stinging spray.

Nekaya-Re had now been gripped in the coils of one worm. Pakkin courageously rushed to her side and emptied a potion vial on her body. In a heartbeat she had grown several sizes larger and shrugged off the worm's embrace. 

The second worm sank its teeth into me. Liadan cried out for us to withdraw to the temple ruins. I pulled away from the worm and began to run. As I sped back toward the ruined structure, Liadan summoned a comet from the sky as she had done against the wolf-creatures, slaying the second worm. I increased my pace, knowing now that this worm's body would explode as had its companion's. Then Khai shouted that yet more worms were pursuing us beneath the sand!
____________________________
*Quips & Quotes * (_for some reason we were extra silly that night._  ):

Jubilee: "I'm followed by a 5-foot ball of light. I'm kind of obvious."
Zora: "Can you put a cloak over that?"
sniffles: "Put a white sheet over it."

patv: "So basically your god sent you a night-light."

Hedrin: "Didn't Nekaya-Re come from a desert country?"
Zora: "They weren't high on survival there."
Devo: "They were high on Sunshine."

Hedrin: "The sugar sands are over there."
sniffles: "It's the condiment desert."

sniffles: "The jackals ordered extra salt in their blood."

Zora: "I'm not trying to touch them."
sniffles: "Yes you are, with your hammer of love."
Jubilee: "I didn't know Baran had a hammer of love."
Zora: "It's a hammer of tough love."

patv: "Is this _Hero's Feast_ vegan?"
Jubilee: "No animals were harmed in the making of this _Hero's Feast_."

Zora: "We've got the _rings of communication_, so speak up if you're in trouble."
Hedrin: "Anyone want to tell ghost stories?"

Jubilee: "Do we get double temporary hit points if we eat two portions of _Hero's Feast_?"
sniffles: "No, but you get a stomachache."


----------



## sniffles

*Beneath the Temple of the Eye Tyrants*

My friends and I raced to the relative safety of the ruined temple as fast as our legs would carry us through the sand. I sprang onto a stone ledge just outside the main structure and turned to face our foes, my blades at the ready. As I did so the worms overran both Nekaya-Re and Khai, who had trailed behind the rest of the group in our mad dash. 

Khai was bowled over by the worm's attack, but righted himself and continued to flee toward the temple ruin. Nekaya-Re, who remained enlarged by Pakkin's helpful potion, was not so easily overcome by the second worm. Erim rushed forward and chanted an eldritch phrase, causing the first worm to pause in its headlong rush toward us. Its partner charged at Nekaya-Re. Liadan then called upon Lathander's might and sent a lance of pure brilliance darting out to pierce the second worm's flesh. 

Just as this took place, the first worm shook itself free of Erim's spell and began to move again. Baran hurled his grandsire's hammer at the worm menacing Nekaya-Re. It struck with the fury of the dwarves behind its blow. The worm's body suddenly burst asunder, showering the area with poisoned spines and gobbets of hot flesh. By Corellon's mercy I was not struck by any of this foul debris.

I determined that I should attack the remaining worm from as great a distance as I could manage. I backed into the shelter of the ruin's remaining walls and exchanged my swords for my bow. Erim then made another arcane gesture and summoned a wall of transparent energy between our party and the worm. The worm rushed forward in pursuit of my retreating friends, but as it came to the magical wall it seemed to sense the barrier and slowed its progress enough that it struck the barrier with little force.  

Behind me Khai shouted for us to retreat further into the ruined structure, where the stone floor could not be penetrated by the worm. Nekaya-Re then reached her hakra over the magical wall to strike the worm. Erim took the chance to move nearer so that he might direct more arcane energies at the creature, but his spell appeared to take no effect. The worm then burrowed into the sand and emerged on the other side of Erim's wall, snapping at Nekaya-Re with its many jagged teeth.

Baran hurled his hammer once again, and its effect was the same - the worm exploded, spraying its substance throughout the area. This time I did not escape injury from the flying bits of searing carcass. But my indignity was little compared to what was to come. 

The temple ruins were already unstable. Khai had warned us against the rear wall, and a gaping opening lay in the floor just at the base of this unstable piece. Now the entire structure began to collapse in on itself under the assault of two exploding worms. Khai had retreated furthest into the ruins, accompanied by Nekaya-Re's strange companion, Sunshine. Our guide now began to scramble desperately for footing as a great crack spread across the floor and it began to slide toward the hole in the rear of the temple. As we all watched in despair, none of us near enough to render aid, Khai slid down the dark opening and vanished from our sight. Then the rear wall folded itself over the hole like the lid of a cistern and a great tide of sand rushed in to cover the fallen stones.

The only sounds once the collapse ceased were the hiss of more sand sliding into the ruins, and our panting breath.  Then Erim removed a magic stone from his pouch and set it circling his head before lifting from the floor in flight and descending down a second, smaller opening in one of the corners of the remaining structure. He quickly found that this shaft was choked with ancient rubble. 

It occurred to Liadan that the temple had been built on a symmetrical design, so she rushed to the opposite corner to seek a similar shaft. Under a coating of sand a circular stone lid was revealed. Baran determined that the stone was not of any great depth. While my dwarven friend worked at this lid to raise it, Liadan extended Lathander's healing grace to those of us who were hurt. It was not until then that I realized how many wounds I carried from our struggle with the desert worms.

Using his axe of adamantine and the enchanted rod of immobility that he carries, Baran was able to lever up the stone lid, revealing a dark shaft a little less than twice my height in diameter. As he lifted it away a foul odor of decay was released. He then suspended the magic rod in the air and tied one end of his never-ending rope to it, attaching the spool at the other end of the rope to his belt. With Baran in the lead and myself and Pakkin taking up the rear, we began to descend.

As we lowered ourselves into the unknown depths of the eye-tyrants' temple, Baran noted that there was something peculiar in the shaft below us. He removed his coin of unending light from where it hung around his neck and dropped it down the shaft. He then reported that the shaft had been set with a trap to harm the unwary, three blades that would spring out of the shaft walls to slash at anyone descending the shaft. 

Nekaya-Re dangled an end of her own silken rope down the shaft to determine if the blades would react to it and if they could reach it. It became apparent that should one of the blades be disabled or destroyed we might continue our descent by pressing against that side of the shaft. Erim then carefully directed a spell into the groove containing one blade, shattering the blade and sending its sharp shards tumbling harmlessly below. 

Suddenly the light below us changed, growing brighter. To our dismay we saw a small eye tyrant rising up the shaft, with Baran's glowing coin resting atop its roughly spherical body! As I hung feeling frustrated by my inability to act, Baran let go the rope and dropped down the shaft on top of the creature.

An alien voice cried out from below and I saw a brief flash of red light as Baran tumbled to the bottom of the shaft and landed in a heap. Erim murmured the words of a simple spell and a bright missile shot from his fingers to strike the eye tyrant. It collapsed to the floor like a punctured bladder of air. Baran shouted up to us that two more of the creatures could be seen from his vantage.

Erim described an arcane gesture and endowed all of us but Nekaya-Re with the ability to float gently to the floor of the shaft. Freed from having to cling to the rope, I was able to draw my swords and stab one of the eye creatures as I drifted downward. I felt a brief curious sensation as one of its six eyes glared at me, but this did not disturb my ability to harm it. 

Below me I heard Liadan utter a short prayer and the entire shaft lit up with the warmth of the sun's rays. Then my feet touched the floor. One of the eye creatures was wobbling about eratically, apparently blinded by the light. Baran hurled his hammer at the other creature. Despite its wounds the thing turned one of its eye-stalks toward me and a black energy flowed from its alien eye. I was able to strike it nonetheless, though I could feel my arms trembling with weariness as I brought my swords to bear. 

Pakkin fired arrows at the creatures, while Liadan raised the mace that she now seldom uses to strike. Her blow brought down the eye tyrant that had ensorcelled me. Nekaya-Re summoned the energies of the circlet she wears to blast the second creature. Both creatures joined their fellow on the filthy floor of the malodorous chamber.

The softly glowing form of Sunshine appeared from the darkness, coming to Nekaya-Re's side. She communed silently for a moment with the creature, then turned to report more dismaying news: a larger eye tyrant had evidently turned Khai to stone! Without our guide we had no hope of finding the Pillars of Fire, so we steeled ourselves to do battle with one of the larger creatures. Nekaya-Re and Liadan summoned the divine power of their gods to remove the exhaustion that Baran and I had suffered, and Erim warned us of what other powers the larger eye tyrant might possess.

We found that another narrow shaft descended from this chamber, the eye tyrants having no need of stairways to ascend. In an effort to lure the larger creature to us, we threw the corpses of its smaller kin down the shaft. Baran lent me a sword he carries that can contain a single spell, so that I might use both Brimstone's flames and the lightning the other sword contained against the creature. He also prepared a magical rod that can absorb arcane energies, and most amazingly he revealed that a small figurine of an elephant he has been carrying for some while can be triggered to transform itself into an actual elephant! This beast he commanded to push a boulder into the shaft when the eye tyrant began to ascend.

In the meanwhile Liadan blessed us with a prayer. We could now hear noises below as of crude speech, several voices speaking words none of us could comprehend. Nekaya-Re shouted a challenge to the creatures beneath us. Then another of the small creatures ascended the shaft to our level. It was swiftly slain by Nekaya-Re and Baran.

But now the larger eye tyrant appeared before us, staring directly into my eyes with its own single large orb. I had set _Brimstone_ alight a moment earlier, but now his flames were extinguished. The circling stone orbiting Nekaya-Re's head fell to the floor. Baran's elephant returned to the form of a tiny stone figurine.

I moved to one side and found that I had stepped beyond the range of the creature's magic-suppressing effect, for _Brimstone_ burst once more alight. Erim called a spell to hand that allowed him to lift a large boulder into the air and hurl it at the eye tyrant. The creature in return shot multicolored rays of light from several of its eye-stalks at the mage. Then Nekaya-Re raised her hakra and struck the creature with such force that its eyes at once went dark and it fell to the floor!

As there was no sign of Khai in the chamber where we now stood, Liadan and Baran immediately jumped down the shaft the eye tyrants had ascended. I heard both of them grunt in pain as they landed. I elected to use a rope to descend. The floor of the next chamber was covered in slime, and the room was filled with fungi and smelled even more unpleasant that the levels above. Liadan summoned Lathander's radiance into the room to reveal more of its repugnant details - including the presence of three more of the smaller eye tyrants.
________________________
*Quips & Quotes * (_lots of eye puns, what a surpreyes!_  ):

Devo: "There's an icon carved on the temple floor."
patv: "An eye-con?"

Jubilee: "I think gloating is a full-round action."

patv: "Picture a tunnel."
Zora: "No, we got the shaft."

Devo: "You notice that the small beholders only have 6 eyes."
Zora: "They're baby beholders. Eventually the baby eyes drop off and their adult eyes come in."

Hedrin: "The mother beholder makes eyes-cream."

Devo: "You notice a bad smell down here."
Jubilee: "What do you suppose the beholders eat down here?
patv: "Beans."


----------



## sniffles

*Ropers and Ladders*

In the golden radiance of Lathander that shone from Liadan, I could see clearly the misshapen and hideously colored fungi that covered the floor of the subterranean chamber. I have never cared for such fungi as are considered a culinary delicacy by some. To me they taste of earth and decay.

The two small eye tyrants hovered over this unappetizing mass. Liadan's finger shot out a ray of intense light that blackened the fungi and left one eye creature blind. 

At the center of the fungal mass stood what I had taken to be a roughly hewn pillar of black stone set with a single large ruby. Liadan then pointed to this pillar and exclaimed, "It's alive!" 

Baran's hammer flew toward the second eye tyrant and sent it plummeting to the filthy floor like a rotten melon. Its companion moved nearer to where Liadan stood and fired a ray of energy from one of its smaller eyes, but as it was unable to see her it could not gauge its aim accurately. 

Black ropes of flesh sprang forth from the pillar-creature and snapped out to ensnare my companions, including Baran. I moved to aid my friend, calling _Brimstone's _ flames forth once more. One tendril lashed at me but failed to find purchase thanks to my enchanted ring, praise Corellon. I cut Baran free of the tentacle encircling him. 

Amid the fungus some of the mushroom-like growths began to move toward us, seeking with tentacles of disgusting pink flesh. I began to dart in and out at the edge of the fungus patch, slashing at these horrid moving things. Their tentacles also could find no purchase on me, but they stung mightily where they struck. I slew three of the things as my friends carried on their own struggles with the blind eye tyrant, the moving fungi, and the black pillar-creature which Baran named a 'roper'.

While I dodged and wove among the moving fungi Baran's hammer, Pakkin's arrows, and Liadan's rays of light struck the roper again and again, until at last it began to retreat and finally slumped to the floor. When it was gone Liadan blasted the entire fungus patch with Lathander's light until all was black and still. Amid the charred remains she found a softly glowing spear.

Baran examined the patch of burnt fungi and declared that such a crop could not support more than a dozen eye tyrants. Thank the Seldarine that we would not have to face many more of those creatures. But there was no sign that Khai had ever been in this chamber. We must continue our search and face whatever other dangers the underground temple might hold.

Another of the beholder's tubular shafts descended from this room, but in this instance it contained iron rungs inset into the wall. A second shaft led upward into another chamber we had been unable to access during our earlier descent. Erim flew up through this shaft to seek evidence of Khai. Baran and Nekaya-Re then climbed up to examine that room. It was half filled with sand and Baran described signs that Khai might be injured, but he was no longer to be found there. 

A light dropped down the descending shaft showed us that the ladder did not reach to the bottom. We descended to another level of the temple, finding ourselves among several circular chambers leading off the shaft. The first room we examined was decorated with carvings of beholders and a legend in the common tongue: Vision, Obedience, Loyalty. The walls were also inscribed with various runes, though even Erim's expansive knowledge could not decipher them. 

Other statues lined one wall, these of human males. On closer examination it became apparent that these were no likenesses created by artisans, but were once living beings whose forms had been transformed into stone by the eye tyrants. But it appeared that they had already been deceased at the time of this transformation, for each of them bore a mortal wound. Long ago the Men of the Calim had worshipped and served the eye tyrants as their overlords, and it seemed that the beholders had attempted to show some appreciation for this service by preserving their dead soldiers here.

On one wall we espied a carving of an eye tyrant with each of its eyes occupied by a gem. Near this were inscriptions of human-like figures with lines leading from them to various of the gems. Liadan recognized that this carving was intended to explain how the eyes of a beholder function in their magical abilities. She surmised that the gems were also magical, and that the diagram further explained their use. She removed a black gem from the carving quite easily and demonstrated its use by attaching it to her mace. The gem clung there as if the weapon had been made to hold it. 

Liadan explained that she could sense the purpose of the gem now that she wore it. Should the wearer take some hurt in battle, upon his next strike against his foe the gem would magically heal a portion of his wounds. The other gems each had a different enchantment. My friends began to remove them eagerly from the wall, knowing that our two previous conflicts had left us weakened and we might yet have more struggles ahead of us.

After some discussion it was determined that I should be given charge of the black gem, as I am often in the thick of battle. When I took it from Liadan I saw that it gave off a slightly unpleasant glow, but Nekaya-Re had already determined that the gems were not of an evil nature. I attached the gem to _Sulian's _ hilt. Once all of the gems had been identified from the diagram, a second gem which would aid me in preventing a foe from disarming me was attached to _Brimstone's _ pommel.

Having quickly distributed the gems among us, we resumed our search for Khai. As the ladder did not continue, we attached our ropes to it and climbed down. Below us I could see that the light dropped earlier illuminated a large circular chamber. The sand on the floor below the shaft moved strangely, like waves on the ocean.

Suspicious of this, Erim flew into the chamber to anchor the end of the rope at a point beyond this patch of oddly moving sand. I came down through the roof of the chamber to see that we were entering a very large structure. A dozen horizontal shafts led into this space, each of them marked by a stone pedestal. Seven of these pedestals contained a statue of a beholder, though in truth these appeared more to be petrified beholders like the men in the chamber above. Two of the pedestals had been shattered and lay in heaps of rubble on the floor. One plinth stood vacant. 

As I observed this and uttered a brief prayer to Corellon that the eye tyrants would not be revived from their stony existence, a deep voice belowed from the one tunnel that did not terminate in a pedestal. I realized that the stiff form of Khai lay upon the floor near to the opening of the shaft. Then a large beholder, its flesh marred by age and its central eye missing altogether, emerged from the shaft and bellowed angrily, "How dare you defile the sacred sands?"

____________________
*Quips & Quotes:*

Devo: "There's a dead beholder on the floor."
Zora: "He's fertil-eye-zer."

Jubilee: "Does the roper take a snack of opportunity?"

Zora: "I bet the beholders have one big huge vision statement."

patv: "It's the law of conservation of hit points."


----------



## sniffles

*Behold!*

Ever optimistic since her conversion to the faith of Elishar, Nekaya-Re called out to the blinded eye tyrant that we wished only to retrieve our lost companion and depart. But the wrinkled, hovering monster would have none of it. It exclaimed, "You are here to die!" and its eyestalks began to weave about in a manner that Erim identified as the gestures used by spellcasters. Curiously, those same stalks, which were as thick as my wrists, bore bracers upon them as do my arms. The creature also had amulets festooned among its semblance of limbs, and a great belt large enough to be worn by a giant encircled its circumference. 

A ray of frost shot toward Nekaya-Re from one of its myriad smaller eyes, while another fired several missiles of magical force at Pakkin and a third sent a ball of flame hurtling toward Erim. Some of the flames singed me as well, for I stood near to him. Baran cleverly raised the eldritch rod he carries and the flames were consumed by it. Nekaya-Re then rushed forward to smite the monster with Elishar's righteous wrath. 

Liadan chanted a prayer to Lathander and a sunny radiance issued from her. She then sent a ray of searing radiance against the eye tyrant. Pakkin bravely plied his small bow. I moved nearer to the creature, drawing both _Brimstone_ and _Sulian_ and calling _Brimstone's_ fires to life once more. Baran flung himself toward the beholder, wielding his hammer. I heard Erim murmuring an incantation I recognized and felt the familiar burst of alacrity that accompanied the spell.

Erim took the opportunity to draw closer to the eye tyrant himself, but some invisible force from the creature pushed him back a few steps. It chilled him with its frosty gaze again and then floated away from me. I struck at it as it moved but my blade glanced off some unseen force surrounding its body. One eye stalk turned toward me and for a moment I felt a wave of despair but it quickly passed. I felt buoyed up somehow by the locket containing one of my beloved's tresses.

As it retreated from our attacks, the elder eye tyrant summoned a wall of stone into being between itself and Liadan. Though Erim's spell had failed to reach her, Liadan responded to the eye tyrant's gambit by running around the length of the wall. Nekaya-Re once more rushed at the beholder. Liadan aimed a spell at it but it seemed to miss the mark. Then Baran drew out the elephant token from his pouch and with a word brought a living elephant into being, commanding it to gore the eye tyrant.

Erim gestured and suddenly he stood as tall as the elephant, looming over us all. Strangely the blind tyrant seemed to feel more threatened by my presence than that of either the great tusked beast or my enlarged companion. In rapid succession I was chilled by frost, struck by several missiles, and scorched by flame. Then the monster sent a blast of lightning at Nekaya-Re, Erim, and Liadan, as well as some unknown energy at the elephant. Whatever it attempted to do to the elephant at that moment failed, but a moment later it murmured something to the animal and the elephant turned away from its target and began to glower at those of my friends who stood nearest to it. 

A ray of some greyish substance shot from the eye tyrant toward Baran, who wielded the rod to absorb the arcane energy. The monster attempted once again to move out of my reach, but on this occasion I was able to penetrate its defenses with my blades. It lifted itself over the stone wall it had brought into existence and then summoned a second such wall to surround it, enclosing itself in a roofless stone structure.

Fortunately whatever enchantment the creature had placed upon the elephant did not preclude Baran's ability to command the animal. He uttered the phrase that controls the token and the elephant vanished before it could do anyone injury.

Taking advantage of this respite, Nekaya-Re stepped toward Erim to extend him the healing energies of her deity. Liadan then lifted aloft and hovered above the eye tyrant's enclosure. She remained in flight for only a few heartbeats, yet long enough to punish the creature once more with Lathander's searing radiance. Erim, recovered somewhat from his wounds, leaned his great height over the wall and swung at the monster. It responded by rising up out of its stone hut and sending a ball of fire shooting out toward a portion of the chamber that was occupied by nothing but one of its stone fellows. 

However, this state of affairs did not long remain, for once it had descended back into its lair the creature rattled off another arcane invocation and the stone eye tyrant nearest to where I stood suddenly turned to flesh and floated off its pedestal! _Brimstone's_ flames were extinguished as it opened its huge central eye. It fired some spell from one of its lesser orbs toward me, but I suffered no ill effect. Nekaya-Re then rushed the second tyrant. As it turned toward her Brimstone's fires burst to life once more.

Heartened that I was free of the central eye's malign effect, I sprang behind the monster and stuck both blades in its newly-restored flesh. Erim also moved to strike it, though he was now diminished in stature by the effect of its eye. The creature floated away from me once and attempted to bite Erim as it moved, then aimed another of its small eyes at me, once more failing to do me any harm, praise Corellon. 

But as the monster rose it directed another eye at Nekaya-Re, who then appeared to become confused.  She wandered off to retrieve her magic stones that had fallen to the floor when the creature's eye turned on her. The tyrant then used some arcane trick to lift one of the stones and draw it toward itself, causing Nekaya-Re to follow. I stabbed it with both blades once more. It attacked me with its lesser eyes again to no avail. 

It began to ascend toward the ceiling of the chamber to get out of reach of our weapons. I realized then that _Brimstone_ had a trick I could use to my advantage. I aimed him at the monster and sent a tongue of fire to char its hide. Baran, his eyes glowing with cold fury, made a mightly leap and struck it a tremendous blow with his grandsire's hammer. The eye tyrant began to wobble and floated gently to the floor like a leaf falling from a tree limb, its eye stalks gone limp.

Erim, restored to giant size when its large eye fell shut, leaned over the monster and saw to it that it could not recover to threaten us again. Baran meanwhile began using his adamantine axe to strike the eye stalks from all of the stone beholders that ringed the chamber. Should they by some misfortune be restored to life as their companion had been they would find themselves blind and maimed. 

The elder eye tyrant lay dead within its walls, struck down by Liadan's spells. Not satisfied with merely blinding and maiming the stone tyrants, Baran summoned forth his elephant once again to smash their bodies to flinders. While Baran conducted this task, Nekaya-Re had recovered her composure and borrowed his rod to use its energy, calling on Elishar to heal all of our company. 

Our next task was to recover Khai, whose petrified form still lay upon the floor near where the elder tyrant had entered. Though his leg had been injured before his petrification, he did not appear otherwise harmed. Liadan explained that following her morning prayers on the morrow she would be able to restore him to flesh. Baran was reluctant to remain within the chamber, and no one disagreed with his reasoning. Erim then cast a spell that allowed him to lift Khai's stony form and raise it up the shaft into the barracks chamber above. 

Though Baran had feared that other eye tyrants might yet inhabit the complex, our night passed without danger. When Liadan had prayed to Lathander she restored Khai, though it was difficult and she had to borrow energies from Baran's rod to complete the transformation. While our grateful guide recovered from his ordeal, we searched the alchemical laboratory that lay adjacent to the barracks. 

It appeared that this place had been abandoned in haste, for numerous magical scrolls were discovered in the laboratory, along with an amulet and several vials of potions. These were taken charge of by Erim and Liadan. Before we left the lower chamber on the previous day Liadan had relieved the aged tyrant of his various accoutrements as well, substantially adding to the amount of equipment hidden in her saddlebags. 

Healed of his injuries, Khai descended to the temple chamber to acquire what trophies he desired from the fallen eye tyrants. While he went about this gruesome task we determined to search the tunnels leading off the central chamber. Most of them were empty or filled with rubbish, but Liadan and Baran stumbled upon the aged tyrant's treasure trove, finding a bejewled golden statue of an eye tyrant, a very large blue diamond, an oddly-shaped sword, and a staff in addition to various coin. They also discovered a large star ruby, which Erim recognized as an ancient gem of great fame and worth, so much so that wars had been fought for possession of it. I cannot fathom the wisdom of going to war over a gem. But it did occur to us that perhaps the efreet we seek may have interest in such a jewel.

When we had searched as much as we were willing and rested further, we ascended once more to the furnace of the Calim. It was late morning when we once more bestrode the burning sands. Our short sojourn beneath the dunes left us startled once more by the brilliance and heat of the desert. We resumed our journey with optimism despite our discomfort.

For four days we traveled with little concern, troubled only by the ordinary small denizens of the desert such as scorpions and snakes. On the fifth day we crested a dune to find ourselves overlooking an awe-inspiring sight. Beneath us on a broad plain we saw innumerable pillars of fire, some frozen like ice and others dancing about to some mysterious pattern. Amid them stood other pillars of glossy obsidian. Through the haze of heat that filled the area we now and again glimpsed a vast brass dome. Khai pointed to this vision and announced that we beheld the Brass Palace of the efreet Phaereteim al-Ashen. 

_________________________

*Quips & Quotes:*

patv: "We're boned."
Devo: "Make a Spellcraft check."
patv: "That's 35, or 37 if it's Transmutation boneage."

Devo: "The beholder uses _telekinesis_ to lift the _ioun_ stone toward it."
Jubilee: "Does the stone float in front of its center eye and then fall down?"

Devo: "You find a scroll of _remove blindness_."
Zora: "That was created by the great beholder mage Lasik."


----------



## sniffles

Woohoo!!! We're 15th level now!


----------



## sniffles

*Pillars of Fire*

As we gazed in awe at the plain on which the efreet's palace lay, Khai explained to my friends and I that the Caliph in fact had more than one palace, but only one was his true palace. Though we could not see it from where we stood, a small town lay about the palace, occupied by many folk half of djinni blood to whom the Caliph had given refuge. Some of the desert tribes also gave the efreet their fealty. 

According to the lore of Calimshan, the great Calim for whom the land is named lies beneath this desert, imprisoned there for aeons, though he still carries on his war with his rival Memnon even from his prison of earth. The heat of the fiery pillars that lay below us was reputed to be the flames of Calim's wrath.

Khai informed us that he had vowed never again to set foot upon that awesome plain, to which we responded that we would not ask him to lead us any further. We were already most grateful to him for his guidance thus far. But we had come to the plain several hours into the day, and we determined that we did not wish to make our foray onto that plain until we had fully rested and prepared with the aid of our gods.

On the following day we said our farewell to Khai, who had promised to wait a full two months before turning his back on us. We then girded ourselves as best we could against the heat and flames and set off toward the mirage-like vision of the palace we had observed on the previous day.

Liadan and Erim had both prepared spells that would lead us toward the true palace, and so we proceeded as directly as we could past the obstacles that the pillars provided. We had already observed that the pillars of flame appeared to move about like whirlwinds on the sands, and Khai had advised us that in some places between the fiery pillars the air formed currents that could lift a man off his feet.  

The heat of the plain was oppressive despite the protections provided us by magic. It was as I would imagine it to be should I set foot in the heart of a volcano. Nekaya-Re grew anxious at once, sensing some evil that was as oppressive to her as the heat was to me. I observed that the pillars of flame contained a dark heart unlike any ordinary fire of my experience. No such heart could be seen in the obsidian pillars of course, but I felt that they radiated the same sense of menace. They resembled a flame that had somehow been frozen in stone. And the sand beneath our feet appeared glassy, as though it had been melted then ground to sand again and then melted once more, over and over throughout the ages. 

Amid the pillars we found that our sight was confused by the waves of heat rising from the fires. Had it not been for the spell Lathander granted to Liadan we might have become hopelessly lost. And though we took greatest care we were unable to avoid some of the pitfalls of the plain. After some hours Liadan and Erim were swept up by one of the currents of hot air and lifted aloft. Erim was able to regain the ground immediately, but the air began to carry Liadan away from us.

Baran drew out his spool of never-ending rope and flung the free end into the maelstrom, hoping that Liadan would be able to catch hold of it. But the rope was so buffeted about that she was unable to grasp it. Erim then made a prodigious leap and bounded up into the air current, catching the rope and Liadan as well. He wound the rope about them both and the remainder of us drew them down. 

Baran then began to assiduously seek out these air currents that we might avoid them. By his guidance we were able to avoid being caught up in such a maelstrom again. But the desert held other dangers for us. Some while after we had escaped being borne aloft one of the obsidian pillars suddenly lashed out at us with its sharp shards!

Liadan instantly summoned a blast of frigid air to attack the pillar in response, though it seemed to have little effect on our strange foe. Seeing that we were surrounded by many pillars that might also turn against us, I called out to her that perhaps we should rather depart as quickly as we might rather than attempt to combat the obsidian pillar. I was gratified when my friends agreed with my reasoning and began to retreat from the pillar. 

But as we drew away, a pillar of flame nearby began to pursue us. A tongue of flame shot out of the pillar and struck me, scorching me badly as I came behind my companions. Liadan ran to the opposite side of the obsidian column rather than remaining with the rest of our group, and was caught up by another air current and lifted aloft once more. 

Nekaya-Re drew a javelin and hurled it at the obsidian, which then lashed out at Baran. I left my swords in their sheaths and broke into a run. The fire sent out another limb of flames to strike Pakkin. To the opposite side of the black pillar Liadan called upon Lathander's aid to float herself to the sand. The black stuff chose not to turn on her then, but to instead strike Baran again. 

I dodged between the two threatening pillars, the fire pursuing me with alarming speed. It swallowed up Pakkin entirely, but the courageous goblin emerged a moment later scorched but relatively unharmed. The black stuff then struck me, leaving me with numerous small wounds that bled profusely. 

As I attempted to defend myself against the stone, the fire turned its attention to Nekaya-Re. Within the blink of an eye the fire had swallowed up both Nekaya-Re and Pakkin. I could see nothing of them. 

But as quickly as they had been engulfed, I then heard through our enchanted rings a joyful cry from Nekaya-Re and both she and her small comrade burst free of the pillar just as its flames went still and turned to black.

We stood for a moment catching our breath and both Liadan and Nekaya-Re called upon their gods to heal my wounds. The other pillars surrounding us made no move toward us. Our caution further heightened by this experience, we resumed our journey, taking pains to pass no nearer to the pillars than we must, though in the hot air of the plain distances were difficult to determine. 

At last we seemed to have reached the end of the plain of pillars and stepped out of the infernal heat. As we did so we encountered a huge creature made all of fire. Not seeking to struggle with it, we attempted to circumvent it, but the creature began to follow us. Strangely it seemed to make some noise which might have been speech, though in no tongue any of us  knew. 

Nekaya-Re, with her curious boundless optimism, spoke to the fire elemental and told it that we had come peacefully seeking audience with the efreet. This appeared to have no effect on the creature, and it continued its efforts to block our attempt to pass. Each time we moved to cross its path it would crouch and its fires would flare brightly. 

Nekaya-Re attempted to speak with it again to no avail. As this exchange continued it occurred to me that I held something in my possession that might make some impression upon the creature. I stood before it, making no threatening gesture, and drew _Brimstone_ slowly from his sheath, calling out his name to bring his flames to life. I then saluted the creature with the fiery blade. 

As I did so the creature's own fires flared once more. Then behind the elemental appeared another being, this one resembling the description I had heard of how an efreet appears. As this efreet stepped through the curtain of heat around us, he demanded to know why we were there and remarked, "You are far from where you should be." 

Liadan replied that we sought the Caliph's guest. The efreet laughed and answered that the Caliph had many guests enjoying tortures in his palace. He threatened us with such tortures as well. Liadan then offered him treasures in exchange for his assistance in reaching the palace. He showed some interest in this offer. Liadan brought out several valuable gems she carried to display for him, and he then approached where we all stood. As he drew nearer to us we recognized as one that the being we saw was not real, merely a magical projection of some sort. 

As this realization dawned upon us I heard a threatening cry from behind us...
__________________

*Quips & Quotes:*

Zora: "How does a beholder wear a monocle? It doesn't have eyebrows."
Devo: "The beholder can hold his monocle on with the squinky part of his eye."
Hedrin (singing the Slinky toy jingle): "The squinky, the squinky, it holds the monocle on..."

Devo: "The books in the beholder library were about phylacteries and creating undead."
Jubilee: "Better Living Through Necromancy!"

Jubilee: "This ring summons a huge monstrous centipede. Let's give it to Pakkin."
Devo (as Pakkin): "I'm not hungry. I couldn't eat a whole one."

patv: "Don't enrage the fire."
Zora: "We didn't start the fire."

Devo: "The fire elemental looks angry."
Jubilee: "Maybe it's hungry."
sniffles: "Maybe it's hot."


----------



## sniffles

*The City of Brass*

One of my companions had asked the illusory efreet if anything geniune might be found here, meaning where the efreet stood, to which the image replied, "No, not here." It was then that we heard the cry from behind us. The shout resembled a war cry. I turned to see that several creatures had appeared from beyond the curtain of heat through which we had just come. Three of them appeared Man-like but with features resembling the illusory efreet with whom we had been conversing. But two were reptilian in appearance and wreathed in flames, wielding immensely long fiery spears.

 A blast of flame shot from one of the reptilian creatures, engulfing us all, but though we were singed no one took any great hurt from it. Then the fire elemental that had been barring our way turned on us and set Baran aflame. As I saw this I also observed that a second efreet had appeared near our foes, this one seemingly more solid than the illusion that still stood immobile before us. This second arrival called out to our first foes, "Singe their flesh, burn their bones, take their treasure as my own!" 

Beside me, Erim chanted the words of a spell and laid his hand on my arm, telling me that his enchantment would protect me somewhat from the ravages of fire. I smiled at him in gratitude and turned to wield my blades against the elemental. I did not extinguish _Brimstone's_ flames, though I knew that such creatures would have no vulnerability to them. 

From behind me I caught a glimpse of a dazzling ray of sunlight shooting from Liadan's position toward the efreet that had just appeared. He turned and began to make his way off into the plain of pillars, vanishing into the heat haze. One of the lizard-like creatures, which I am told are called salamanders, hurled another ball of flames at my position, surrounding Nekaya-Re and Baran as well as myself. The elemental then struck me. Erim's spell resisted its flames, but the strength of its blow still wounded me.

Baran began to wield his grandsire's hammer against the elemental while I continued to slash at its fiery body with my swords. Heartened by Erim's aid, I chose to remain close to it and concentrate my attacks upon one point. This proved more effective than I had anticipated, for under our onslaught the elemental flickered out like a blown-out lamp flame. 

One of the Man-like creatures, which are called djanni, lifted into the air and fired his bow at me, then drifted lightly to the sand. I could see that one of the salamanders had thrust its fiery spear at Erim, which he reacted to by murmuring the spell that turns his flesh to stone. At the same moment Baran struck the salamander a mighty blow with his hammer. Nekaya-Re then followed his example with her glowing hakra and the salamander slumped to the ground. 

I moved to oppose the djanni who had attacked me, leaping with with both blades. He stepped back to put himself out of my immediate reach. The second salamander, seeing the fate of its companion, began to withdraw from the struggle. 

Then a third efreet appeared, looking very similar to the one who had fled a moment before, though I do not believe it was the same. It called out to us, "Hold your spells and your blades! This fight is over. You have proved your might." 

We sheathed our weapons and turned to treating our wounds, as did the djanni. The fallen salamander was attended most courteously by the djanni, though I sensed that they also teased it for having succumbed to our attacks, but I could not comprehend their words. The efreet introduced himself to us as Kazareem and explained that he would escort us to the City of Brass. This announcement somewhat concerned Erim, who feared that we were to be taken to another plane of existence. But it soon became apparent that this was merely the name by which the efreet called the Caliph's residence. 

As we proceeded toward the city, Liadan expressed to Kazareen the purpose of our visit to the Caliph and explained to him that we did not wish to disturb the Caliph at all but only to speak to one of his guests. Kazareem found this amusing and began to expound upon the "hospitality" the Caliph extends to his guests at some length. He appeared to take great delight in describing the tortures Phaereteim subjects his prisoners to. 

The efreet also told us at length of the army the Caliph has been assembling for centuries with which to take back mastery of Calimshan. Being even longer-lived than my people, the efreeti have no sense of urgency in their plans. Evidently they also have no fear of defeat, for Kazareem appeared not to be concerned that we might convey this information to the sultan of Calimshan. Or perhaps he believed that the Caliph would slay us or hold us prisoner. 

The djanni and salamanders had left us when Kazareem joined us, but as we emerged onto a barren plain of blasted sand they reappeared and set off in a slightly different direction than that which our guide took toward the Brass Palace. The palace was still partly obscured by the shimmering haze of heat, though I found the blasted plain notably cooler than the plain of fiery pillars. 

The palace appeared quite suddenly before us in its full majesty. It stands surrounded by massive white walls, resting on a great plateau of black stone. A small city has grown up about it, inhabited not only by many folk related to the denizens of the Plane of Fire, but also by desert tribesmen who give their allegiance to the Caliph. Many of the residents of this city are soldiers in the Caliph's army.

Kazareem led us to a wayhouse where we might find rest and water. He had already told us that the folk here follow the same rules of hospitality as the people of Calimport, so that we did not fear too greatly for our safety in his care. When he had shown us the wayhouse he departed. We were given two rooms and offered water by the proprietor of the wayhouse, who appeared to my eyes to be an ordinary Man. This wayhouse lies in a district of the town that is not of highest quality, but it is not an unpleasant establishment. 

We spent our first day in the city resting, for we were truly weary after our journey across the Plain of Fire. Much discussion took place in the privacy of our rooms regarding how we should proceed. I think that Liadan would have liked to storm the palace and attempt a rescue of Osaze, but of course she recognized that such an action was unlikely to succeed. And in any case we all felt certain that, despite the terrible tortures Kazareem had described, Osaze Mumbai would not seek to be rescued.

On the following day we decided to explore the city and gather as much information as we could regarding Osaze's position and how we might gain permission to speak with him. This place is not one in which I would like to remain for long. Though it is a wealthy city, it is harsh and militaristic. We were appalled to discover than prisoners are staked out in the sun to die slowly, tended by family members who are expected to keep them alive as long as possible. Should the prisoners die before the end of six days their family members must take their places. Some of the family members we observed carrying out this duty were merely children. We would all have liked very much to assist them, but could find no way to do so without further threatening their lives or the success of our quest. I pray that Corellon will grant me some power to aid them.

In the course of our exploration we came upon a man who told us much of what befalls Osaze at the palace, at least such as is known by the citizens of the city who are not permitted to visit the palace themselves. The Caliph appears to have a strange attitude toward the holy man, such that it encourages concern from his subjects. He alternately tortures and punishes Osaze and treats him like an honored guest. He is reputed to sometimes heed the holy man's advice, which is greatly offensive to his nobles. 

I am eager to meet Osaze, for I wish to speak with a man of such faith that he can withstand terrible tortures and sway the mind of such an evil being as the efreet. I can only hope that I will achieve such fortitude when many more years have passed. Lord Corellon has seen fit to bless us with an opportunity to at least see Osaze, perhaps, for we have received not one but two invitations to appear at the palace! 

We must proceed with caution, however, for these invitations come from individuals who no doubt wish to curry favor with one another or the Caliph. We must not let ourselves become pawns in the machinations of the efreet's court.

____________________________
*Quips & Quotes:*

Devo: "The efreet speaks in rhyme."
Zora: "He's a hip-hot artist!"

Devo: "If somebody offers you a can of flaming... something, take it!"
Zora: "They call it 'light' ale."

Zora: "He'll tell two efreets, and they'll tell two efreets, and so on, and so on..."


----------



## sniffles

*New Friends - and New Enemies*

It was with some trepidation that Liadan broke the clay seals on the two scrolls we had received and reviewed their contents. We were still uncertain of our reception in the city of the efreeti. 

The two missives proved to be nothing more than they appeared: invitations from nobles of the Caliph's court. Our host informed us that they came from two lesser princes, captains of the Caliph's army, by the names of Fasir and Loka Poshk. Unfortunately Loka Poshk's message was written in the native tongue of the Plane of Fire, which none of us could read at that point. But Fasir had written in the common tongue. His flowery message requested our presence for tea at some point within the next three days. He also recommended a specific scribe by whom we could send our response.

We did not know whether we should accept either invitation - for we presumed that Loka Poshk's message contained a similar request - and we determined that we should garner more information about these two captains before making our decision. Liadan then asked our host if he knew of an alehouse or wine shop where we might find folk likely to be familiar with these two worthies. He suggested a likely location. 

The nighttime streets of the City of Brass are not as busy as those of Calimport, though similar in many respects. Finding the evening air cooler, we determined that it would be wise to don our armor. Erim then surrounded us with magics of fire protection, as that is a common hazard here. We then proceeded to the establishment recommended to us. We found that we were better armed and armored than the other guests, though not as nicely attired. 

Our arrival naturally drew some attention, for most of the other guests were djanni. But as we could not understand their speech we did not know if the attention we provoked was unfriendly. There were no empty tables available and we were seated with two humans and a djanni. 

Fortunately they spoke the common tongue and were not averse to conversing with us. Nekaya and Liadan took the lead in these, being the most accomplished conversationalists among our party. They made no pretense of disguising our reason for visiting the City of Brass. Our table-mates described for us several individuals they knew of as guests of the Caliph, but Osaze Mumbai was not among the names they mentioned. When Liadan made mention of him they responded by describing him as a prisoner and were amused that she had referred to him as a guest of the Caliph. But they were aware of him as a holy man, and questioned Liadan regarding what made him so admirable to us. She then proceeded to tell them the story Madu el Barake had told us of Osaze's visit to the dragon. She also told them of the invitations we had received, to which they made a curious suggestion: they recommended that we publicly burn the invitations, to draw the attention of the two captains' enemies, for they judged that both captains were unimportant and their enemies were much more likely to be worth meeting. 

While this conversation proceeded, Baran and I observed something peculiar occurring at the table nearest ours. A servant had been summoned there and the patrons at the table made some remarks to him while looking intently at our group. The servant then smiled in a most disturbing manner, staring at us all the while, and hurried out of the establishment. 

Though we could not understand their words, Baran is an accomplished mimic and was able to repeat what they had said to Erim, whose magic enabled him to comprehend it. They had spoken of someone named Kamaree who evidently had some interest in us. Nekaya-Re then asked our companions of this Kamaree. They explained that he was another captain of the Caliph's army and was known to have a fierce temper, but they knew little else.

We lingered for a time at the table, anticipating that the servant who had departed had gone to fetch this Captain Kamaree, but when no one arrived we at last bade our farewells to our table-mates and made our way back toward the wayhouse. We soon detected that someone was following us, flying above the streets as so many of the city's denizens are able to do. We determined that he was indeed pursuing us by making several unnecessary changes of direction, pretending to have lost our way.

Baran then turned toward the flying individual and demanded to know for what purpose he followed us. This person, who we observed was well armored and bearing both sword and bow, then alit upon the street and asked our names. Baran demanded to know his name first. He introduced himself as Thusal and claimed that his pursuit had been due to curiosity. But Erim had recognized the crest he wore as associating him with Kamaree and asked why Kamaree had sent him.

Liadan then asked Thusal what he knew of Fasir and Loka Poshk. Thusal spoke disparagingly of Loka Poshk as a captain and explained that Fasir was an administrator of sorts.  He then recommended that if we wished to have any chance of seeing Osaze Mumbai we should make the acquaintance of Prince Jafar, who had charge of the Caliph's dungeons. He told us that the Prince had an interest in weaponry, particularly magical weapons. Thusal then escorted us to our wayhouse and bade us good evening.

On the following morning, Lathander granted Liadan the ability to read the message from Loka Poshk for herself, which confirmed that it was much the same as Fasir's invitation. But we determined that we still lacked sufficient information to decide how to respond. We realized that it might be worthwhile to follow Thusal's suggestion and seek audience with Prince Jafar, for it seemed much more likely that this could gain us access to Osaze than having tea with two lesser nobles who were reputedly not in good standing in the court. Liadan had also realized that we held in our keeping an item that might be of interest to the Prince:  a curious blade we had found in the beholder temple, designed to be wielded by an eye tyrant by holding it in its mouth. 

We made our way out into the city to contact a scribe who could write a message to Prince Jafar on our behalf. As we traveled we discovered that Captain Kamaree had evidently been spreading unflattering rumours about us. We learned that his ire had apparently been roused because the efreet that Liadan's magic had blinded was his cousin. Liadan then suggested that she might offer to heal the other efreet's blindness, but Erim remarked that such an offer might be considered too conciliatory. Instead, after having our offer to Prince Jafar transcribed, Liadan dictated a message to Kamaree in an effort to make peace with him without appearing weak or condescending.

After some hours spent examining the wares available in the city, we repaired to an eating establishment of very high standards suggested to us by our host at the wayhouse. We were the only patrons not of efreet-kind. Once again we found ourselves seated with strangers, this time two blue-skinned djinni. I had not understood the differences between all of these folk until I met these two gentelpersons. While djanni are those half of efreet blood and half of human blood, djinni are denizens of the Plane of Air. These two were servants of Minister Halashahn, ambassador of the djinni to the Caliph's court.

Our fellow guests were most pleasant and willing to converse on all manner of topics. When told of our desire to see Osaze Mumbai, they explained that they had met him at the Caliph's court and been greatly impressed by his skill at oratory. Though they knew that he had spoken for the benefit of all present, each person who heard him speak had felt as though he spoke to them alone. 

They asked us to tell them of our journey to the city, for it was apparent to them that we are not ordinary folk. Liadan then regaled them with the tale of our crossing of the desert and our battles with the whirling columns of fire and obsidian. She also described our adventure in the eye tyrant's stronghold beneath the sands. When she mentioned her father they recognized his name and commented upon the quantity of heroic deeds credited to him. They in turn appeared to be most friendly toward us, and told us that they wished they could aid us in achieving our goal of seeing Osaze, though they knew not how to achieve this. They did offer their aid in gaining an introduction to Prince Jafar, however, for which we were most grateful.

Following this pleasant meal, we returned once more to the wayhouse to find a message awaiting us. This time the missive came from Kamaree, who requested that we meet him at Whitefire Gardens on the following day at noon. Erim observed that the request was stated in the tone of a demand rather than an invitation. He also noted that Whitefire Gardens is located within the grounds of the royal palace! 
____________________________

*Quips & Quotes:*

Zora: "Are we going in _fireball _ formation or _lightning bolt _ formation?"
patv: "I prefer _lightning bolt _ - it sounds faster."

patv: "Okay, I'll regret this, but I'll prepare _animate rope _ today."
Devo: "Did you take _rope trick_?"
patv: "I don't have that spell."
Zora: "Because you have to know how to animate the rope to get it to do tricks."
patv: "Yeah, you have to be able to get it up before it will do it's thing."

patv: "I have darkvision to 60 feet. How close is the flying guy?"
Devo: "65 feet."

Devo: "It seems that the deeds credited to Covenant couldn't have been performed by just one man."
Zora: "Or that many women credited to just one man."

patv: "The djinni flew in by Plane. It wasn't even first class."


----------



## sniffles

*The Court of Sunless Souls*

As we prepared to meet Captain Kamaree in the palace gardens, we took our time to make ourselves presentable for such an auspicious visit. Liadan attired herself as a priestess of the Morninglord, with her shield polished to a high shine to reflect the rays of the sun. She had spent all of that morning saying prayers to her deity. 

We inquired of our host at the wayhouse how far away the palace lay and felt it prudent to hire two carriages to transport us. It was no swifter than our feet would have been, but at the least we would arrive less weary and dusty for our appointment. 

The Caliph's palace in the City of Brass is a vast structure surrounded by massive whitewashed walls. The palace proper bears a great dome of highly polished brass that glows in the intense light of the sun in Calimshan's desert. Above us we saw many flying figures, for all those residents of the city who are related to the efreeti or djinni are capable of flight, it seems, though some satisfy themselves with flying astride winged creatures or upon flying carpets.

Upon disembarking from our carriages at the immense gate, we were made to wait some little while in the heat of the sun. The Caliph's guards appeared to hold some disdain for mere creatures of this mortal realm. But at last two guards came to fetch us and escorted us through a maze of gardens to the Court of Sunless Souls, where we were to meet with our host. 

I confess I cannot truly think of the Caliph's gardens as such, for they lacked any hint of greenery, being made entirely of patterned stones. In this place I feel most keenly my separation from my verdant homeland in the Hidden Hills. 

The Court of Sunless Souls is also one such of the Caliph's empty gardens, though I have seen no other that contains such a curious mosaic upon its floor. Before us lay a pattern in the likeness of Faerun's seven moons, with Selune at its center. But we perceived at once that the surface of the likeness of Selune was unlike the others, for it rippled and shifted with curious energies. I found it disturbing. 

Evidently my companions also found this representation unpleasant to behold, for all of us avoided crossing that portion of the court in our progress toward a low table that stood on the opposite side. It seemed a very mean table to be found on the palace grounds, for upon it sat only a simple clay pitcher and cups, appearing to contain nothing but water. I should have been glad of a sip of cool fresh water in this land of unbearable heat, but some presentiment of danger kept us all from drinking.

The guards who had guided us to the court withdrew beyond a set of gates and we waited patiently for our host to present himself. But when at last the side gates opened with some fanfare, the efreet who entered did not meet with the image of a captain I had formed in my mind. He appeared rather soft of limb and was elaborately garbed in a manner not befitting a military officer.

This efreet introduced himself not as Kamaree, but as Fasir, the administrator who had previously extended an invitation to us. He told us that Kamaree had been called away on the Caliph's business and he had come to greet us to see why we had attracted the captain's attention. 

Once introductions had been made, Liadan and Nekaya-Re spoke openly of our desire to speak with Osaze Mumbai. To this Fasir remarked that he had known of others who came seeking audience with Osaze, but none who had come from beyond the Pillars of Fire. 

As Erim questioned the efreet on the nature of his interest in us, Baran indicated that he had heard a noise from beyond the walls of the courtyard. The main gates through which we had entered suddenly flew open, revealing a large silhouette. My eyes were so dazzled by the brilliant glare of the sun that I could see only a dark shape seemingly equipped with many arms.

Fasir appeared startled by this interruption and I heard him exclaim, "Oh, my!". He then took flight and rose above the courtyard. As my eyes followed him I saw a scarlet cloud looming above. A huge efreet, ten times my height, bent over the wall and stared down at us, wearing an unpleasant smile.

The shadowy thing that had appeared at the gate slid forward into the courtyard, revealing itself as a serpentine creature with six arms and six glowing azure eyes. Two chains depended from a collar at its neck, leading out beyond the gate into the grasp of two handlers. Then the chains went slack.

Erim murmured some occult phrases directed at the creature, but it did not react and I saw him frown with disappointment. Baran unslung his grandfather's hammer and hurled it at the monstrous creature. It struck with a mighty force. I began to move around the opposite side of the creature, taking care not to set foot on the representation of Selune. It continued to make me uneasy. The Moonbow would be sorry to see the moons she loves so misused.

The monster raised one of its many limbs, revealing that it wore blades strapped to each arm, and struck at Baran with one. Liadan ran to the center of the largest moon, heedless of its weirdness, and shouted angrily at the huge efreet overhead, "What is the meaning of this?", to which the efreet did not reply. 

As Liadan stood on the strange silvery surface of the moon and began to pray to Lathander, some energies began to climb up her legs. It was as though hands reached out to grasp at her. But when she had released the magic of her prayer they retreated.

Now that the creature had shown itself a threat, Nekaya-Re rushed it with her hakra. I heard Fasir call out to us, "Best of luck to you, my friends!" as he departed. But my attention was on the creature. 

Pakkin ran behind it to flank it with his spear. I moved nearer, though I had yet to draw my swords. Erim once more attempted to touch it with magic, but it seemed to resist the energies of his spells.

The gates thudded shut as the efreeti who had brought the creature closed them. Liadan came to stand to my right, crying, "This is not over!" toward the efreeti outside. She also attempted to affect the monster with magic to no effect. 

Erim flew behind the monster and called out to Pakkin that it could only be harmed by cold iron, for Pakkin's spear can assume the properties of any metal. The creature meanwhile slithered forward and struck everyone but Liadan with its arm blades.

I drew my swords and attempted to destroy one arm blade, but it deflected my strike. When my following blows injured the creature's flesh, I could see said reptilian hide knitting again at once. 

Liadan cried another prayer to the Morninglord and suddenly grew in stature, shining brightly and taking on a resemblance to likenesses of her god. I heard Erim recite the now-familiar phrase that grants us all great swiftness. Baran's features took on the look of cold fury I recognize so well as he struck the creature three massive blows of his hammer.

Liadan too brought her mace down on the creature with great force and I saw the monster begin to weaken. I slashed it several times with both _Brimstone_ and _Sulian_, though I had chosen not to waken _Brimstone's_ flames, expecting such a creature to be immune to them. Then Nekaya-Re stepped forward twirling her hakra once more, and the monster slumped to the courtyard floor in a heap.

Fasir, it seemed, had not entirely departed the area, for I now saw him hovering above, abasing himself before the huge efreet. I began to suspect the identity of our witness and suppressed a surge of apprehension.

Liadan was not cowed by the presence of such an illustrious audience. She turned to the efreet and said courteously but with controlled anger, "Your majesty, we request an audience with Osaze Mumbai."

For the first time the huge efreet reacted to her words, growling, "What you ask is not done" with some heat, if my feeble pun may be forgiven. 

At this point the gates burst open again and another efreet in martial garb entered, whom I had little doubt was the individual we had come to meet. He flew across the courtyard with such fury that he would have run me down had I not hastily stepped aside.

Fasir, who was staring down at the creature we had just slain, murmured something interrogative about it, to which the Caliph replied that it was indeed the pet of some personage whose name I did not recognize. Having satisfied his curiosity, Fasir now appeared to consider himself dismissed and made his exit.

Kamaree then glared at Liadan and demanded that he be permitted justice by sword. To this the Caliph responded, "You may have your blood, but take it tomorrow" and moved away. 

When the Caliph had departed, Kamaree fiercely demanded that Liadan be present at the same courtyard on the morrow at noon to duel him. He attempted to intimidate her with his flying about and looming overhead, but she was not awed. 

Baran then remarked that it seemed dishonorable to him to use another person's pet to settle his grudge, and that it was equally petty of him to hold such a grudge against Liadan when his cousin had been bested in equal combat. 

Kamaree appeared to ignore this comment at first, but when I joined my words to my friend's remarks to agree that I thought him cowardly, he was able to restrain his anger only by obvious force of will and flew away. 

We took our leave of the Court of Sunless Souls then, staring sorrowfully at the representation of Selune as we did so, for we now felt certain that it held the imprisoned souls of some victims of the Caliph's tortures. 

As we made our way back toward the palace gates, we were suddenly surrounded by a hot wind. Then a figure appeared, not one of the Caliph's fiery folk but one of the blue-skinned denizens of the Plane of Air, such as those we had encountered at the eating house. This one, however, was the ambassador Halashahn himself come to greet us.

Halashahn was as courteous and friendly as his two associates had been. He invited us to join him in his rooms and offered us the services of a cleric in his entourage to minister to our wounds. Though we accepted his hospitality, Liadan nevertheless extended to us her healing circle, so that by the time we reached the ambassador's chambers only Baran remained injured.

When we were seated and offered fruit and wine, the ambassador's priest cured the remainder of Baran's hurts, and Halashahn offered kindly to let us spend the night with him rather than return to the wayhouse before Liadan's duel with Kamaree. He also described for us the rituals surrounding such a duel, so that Liadan would not be accused of improper behavior.

Erim was uncomfortable with permitting the ambassador's servants to gather his belongings from the wayhouse, so it was arranged that later he would go there himself to fetch them, accompanied by Halashahn's guards in the event that Kamaree plotted some treachery.

Once this had been agreed upon, our conversation turned to Osaze Mumbai. Halashahn told us that Osaze was indeed having an effect upon the Caliph. The Caliph is very jealous of his prize, and it seems that he might fear anyone whom he would suspect of depriving him of Osaze's counsel. 

We assured the ambassador that we have no wish to interrupt Osaze's mission, nor do we believe that he would permit himself to be removed from the City of Brass - but it is possible that when we tell him of Covenant's absence he may change his mind. We did not explain our own purpose to the ambassador beyond telling him that we wish to speak with Osaze on a personal matter.

Halashahn then told us a story of some interest, which was clearly connected to his own purpose in visiting Calimshan. This tale told of an army of 1,001 demons that had been formed to capture the Caliph and imprison him in a bottle. But as the demons were about to complete a powerful ritual to bind the efreet they themselves were imprisoned within an orb, which the Caliph then sealed with spells and wards in the deepest dungeon of his palace. 

Halashahn assured us that the tale was true, and that he knew the location of the orb of demons. The demons had been captured when they were only a single word from completing the ritual to bind the Caliph. Should someone be able to free the orb and release the demons, the Caliph would fall. 

To this I felt compelled to remark that I should have no desire to release an army of 1,001 demons upon the world. Halashahn, who appears to be a being of good heart, replied with an observation that now weighs upon my heart: is it evil to risk freeing an army of demons, if setting the demons free would prevent the Caliph from unleashing his vast army upon the world? 
__________________

*Quips & Quotes*:

Devo: "The caliph has that whole Tim Curry thing going."
Zora: "Then I laugh."
Devo: "No, not that Tim Curry - the *Legend* Tim Curry."
Zora: "Then I shut up."


----------



## sniffles

*An Unexpected Outcome*

*Note: I've started recording these sessions instead of keeping handwritten notes. It seems this has caused my character journal to become much more detailed!*  
___________________________

My thoughts turned aside from concerns over moral issues as Re-Horakhty's fiery barque rose over the City of Brass on the following day. Liadan spend the morning praying fervently to Lathander, arming herself with his blessings against the might of the efreet captain she would duel. I had said my own prayers for her safety to Corellon at moonrise.

When the sun stood high overhead we made our way from Halashahn's quarters to the Court of Sunless Souls. The palace grounds were more populous than on the previous day. It seemed that word of Kamaree's challenge had spread, for many of his folk roamed about, staring openly at our little band as we passed them by. We did not return their stares, not wishing to be waylaid in our progress toward the courtyard. 

Halashahn had not been able to accompany us, fearing that his presence might undermine the delicate negotiations he undertook, but he had courteously sent one of his aides to accompany us. This may have assisted us in proceeding through the palace grounds without impediment.

As we neared our destination, we saw that innumerable efreeti-kind were flying above the courtyard. Other creatures of fiery nature had also made their presence known. One such approached us near the courtyard entrance, a being with the torso of a man clad in metallic garments and a serpentine tail. We had fought with one of his ilk on our way toward the city. Standing near him was like unto entering a fiery forge. 

This creature, a salamander from the Plane of Fire so I am told, bowed courteously to Liadan and greeted her in a hissing voice like water cast on a white-hot bar of iron. He remarked to her that his master - presumably the envoy from the Plane of Fire who had come to hire the services of the Caliph's army - was most interested in the outcome of her combat. He then wished her an interesting fight. To this Liadan replied, "Some might consider that a curse." The salamander answered, "And some might not," then bowed and sinuously withdrew.

Kamaree awaited Liadan impatiently within the courtyard. He was arrayed for battle in finely crafted armor and wielded a handsome if somewhat ostentatious sword. Halashahn had told us that this sword had a reputation for slaying Kamaree's enemies, and also that the efreet captain was known to prefer hand-to-hand combat rather than using his innate ability to fly to attack his enemies at range. 

He attempted to push Liadan into combat at once, trying to goad her with his disdainful attitude. He continued to insist that she must 'pay' for dishonoring his family by blinding his brother, and ignored her words when she again attempted to convince him that she had merely bested his sibling in equal combat. But she would not be perturbed by his aggression. She calmly stepped to one side and began to summon Lathander's blessings to herself, murmuring prayers over her mace and shield. 

Though she had permitted Erim to ward her against the extreme heat on route to the courtyard, she had asked him to dismiss the spell's effect and to examine her for any hostile magics before entering the area. She did not rise to Kamaree's baiting but continued to concentrate on her connection to her deity. Kamaree stood close by and stared intently at her, trying to determine what effects Lathander's blessings were extending to her.

At that moment I think that Baran, Nekaya-Re and myself all realized at once that Kamaree had an advantage in that he had not yet declared his readiness to proceed. He could continue to delay the beginning of the duel, thus causing Liadan's spells to lose their effectiveness. Nekaya-Re quickly remarked on this to Liadan, and then turned to Kamaree and asked him if he was ready to begin. The efreet disregarded her words and addressed himself to Liadan.

Nekaya-Re then demanded again to know whether Kamaree was ready, to which he responded, "The next time I hear your tongue wag, woman, it will be as my slave!" Nekaya-Re laughed, and I nearly did so myself. Liadan then pressed him to declare whether he was ready. He seemed irritated by her awareness of his attempted subterfuge. At last he stated that if she would come to the center of the courtyard, she might complete her divine preparations and then three breaths later they would employ potions, after which the duel would begin.

Liadan had been overshadowed by the efreet's not-inconsiderable stature, but she now enlarged herself so that while she was not of equal height to Kamaree, he at least did not tower over her. Her mace and shield glowed with an energy I can only describe as positive. In her shining armor she was nearly as bright as the fiery beings that looked on. 

When she had completed her preparations, Kamaree then drew two potions from his belt pouch. They did not resemble the type of potion Halashahn had described as commonly used by duelists here. Liadan did not consume any potions of her own. She was already equipped with all of the magical accessories we could provide her, including two enchanted stones circling her head, one of her own and one courtesy of Nekaya-Re, and my ring that would permit her to avoid being grappled should Kamaree attempt to pinion her.

Once both potions had been consumed, Kamaree announced that he was ready and Liadan replied in kind. Kamaree lunged toward Liadan, brandishing his ornate blade. But Liadan was the swifter of the two. She surrounded herself with the warm brilliance of Lathander's aura, then sent a blast of radiance at the efreet that visibly wounded him.

Kamaree then produced another vial of liquid and splashed it on Liadan. I saw no visible effect, and the efreet appeared dismayed that nothing obvious had occurred. Liadan then surged forward, swinging her mace. It met the efreet's flesh with a bright flash of Lathander's radiance. Kamaree was staggered by the force of her blow. 

Kamaree rose up from the ground slightly and struck Liadan with his scimitar, but his first blow failed to meet her. His next attacks did not miss their mark, however. He was obviously a skilled warrior. Flares of flame accompanied his strikes, though the flames seemed to wash over Liadan without scorching her. Kamaree's expression turned to a scowl.

Liadan plied her mace again twice more and followed by slamming her shield against her foe. This time her weapons did not flare with light, but lightning sparked from her shield. Kamaree was obviously dismayed by having failed to adequately assess the strength of his opponent. He drew back from Liadan, and stated, "I forfeit. Do you accept?"

Liadan accepted his forfeit, and the efreet swep rapidly out of the courtyard, rushing past Liadan to reach the gate. I pressed myself back against the wall, seeing no good to antagonizing him by blocking his path as he exited. I had little doubt that he would send his underlings against us in an attempt to regain the honor he perceived that he had lost. 

The other efreeti watching above let a collective gasp of startlement at his defeat. More efreeti appeared still to be arriving, having expected the contest to continue for a greater period of time. There was a great sense of confusion.

Liadan reduced her size to its normal proportion and received congratulations from Halashahn's aide, who also appeared quite impressed by her victory. He invited us to return to the ambassador's quarters for refreshments, though Halashahn might be unable to attend us for some time. As we departed, he assured us that Kamaree's men should not trouble us, for he felt that Kamaree had issued his challenge because his men would not fight us. The efreet had expected them to have tested us, and the fact that they did not brought shame to his military unit. Because he had failed to best Liadan, they would not take his honor by besting a foe that he could not.

As we departed the courtyard we observed the salamander we had previously encountered watching us. The other denizens of the palace looked at us strangely as we passed, some of them obviously startled to see Liadan for they had expected her to be involved in the duel still. Others appeared to be making some thoughtful assessment of our party, as though we had now become worthy of their notice. 

Liadan summoned Lathander's healing aura and her wounds knitted in an instant, leaving her almost as tidy as if the contest had never taken place. When we arrived at Halashahn's quarters another of his aids magically mended her clothing and removed the minor stains, making her truly appear as she had before. We were extended an invitation to remain until Halashahn's return, though it might take some time for him to conclude his business for the day. 

Then Baran asked if we might have a tour of the palace, obviously desiring to make our presence further known in the wake of the duel and its unanticipated result. To this the aide agreed and we departed the ambassador's quarters. 

We found that in some areas of the palace even the company of the ambassador's aide was not sufficient to give us access. We could only see the White Fire Gardens from a distance. I suspect that though we could see many different colors of flame in the fires, we were not capable of perceiving the garden's nuances as the denizens of the city could.

Among other sights we came upon aside from the gardens were sculpture gardens filled with shapes of molten brass. Numerous unusual creatures of fire could be seen following the paths about the palace structures, which are themselves impressive in their immense scale. At one point we came upon several efreeti escorting a being whose flesh seemed to be made of flames, clothing a skeleton of gold or brass. We also found a menagerie of fire creatures, and another of beasts that to the fiery folk must have seemed quite exotic, coming from climes where fire and heat were not the natural state. 

In time the quantity of impressive sights became too much for our senses to bear and we grew weary. As we turned our path back toward Halashahn's quarters, we found ourselves faced once more by the same salamander we had encountered outside the Court of Sunless Souls. He greeted us with a curious phrase, "Greetings of the terrestrial day to you". 

Halashahn's aide withdrew a short distance while we conversed with the salamander. When Liadan remarked that the palace was impressive, the salamander commented that he had seen much greater in the true City of Brass, which lies in the Plane of Fire. Nekaya-Re then said, "Somehow I think that we would be even less welcome in the Plane of Fire than we are here", to which the salamander answered, "Not if you had the proper contacts."

Five other salamanders, some of them smaller in stature than the one who spoke with us, approached as we conversed. One of them was particularly elegantly attired, which led me to suspect that this was the envoy of whom we had heard.

Nekaya-Re then stated that to her knowledge the Plane of Fire would be inimical to our existence. The salamander replied that his people are able to care for those they invite to their realm. To this Nekaya-Re said, "I believe that we have other paths to tread that will not lead us to the realm of Fire." 

"It is not my place to invite you," said the salamander. "But should you find yourself there or find a reason to go, I would highly recommend it." He then pardoned himself and departed. 

Our attention was drawn to the salamander leading the group that approached us. He spoke to Liadan, telling her that never in his memory had a general of the Caliph's army yielded so quickly during a duel. He asked us to walk with him, though of course such a creature does not walk. 

As we began to move again he introduced himself as Lord Fwaash, and included some honorific in his own tongue that none of us could understand. Lord Fwaash then questioned Liadan regarding our reasons for visiting the Caliph's palace. He had heard rumor of our desire to have audience with one of the Caliph's prisoners. He then told us that he sought assistance in a conflict in his home plane, requiring a force of some size or agents of some power. Liadan wished him luck in this endeavor. 

Lord Fwaash then began to comment on the size of the Caliph's army and how long the Caliph had been preparing. He asked us what the outside world knew of the Caliph's army and the threat it posed, to which Liadan replied that her homeland is far away, and Nekaya-Re explained that her people are consumed by warfare of their own. I offered my own opinion that humans are most often concerned with threats they perceive as immediate, and because the Caliph's army had attacked no one yet it was not seen as such a threat. 

To this Lord Fwaash then suggested that the leaders of our homelands might be interested in what we could tell them of the Caliph's army. What quantity of warriors, he wanted to know, would constitute a threat to the peoples of other lands? 

Liadan and Nekaya-Re answered that it was not so much the number of soldiers he could field as his actions that would seem threatening. Lord Fwaash wanted to know if the leaders of Calimshan would be interested in what we had seen there. We explained to him that the leaders of that country would have little reason to listen to us, for we are not people of importance as such things are judged in Calimshan. 

He seemed surprised that we felt we would not be taken seriously by those in power. Despite his alien origins the salamander appears to be a shrewd judge of character, for he recognized that our goals are not selfish. He then sought information regarding our purpose in desiring to speak with Osaze Mumbai. I spoke then and told him that we merely wished to convey some information to Osaze in which he would be interested, and afterward we intended to contact another acquaintance of Liadan's father - by which of course I meant the dragon, though I did not say so. 

He asked us then if we would be interested in an opportunity to travel to exotic places. Liadan told him that our own affairs would not lead us to that path, and I added that we felt some sense of urgency in conducting those affairs. When he stated that he hoped soon to depart with an army, Nekaya-Re told him that we also hoped he would do so. To this Lord Fwaash commented that it was unfortunate he must deal with the current Caliph, Phereteim, for he had reason to believe that Phereteim's successor would be more amenable to lending the salamander his army and they would then depart the Material Plane for many generations of human lives.

Our conversation turned to our desire to meet with Osaze, and we explained to him as we have to others that we only wish to speak with Osaze, not to meet with the Caliph; nor do we desire to carry Osaze away from the City of Brass. Lord Fwaash then took his leave of us with the wish that we would soon see enlightenment in the matters of which he had spoken previously.

When we had taken our leave of the salamander lord, we were met by a page who informed us that Prince Jafar had invited us to meet him on the following evening. 

We returned to Halashahn's quarters to find that a package had been left for us, a box of bronze sent by Lord Fwaash. We asked our hosts what meaning a gift from a salamander might have. We were told that salamanders do not ordinarily give gifts and were merely imitating the customs of other lands. The gift was evidently meant to gain our goodwill. Liadan opened the box to find that it was filled with red sand, on which lay two very large and handsome rubies and a ring of rare red gold. Erim determined that the ring radiated a strong magical aura, imparting to the wearer the ability to withstand the heat of flames.
____________________________
*Quips & Quotes:*
Jubilee: "I'm not gonna stop and chat with the salamander. He makes the room all stuffy."

sniffles: "She shall taunt him (_Kamaree_) until he behaves foolishly!"
Jubilee: "I think he's already behaving foolishly."

Devo: "If you want to keep using 3.5 broken spells, that's fine." 
Jubilee: "At least until 4.0 comes out. Then you can only use 4.0 broken spells."

Jubilee: "You want us to have a tour of the palace when Zora & patv aren't here?" _(both players were unable to attend this session)_
Devo: "Yeah, you don't see anything of interest."

Jubilee: "I'm trying to figure out how to gain the Caliph's respect so he'd grant us an audience, but I can't really figure out how. Maybe if we killed and ate some puppies."
sniffles: "Maybe if we killed and ate some djanni or something. I don't really want to eat djanni, though. They'd be too hot."

Jubilee: "I'm not going to start fights with people just over being evil."
sniffles: "You're not playing your paladin right!"


----------



## Hedrin

sniffles said:
			
		

> We did not return their stairs, not wishing to be waylaid in our progress toward the courtyard.




We stoop to keeping their stairs. We might need them to go up a level.

 

Hedrin (plays Liadan in the game.)


----------



## sniffles

No comments from the peanut gallery!   

And for anyone who's interested: the actual combat with Kamaree only took 2 and 1/2 rounds to resolve!


----------



## sniffles

*A Momentous Evening*

*Author's note: I'm now inserting the quips & quotes in the text where they occurred, but they're s-blocked.*
------------------------------

As we remained in the ambassador's quarters awaiting his return, our relaxing sojourn was interrupted by commanding voices from the antechamber. A group of heavily armed efreeti entered the rooms and took up positions throughout Halashan's residence, paying no attention to us. 

These guards exchanged words with Halashan's aide, but they spoke in the tongue of their native plane and only Erim could comprehend their words. He reported that some mention was made of a privilege having been revoked, a statement that sounded rather ominous to my ears.
[sblock]Zora: "Are they talking, like, buffet privileges?"[/sblock]

Halashan's aide approached us and explained that it might be wiser if we repaired to some other location. We thanked him and quickly took our leave of the ambassador's rooms. A palace servant was summoned to guide us to the gates.

Having no better place to turn our steps toward, we returned to the inn at which we had stayed our first nights in the city. Fortunately space was still available there. We found that as we passed through the palace and down to the inn, we were met with looks of appraisal or appreciation more so than we had been previously. It seems that Liadan's reputation has spread.
[sblock]
Jubilee: "All these evil people make me uncomfortable."
Devo: "That's about 98% of the population."
Jubilee: "I know. And I can't smite them!"
[/sblock]
On the following day at the appointed hour we took carriages to the palace once again. During our journey we observed an increase in the number of djanni in uniform performing military maneuvers. It is impressive to see these beings flying in formation - but knowing what is purportedly the Caliph's intent in forming such an army, the sight is also disturbing

We were led by a servant through the palace's many passages to the sumptuous rooms of Minister Jafar. I was surprised that we were permitted in the prince's presence fully armed, but I suspect the many alcoves lining the chambers were occupied by concealed guards.

The prince's quarters are ornately decorated with gold and stonework of rare quality. We were conducted into the prince's audience chamber and summoned to a dais, where the prince sat on a throne-like seat. One of his guards stepped forward and announced him with a long honorific in the language of fiery creatures, which of course I could not understand. Liadan then introduced all of the members of our group. 

He is taller than most of the efreeti I have seen thus far, as well as less condescending in manner. He greeted us pleasantly and with a certain enthusiasm, confiding that he was restless and looked forward to our meeting. Liadan responded by saying that she hoped our visit would amuse him and our gift would be looked upon with favor.

When Liadan had presented him with the beholder blade, he appeared to be pleased with the gift and encouraged us to tell him how we came to possess the item,inviting us to walk with him as the tale was recounted. Liadan began the story, and completed it with Nekaya-Re's assistance. Baran, Erim and I merely followed along in silence as the prince strolled through his quarters, nodding and asking many questions about the narrative.

I noted that my friends carefully avoided speaking the name of our guide Khai or telling where he came from, and remained circumspect about certain events that had occurred in the eye tyrant's subterranean stronghold. It chafes me to practice subterfuge, but it is unwise to be too open in this place.
[sblock]
Devo: "One of the guards is carrying the mouth sword."
Jubilee: "I hope he doesn't trip!"
[/sblock]
As we progressed through the prince's apartments, we came to a chamber wherein he displayed his collection of exotic weapons. The prince had cleverly timed our arrival at this chamber to coincide with the conclusion of our tale. 

His collection is quite extensive, displaying items from many different parts of the world, and likely even from other planes of existence. He has possession already of a weapon such as the one we had presented to him, but it is in poor condition by comparison to our gift. Part of the blade had been obviously repaired. Among the other weapons he showed us appeared a blade that had belonged to a paladin of Torm in Liadan's estimation. It emitted a slight humming sound when the prince approached it. When Nekaya-Re asked how he came by it, the prince told her that it had been recovered long ago after its wielder had sacrificed himself to rescue another person from another dimension. 
[sblock]
Devo: "In a crystal case you see a bastard sword that clearly is associated with the church of… stalling until I find the name."
[/sblock]
Liadan then asked the prince if his collection contained any items dedicated to Lathander. The prince showed us to a dagger of the variety that may be sheathed on the inner face of a shield or buckler. The blade was clearly associated with the Morninglord, but the grip did not appear to be original to the weapon. Sadly he had no knowledge of the blade's origin.

We were then invited to join the prince for refreshments. He led us to another chamber, which like all of the rooms in the palace was out of proportion to our size, though the custom of sitting on cushions rather than chairs alleviated this difference of height somewhat. We were served an assortment of exotic fruits and mulled wine. 

When we had expressed proper appreciation of his collection, our conversation turned to the system of justice which he administers here. Then the prince broached the subject of our presence in the city and our reason for coming to this place. Liadan expressed our desire to speak with Osaze Mumbai, carefully avoiding any remark that might lead the prince to believe we intend to attempt a rescue - for Prince Jafar is after all the Minister of Crime for the Caliph's court.

The prince was most courteous, but he wasted no time in informing us that he believed our goal to be unattainable. But we did not relent in our determination to seek an audience with Osaze. Erim asked if there was any manner by which we could gain the Caliph's favor in order to gain our desire. To this the prince stated that he could think of little we could offer, but perhaps if we remain patient we might find an opportunity, for the Caliph is subject to capricious moods.

At this point the Star Ruby we had acquired was brought forth by Baran and displayed for the prince's appraisal, for we hope that this item will attract the Caliph's interest. Jafar agreed that this might be worthy of the Caliph's attention, but that it must be presented at an opportune moment, else the Caliph might see it as a bribe and take offense. The prince then offered to bring it to the Caliph's attention himself. No doubt this will benefit him as much as ourselves, but we will chance this if it will improve our likelihood of gaining an audience.

In the course of this discussion, the prince happened to mention that it is he who is the most likely successor to the Caliph. I should not have taken note of this had I not recalled Lord Fwaash mentioning to us that the Caliph's successor would likely be amenable to removing the efreeti army to the Plane of Fire for many lives of Men.

Prince Jafar confided to us that it would be unlikely we would have an opportunity to gain audience with the Caliph in less than a week's time, which appreared to us to be quite satisfactory. Our chances of meeting Osaze appeared to have drastically improved. 

We then parted company with the prince, expressing our gratitude to him for his assistance, and made our exit from the palace once more. 
[sblock]
Hedrin: "Can we get a doggy bag?"
Zora: "We all leave quickly and tell the waitress that Pakkin is paying for dinner."
[/sblock]
As a servant escorted us toward the gates, Baran murmured to us through our enchanted rings that we should be doubly on our guard, for we had now revealed that we are in possession of an item of great value. Erim argues that we need not have sought Jafar's aid in gaining access to the Caliph. He believes we could merely have mentioned the jewel to the prince and he would tell the Caliph of its presence within the city. 

We began to discuss whether we ought to seek out Halashan and inquire as to his status. Erim is also convinced that it was our presence that led to the djinn ambassador's apparent difficulties. The rest of us are not so certain, but we elected not to approach Halashan's quarters and instead continued our progress toward the gate. 

Another servant then approached our guide, who came to a halt. This second servant then announced to us that an invitation had been extended to us to dine with the Caliph! Shocked and startled, we accepted without hesitation - except perhaps for Erim, who appeared reluctant.

The servant escorted us then to a section of the palace we had not visited previously, where we were conducted to a pair of suites even more opulent than any chamber we had visited. We were offered the services of a palace tailor to provide us with suitable attire.

As the servant explained to us at what time the gong for dinner would sound, I experienced a curious sensation, which I recognized as the residue of some magical effect. I resisted an attempt by some person to intrude other thoughts upon my own. The servant then informed us that he had been asked to tell us that tonight was not a night for presentations. Baran appeared rather confused by this. Nekaya-Re was obliged to ask him to wait until later so that she might explain the intent of the servant's statement.
[sblock]
Zora: "What does he mean by 'tonight's not the night for presentations'?"
Jubilee: "He said not to bring the laptop and the Power Point. It's not time for that kind of presentation. The caliph hates family video slide shows."
[/sblock]
Erim asked then if someone might elaborate upon the appropriate customs of the court, to which the servant replied rather disdainfully that someone would be sent to us for this purpose. When the servant departed, Nekay-Re explained to Baran the meaning of the servant's advice. 

Then an efreet who appeared quite aged entered the chamber, accompanied by several humans - among the few we had seen within the palace proper. The tailor asked each of us many questions regarding our preferences in clothing, which he directed his human assistants to take note of. When he had concluded these interviews, the garments appeared at once. I realized that Erim had told us on our arrival in the city that efreet are capable of granting the wishes of other beings. It appears that they maintain human servants of their own for the purpose of making wishes that they may grant! What a curious culture.

A courtier had also arrived to explain court etiquette to us, and we were advised that we would not be permitted to wear any type of armor unless we were members of a recognized military organization. Baran was rather put out by the thought of leaving his armor in the room, for he has long worn an enchanted ring that permits him to sleep whilst wearing his armor and he feels most comfortable in its embrace. But he was persuaded that for this occasion he must make an exception to his customary attire. He also learned that he must make exception to his usual lack of need to eat or drink. 
[sblock]
patv: "I just say I'll take whatever he (the tailor) thinks is appropriate."
Devo: "So the Princess Leia slave girl outfit?"
patv: "I don't think anybody would want to see that."
Zora: "I just don't look."
Hedrin: "I can blind everyone in a line."
Jubilee: "Everyone form a line!"
Zora: "You're aiming too high. I jump up."
[/sblock]
Once we had bathed and dressed in our new princely garments, we took our leave of Pakkin, whom we had determined would do better left behind, and followed more servants to an antechamber to meet the Caliph's other dinner guests. Naturally for this occasion we were obliged to leave all weapons behind, even daggers. Nekaya-Re even chose to have Sunshine remain behind to avoid giving offense. We were each announced as we entered by the names and titles we had given to the courtier. 
[sblock]
Jubilee: "Did I get something to match my feathered blue _cloak of charisma_?"
Devo: "No. But you could have it refitted."
Jubilee: "No, I don't want to make the tailor mad."
Devo: "He can do it three times a day."
Jubilee: "What, he can get mad three times a day?"
[/sblock]
We found ourselves amid a group of efreet - no other guests were representatives of our kindred, nor of any sort of being other than those native to the Plane of Fire. Ambassador Halashan was conspicuously absent. We spread ourselves about the room, observing that Lord Fwaash was the only guest present with whom we were already acquainted. The murmur of many voices was loud, for the size of the efreet causes their voices to carry further than those of less massive creatures.
[sblock]
Zora: "I'm going to stand at the edge of the room and hate people."
Hedrin: "Rock's all about the hate."
[/sblock]
I stood beside my friend Baran while Liadan and Nekaya-Re made a circuit of the room. It became apparent that Lord Fwaash was casually slithering toward them. They paused to converse with the salamander noble, though I could not quite make out their words. They confided later that Fwaash again brought up the topic of visiting the Plane of Fire. The salamander appears to be quite interested in garnering our cooperation. 

After some while a servant announced that dinner was served and we were conducted into a vast, opulent dining room occupied by a tremendously long banquet table. We were not seated as a group at the table, but found that each of us had an efreet seated beside us. This made for somewhat uncomfortable dinner conversation, for the efreet appeared unwilling to speak anything other than their native tongue, and it is obvious they consider creatures of the Material Plane beneath their notice. 
[sblock]
Jubilee: "I'm waiting to smite the guy next to me if he takes the last morsel I want."
[/sblock]
The caliph arrived, accompanied by several female efreet, whose like we had not seen before. The other guests bowed but did not rise, and I followed their example. The Caliph then clapped his hands and announced that the meal should begin. The servants surged forward to offer various viands. The Caliph also announced that in the presence of outlanders it was permissible to speak in the human tongue.
[sblock]
Devo: "The caliph has some female efreets with him."
Hedrin: "Efreetas."
Devo: "Six efreetatas."
[/sblock]
The meal was made up of a variety of exotic dishes the like of which I have never encountered before. I shall not endeavor to describe them here. In truth I have forgotten what most of them were, though Liadan and Nekaya-Re questioned one of our neighbors about the cuisine. 

The Caliph spoke, and I turned to attend his words as the courtier had advised. He looked toward the far end of the table, and I followed his gaze. Another human attired as a servant had entered the chamber, an older man who moved somewhat stiffly as though suffering from some injury or perhaps the effects of advancing age. He bowed toward the Caliph, to which the Caliph responded by saying, "This lowest of my servants. Make yourself useful." 

I realized with a shock that this must be Osaze Mumbai.


----------



## sniffles

*Danger at the Dinner Table*

Following this recognition, I found it difficult to keep my mind on the dinner conversation or on my food. Nor could I keep my gaze from straying to Osaze as he passed along the opposite side of the broad table. Baran reminded us on more than one occasion to be wary of attracting the Caliph's attention, but my interest would not be denied. My task was made more difficult by the indifference of my neighbors, who appeared to elect to converse with one another mind-to-mind rather than speak to me or my friends.

Osaze bowed deeply to the Caliph, then moved to serve the individual seated nearest his position. It appeared to me that Osaze was most pleased to be acting as a mere table servant to the efreet. He behaved as though this occupation gave him the utmost contentment. I have never before seen a man who seemed so at peace.

 But he spoke no word as he conducted his service, merely smiling and nodding when Liadan addressed him, and gesturing toward her silver hair to indicate his recognition of her relation to Covenant. 

After some little while of this silent acknowledgement by Osaze, the Caliph appeared irritated. For a moment I wondered if perhaps Osaze's silence was by his own choice, to teach the Caliph a salutary lesson in self-restraint. The Caliph, with growing ire, berated Osaze for mistreating his guests, though I could not see how his behavior could be interpreted thus. The efreet threatened then to have the holy man beaten for impertinence.

I felt the eyes of many of the guests upon us at that point, and a strained silence descended upon the table. The Caliph seemed most displeased with Osaze, and perhaps somewhat disappointed, as though something did not meet his expectations. Then two guards began to approach Osaze.

Liadan rose, bowing politely toward the Caliph. Prince Jafar spoke to the Caliph, remarking that the Caliph's behavior was upsetting his guests. Liadan bowed once again and resumed her seat. I began to suspect that the Caliph was a being who could not master his own feelings and let his subjects suffer his whims. 

Phaereteim glared at Liadan for a long moment with great distaste and a certain petulance. He then became most solicitous of us. He turned to Osaze and told him that he removed all geases and restrictions from the holy man, asking Osaze, "Am I not generous?"

To this Osaze replied, "A farmer who gives a sheep to a neighbor whose flock he has slain is not generous. Yet he has still done the right thing." 

The Caliph glared at Osaze for a moment, then turned to look toward my friends and I. He told us that he saw no danger in permitting us to leave, and that we should conclude our business and depart before it became inconvenient. He gave us his permission to ask our questions of Osaze.

Though I was troubled by the thought of being obliged to speak with him in such a public manner, Liadan did not appear to suffer such fears. As soon as Osaze indicated that he was now able to converse with us, Liadan explained to him that Covenant and his companions had not been heard from for half a year, and we wished to gain access to her father's journal to learn more of what it was that he sought and why.

   [sblock] Devo: "Osaze says he's glad to meet the daughter of his best friend."
    Hedrin: "I was wondering if he'd know."
    Devo: "It's the hair."
    Zora: "And her father's propensity for fooling around with women."
    patv: "That diary is really a little black book."[/sblock]

Osaze then replied that Liadan should be capable of accessing the journal in the same manner that her father could. She explained to him that we had already seen Madu el Barake but had not been able to view the journal. Osaze held her hands for a brief moment and told her that she should now be able to reach the journal.

The conversation then turned to information that Osaze would have given to Covenant had they met before Covenant's departure to seek the dragon. He told us that in the history of the Gauntlet of Dawn, it had been charged with energy of light by a Soldier of Light, which we knew to be how certain servants of Elishar are called - Nekaya-Re is one such servant herself. As it seems Osaze is also. 

Nekaya-Re then told him of the old blind man we had encountered in Arrabar, who is also such a servant of Elishar. When Osaze had heard this he was pleased that the old man still lived. 

He then imparted to us a verse which he had learned, which may be of import to Covenant's quest. I transcribe it here:

_Four of blood
One of sight
Did fill the dawn
In all sun's light_

He explained that the Gauntlet might also be filled with light by gods of light such as Re-Harakhty or Lathander himself. Nekaya-Re told him briefly of our visit to the Twelve Hours of Night. Osaze then recounted to us that according to a story he had discovered, the Gauntlet is bound to a chain, or a chain to the Gauntlet, though he can make little of this information at present. 

He was even more perplexed by another passage, which he told us he believed we would use ourselves rather than seeking to pass it on to Covenant.

_Three hands against the Shadows
Who strike from below against heart and magic
Stand still, locked away with a terrible purpose
Defending the dread not-sword
From gate's opening and triumphant return._

He emphasized carefully that the words he spoke were "dread not-sword" and not, as we had previously heard, Sword of the Dreadnaught. This was quite a revelation to all of us. As I considered this, Osaze told us that Covenant's quest had become far more important with the rising of the Shadows such as those we had encountered in Arrabar.

[sblock]Zora: "Okay, so it says, 'blah blah against we're boned, blah blah, we'll never understand this, blah blah blah boned screwed we're so boned blah blah.'"

Devo: "Osaze says, 'Your father is a great man. What he did, he did for the light.'"
patv: "That's what he tells all his girlfriends."[/sblock]

Liadan explained to Osaze that we next intend to visit the dragon to determine what has become of Covenant and his companions. Osaze warned us that the dragon would not be pleased with visitors. He then wished us good fortune in our endeavor, and turned toward the Caliph as though listening to something, though the efreet did not speak aloud.

It became apparent that our conversation was at an end. Our fellow guests began to converse more freely, though they had returned to speaking in their native tongue. Their glances often turned toward my companions and I with greater interest than they had previously shown, but they did not address their words to us.

I found the remainder of the dinner unnerving, for the Caliph continued to watch us with great interest, smiling to himself in a manner that disturbed me. I attempted to distract myself from my discomfort by listening to the tales of the only female efreet seated there, an adventuress of some sort who had been invited to dine after having presented some ancient relic to the Caliph. I pray that my friends will never let me prate on so about my own deeds.

Osaze made one more circuit of the table before we parted, and I spoke with him briefly of my beloved Erendis, whom he knows. I confessed to him then that I feared I should not see her again until we meet in the halls of Arvandor. His faith heartened me. 

We took our leave when the other guests retired to another room to hear an epic poem recited. Once we had returned to the rooms where Pakkin awaited us, we prepared the gem to be sent to Prince Jafar - though Baran was doubtful that it was wise for us to give the gem to the prince, wondering if perhaps it might serve us in some future endeavor. But we had made an agreement to present the gem to Jafar, and I agreed with Liadan that perhaps his good will might also serve us in some future endeavor.

We dressed in our ordinary garments and prepared to leave the palace, resolving to return to the inn, gather our possessions, and make our departure from the city with all speed. But before we could make our exit from the palace we were approached by one of Lord Fwaash's associates seeking an audience. 

The salamander offered us a different means of egress from the Caliph's lands: safe passage through the Plane of Fire. But he sought for us first to listen to an offer of employment.

   [sblock] Devo: "The salamander offers you safe passage through the Plane of Fire."
    sniffles: "But at what price?"
    Devo: "He'd like you to attend a meeting."
    Hedrin: "He has these condominiums he'd like to talk to us about…"[/sblock]

Though we were concerned that the capricious Caliph might send his men in pursuit of us, we declined the salamander's offer. As Liadan described it wisely, we feared that our philosophy and theirs would come into conflict. The salamander insisted that this would not be the case, but we none of us felt comfortable accepting service among the creatures of Fire. Liadan bluntly told the salamander that we did not trust his kind, thanked Lord Fwaash for his offer, and the discussion was ended.

When we had given the gem to a servant to deliver to Jafar, we left the palace. Many eyes seemed to follow us as we made our way to the gate. It appeared to me that the number of guards had increased, but they made no move to delay us. I wished greatly that I was astride Aratan, speeding out of the city at a full gallop.

Despite our apprehension, when one of the djanni approached us we paused to speak with him. He asked us if we needed a carriage, then told us where we could meet two carriages a short distance away. The wait seemed long, but no one approached us as we waited and after a time the carriages did arrive to carry us to the lower city. 

   As we arrived at the inn, Baran employed his ability to contact others over long distance to notify Khai that we would be returning to him. We arranged to meet him where we had last seen him. Though it was night, we nonetheless bade the innkeeper farewell. He had already prepared our belongings for our departure. 

We asked that the carriages carry us to the edge of the city and proceeded steadily toward the field of fiery pillars. Erim prepared us to resist the rigors of the desert by cloaking us all in an enchantment to protect us from flames. I felt a sense of comfort beneath the light of the moons, though only the red moon was fully in view, casting a blood-tinged light upon the shifting sands.

As the pillars of flame drew nearer, Baran heard something approaching from behind us. 

    [sblock]Zora: "Now I roll crap!"
     sniffles: "Don't roll crap - roll dice, please."[/sblock]

Twenty efreet flew toward us, garbed as soldiers. They surrounded us. The dark sands lit with the sun's rays as Sunshine emerged from within Nekaya-Re's bag. Nekaya-Re called out to them, asking why they approached us. 

The efreeti began shouting and brandishing their halberds, obviously attempting to cow us. They began to fire bolts of flame at us. We stood our ground, declining to engage them - though in truth we were not well-equipped for combating flying creatures. Fortunately Erim's spell meant that their flaming bolts did us no harm.

After a few moments, we turned away without response and continued our journey. We proceeded without haste, ignoring the efreeti and their taunts. Baran encouraged us to stay close to him and I felt a sense of inner strength from my friend that fortified my resolve. 

Our pursuers were evidently satisfied that we were leaving and lost interest in attempting to attack us. But they continued to follow us for a short time, until we had almost entered the field of pillars. Then they ceased following and returned to the city. 

Baran was able to use our previous experience among the pillars to best advantage and we passed among them with relative ease, dodging the attacks of the obsidian pillars and their flaming neighbors and avoiding the gusts of wind that threatened to carry us off. It was not long before we found Khai awaiting us at the peak of a dune. 

Praise Corellon, now we may continue to seek my beloved.


----------



## sniffles

*Return to Calimport*

Our return to Calimport was no less dangerous than our journey to the City of Brass. But without tumbling into the eye tyrants' lair it was far less eventful and I will not chronicle our minor travails here.

As we neared the city walls, Khai announced that he would go no further. After a brief handclasp with Baran, he took his leave of us and vanished into the dunes.

Liadan was eager to avail ourselves of an inn after our many days in the desert. I must confess I too looked forward to some measure of comfort that did not involve heat and sand. It was a pleasure to divest myself of the desert garb I had worn for so many days. 

Once we had refreshed ourselves, I repaired to the temple of Lathanul to reunite myself with Aratan. I had not realized how much I missed his company until he was in my presence. To my joy he was well and hale, as were my friends' mounts. The priests had cared for them admirably. It is my hope that I will not need to be separated from him again until his brief life comes to its natural conclusion.

Once I had assured myself that my brave steed had not forgotten me during my absence, I rejoined Baran and we accompanied Nekay-Re to the temple of Elishar. We arrived to find that the temple's fortunes had improved while we were away. Though the crowd of supplicants was by no means large, previous to our departure the temple had boasted of few adherents other than the aged high priest Sutan and his family. Now a number of other folk gathered there to celebrate Elishar's light, and the temple walls had been newly whitewashed to reflect the rays of the hot desert sun.

   [sblock] sniffles: "The temple of Lathanul doesn't need any remodeling."
    Devo: "The gold is only an inch thick on the walls!" [/sblock]

Nekaya-Re happily greeted the high priest and his children and was introduced to two new acolytes who had taken service in the temple before the dawn service began. Sutan appeared to be somewhat infirm and his son Horace performed the ceremony in his stead. After the service the members of the congregation came forward to greet Nekaya-Re and accorded her much respect. 

Sutan showed concern when Nekaya-Re told him of Osaze's relationship to Elishar and his current mission in the City of Brass. The concept of sainthood is foreign to me, but I concur with their assessment of Osaze as a living saint.

   [sblock] Devo: "Nekaya was the fire that revitalized the temple."
    sniffles: "We didn't start the fire."

    Jubilee: "Nekaya's not that bossy, Mr. Task Leader."
    Zora: "Task Master…"
    Devo: "…bater…"  [/sblock]

Liadan sent a message to Madu el-Barake to advise him of our return and seek an appointment during which she could attempt to access her father's journal. Madu responded immediately that he was delighted to hear of our arrival, and that he would welcome a visit from us at our earliest convenience. Having arranged to meet him for dinner, we prepared ourselves and took our mounts for a pleasurable ride to his manse.

Our dinner was much smaller and more intimate than our previous dining experience with Madu. We told him in detail of our adventures in the desert and what we had experienced in the city of the efreet. Madu was naturally concerned to hear of the state of the Caliph's army, and asked that we be willing to relate our tale once again to persons of influence of his acquaintance, to which we readily agreed.

Madu had also made some steps toward seeking the release of the elven warrior whose armor I had purchased before our departure. He had succeeded in finding someone who could speak with this man, and had learned a startling piece of information: it is Ruathar Allienthe Mi'Lamber, one of the heroes of Evereska, and he came to this land in search of my wife!

Affairs must be dire indeed in the Hidden Hills if Ruathar has come so far to seek Erendis. It pains me that I cannot go at once to the aid of my homeland. But the information Osaze has given us, and that which is held within Covenant's journal, lead me on another path. I still shall protect my home, but I cannot do so by standing sentry among the great trees.

Sadly Madu has been unable to persuade the slave master to release Ruathar into his care. I would that I could free him myself, but it seems that mere gold is not sufficient, nor would it be right to slay the slaveholder, no matter how offensive I find his deeds. Madu has assured me he will continue to seek some means of releasing Ruathar from his onerous bondage. 

When we had dined, Madu escorted us to Osaze's room so that Liadan could open the compartment wherein the holy man kept her father's journals. When she had opened the wards that protected the compartment, she found within it several items of clothing, her father's tattered journal, and a glowing crystalline vial of liquid.

    [sblock] Devo: "You see a worn blue fabric bundle."
    Patv: "Does it have a red S on it by any chance?" [/sblock]

The tiny vial proved to be an item of interest, for when Nekaya-Re laid hands upon it she suddenly began to weep. For some moments she would not respond to us and seemed lost in a deep sorrow.

    [sblock] Devo: "Nekaya starts crying."
    Jubilee: (pretending to cry) "I failed my Will save. I never fail my saves."  [/sblock]

Baran gently took the vial from her hand, but it did not affect him in the same manner. When she had recovered her composure she explained that she was convinced that the liquid within the vial was composed of the tears of Elishar. 

Once the journal had been removed from the compartment, Liadan replaced the other items and attempted to restore the wards, but found that she was unable to do so. Nekaya-Re attempted to assist her, also without success. Baran then made an effort to contact Osaze by sending him a mental message to ask how the crystal vial should be disposed of or the wards restored, but his effort yielded no reply.

Liadan began to peruse her father's journal, finding it to be filled with a great variety of materials, some scribed by her father and others by Osaze. It will take her some time to determine what writings are of most import to our mission. 

I confess I am curious as to what mention the journal may make of my beloved. I miss her so fiercely that any mention of her will bring joy to my heart.

[sblock] Devo: "Elishar's sitting around wondering why nobody ever calls."    
Hedrin: "Maybe now that the temple's up and running again he can get some bars on his cell phone." [/sblock]

As Liadan was unable to restore the wards on the compartment, Nekaya-Re wished to give it into the care of the temple. Baran fears that the temple lacks sufficient defenses to protect it should any effort be made to remove it. He believes that it is better in Nekaya-Re's care. I wondered aloud if perhaps Osaze wished for us to remove the vial and did not mention it because he did not wish for the efreet to hear of it. 

[sblock]Zora: "I'm not sure about having such a powerful thing (the vial) less well protected."
Jubilee: "But we don’t really know if it does anything besides make paladins cry."
Zora: "That in itself is awesome."  [/sblock]

Liadan then wisely suggested that prayer would be the best method by which to determine the fate of the vial. Nekaya-Re accepted responsibility for the vial for the moment. In the even that Osaze should return in our absence, she placed an explanatory note in the compartment. 

Madu offered us lodgings for the evening, but Liadan and Nekaya-Re declined so that they might hold a prayer vigil at the temple. They then made their way to Elishar's fane. I lingered for a time to speak with Madu of Ruathar's situation. My friends, faithful as always, have assured me that they will do whatever they can to aid me in setting him free. I only hope that we will be able to do so before we must make our farewell to Calimport.

Though my lord Corellon is not of the sun, as the moon reached its zenith in the sky I lent my prayers to my friends' efforts in seeking the gods' advice. Let all of our patrons show us the way.


----------



## sniffles

*Behind the scenes*

*We have another session scheduled for tonight. Our devious GM, Devo, has imparted the following information to us via email. I've made a few judicious edits.sniffles *  
------------------------------------
*Over the coming days, the group have the opportunity to gather and compare what
you know of Covenant's quest with the prophecy snippets they've heard.
Between their conversation and access to some of Covenant's journal, they are
able to piece together quite a bit. (Information missing from the journal
leads them to believe that what they have is not a full copy, just some
highlights.) Reading through the Journal, it is obvious that Covenant did
not understand the depth of Elishar's involvement in all of this.

They gather at the temple of Elishar to piece it all together, and Horace
insists that they use the Inner Chamber (the prophecy chamber) to hold their
discussions. He hopes that a place devoted to knowledge of the Sun God will
help in their understanding.

Below is some of the prophecy they've been given. Below that is the whole
story, as they understand it now. They're getting close to true understanding!



Prophecy snippets
-- "My sword shall be your Dreadnaught, Shaper of your Destiny"
-- "The Iron-Bound Hand shall not bear the Sword, but the Heart it once
protected, shall"
-- "The Hand that Bears the Gauntlet shall not Bear the Sword, but the head
it once protected, shall"
-- "The Sword that Cannot Be Held"
-- "Light guards what shadow must not have. But the Light must take what the
Light defends, lest shadow win all."
-- "Seven and Seven and Seven again, seven to proclaim it, seven to fail.
Seven to accomplish where others but wail."
-- "Seven and Seven, Five and Five, proclaim the Birth, find Him Alive"
-- "Seven of Seven, born in the light; five of five, shadows they fight; One
from the seventh, one of the five; five in the shadows, one found alive"
-- "Light of blue, light of gold; fire red, half-moon gold; splintered
light, fighting bold; lost remembrance, gods foretold"
-- "dark city sky return fire plague five travel shadows sword shadow
engage"
-- "The Light shall be lost in a shadow storm of mortal magic. The gods but
one will undo the damage, but
-- "When mortal hands take what to the gods belong, the first gods will be
lost. By act of the first gods here, all but one shall be found. Mortal
hands bearing immortal gifts shall restore the last."
-- "shadows rise and greatness falls from the shadows of greatness will
shadows fail"
-- "Shall not call it a war of shadow and light, but of light and light;
when soldiers of light turn one on another, shadows prevail until a single
light calls"
-- "...must overcome all of night, in the course of one sun..."
-- "servants of gods, friends of the stars, glory will find the nameless
shapers of destiny in caverns of deepest shadow"
-- "delivered in the gloved hand of bittersweet discovery; fortune and
glory, ally turned against ally, and one shall die"
-- "Three Hands against the Shadow, who strike from below against heart and
magic, stand still, locked away with a terrible purpose, defending the Dread
not-Sword from gate's opening, and triumphant return."

End of the Tale  -- (from the burried "temple" above Camber)
-- "Striking heart and magic from below. We who remember the young god's
Promise came here to this place."
Start of the Tale:
-- "The legacy of the Dawn Bearer is put here, in it's truth, for the
remembrance of all. The pagan ramblings that existed here before have been
recorded and placed in the Solaris Vault. We begin now with the Truth."

"Through the Dawn, the Messenger strides. the DawnStrider, child of Radiant
Emergence. And this One, Renewed, shall be welcomed in all of the Houses of
the Sun. For when the Day arrives, when the Time of Shadows Lifting comes to
pass, the Golden One, the Messenger, will end all things"


From Tyrion Sinistral's sword:
"Injustice! Constructed by immortal artefact, not divine.
This question cannot be answered by cosmic being,
For this place is hidden from cosmic sight;
Mortal eyes must find the way.
Spirit and form sundered one from another.
Great injustice to the Elf Lord, who has not collected his due.
Greatness is measured in deed and intent, And only in the Shadows of
Greatness will you find your answer."



The Reveal:

The Sword of the Dreadnaught may be Elishar's sword, reportedly thrown out
into the world to protect his faithful while he was away. It is said that
the Sword cannot be held, though, so perhaps it is not a real blade.
Regardless, prophecy says that the Sword will defend against a great evil --
a great shadow that falls over the world.

That shadow seems to be the return of the Shades. They were once great
wizards who ruled the now-fallen empire of Netheril. Their ancient enemies,
the phaeretim, were a three-armed race of beings that lived below ground.
They attacked from below, spreading disease and weakening magic itself.
Arguably, their involvement lead to the city of Shade being cast out into
the Plane of Shadow. Now, thousands of years later, that city has returned.

We next move half a world away, where the Imaskari have pierced the veil
between worlds to capture hundreds of thousands of human slaves from another
realm. The Mulan. For better or worse, though, these people had gods.

In the same moment, Elishar was brought into this world and cast out again
as he followed his lost peoples. Supposedly, he and the Mulan under his care
are still alive, lost, or locked away from this realm. An obscure piece of
prophecy says that the Dawnstrider will walk out of Elishar's realm, and
behind him will be all creatures of Light. Another says that the Sword of
Elishar is a gate to where he now resides.

There were some who believed in Elishar, but were not lost. Those of the
Mulan who truly believed in Elishar tried to keep his faith active in the
world and prepared for his return. The strongest of these were called
Soldiers of Light, and bear within themselves Elishar's light.

Four brothers, perhaps the original Soldiers of Light, set out from ancient
lands. They created a temple in what is now called the Cloven Mountains,
where they captured all of the light in their hand and held it for a day and
a night. This let many evils into the world. This light, or the vessel that
contained it, is referred to as the Gauntlet of Dawn, and is a necessary
component to finding the Sword of the Dreadnaught. How it is to help,
though, none now know.

Once they had the gauntlet, the four brothers were at odds as to how to
continue. They went their seperate ways. One came to Calimport and built
another temple to Elishar, which is where you stand today. It is said that
when these four brothers parted ways, they each created a different faction
within the Soldiers of Light. Over the centuries Elishar's true wishes have
been re-interpreted by these various factions. Osaze, for example, is a
Soldier of Light (though he considers that to be a lesser title behind
priest of Lathander), who has tasked himself with removing evil from the
world so that they will not contribute to the Final Battle. Nekaya, on the
other hand, seeks to keep Elishar's light in the world while looking for the
lost god.

The Gauntlet of Dawn went north, where it was lost for many years. (A ruined
temple in Cormyr was connected to the temple in the Cloven Mountains.
Perhaps this is where one of the brothers ended up?) The Gauntlet turned up
again in hell, in the treasure trove of a duke of the lower planes. When
this duke decided that he did not want to rule in hell, he fled to a place
where he could live the rest of his days in privacy. This duke was
Sussurathrax, the abyssal dragon. Osaze heard of this great evil slumbering
under the realms and went to him to convert him away from evil. He was held
by the dragon an questioned endlessly. Covenant heard of Osaze's
imprisonment and went to rescue the great man. Between the two of them, they
converted Sussurathrax away from evil, but they were told never to return.
The great dragon would give up his evil ways, but wanted nothing more than
his privacy.

Many years later, Covenant was deep into his quest to uncover the Sword of
the Dreadnaught. He had heard that the Gauntlet of Dawn would lead to the
Sword, then learned later that the Gauntlet was part of Sussurathrax's
hoard. Gathering his friends together one last time to finish his quest, he
went to speak to the dragon. He hoped to trade a powerful artifact for the
Gauntlet, knowing that Sussurathrax wanted his privacy, but believing that
he could convince the dragon of his needs.

Covenant and his friends have not been heard from since.

You know from the journal that scrying of any type does not work on the
dragon nor on his demesne. Teleportation and planar travel are likewise
barred somehow. The knowledgeable amongst you might reason that any who were
imprisoned within the halls of the dragon would be completely unreachable
through magic. If it were some artifact that kept sight from piercing that
realm, then perhaps it is powerful enough to even block a god's vision.
Assuming such a thing is possible, then perhaps the artifact that keeps
interplanar travel from happening is keeping the souls of the dead from
reaching their final destination. (See Tyrion's prophecy.) That is a thought
too horrifying to contemplate, though.

Covenant's journal hints that he knows how to find the Sword of the
Dreadnaught, but thinks that the Gauntlet of Dawn is key to it's recovery.*


----------



## sniffles

*Note to readers: Comments welcome! I'd love to hear what you have to say about all the information I just posted. I know much of it is new to you - some of it was new to me, too!*  

sniffles


----------



## amethal

I've got about half way through so far - its a lot to read!

Its very good stuff. You guys are all very good at getting into character in your journals, and its good to get different perspectives on everything. 

It does seem to jump around a lot though, so it can be pretty hard to follow.


----------



## sniffles

*A Dramatic Rescue*

_Thanks for the comment, amethal. I suppose one of the problems with writing this in first-person style is that you only get to see what one character sees - and sometimes I forget to go back and clarify things that he might have learned later (or that I just forgot about). I'll see what I can do to remedy that now that I'm using audio recordings rather than handwritten notes to track our sessions.  _
-------------------------------------

Though it is a relief to at last have Covenant's journal in our possession, it has not proved as satisfactory a source of information as we had hoped. We are now in possession of numerous prophetic verses and other snippets of information regarding the Sword and the Gauntlet, but they tell us little more of what our next course of action should be than we should have known without them. 

The high priest of the temple of Elishar gave us leave to visit the Hall of Prophecy, the inner sanctum of the temple, which previously had been barred to any but Nekaya-Re. There we spent some hours in discussion of the information we have gathered. The blind prophet we encountered in Arrabar gave many verses to Nekaya-Re that I had not previously been aware of - but I do not find them of much use. Prophecy is an inexact craft, it seems to me.

Several of these verses make reference to numbers of persons, or so it appears; the numbers seven and five appear in several places. We spent some little while attempting to determine what persons these numbers might represent. At first it seemed to me that the seven must mean my wife and her company, and a second seven in the same verse would then refer to myself and my companions. But this would then mean that Sandrue and Phaela must be included in that number, for now there are only six of us if we count Pakkin, and I doubt that the goblin is meant to be a person of import in fulfilling the prophecy. Must we then persuade Sandrue and Phaele to rejoin us in order to fulfill the prophecy?

More daunting still is a reference to "seven who fail", leaving us to wonder if this means Covenant's company or our own. The next verse referring to seven and then five makes more sense to me, though I wonder who of the seven and who of the five are to fulfill the prophecy and what will become of the rest of those numbers.
-------------------------
**Note: Here are the verses Telemnar is referring to above  * [sblock]
-- "Seven and Seven and Seven again, seven to proclaim it, seven to fail.
Seven to accomplish where others but wail."
-- "Seven and Seven, Five and Five, proclaim the Birth, find Him Alive"
-- "Seven of Seven, born in the light; five of five, shadows they fight; One
from the seventh, one of the five; five in the shadows, one found alive"
[/sblock]
-------------------------
Our discussion has cast doubt on our previous intention to visit the dragon in the Cloven Mountains. Not only is it clear that the dragon will not welcome us, but we now doubt whether Covenant's belief that the Gauntlet of Dawn is necessary to recover the Sword of the Dread-Not is correct. It seems that the Gauntlet is indeed a powerful object, but the Sword cannot be found or held by the bearer of the Gauntlet. 

It is unfortunate that Covenant lacked the information which Osaze imparted to us. Had he known of this he might not have set himself upon the course that led to his disappearance. 
[sblock]
Devo: "Nekaya realizes that she can recognize the faithful of Elishar by the light in their eyes. Which means that Pakkin would have a very slight glow."
Jubilee: "He's kind of a believer?"
Zora: "He's a dim bulb."
[/sblock]
Erim tells us that he has transcribed the prophecies and our discussion of them into the enchanted journal, so that information may be conveyed to Sandrue. Even if we are not meant to bring Sandrue back among our number, at least he will be able to give us his insight.

We have many days yet in which to determine what we shall pursue next. Liadan has planned a prayer vigil on behalf of her father at the temple of Lathanul. Until such time, we will contemplate our future while we find other activities to occupy ourselves. 

Liadan has sought my assistance in selecting a warhorse. Though she is reluctant to choose a new mount, being very fond of Shadowcast, she has concluded that she needs a steed better trained for battle. Thus we have spent several days visiting horse ranches in the area in search of the ideal animal.

Baran has also devised a training regimen for us, to improve our ability to coordinate our actions in combat. When he is not drilling us in new tactics, he continues to make repairs to the temple of Elishar, and also has taken up once again practicing his craft of metalsmithing, which has languished since our time in Arrabar.

I have in the meanwhile pursued further my desire to free Ruathar from his bondage. It is a difficult task, for the trials by combat in which he is being forced to participate are conducted by the temple of the god Kord, and open to view only by invitation. Madu el Barake has never witnessed such combats himself. Liadan has asked at both Covenant House and the temple of Lathanul and can find no one there who will admit to having attended such a contest. Only those who have attended appear to know the location where the contests take place. 

I am reluctant to circumvent the laws of Calimshan to achieve my goal, but I am determined to do all in my power to achieve it before we depart from this city. I continue my efforts to find the location of the arena. I am not forming a favorable impression of the faith of Kord if their interest in competition and strength includes forcing men to fight against their will. 
[sblock]
Hedrin: "The first rule of attacking Fight Club is to find Fight Club."
[/sblock]
I have also been attempting to recover Ruathar's ancestral sword, with Madu's assistance. But this effort has met with no more success than the freedom of Ruathar. The man who purchased the sword considers it the pride of his collection and will not part with it at any price. 

I pray that Corellon will grant me some boon to aid me in this effort. 

Liadan has also been employing the powers granted her by Lathander to contact various persons of her acquaintance, seeking information about the state of our homelands and other affairs. Sadly she knows no one in the Hidden Hills.

But she has been able to contact Fallon Nightstar, as I believe I have documented previously in these pages. He continues to refuse to communicate with her. To learn more of his activities in Amn, she has created a scrying device with which to view him at a distance. Though I am not entirely comfortable with spying on someone without their knowledge, I cannot fault her desire to learn why he insists that he will only speak with her face to face. 

Sadly it seems that our former associate may have reverted to the sort of activities we suspect he engaged in before coming under Garrett's tutelage. Liadan witnessed him interrogating a bound prisoner, though unfortunately her device did not permit her to hear what words were spoken, only to see a vision of the place and who was with Fallon at the time. 

She has told us that she has also attempted to reach the paladin Sir Tyrion, but her spell failed to take effect. She has no way of knowing the cause of this. I hope that it does not bode ill for the paladin. Baran has used the same method to reach our friend Nicos, but he is no longer in company with Sir Tyrion and has joined the struggle to resist those who would restore the ancient empire of Chondath.

In preparation for the next portion of our journey, we have also investigated further the portal Nekaya-Re discovered in the Hall of Prophecy in the temple of Elishar. It contains carvings very like those in the ruined shrine that brought us originally from Cormyr. Erim has examined the portal and its carvings and has determined that it can only be opened by certain specific conditions. At least one other portal may exist in addition to the three we are presently aware of , each requiring similar specific conditions to activate - but it appears that each can be opened by a different key, so to speak. Most perplexingly, it appears that one of the portals requires a priest who can channel divine energies of a negative nature, something that neither Liadan nor Nekaya-Re can achieve. At present we are not certain where this portal leads, nor how we will be able to utilize it. 

So many possibilities are open to us now. Gods grant that we choose wisely.

I received a message from our friend Madu that he had further information regarding Ruathar and would like to share it with me at my earliest convenience. My friends were also invited to attend. After employing my enchanted ring to contact my companions - for Nekaya-Re has been spending much of her time at the temple  - I made my way to Madu's estate and my friends joined me there.

Madu explained that his efforts to negotiate a release had failed, and then asked me how far I would be willing to go to achieve Ruathar's freedom. I explained that while I do not wish to break the laws of the city, I am determined. Then I heard the sound of running footsteps and another servant hurried up to his master and murmured something urgently in Madu's ear. Madu turned to me with some excitement and explained that reportedly Ruathar had managed to escape his captors! 

According to the servant's information, Ruathar was traveling in the direction of one of the city's poorest and most dangerous quarters. Madu readily gave his servants leave to show us the way and offered his aid in hiding Ruathar should we locate him. I helped one servant onto Aratan's back behind me and rode at the front of our company with all speed toward the indicated area. I had forgotten until we began our race to the poor quarter that our mounts had all been given enchanted shoes by Re-Horakhty. We galloped through the streets in curious silence.

The streets of this slum were too narrow and winding for safe riding, so the servants directed us to a neighboring stable where we could leave our mounts while we searched. Two of the servants who had accompanied us remained at the stable to look after our steeds. The third led us on into the maze-like arrangement of tumble-down structures.

It soon became apparent that the denizens of this neighborhood did not welcome our presence. We ran through the streets, Baran and I shouting Ruathar's name in my native tongue, but quickly found our way barred by a crowd of locals brandishing makeshift weapons, who demanded that we leave at once. 

Baran had chosen to go in a different direction to widen our search, but he too came upon person who wished to block his way, though by his ring we could hear that his foes were servants of the temple of Kord, no doubt in hot pursuit of their "property". While Liadan and Nekaya-Re attempted to negotiate with the crowd we faced, Baran demonstrated his disdain for Kord's adherents by bringing down the man who opposed him.

Nekaya-Re meanwhile had managed to persuade the leader of the crowd that it would be in his best interest to accept a reward to assist us. We soon found numerous local residents rushing to offer us information about Ruathar's whereabouts, some of them even becoming confused when told to seek an elf and mistaking myself or Erim for the person we sought.

Having heard that Baran was engaged in a struggle, I parted company with the rest of my friends and ran to find him, followed by Liadan. We found him safe, though his foe had perished. A few moments later we heard a call from our friends that they had found Ruathar.

We rushed to the area to find two figures wrestling upon the ground. Ruathar had just dispatched his opponent. As he scrambled to his feet and assumed a defensive posture, I realized that I had in fact met him, long ago.

"I do not wish to fight my own, but I will not be taken again," he said, turning to Erim and I as we approached. I stepped forward, my hands empty, and replied, "I am Telemnar Rohendil, husband of Erendis. I have come to aid you."

"Is Erendis here?" Ruathar asked. I shook my head. "No," I answered. 

"We shall speak of this further when this is done," he agreed. 

"But first we must get you to safety," Baran offered in the tongue of my people. Already we could hear more hurried footsteps approaching.


----------



## sniffles

I just added a little info to the above post that will hopefully make it easier to figure out what Telemnar is talking about without having to go back to the previous page to read all the prophecy info.

--sniffles


----------



## sniffles

*Freedom*

Liadan murmured a short prayer to Lathander and a wave of soothing energy passed over us, closing some of Ruathar’s wounds. We were surrounded by a crowd of locals who had swarmed to Nekaya-Re when she offered coin for their aid. The crowd pressed closer when they felt the effect of Lathander’s blessing.

From the enchanted ring I heard Baran’s voice warn, “Up on the roof near Nekaya, there’s someone who looks out of place.” 

A moment later he shouted, “Assassin!”  A tiny glowing ember fell to the ground and blossomed into a burst of flames that engulfed the area where we stood. “If you value your lives get out of here!” Nekaya-Re cried. With screams of fear and pain, the crowd began to flee, leaving behind only those who had been burned. “Lathander’s embrace enfolds us all,” intoned Liadan, and once more I experienced the Morninglord’s healing mercy. 

 “We need to get away from this place,” I said to Ruathar. “We should leave. We will take you to safety.”

He replied,”If those were my captors then I would not run now that I am armed.” I drew one of my shortswords and extended it to him, for he was armed only with a dagger and it appeared that we would not be able to depart without a struggle.
[sblock]
Devo: “He pulls out a brass whistle and starts blowing, but you don’t hear anything.”
Jubilee: “Does Pakkin start barking?”
[/sblock]
Baran smashed his hammer into the rude building on which his foe stood and it crumbled like crushed crockery. But the man somehow failed to lose his balance and remained on his feet, gliding on the rubble with surprising grace.

A piercing whistle sounded. With it came more adversaries. They appeared amid cold blue flames that burned our flesh when we struck them with our weapons. They struck back at us with heavy red clubs designed to crush bone.  

Nekay-Re wreathed us in an aura of protective energy and hurled a shortspear. “This blue fire hurts!” she exclaimed. Liadan began to glow with Lathander’s radiant light. 

“If you want to play, let’s play,” Baran growled. He smashed his opponent’s club. Inspired by his example, I used my swords to relieve one man of his weapons. “Leave and live to fight another day,” I said to him. But he put up his fists as if meaning to fight me with his bare hands.

Ruathar hissed with fury at a tall dwarf who appeared among our foes. “For all the dishonor you have heaped upon me, Jorek, you will die,” he snarled. He slashed the dwarf several times, disregarding the blue flames that burned him with intense cold each time.

While Ruathar grappled with Jorek the dwarf, I let my opponent feel the flat of my blades. I struck harder than I meant to, perhaps in righteous indignation at how Ruathar had been mistreated. When my hapless foe collapsed, I said to Baran, “Are you able to manage these two?” for he now faced two of Kord's adherents. He smiled coldly at me, assuring me that they were no challenge.

Stepping past my fallen enemy, I turned to watch as Ruathar struggled with the dwarf. But I did not intercede, feeling that Ruathar desired to defeat Jorek without my aid. 

Ruathar cried out a curse, and then Jorek pinned him, preventing him from speaking further. Seeing that he was unable to overcome the dwarf, I plunged _Sulian’s _blade into the dwarf’s flesh, heedless of the cold fire that wreathed him. His movements grew feebler, but fearing some subterfuge I pierced him once again. When he fell still I bent to pull him away from Ruathar.

Once freed from Jorek’s grasp, Ruathar thrust forward with his knife, plunging it into the dwarf’s breast with an expression of fearful rage. As he struck he uttered a terrible curse, damning the dwarf’s soul to eternal torment. I flinched from the hatred I read in his eyes.

On seeing Jorek’s demise, some of the other slavers began to withdraw. But one fired an arrow that struck me, though it did me little hurt. One of the men called out, “Jorek is down. The elf is free.” Another piercing whistle sounded such as we had heard when they arrived. The remainder of Kord’s adherents then disappeared into the winding alleys of the poor quarter.

I laid a hand on Ruathar’s arm and murmured, “Corellon be with you.” Corellon’s healing power is not strong in me, but I was glad for what little I could do. Ruathar gave me a grateful glance, then turned to the spot where the dwarf’s body lay and spat at it. 
[sblock]
Zora: “Rock does 88 points of subdual damage.”
Sniffles: “Wow! I think you subdued someone about 3 blocks away.”
[/sblock]
“I think we should leave,” said Nekaya-Re. I agreed. “Yes, we should return to Madu’s mansion,” I replied. But we hesitated a moment while Liadan and Nekaya-Re extended the mercies of their gods to cure some of our wounds.

As we made our way back to the stable where we had left our mounts, the local residents quickly took cover in fear, a sad sight to my eyes. But we did not linger to allay their fear. The servant who had guided us said to us, “There is a safe haven where we can take refuge.” When Nekaya-Re asked if we might bring the horses, the servant replied that they should make us more noticeable. 

Erim and Pakkin then volunteered to go to the stable and recover the horses while the rest of our group followed the servant to the refuge. We paused for a moment in an alley to make ourselves less conspicuous, for we were all bloodied, and Nekaya-Re wore her cloak of vivid blue feathers – and of course she is always accompanied by the glowing shape of Sunshine, whom she requested to take cover in her bag.

We were conducted to a large but unremarkable building, where the servant who guided us told Ruathar that he would be safe. To this Ruathar replied in the common tongue that he was grateful for the assistance. It was the first time since we had met that he spoke in anything but the language of our people.

He then turned to me and said, “I thank you for finding me. Where did you say Erendis is? We have need of her.”

I answered him,”We do not know. But it is a place that cannot be found by magic. Attempts have been made without success.”

“She is not with our lord, is she?” he asked with concern. Recalling the words the sword Justice had spoken to me, I said no - though my heart has begun to tell me that she should be, and some fell power must prevent her from entering Arvandor. But I did not express as much to Ruathar.

He then asked if our quest was to find her, to which we explained that while we had once sought to find our missing companions, now we had begun to believe that the quest they had set out upon was greater than any of us, and that it was more essential to pursue that quest than any goal of a personal nature. 

Then Ruathar said that he had other business to complete in Calimport, for he must recover his armor and sword. I explained to him that I had acquired his armor, but had been unable to recover the sword, though I knew who held it and told him the name of the man. 

He then explained that he meant to recover his family’s sword. He would not accept our aid, which I would gladly have given despite my reluctance to defy the laws of this land. He swore that were he able he would join us in our quest. We told him that we meant to remain in the city only a few days longer and where he could find us while we remained.

He then said to me, “Your name is now entwined in my story. I offer my armor to you in thanks for the assistance you have given.”

“I would gladly return it to you,” I answered. “I would have returned your sword also had I known of its presence in time.” 

“Then I ask that you give the armor to my son when you return to Evereska,” said Ruathar. I promised that I shall do so if it is in my power. I told him further that he should keep the sword I had offered him. Baran then offered him a second blade, one he has long carried which can hold spells within it. Ruathar thanked us graciously, but declined to accept any other items but for one of the enchanted rings that permit us to communicate with one another.
[sblock]
Hedrin: “Liadan checks out his wounds.”
Jubilee: “Liadan’s totally checking him out.”
[/sblock] 
He then thanked us once more for our assistance and asked for our full names, which my companions told him gravely. Then we parted ways, my friends and I returning to Madu’s residence to tell him what had transpired. 

Madu was no longer at his residence when we returned. He had already received notice that Ruathar had been freed. His servants politely invited us to await his return, but we did not wish to impose upon his hospitality. 

Having concluded our business with Madu for the present, we returned to our lodgings. Nekaya-Re went once again to the temple of Elishar, while I accompanied Liadan to purchase the horse she had chosen. 

I have sought out a charitable organization that benefits the poor quarter where we met Ruathar, and given them coin to aid in caring for those who were hurt or killed during our visit. It is the least I can do when our presence caused them so much grief and fear. 

I regret that there are no temples here of the Seldarine. I feel a melancholy stealing over me and would welcome the presence of other Tel’Quessir with whom to converse. Of late Liadan and Baran have been sending their thoughts far afield to commune with their loved ones. Even should Corellon have granted me such an ability, I would have no one with whom to speak, for I have spent so much of my life in the company only of horses, and even such gods-given power could not permit me to speak with my beloved.


----------



## sniffles

*A Joyous Event*

As we awaited the occasion of the prayer vigil for Covenant that Liadan had arranged, my companions and I continued to discuss our future intentions. Nekaya-Re was convinced that we should attempt the use of the portal in Elishar’s temple. Erim agreed with this opinion, as did Liadan and I, but Baran was not so easily convinced. Only when he saw that the rest of our group were committed to this purpose did he give his assent.

What we would do when we emerged from the portal was less clear. Our conversations with both Madu and Osaze had led us to the conclusion that it might be unwise to approach the dragon Ssurathrax. But we were convinced that we must return to the Cloven Mountains if we were to gain any insight into Covenant’s destination when he parted from us there. 

In the meanwhile, we were invited to have tea with Madu el Barake once more, for he had arranged to sell certain items we had acquired from the eye tyrant temple in the desert. Being aware that we meant to travel soon, he gave us the amount he anticipated receiving from the sale so that we might have it for our needs. He also informed us that he had heard that Ruathar was still free in the city, and that Kordal, leader of the devotees of Kord, still wished to reacquire his prize. He advised us that we should not travel alone. 

When Madu had given us the coin, Erim said, "I would suggest we leave some money here for Ruathar," to which Madu replied that he would take care of Ruathar should he need any aid. But we insisted that he keep a portion of the gold so that he need not use his own funds for Mi'Lamber's asistance. We directed that should Ruathar never use the funds, we would rely on Madu's judgement to dispose of it as he would for charitable purposes.

Before we took our leave of Madu, Liadan said to him, "If we have the chance - and you have been more than gracious in granting us your time - we would hear the story of Osaze and the dragon."

Madu replied, "Would you hear the full story?" We then agreed that we would meet with him again in three days time so that he might tell us the tale at his leisure.

On our return to our lodgings, we were met by an acolyte of the temple of Lathanul, who informed us that representatives of the Sultan awaited us. Curiously, he seemed somewhat surprised that we were willing to see these visitors without hesitation.

He escorted us to the chamber where our visitors awaited us, and there we were introduced to Captain Rallam of the Sultan’s guard. He explained that he wished to question us about our visit to the City of Brass.

Initially he appeared skeptical of the veracity of our tale, but as we provided him with more details he began to show greater interest. We spent several hours with him, describing everything we had experienced there – but as always avoiding any mention of Covenant’s mission.

At the conclusion of this interview, Liadan explained to Captain Rallam that we intended to leave the city within a few days. To this he responded, “The Sultan will be most displeased should you leave the city.”

We were naturally somewhat dismayed by this, but we did not object. Liadan then asked the captain if he intended to attend the ceremony for Covenant. Rallam replied that he had known Covenant in his younger days when Liadan’s father was more often seen at the palace, and though he had not first meant to attend the ceremony he soon determined to do so when Liadan reminded him of her father’s many great deeds.

When the soldiers had gone, Erim expressed the opinion that we should take care in seeing that no one became aware of the portal within Elishar’s temple. Nekaya-Re then suggested that perhaps we should pool our funds to purchase a spell of invisibility for Erim’s use, so that he could disguise ourselves and our mounts and allow us to enter the temple unseen. Though we wished to aid the people of Calimshan against the efreet, we felt our own affairs were urgent and we did not wish to be delayed by a repetition of our interview with Captain Rallam.

As the day of the ceremony arrived, I retired to my room to meditate and prepare myself. Liadan had asked for celebrants at the ceremony to inscribe prayer scrolls with thoughts or good wishes as a part of the event. These would be burned in a brazier to send their contents heavenwards. I took some little while in composiong my message, finally settling upon May Covenant’s light continue to guide us.

At the hour before dusk I joined my friends in making our way to the temple, attired in our finest raiment. Outside the temple a great many peddlers had set up stalls to sell prayer scrolls, tokens,  and books of philosophy or theology. Already the large courtyard within the ornate temple had begun to fill with those whose lives had been influenced in some way by Liadan’s father. Perhaps one person in ten had come garbed in the black of mourning, believing the ceremony to be one of memorial. Others thought that it was intended to pray for his safe return from one of the lower Planes of Hell. Still others had simply come to commemorate the life of a great man.

Many of the nobles and wealthy folk of the city had come to pay their respects. I think that Liadan had intended for us to have places very near to the dais, but we had been supplanted by dignitaries of Calimport that include two of the Sultan’s most favored wives, though the Sultan himself did not make an appearance. 

When the light of dusk enveloped the city an acolyte rang a great gong, silencing the chatter of the crowd within the temple and the cries of the hawkers outside. Two rows of priests entered the courtyard. The high priest came forward and began to speak of Covenant’s devotion to Lathanul and his place as a son of the city – though I recall that Liadan told us he was born of the nomad tribes in the desert. Perhaps the priest meant that he was a son of the city in spirit if not in flesh.

The priest was followed by the chief official of Covenant House, who made many praises of Covenant’s good works and those of Covenant House. He encouraged his listeners to follow the example of Covenant and Covenant House in performing such good deeds. 

This speech was followed by a prayer of thanks to Lathander for the strong and good-hearted folk who were drawn to his temples. Then the temple choir sang hymns of praise, and other speakers came forward to describe the philosophies of the church and how Covenant expressed them. One man, whose skill at public speaking was less polished than most, seemed to be defending some actions Covenant may have taken that were seen less than favorably by many but were meant to create new beginnings for others. 

By this time the sky had grown much darker, though the courtyard still glowed and was surprisingly comfortable. Then Liadan was introduced as the daughter of Covenant.

Liadan stepped onto the dais. She had donned the finest clerical vestments she could acquire and wore the handsome circlet Baran crafted for her, and she fairly shone in the light of the torches ringing the courtyard. 

“What I ask you here today is to raise your voices to Lathanul, raise your prayers to Lathanul,” she said. “Ask Lathanul to grant Covenant the power to fulfill his quest, and if that cannot be done then to strengthen all of us to follow in his example.” The crowd seemed moved by her words. 

The priests had gathered prayer scrolls from many of the lesser guests at the ceremony, and had placed them in a huge golden brazier which stood upon the dais. A radiant aura surrounded her, filling the courtyard with the light of the sun and gleaming on the golden domes and minarets of the temple. Liadan called upon the power of  Lathander, and the brazier was filled by a column of fire descending from the heavens. 

My eyes were dazzled by the brilliance of the flames and Liadan’s shining aura. When my vision cleared, I realized that five figures stood upon the dais who had not been present a moment before.

I recognized that one of the figures was my beloved Erendis.
[sblock]
Devo: "They look a little beat up."
Hedrin: "I cast mass cure moderate wounds."
Devo: "Jastra looks surprised that one of the people they left to guard the horses can cast that high-level a spell."
[/sblock]
For a breath I could not see, as my eyes filled with tears of joy. I blinked them away and began to wend my way through the crowd to reach the platform. Thanks to my enchanted ring nothing impeded my advance.

I saw her gaze searching the great mass of people in the courtyard and alighting upon me. I recognized the way the tension went out of her shoulders when she saw me. I sprang onto the platform, walking directly to my wife and laying my hand on her cheek. She in turn took my free hand in hers. I had feared some deception, but that fear was allayed when I felt her familiar touch beneath my fingers.

It seemed to me then that nothing existed but we two. The fire in the brazier might have consumed all the world and I would still have stood looking into her golden eyes. I scarcely cared that my beloved smelled of sulphur; it was as finest perfume to my nostrils because it came from her. I could only faintly hear the tumult of awe and surprise from the crowd.

But that sensation was all too brief. The great gong rang again, struck by Nekaya-Re this time, and the crowd fell quiet. Baran climbed onto the platform, gazing with wonder at our newly-arrived friends, then turned to glare at the obtrusive spectators. Liadan and Covenant stepped forward to the edge of the platform to gently discourage those who would have climbed up onto the dais to be nearer to Covenant.
[sblock]
Zora: "I should get out my spool of endless rope and rope off the stage."
Jubilee: "You need a spool of endless yellow police tape."
[/sblock]
Liadan addressed the crowd. "Thank you, people. Your prayers have all been answered. He is back with us, and we must determine where we go next. A new door has been opened. A new day has dawned."

Her words reminded me of how uncertain she had been when first we met, and how much she had grown since that time.

Havin Wayfinder stood smiling with good humor all the while, and I thought that Jastra Moondown looked rather surprised by our appearance. It occurred to me then that though my wife and her friends seemed somewhat the worse for wear, they had changed little since we last saw them. We had done as much during their absence as they must have done in all their years of adventuring together. I would have much to share with Erendis when we had the time for such discussion.

Covenant himself then spoke to the audience. "Blessings of Lathanul on all of you, good people. Be good in all of your deeds, remain strong in your will, and give thanks for all that you are and all that you have." He then stepped back and moved toward the exit from the dais. 

Still clasping my beloved’s hand in mine, I followed my friends as we departed to seek a more private space in which to enjoy our joyous reunion. Garrett had vanished, and Erim now made his way up to join us. He will have much to tell Sandrue when he has the opportunity to write in his enchanted book.
[sblock]
Devo: "Do Telemnar and Erendis go with everyone else?"
sniffles: "Yes, but we're still holding hands."
Jubilee: "Get a room, guys! Or at least take the ring of communication off first!"
[/sblock]
As we vacated the temple courtyard, all of us enjoying the uplifting sensation that Covenant's presence imparts to those who are in his company, I overheard Liadan asking her father, “Where have you been? What happened?”

He looked at her, winked, and said cheerfully, “We died."


----------



## sniffles

*Life After Death*

After my experience with Sir Tyrion's living sword, Covenant's remark did not take me by surprise. But of course I was as eager as my friends to learn how my wife and her traveling companions had returned to life.

When we had been escorted to a private chamber in the temple and been joined once again by Garrett, Covenant said, "It does not seem that long since we saw you last", to which Liadan answered quickly, "Yes it does."

Havin Wayfinder asked, "Where are Phaele and Sandrue? Are they well?" Liadan and Nekaya-Re explained the departures of our two friends, and Baran then remarked, "Much has happened in the world since you left us." Covenant then observed that he could see we had traveled a great deal since he saw us last. Even as absorbed as I was in my joyful reunion with my wife, I could not restrain my laughter at that comment, nor could any of my friends.
[sblock]
Devo: "Those of you who have a sense of humor laugh at that." (_looks at Jubilee_)
Jubilee: "Nekaya has a sense of humor!"
sniffles: "It's right next to her sense of evil."
[/sblock]
Seeing our amusement, Covenant said, "Who would like to begin the storytelling, then?", to which Liadan quickly responded, "You do."

My wife and I settled on cushions on the floor so that we could sit nearer to one another. I think that I could be comfortable unprotected on the Plane of Fire were I only able to grasp her hand in both of mine as I did at that moment. 

"I think that we made the right decision in asking you to remain," Covenant told us, "for things were more difficult than we expected. But perhaps I should begin with who Ssurathrax really is." 

"He was once a lord of the Abyss," Nekaya-Re interjected. "Madu has explained some of his story to us," she added. "We've seen Osaze as well." 

"How is Osaze?" Covenant asked. "I need to see him." To this it was explained that Osaze was presently in the City of Brass, which roused concern in Covenant, for as he said, "Osaze seems fated to be in the right place at the right time."

"Why did you need to see Osaze?" asked Liadan, to which her father answered that his journal was missing and he had come to retrieve the copy from Osaze. Liadan then presented him with the copy she had removed from Osaze's room at Madu's residence. This elicited some surprise from Covenant. "You have met Osaze?" he asked. 

"That is why we came to Calimport," Nekaya-Re explained. "We sought to retrace your steps." 
It was then explained to Covenant and his companions that we had only just returned from the desert after visiting Osaze in the City of Brass.

"You went to the City of Brass?" Covenant exclaimed incredulously. "That's part of our story. Let us hear yours," Liadan quickly retorted. "I am more interested in your story," Covenant replied, eliciting more laughter from all of our company.

Covenant then resumed his tale. Their party had sought Ssurathrax to acquire the Gauntlet of Dawn, which Jastra's research had indicated lay in the dragon's hoard. As they entered his lair, they found signs that other beings had made incursions into his territory. It appeared that various forces had been attempting entry there over a long period of time. Covenant mentioned certain objects left by the dragon to warn away intruders. Though he did not elaborate in detail what he meant by warnings, I sensed that they were items too gruesome to describe.

"I made the mistake of trusting to his nature that he would want to speak with us and ignored the warnings," Covenant continued. The dragon's lair was filled with traps, and being partially bound to Ssurathrax's former home in the Abyss, it was also filled with other things most unpleasant and dangerous. Our friends' features reflected a little of the horrors they had faced there as he spoke, and Erendis's grasp on my hands grew tighter.

They had failed to have any kind of reasonable discourse with the dragon, and Ssurathrax had made good on his promise to slay any foolish enough to intrude on his privacy. The battle had been a long and difficult one, though Covenant once more did not go into detail other than to say that it was he who had been the last to fall. My wife had wisely prepared a blessing of Corellon Larethian that would revive at least a portion of their number should the meet their demise. But they had not anticipated that among the dragon's acquisitions was an object capable of ensnaring souls. Covenant described it as a tall black spire of twisted stone, filled with a vast number of disembodied souls. 

When they fell, their own souls were captured within this object. But only a day and a half prior to our reunion, Covenant had suddenly found himself back among the living. Ssurathrax was dead. Though they could not fully determine what had slain the dragon, evidence in his lair showed that the wizard Gadron may have been involved. They had found the remnants of Gadron's broken staff, and Covenant had realized that the glowstone they had intended to exchange for the Gauntlet was missing, as was his journal.

"What of the Gauntlet?" asked Nekaya-Re. Covenant then displayed a pendant he wore upon a chain, a crude amulet of a fist grasping a yellow stone. We had already come to suspect that the Gauntlet was not in fact an actual gauntlet, but the simplicity of this device took me somewhat by surprise.

Havin also displayed for us the remains of Gadron's staff, which we all recognized from its distinctive design. It appeared that Gadron had challenged Ssurathrax, perhaps seeking to recover the glowstone which he had been so reluctant to give up. There were also indications that Gadron may have brought a force of trolls to aid him. Covenant theorized that Gadron might have immediately followed them into the dragon's lair after their initial departure from us.

"No," replied Liadan, "because he was there at Camber during the winter and still had his staff in his possession."

Covenant absorbed this information and continued his tale. It seemed that Gadron may not have slain the dragon, but might have damaged him badly enough that the trolls could then complete the deed. Gadron then may have returned to the lair seeking the glowstone. 

Garrett then interjected that he was still convinced that Gadron had visited the lair quite recently, and Havin concurred with him. Covenant, however, was unwilling to think ill of someone he considered a friend. Nekaya-Re could not refrain from expressing some of her distaste for the wizard, but did not elaborate on our experiences with him at that point in the exchange.

Having completed his description of what had befallen their group, Covenant paused, and Nekaya-Re gave him a brief explanation of what we had learned of the Gauntlet of Dawn in our researches. "But perhaps we should tell our story in the order in which it occurred," she added.

Liadan and Nekaya-Re then launched into the story of our adventures, occasionally aided by the rest of our company. "We start our story with a scream in the night, and that was Califax," Liadan began. 

She told them of Califax's reaction to their deaths, and of how he had survived to lead us to Gadron. She explained how we had wintered in Camber, and of the orcish invasion and Micah's mysterious blue gauntlet that we had first taken for a possible Gauntlet of Dawn. Our mood grew somber as she spoke of that town that had been our home for so many months and we all remembered the terrible destruction we had witnessed. 

Jastra was quite interested in mention of Micah's gauntlet and described it to us in detail. When I confirmed that it indeed fit the description she gave, she suddenly produced its mate from her bag and told us it had come from Ssurathrax's hoard! Naturally we were startled to see it in her possession. "There is a long story behind this, but I'm sure you're not interested," she said. "We are, but perhaps now is not the time," I replied.

The recounting of our adventures continued, though it was not possible to do so precisely in the sequence in which the events occurred, for the story was frequently interrupted by questions or recollections of additional details. Our newly returned companions were greatly interested in many of the incidents we described. In particular, Havin showed concern when we told of the terrible destruction of Camber. When we mentioned that we had met an elder of Halruua there, he asked, "Which one?"  "Furnael," I answered sourly. Havin was familiar with the man, at least by reputation. When Nekaya-Re went on to explain that Furnael and his confederates had been responsible for the massacre in Camber, Havin was both amazed and deeply saddened. 

Havin was also taken aback when our storytellers went on to explain how we had come to visit the solar barque of Re-Horakhty. He was unaware of the presence of the fiery sphere in his tower; his laboratory had contained only the crown of a long-dead pharaoh of Mulhorand, which he had been examining. This pharaoh, it transpired, had been an ancestor of Anukhileal, the pharaoh whose priests had sent us to the solar barque. I suspect that it was Nekaya-Re’s presence that somehow triggered this crown to create the fiery sphere.
[sblock]
J: "As I recall Havin’s tower opened to Nekaya."
Dan: "That's because Nekaya thinks the whole world revolves around her."
[/sblock]
Our brief sojourn in the divine realm of the sun was impressive to my wife’s company. Sadly Liadan had then to tell her father of Califax’s demise, but he did not appear to find this news shocking, for he had expected his steed to have fallen at the time of his own demise in the dragon’s lair.

Our arrival on the temple spire was a source of amusement for everyone; it is customary for those who can transport themselves by magic to use familiar temples as a destination, just as Jastra had done, but the top of a temple spire is not a typical location for such arrivals.

It was then explained how we had gone into the desert seeking Osaze because we desired access to the copy of Covenant’s journal. We described what we had observed there, including how the caliph had shown off his military preparations and appeared to have no concern that we would report such activities to others.  

We were able to convince Covenant that it seemed to us likely that the efreet army would come soon unless the caliph should be persuaded to take his army to the Plane of Fire instead. Osaze’s presence there also led Covenant to think the attack imminent; for as he had remarked earlier, Osaze seems able to be in the right place at the right time.
[sblock]
patv: "Our next stop was Ssurathrax."
Hedrin: "So you saved us a trip."
Devo: "Glad to be of service." 
------------------------
sniffles: "We needed Osaze to open the compartment, so we decided to go to the City of Brass and see Osaze."
Zora: "Yeah, we decided it wasn't hot enough in Calimport, so we had to go into the heart of the desert to a city full of fire creatures."
[/sblock]
Covenant, being a native of Calimshan, was naturally concerned that his homeland was threatened, and was interested in our description of the object that could reportedly release thousands of devils and consume the City of Brass. But he showed greater concern when told of the affairs of the rest of the world as Liadan and Baran had learned of them through their sendings. 

It seems likely that the Shadows that have appeared to plague many parts of the world are the great evil Covenant sought to defeat by acquiring the Gauntlet and Sword. Erendis’s grasp on my hand tightened when I described how these Shadows had emerged from the wastes of Anauroch to endanger the Hidden Hills. She listened with consternation when I told her of Ruathar’s mission to seek her and of how he had been captured and enslaved in Calimport. She knew that the need must be very great for him to have left our homeland. Baran then spoke up and informed us that Ruathar was on his way to the temple.

But my beloved realized as I did that, however much we desired to return to Evereska and defend it against the Shadows, our path lay still beside Covenant. 

In the course of our long discussion, we had reflected on the Sword and how we had come to believe that it might not be an actual sword at all, based upon the tale Osaze had told us. Covenant was not entirely convinced, for the mention of it as the “dread not-sword” had come only once, whereas it was referred to in many places as the Sword of the Dreadnaught. 

He was aware that the Gauntlet could be charged with the energy of the sun, though even he and Nekaya-Re combined could not generate a sufficient quantity of such energy to refill the vast reservoir the tiny amulet contained. But he suggested that perhaps the enchanted glowstone Gadron had taken might hold enough of such energy. Therefore, it was his proposal that we should next seek out Gadron’s stronghold and make contact with the wizard to learn what he knew.   

Nekaya-Re explained to him our need to depart the city unseen, so as not to rouse the Sultan’s ire. She and Erim then described what they had learned of the workings of the portal within Elishar’s temple. Using said portal, we should be able to return to the Cloven Mountains. But if they are correct, we cannot do so until dusk. Jastra, who has made a study of such devices, has confirmed the accuracy of their conjectures.

Our conversation continued all through the hours of the night and contained far more information than I have detailed here. When at last we retired to our lodgings, dawn had arrived. 

At some point after my wife and I repaired to my room at the inn, Ruathar arrived at the temple. When we appeared in the common room the next day, he greeted us. It is touching to see his affection for Erendis – I might almost describe it as worshipful. He has appointed himself her protector and is determined to see that she is able to return there as soon as possible when we have completed our quest for the sword. But he has yet to recover his own ancestral blade. He continues to decline aid from those not of the Tel’Quessir. With aid from Corellon provided by my wife, he intends to complete that task before we depart.
[sblock]
Jubilee: “I don’t know if he’d accept half-elven help, but I wouldn’t help him steal a sword anyway.”
Devo: “It’s not stealing it – it’s killing people and looting it.”
Jubilee: “Oh, well, in that case…”
------------------
Sniffles: “They did a good job of inserting that stick when Nekaya went to paladin school.”
Jubilee: “She didn’t finish paladin school.”
Zora: “So you have an unfinished stick?”
Sniffles: “But they didn’t let her leave until she had her stick inserted.”
Jubilee: “That’s the first thing they do when you start paladin school!”
--------------------
_Zora announces something that Rock says into his ring of communication for Ruathar’s benefit._
Jubilee: “Rock’s been announcing what he’s doing out loud a lot lately.” 
Zora: “I’m taking a whiz now.”
Devo: “I hope nobody’s sneaking up on me, because I’m taking a whiz.”
Zora; “There’s no rules for that, so I don’t know how long it will take.”
Patv: “I think it’s a move action.”
Zora: “Sometimes a swift.”
Patv: “Sometimes there’s an immediate need…”
sniffles: “Depends on if you’re a man or a woman. If you’re a woman it’s a standard action.”
Patv: “But you have to take a move action to get through the line to get to the bathroom.”
Devo: “Isn’t it more of a sitting action than a move action?”
Hedrin: “But does it provoke an attack of opportunity when you stand up?”
Jubilee: “That’s why we go in those stalls.”
Hedrin: “And you take other women with you.”
Patv: “You may gossip as a free action, but you have to do makeup as a standard action.”
Zora: “No, that’s a full round action. Sometimes a minute per level.”
[/sblock]
Baran and Nekaya-Re have arranged to take our mounts to the temple of Elishar a few at a time during the night, so that we may make our way there unnoticed. It is unfortunate that we no longer have the mounts of our returned companions in our possession, but Jastra’s magic can also provide them with transportation after we arrive in Sespech. 

I look forward to continuing our adventures now in the company of my beloved wife. Corellon has blessed me more than I can ever show sufficient gratitude for by returning her to me. I hereby dedicate my life to protecting her and the service she does in his name.


----------

